# knitting tea party 23 may '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 23 May 14

I think I am going to start this week off with some real meat dishes  I havent given many of those lately. I guess I dont really thing about them because I dont eat much meat and rarely cook it for myself. I keep telling myself that one of these days I am going to make myself a killer meatloaf  cold or fried meatloaf sandwiches  doesnt get any better.

EAST AFRICAN BRAISED CHICKEN

Author: Jo
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 bone-in chicken breast with skin on, cut in half
2 chicken drumsticks
2 chicken wings
2 bone-in chicken thighs, with skin on
½ tsp salt
½ tsp black pepper
1 tbsp olive oil
1 large onion, sliced
1 tbsp fresh ginger, chopped
1 tsp curry powder
½ tsp ground cinnamon
½ tsp ground cardamom
¼ tsp chili powder
4 garlic cloves, minced
½ cup low sodium chicken broth
½ cup white wine
3 tbsp pitted dates, chopped
3 tbsp golden raisins

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 F degrees.

Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper. Heat a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add oil to pan; swirl to coat. Add chicken; cook 4 minutes on each side or until golden brown. Remove chicken from pan and set aside.

Add onion to the pan and reduce heat to medium-low. Cook for 10 minutes, stirring frequently. The onion will begin to caramelize. After 10 minutes, add ginger, curry powder, cinnamon, cardamom, red pepper and garlic. Stir in the chicken broth and white wine. Add chicken back to pan and add the dates and golden raisins. Stir gently and bring to a boil. Cover and bake at 350 for 1 hour.

Calories: 335 Fat: 12.1g Saturated fat: 2.4g Trans fat: 0.0g Carbohydrates: 18.9g Sugar: 11.2g Sodium: 408mg Fiber: 2.5g Protein: 32.5g Cholesterol: 96mg

http://www.jocooks.com/main-courses/poultry-main-courses/east-african-braised-chicken/

Vegan Cheesesteak
1 1/2 Cups (About 2.8 - 3 Ounces) Dry Soy Curls
1 1/2 Cups Mushroom Broth
4 Teaspoons Olive Oil
1 Medium Yellow Onion, Thinly Sliced
1 Red Bell Pepper, Roasted and Thinly Sliced
1/2 Teaspoon Dried Oregano
1/4 Teaspoon Freshly Ground Pepper
1 Tablespoon All-Purpose Flour
1/4 Cup Reserved Mushroom Broth
1 Tablespoon Reduced-Sodium Soy Sauce
3 Hoagie Rolls, Split and Toasted
9 Slices Provolone-Style Daiya Cheese

Begin by placing the dry soy curls in a large bowl and covering them with warm mushroom broth. Let them soak for about 15 - 20 minutes, until the soy curls are fully re-hydrated and tender.

Pour off but reserve any excess liquid.

Heat the oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the sliced onion and saute, stirring often, until aromatic browned around the edges.

Add the bell pepper, oregano and pepper and continue cook, stirring often, until the vegetables are wilted and soft; about 5 minutes.

Reduce the heat to low, sprinkle the vegetables with flour and stir to coat.

Gently pour in 1/4 cup of the reserved broth along with the soy sauce, bringing the mixture up to a simmer.

After another two minutes, remove the pan from the heat.

To assemble your sandwiches, divide the soy curl filling between your three toasted rolls and lay three provolone slices on top of each.

Run them all under the broiler for about 2 - 3 minutes, until the cheese is perfectly melted and gooey all over. Dig in immediately!

Makes 3 Sandwiches

http://bittersweetblog.com/2014/05/16/no-matter-how-you-slice-it/

Asian Turkey Meatballs in Lettuce Cups

Spicy fresh ginger, dark nutty sesame oil, and sweet rice vinegar add an Asian flair to this flavorful appetizer. Add more lettuce, if desired, so that guests can make roll-ups with single meatballs.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon fish sauce 
5 teaspoon vinegar, rice divided
3 1/2 teaspoon oil, toasted sesame divided
1 pinch pepper, red flakes 
1 pounds turkey, ground 
2 clove(s) garlic minced
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh grated
2 teaspoon soy sauce, less sodium 
1 spray(s) cooking spray to coat pan
12 large lettuce, Boston leaves
1 small cucumber(s) cut into matchsticks
1 cup(s) mint, fresh

Directions

In a small bowl, whisk together fish sauce, 3 teaspoons of rice vinegar, 1/2 teaspoon of sesame oil, and pepper flakes, to make the dressing; set aside at room temperature.

In a large bowl, stir together turkey, garlic, ginger, 3 teaspoons of sesame oil, 2 teaspoons of rice vinegar, and soy sauce. Form mixture into 24 (2") meatballs.

Lightly coat a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray and heat to medium-high. Add meatballs in two batches and cook, turning occasionally, until browned on all sides, 5 to 7 minutes for each batch.

Lay 3 lettuce leaves on each of 4 plates. Place 2 meatballs on top of each leaf. Top meatballs with cucumber and mint leaves, drizzle with dressing, and serve. 
Makes 4 servings, 6 meatballs each.

Source: The South Beach Diet Taste of Summer Cookbook

http://www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-asian-turkey-meatballs-in-lettuce-cups-/15232?xid=nl_TheSouthBeachDietTMNewsletter_20140517

Sloppy Chori-Joes (Chorizo Sloppy Joes)

Serves 4

Ingredients
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 large yellow onion, finely diced (about 1 1/2 cups)
2 medium poblano peppers, finely diced (about 1 1/2 cups)
1 recipe Mexican chorizo
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 (14 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
Hot sauce, such as Frank's, to taste
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
4 soft hamburger buns, toasted
Sliced avocado, for garnish
Sliced white onion, for garnish

Procedures

Heat oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat until shimmering. Add onions and peppers and cook, stirring frequently, until softened and well-browned, about 10 minutes. Add chorizo and cook, breaking it up with a potato masher or whisk. Continue cook until meat is cooked through, about 5 minutes.

Drain excess fat and return pan to heat. Add sugar and tomato sauce and cook, stirring, until reduced to a sauce-like texture. Stir in hot sauce and season to taste with salt and pepper. Spoon mixture into toasted burger buns, top with avocado and onion, and serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/05/sloppty-chorizo-joe-chori-joe-recipe.html?ref=daily-title

Grilled Coffee and Cola Skirt Steak

Cola and coffee create the perfect marinade for juicy skirt steak.

4 Servings

Ingredients

2 large cloves garlic, minced 
1 (12 fluid ounce) can or bottle cola-flavored carbonated beverage 
1/2 cup freshly brewed strong coffee 
1/4 cup rice vinegar 
2 tablespoons ketchup 
1 1/2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon crushed dried rosemary 
1/4 teaspoon Louisiana-style hot sauce, or to taste 
1 (1 1/4 pound) beef skirt steak - trimmed of large fat chunks 
salt to taste 
1 pinch cayenne pepper, or to taste

Directions

Place garlic into a nonreactive bowl and whisk in cola, coffee, rice vinegar, ketchup, black pepper, 1 teaspoon salt, rosemary, and hot sauce until thoroughly combined.

Unroll the skirt steak and cut into 6-inch lengths with the grain, using a kitchen scissors. Submerge the meat totally in the marinade; place a piece of plastic wrap onto meat and marinade surface. Marinate 8 to 12 hours in refrigerator or overnight.

Preheat an outdoor grill for medium-high heat.

Remove meat from marinade; save the marinade. Pat meat thoroughly dry with paper towels. Season both sides of meat with salt and cayenne pepper to taste.

Pour marinade into a saucepan over medium heat and simmer until slightly thickened, about 10 minutes. Strain through a fine-mesh sieve into a bowl.

Grill meat on the preheated grill until steak pieces are still pink inside and meat has good grill marks, about 4 minutes per side. Place thin cooked pieces onto thicker pieces of meat to prevent thin ones from overcooking. When the surface of the meat looks shiny and wet from juices being forced up to the surface, the meat is medium-rare to medium in doneness. An instant-read meat thermometer inserted into the center of a piece should read 125 to 130 degrees F (52 to 54 degrees C).

Remove meat to a platter and let rest for at least 5 minutes before slicing thinly across the grain to serve. Drizzle servings with reduced coffee-cola marinade.

Calories - 213 kcal  Carbohydrates 13.1 g  Fat 10.2 g  Fiber 0.4 g
Allrecies.com

Smoky Baby Back Ribs

6 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

2 racks baby back pork ribs (about 2 1/2 pounds total) 
1/2 cup packed dark-brown sugar 
Coarse salt and ground pepper 
1/4 cup Cajun seasoning 
3 tablespoons smoked or sweet paprika 
1 1/2 teaspoons cayenne pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground mustard 
Chipotle Sauce (see Cook's Notes)

COOK'S NOTE: Chipotle Sauce - Stir together 1 cup chili sauce, 1/4 cup chopped chipotle chiles in adobo, and 2 tablespoons honey.

DIRECTIONS

Prep the ribs: Depending on how the butcher has trimmed the ribs, there may be a tough, rubbery membrane on the underside. If so, score meat between bones (being careful not to cut the meat) and pull membrane away.

To cook on the grill, set up grill for indirect cooking: arrange heat source (charcoal or gas) on one side of grill and heat to medium-high.

Combine brown sugar, 1/3 cup salt, 1 teaspoon ground pepper, Cajun seasoning, paprika, cayenne, and ground mustard. Reserve half the rub for later use (store in an airtight container, up to a month). Working with 1 rack at a time, lay a large piece of parchment-lined foil on a work surface, place rack on parchment, and liberally coat both sides with rub.

Place rib packets on cooler side of grill, standing them upright on long sides. Cover grill and cook until a knife can pierce meat with no resistance, about 2 1/2 hours (if using a charcoal grill, add a couple handfuls of coals every half hour to maintain 300 degrees).

Fold foil and parchment around ibs, crimping the edges together to form a packet.

Remove ribs from grill, unwrap, and brush with Chipotle Sauce. If using a charcoal grill, lift grate to carefully spread out hot coals. On a gas grill, place ribs directly over heat source. Grill until sauce is bubbling and ribs are lightly charred, 2 minutes per side, brushing with more sauce if desired.

To cook in the oven, preheat oven to 300 degrees. Place rib packets on a rimmed baking sheet. Bake until a knife can pierce meat with no resistance, 2 to 2 1/2 hours.

Remove ribs from oven. Heat broiler. Unwrap ribs, place on sheet, and brush with Chipotle Sauce.

Broil until sauce is bubbling and ribs are lightly charred, about 5 minutes, brushing with more sauce if desired

http://www.marthastewart.com/907418/smoky-baby-back-ribs?xsc=eml_edfsc_2014_05_16_template

Drunken Steak

Why this recipe works: We tried several drunken steak recipes, but the flavor was all over the placesome steaks were barely tipsy while others had us picking a designated driver. We wanted our Drunken Steak recipe to fall somewhere in the middle of these two extremes. Loose-grained steaks, like the flank steak in read more

SERVES 4

Other thin steaks with a loose grain, such as skirt or steak tips, can be substituted for the flank steak. Avoid dark or spiced rum hereits intense flavor will overwhelm the steak. If using a gas grill, grill the steak covered for maximum heat output.

INGREDIENTS

1 cup light rum 
1/2 cup soy sauce 
1 tablespoon dark brown sugar 
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger 
1 garlic clove, minced 
1 scallion, minced 
1 flank steak (about 1 1/2 pounds), scored on both sides at 1 1/2-inch intervals

INSTRUCTIONS

Whisk rum, soy sauce, sugar, ginger, and garlic in bowl until sugar dissolves. Transfer 1/4 cup rum mixture to small bowl and stir in scallion; set aside. Place remaining marinade and steak in gallon-size zipper-lock bag. Press air out of bag, seal, and refrigerate for at least 1 hour or up to 4 hours.

Remove steak from bag, pat dry with paper towels, and discard marinade. Grill steak over hot fire until well browned and cooked to desired doneness, 4 to 7 minutes per side.

Transfer steak to cutting board, tent with foil, and let rest 5 minutes. Slice thinly on bias and against grain. Drizzle with reserved rum mixture. Serve.

Perfect Drunken Steak

Here are three important techniques to ensure boldly flavored steak every time.

Using a sharp knife, lightly score both sides of the steak at 1 1/2-inch intervals. This allows the marinade to flavor the meat more deeply.

The marinades sugar content (from the alcohol and the sugar) encourages a crust to form on the steak when its grilled.

Patting the steak dry before cooking further facilitates the formation of the crust.

http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/4269-drunken-steak?extcode=LN14E3KAA

In summer our thoughts turn to the outdoors and outdoor activities  and that included grilling. Gary grills but he always does it over foil  you lose that grill taste  now bob did the burgers right on the grill last year and were they good. We are looking forward to having him at the grill again at this years kap. So I have included a few grill recipes here  they all sound good to me  which do you think it going to be your favorite?

I also found this to be of interest - About the Cooking Method:

GrillingThere are two ways to grill pork based on the size of the cut: Direct heat, where food is placed directly over the heat source, is ideal for small cuts like kabobs, tenderloin, burgers and chops.

Indirect heat, where food is placed on the grill rack away from the coals or gas burners, is good for large cuts like loin roasts, ribs, shoulder and fresh ham.

COOKING BASICS: Direct HeatArrange hot coals evenly on the fire grate of the grill or use all gas burners. Place pork directly above the heat source. Follow suggested cooking times, turning once during cooking.Indirect

Heat Bank hot coals on both sides of the fire grate, on one side of the grill or in a ring around the perimeter.

For gas grills, pre-heat and then turn off any burners directly below where the food will go. Place pork on the grill so it is not directly over any coals or gas burners and close grill hood.

Follow suggested cooking times until pork is done. The heat circulates inside the grill, so turning the pork is not necessary

To prevent the meat from sticking on the grill, use clean racks and coat them with vegetable oil or a nonstick vegetable oil spray.

Preheat grill or broiler to the proper temperature to ensure the meat surface is seared quickly to give it a flavorful crust. 

Sweet Fire Porterhouse Pork Chops

Cook Time: 10 minutes
Servings: 4

FOR ROASTS, CHOPS and TENDERLOINS
Cook to 145 F with 3 minute rest

Ingredients

4 porterhouse (bone-in loin) pork chops, about 3/4-inch thick
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 1/2 teaspoons ground chipotle chile, *
1 1/2 teaspoons coarse salt
Grated zest of 1 large orange
2 teaspoons garlic, minced
1/3 cup honey

Cooking Directions

In a small bowl, stir oil, ground chipotle, salt, orange zest and garlic together into a paste. Using a rubber spatula, spread chipotle mixture over both sides of pork. Let stand for 15 to 30 minutes.

Prepare a medium-hot fire in grill. Place chops on grill and close lid. Grill over direct heat, turning once, about 4-5 minutes per side, until the internal temperature of the pork on a meat thermometer measures between 145 degrees F. (medium rare) and 160 degrees F. (medium). During the last 2 minutes, brush chops on both sides with honey. Remove from grill and let rest for 3 minutes.

* You can substitute another smoked chile powder per heat preference.

Serving Suggestions: Enjoy these pork chops with mashed sweet potatoes and sautéed green beans.

Nutrition Information - Calories: 380 calories - Protein: 39 grams - Fat: 14 grams - Sodium: 830 milligrams - Cholesterol: 125 milligrams - Saturated Fat: 3 grams - Carbohydrates: 24 grams - Fiber: 0 grams

: http://www.porkbeinspired.com/RecipeDetail/2941/%E2%80%9CSweet_Fire%E2%80%9D_Porterhouse_Pork_Chops.aspx#sthash.verMaB8F.dpuf

Parmesan-Crusted New York Pork Chops

Servings: 4

FOR ROASTS, CHOPS and TENDERLOINS
Cook to 145 F with 3 minute rest

Ingredients

4 boneless New York (top loin) pork chops, about 1-inch thick 
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 1/2 teaspoons coarse salt
1 teaspoon black pepper, freshly ground
1/3 cup panko bread crumbs, (Japanese-style bread crumbs) 
1/3 cup Parmesan cheese, freshly grated

Cooking Directions

Brush pork with oil. Season with salt and pepper. Let stand for 15 to 30 minutes. In a small bowl, mix panko and Parmesan together.

Prepare a medium-hot fire in grill. Place chops on grill and close the lid. Grill over direct heat for 4 minutes. Turn chops and sprinkle panko mixture over tops. Close lid and continue grilling for 4-5 minutes more, or until the topping is lightly browned and the internal temperature of the pork on a meat thermometer measures between 145 degrees F. (medium rare) and 160 degrees F. (medium). Remove from the grill and let rest for 3 minutes.

Serving Suggestions: Serve with bow-tie pasta tossed with green peas and butter. Add chopped fresh basil, parsley or chive to spice it up.

Nutrition Information - Calories: 310 calories - Protein: 45 grams - Fat: 12 grams - Sodium: 930 milligrams - Cholesterol: 130 milligrams - Saturated Fat: 4 grams - Carbohydrates: 4 grams - Fiber: 0 grams

- See more at: http://www.porkbeinspired.com/RecipeDetail/2942/Parmesan-Crusted_New_York_Pork_Chops.aspx#sthash.vrxqfuFZ.dpuf

Country Style Ribs with Peach Rosemary Glaze

Servings: 6

FOR ROASTS, CHOPS and TENDERLOINS
Cook to 145 F with 3 minute rest

Ingredients

1 1/2 to 2 pounds country-style pork ribs, boneless, individually cut 
2 tablespoons canola oil
1 tablespoon fresh rosemary, chopped, or 2 teaspoons dried rosemary, crumbled
1 1/2 teaspoons coarse salt
1 teaspoon black pepper, coarsely ground 
1/2 cup peach preserves, warmed until softened

Cooking Directions

Brush the ribs with the oil. In small bowl, combine rosemary, salt and pepper. Season ribs all over with the rosemary mixture. Let stand for 30 minutes.

Prepare medium-hot fire in grill. Place ribs on grill over indirect heat (not directly over heat) and close lid. Grill for 35 to 45 minutes, or until ribs are tender. Occasionally baste ribs on all sides with warmed preserves during last 15 minutes of grilling. Remove from grill and let rest 3 minutes.

Serving Suggestions: These country-style ribs are great for backyard cookouts. Serve them alongside tangy baked beans or cool coleslaw.

Nutrition Information - Calories: 290 calories - Protein: 28 grams - Fat: 12 grams - Sodium: 570 milligrams - Cholesterol: 100 milligrams - Saturated Fat: 3 grams - Carbohydrates: 18 grams - Fiber: 0 grams

http://www.porkbeinspired.com/RecipeDetail/2943/Country-Style_Ribs_with_Peach_Rosemary_Glaze.aspx#sthash.gOm4eJYP.dpuf

I thought you might enjoy this article  we all want to look our best. I once said I would never go to a high school reunion unless I knew I was going to look better than anyone there. I never went. Rotflmao

Best Ways to Beat Dry Skin

Put a stop to dull, flaky skin with these simple rules for keeping your skin hydrated.

5 Ways to Keep Your 'Summer Skin' All Year

By Bora Chang

Dry, itchy skin is no joke. Because skin is the body's largest organ (weighing about nine pounds), the frustration and discomfort that go along with dehydration can affect your daily existence, from your wardrobe to your social life. And if you happen to have a skin condition like eczema, you know from experience that flaky skin is no laughing matter.

However, you can fight flakiness and itchiness with a few important tips. Here, skin experts share their best advice for keeping your skin soft and supple.

Find the Right Exfoliator

Exfoliating can be beneficial for those who have dry skin because it helps the dead surface layers of skin cells to be shed, layers that can prevent moisturizers from being absorbed, says Doris Day, MD, a clinical assistant professor of dermatology at New York University Medical Center.

The key is to find the exfoliator that works best for your skin. Scrubs and alpha-hydroxy and beta-hydroxy acids are best for those who don't have sensitive skin. Those with sensitive skin can exfoliate with a home remedy that consists of a paste made from baking soda and water. Its great for your face or for rough patches like your heels, and nobody breaks out from it, says Mona Gohara, MD, an assistant clinical professor of dermatology at Yale University.

Note that if you have any skin conditions, its best to check with a dermatologist before trying anything new. And beware of exfoliating too often because it can cause irritation.

Dont Wash Too Often

Like exfoliating too much, washing too often can lead to dryness. I usually tell people to use soap only where they need it  underarms, groin, hands and feet, says Rebecca Baxt, MD, a dermatologist in Paramus, New Jersey.

Take a Lukewarm Shower

Hot showers can strip the skin of oil and leave skin dry, says Joshua Zeichner, MD, the director of cosmetic and clinical research in the department of dermatology at Mount Sinai Hospital in New York City. Although hot showers are relaxing, fight the urge to parboil yourself and use lukewarm water instead. Also, limit the length of your showers to 10 minutes or less.

Moisturize Every Day

Using a moisturizer daily is crucial to combating dry, flaky skin. When the skin is dry, it needs to be hydrated from the outside in  drinking eight glasses of water is not enough, says Dr. Day.

For the most effective moisturizer, look for ingredients, including ceramides, that help support and replenish lipids in the skin. Hyaluronic acid and glycerin, both humectants, help the skin attract water and hold in moisture. Additionally, Dr. Zeichner recommends that, to help seal in moisture, you apply moisturizer to damp skin after showering.

If you go to this url you will find articles on the following three subjects.

Keep Your Skin Healthy in Winter
How to Deal with Itchy Winter Skin
Winter Skin Care Tips

http://www.everydayhealth.com/skin-and-beauty/best-ways-to-beat-dry-skin.aspx?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyLiving_20140519

and here is shakira to give you a few pointers.

Shakira Gets Her Glowing Skin From a Bottle

HIGHLIGHTS

Shakira shares her best health and beauty advice:

Use a vitamin C serum to brighten up your complexion instantly.

Savor all those little moments as a new mom and take it all in.

Choose a workout you'll actually enjoy like basketball or tennis.

Shakiras career has hit a high note. The Colombian-born singer is returning to her coaching post for The Voices sixth season and recently released her own hit single with Rihanna, Cant Remember to Forget You. And since her megawatt smile has earned her nearly as much attention as her hips, it comes as no surprise that Crest just named her their celebrity global brand ambassador.

I feel like my smile is one of my best features so I make sure to take care of it, she says, explaining that she carries floss with her at all times and uses the Crest 3D White Whitestrips for extra brightness.

Shakira sat down with Everyday Health to share more on how she looks good despite nonstop traveling, what advice shed give to new moms, and how she makes working out more fun.

On looking good while traveling: I drink tons and tons of water and avoid things that will make me retain water while traveling, like too much sodium, says Shakira on keeping her skin hydrated in-flight. I also use a vitamin C serum, which brightens up my complexion instantly.

On taming her mane: When it comes to caring for her famous hair, she tames her curls with the Colombian drugstore brand Sedal. Its definitely inexpensive, but I love it, she says.

RELATED: 8 Reasons to Put Down the Flat Iron and Embrace Your Curls

On looking camera-ready: Her low-maintenance beauty routine applies on set at The Voice, too. I do my own makeup, she says, adding that shes happy to school any makeup newbies. Im usually the one giving [beauty tips] out!

On making the most of being a new mom: Shakira, new mom to son Milan, also has some advice for other new moms. Make sure to really savor all those little moments and take it all in, she says. Even the times when you feel stressed, those will still be some of the best and most rewarding moments of your life.

What she didnt anticipate about being a mom is how intensely the connection with her son magnifies each day as she watches his personality forming. Im endlessly fascinated by him, she says.

On staying in shape: Fitting in a workout isn't exactly quick and easy for the singer. I wish I knew of any shortcuts  believe me, Id take them  but I think the most important thing is consistency and also that you enjoy whatever your workout is, Shakira says. She credits tennis, kickboxing, and basketball for her toned physique. [I like] anything that gets me moving and keeps me from being bored, she says.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/shakira-low-maintenance-beauty-routine/?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthWomensHealth_20140519

Get Skin That Glows

The combination of time, environmental damage, and bad beauty habits can take a toll on your complexion. Learn what you can do to get your glow back.

By Krisha McCoy, MS
Medically reviewed by Stefan Craig, MD

Get the latest health facts, tips, and advice. @EverydayHealth

As you age, your skin becomes thinner and can begin to look tired. Environmental damage also can take the glow out of your complexion and leave you with dull skin. If you find yourself yearning for the dewiness of younger skin, there are ways to help restore the glow to your complexion.

Bad Habits Lead to Dull Skin

Your skin begins to age as early as your twenties. Skin starts to lose its elastic qualities and dead cells do not slough off as quickly, leaving you with dull, dry skin that has lost its glow. In addition to normal aging and your own genetics, factors that can cause your skin to appear dull include:

Sun exposure. Over time, too much sun exposure can damage your skin, causing it to appear rough, leathery, and blotchy. Sun exposure is more likely to lead to dull skin if you have a fair complexion.

Cigarette smoking. If you smoke cigarettes, the normal age-related changes in your skin happen even faster. People who smoke are more likely to develop a yellowish tint to their skin, and their skin often appears more leathery than that of nonsmokers.

Low humidity. If youre exposed to low humidity year-round because of overheating in winter and air-conditioning in summer, your skin can be left feeling dry and itchy.

Stress. Being under stress can cause your skin to become drier and dull looking.

Product overuse. Using skin care products that dry your skin, which may include soaps, antiperspirants, and fragrances, can leave your skin looking lifeless.

How to Banish Dull Skin

There are many ways you can help achieve the appearance of younger skin, but the best way to avoid dullness is to prevent it. Follow these steps to prevent a drab complexion or regain your glow:

Apply sunscreen with a sun protection factor (SPF) of 15 or greater every day, even if its not particularly sunny; another option is to use a daily moisturizer with SPF 15.

Avoid sunbathing and using indoor tanning beds.

Keep out of direct sunlight between 10am and 4pm, when the sun's rays are the most intense  wear a stylish, wide-brimmed hat if youre taking a walk during your lunch hour.

If you smoke, stop; this can help improve your skin tone no matter how long youve been smoking.

Use a humidifier in your home and drink water throughout the day to help keep your skin hydrated.

Use mild facial cleansers instead of harsh soaps (or any soap you might use on the rest of your body) when you bathe.

Switch from water-based makeup and powder formulas to creams, especially for foundation and blusher.

Take lukewarm, rather than hot, baths and showers  and fewer of them  to avoid drying out your skin.

Techniques to Rejuvenate Your Complexion

You can take more serious action to help restore the glow of younger skin by:

Moisturizing. Use more targeted creams and moisturizers to give your skin back its younger look. Try over-the-counter products with alpha hydroxy acids or see a dermatologist for a prescription for Renova (or Retin-A if your skin is oily) to encourage cell turnover, brighten your complexion, and make it appear fresher.

Talking to your doctor. Sometimes dry skin can be a symptom of an underlying health problem. Treating a health condition such as diabetes or kidney disease can sometimes help combat dull skin.

Consulting a dermatologist or plastic surgeon. If a change in skin care products isnt making enough impact, consider a medical approach to regaining the look of younger skin. Treatments include:

Chemical peel to remove the outer layer of dead skin cells, helping to restore the skins glow and a more youthful appearance

Dermabrasion, a procedure to remove layers of dead skin and stimulate the deeper layer of skin (dermis) to rejuvenate, which will diminish the appearance of fine wrinkles

Laser resurfacing, a more aggressive procedure that uniformly removes a certain thickness of skin and exposes newer, fresher looking skin

If youre concerned about dull skin, consider all the options for helping restore your glow. Often, a few changes in your skin care routine can leave you with a fresher, younger-looking appearance.

| http://www.everydayhealth.com/skin-and-beauty/aging-skin/younger-healthier-skin.aspx

The human body can be beautiful, but sometimes its just plain weird! Take a look at these 18 strange facts about the human body. You may just learn something new about yourself.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/18-amazing-facts-about-the-human-body.html#ixzz32IBqAumz

I promise  this is my last healthy tidbit for this week.

Rejuvenate Your Body With a Spring Detox
By Diana Herrington

Have you done your spring cleaning yet?

Just like our homes need a thorough cleaning to freshen them for summer, so do our bodies.

The cells in our body are always producing waste so constant cleansing is necessary to keep them functioning. Unfortunately, due to our toxic environment and unhealthy lifestyles, our cleansing systems are often overworked.

next When we overwork cleansing organssuch as our liverslong enough, eventually so much waste builds up that they cannot do their jobs. This toxicity causes chronic conditions to develop and is one of the ways our body degenerates over time. This is where a healthy elimination system comes in handy. So, now are you interested in the benefits of a spring cleanse

Waste can build up even faster due to a poor diet, overeating, drinking too much soda or coffee, not exercising, working too much and not getting enough sleep. We know what we should and should not be doing. But it still happens  even to us health nuts.

According to the Chinese, spring is the time to cleanse and nourish the liver! Fire, or at least a heat element is active, and this beckons your body toward the kind of relaxation that makes us melt a little. Like the dirt and pollens that become exposed when the snow melts, the toxins start becoming exposed in your body and need to be eliminated. You can support this cleansing with proper foods and natural herbs.

Because of the melting this is also a time when it is easier to lose weight!

There are so many kinds of detox diets, cleansing and fasting regimes out there, and most of them you need to be careful about trying. Often calories are severely limited during a detox which can result in extreme fatigue. Many of these detox diets are fad diets and can be harsh on the body.

I have endured two different major spring cleanses:

Water fasting is an extreme way to detoxify and not something I recommend doing on your own. It is best to be in a clinic with expert supervision.

In 1996 I went to a clinic and did a three week water fast under the supervision of a doctor and his staff. I had daily blood pressure and heart examinations. I was in a near-death situation with my health deteriorating fast, and the water fast stopped my downward spiral in its tracks. Although I stopped getting any sickerthe fast did not completely heal me at all.

Liver cleanses help rid the body of excess toxins and alleviate digestive problems from the heavy meals eaten during the winter months. This is a strong cleanse and can even be detrimental according to modern research.

In 1972 I did my first spring liver cleanse. It all started with a group of us sitting in the waiting room drinking olive oil and lemon juice at intervals all morning. It was not fun. Every day for the next two weeks I would visit the clinic for a colonic and massage and see the naturopath. It totally took over my life; I was not able to carry on easily in my life due to frequent restroom trips.

10 benefits you can expect from doing a gentle spring cleanse:

1.	Weight Loss Happens! Toxins are stored in fat cells. When toxins are eliminated, so are fat cells.
2. Beautiful Skin is healthy skin. Toxins in the body can destroy our skin with pimples, etc.
3. Digestion Works! A clogged digestive system stops doing its job efficiently.
4. More Energy! As toxic waste leaves the body there can be increased energy.
5. Breathing is easier because your respiratory system becomes free and unclogged.
6. Helps prevent disease. Dr. Elson Haas states, By regularly purging the body of unhealthy toxins and waste, you can assist the bodys natural defenses and help to prevent disease before it starts.
7. Brain is clearer. Youll start to see improved concentration and mental focusthe results of a cleaner system!
8. Joints are more flexible.
9. Feeling of rejuvenation as the body is renewed.
10. Being filled with motivation and creativity as you feel lighter and freer.

What we need is a detox program designed to fit into our life. Too often, people go to cleansing retreats or on a detox diet at home and end up returning to unhealthy eating and drinking habits and lifestyles. That does not work!

I recommend doing a gentle spring/liver cleanse which is easy on the body and you can still continue with your life.

8 Simple things you can do to cleanse your body for two days:

Drink more water: start your day with 2  3 cups of water every morning.

Eat fresh fruits daily: eat a breakfast of fresh juicy fruits (not sweet ones like bananas).

Eat lots of vegetables and their juices: for lunch have a big salad and for a snack have fresh vegetable juice.

Leave out all cooked food. That means no grains, starches or proteins for these two days.

Soaking toxins away in a bath: have an epsom salt bath nightly.

Exercise creates sweating: walk up lots of stairs or hills.

Breathe fully and deeply: this is something to always do.

Sleeping deeply.

Many of these points are ones you can incorporate into your day every day.

Also, to help cleanse: No overeating and no junk food.

There you go: a very simple way to do a spring cleanse at any time of the year.

For myself, I drink two very gentle cleansing yummy teas 365 days a year so I do not need to do special cleanses.

I know most people do not do this so I have put together a Gentle Spring/Liver Cleanse Training.
This offers an online supportive structure for people who know they should be doing something for their health but need the some extra knowledge, inspiration, focus and perhaps hand-holding.

Read more: http://www.care2.com/greenliving/detox-your-body-with-a-spring-cleanse.html#ixzz32IDWNHql

After all this beauty work you no doubt will be Hungary so one more protein recipe.

Drunken Steak

Why this recipe works:

We tried several drunken steak recipes, but the flavor was all over the placesome steaks were barely tipsy while others had us picking a designated driver. We wanted our Drunken Steak recipe to fall somewhere in the middle of these two extremes. Loose-grained steaks, like the flank steak in read more

SERVES 4

Other thin steaks with a loose grain, such as skirt or steak tips, can be substituted for the flank steak. Avoid dark or spiced rum hereits intense flavor will overwhelm the steak. If using a gas grill, grill the steak covered for maximum heat output.

INGREDIENTS
1 cup light rum 
1/2 cup soy sauce 
1 tablespoon dark brown sugar 
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger 
1 garlic clove, minced 
1 scallion, minced 
1 flank steak (about 1 1/2 pounds), scored on both sides at 1 1/2-inch intervals

INSTRUCTIONS

Whisk rum, soy sauce, sugar, ginger, and garlic in bowl until sugar dissolves. Transfer 1/4 cup rum mixture to small bowl and stir in scallion; set aside. Place remaining marinade and steak in gallon-size zipper-lock bag. Press air out of bag, seal, and refrigerate for at least 1 hour or up to 4 hours.

Remove steak from bag, pat dry with paper towels, and discard marinade. Grill steak over hot fire until well browned and cooked to desired doneness, 4 to 7 minutes per side.

Transfer steak to cutting board, tent with foil, and let rest 5 minutes. Slice thinly on bias and against grain. Drizzle with reserved rum mixture. Serve.

Perfect Drunken Steak

Here are three important techniques to ensure boldly flavored steak every time.

Using a sharp knife, lightly score both sides of the steak at 1 1/2-inch intervals. This allows the marinade to flavor the meat more deeply.

The marinades sugar content (from the alcohol and the sugar) encourages a crust to form on the steak when its grilled.

Patting the steak dry before cooking further facilitates the formation of the crust.

http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/4269-drunken-steak?extcode=LN14E3KAA

along with food that comes off the grill one could have a salad  I think that is the most common combination  steak and a salad.

I have never done anything with bok choy but this sounds good so maybe I will.

Crunchy Bok Choy Slaw Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 33, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 132mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 4g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 1g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1/4 cup(s) vinegar, rice 
1 tablespoon oil, toasted sesame 
2 teaspoon sugar, granulated 
2 teaspoon mustard, Dijon 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
6 cup(s) bok choy, very thinly sliced, (about a 1-pound head, trimmed) 
2 medium carrot(s), shredded 
2 medium scallion(s) (green onions), thinly sliced

Preparation

Whisk vinegar, oil, sugar, mustard and salt in a large bowl until the sugar dissolves. Add bok choy, carrots and scallions; toss to coat with the dressing.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/crunchy-bok-choy-slaw-2.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyliving_20140519

This really isnt a salad per say  that is not spelled right  correct me someone  but I think it would go well with anything you take off the grill.

Grilled Eggplant Rounds with Garlicky Cilantro Topping

This recipe makes 4 servings 
Each serving is 5 pieces.

Easy to grill, eggplant is flavored here with a chili powder rub and served with a sprinkle of fresh cilantro and garlic. Choose eggplants that are heavy for their size and have a nice, smooth skin.

Ingredients

1 spray(s) cooking spray to coat grill
1 tablespoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoon cilantro, fresh finely chopped, plus sprigs for garnish
1 clove(s) garlic minced
2 medium eggplant (about 2 pounds), cut into 20 (1/2" thick) rounds

Instructions

Lightly coat a grill or grill pan with cooking spray and heat to medium-high.

In a small bowl, stir together chili powder, cumin, and salt. In another small bowl, stir together cilantro and garlic.

Using a sharp paring knife, score a crisscross pattern on both sides of eggplant rounds; season both sides of rounds with chili powder mixture.

Grill eggplant until softened, 4 to 5 minutes per side; transfer to a serving platter. Sprinkle eggplant with cilantro mixture, garnish with cilantro sprigs, and serve hot.

http://www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-grilled-eggplant-rounds-with-garlicky-cilantro-topping/15192?xid=nl_TheSouthBeachDietTMNewsletter_20140520

This isnt a salad either  but who says you cant have a vegetable with your steak.

Roasted Carrots with Sage and Walnuts

Using baby carrots for our Roasted Carrots with Sage and Walnuts recipe really cut down on prep time. All we needed to do was open a bag. Shaking the pan a few times while the carrots roasted ensured even browning. For the walnuts, instead of toasting, we used a dry skillet. Toasting the walnuts separately kept them away from the moisture of the carrots so they didnt get soggy.

SERVES 8 
Toast the walnuts in a dry skillet over medium heat until fragrant, shaking occasionally, about 5 minutes.

INGREDIENTS

3 tablespoons unsalted butter 
2 tablespoons honey 
2 (16-ounce) bags baby-cut carrots 
1/3 cup walnuts, toasted and chopped 
1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh sage 
Salt and pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

HEAT BAKING SHEET Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 475 degrees. Heat rimmed baking sheet in oven 10 minutes. Microwave butter and honey in large bowl until butter melts, about 1 minute.

ROAST Toss carrots with butter mixture in bowl. Spread carrots on heated baking sheet. Roast, shaking pan occasionally, until carrots are browned and tender, about 30 minutes. Return carrots to empty bowl and toss with walnuts and sage. Season with salt and pepper. Serve.

http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/4994-roasted-carrots-with-sage-and-walnuts?extcode=LN14E3KAA

Oh  that last bok choy recipe was sooooo good  lets try another.

Chopped Kale Salad with Prosciutto and Figs 
Contributed by Giada De Laurentiis

SERVINGS: 8 to 10

Giada De Laurentiis tops her colorful chopped salad of greens, figs and prosciutto with shavings of Gorgonzola. She freezes the cheese first, so it's firm enough to shave, but you can always crumble it over the salad instead.

Ingredients:

1 cup walnuts, chopped 
1/2 cup mascarpone cheese 
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar 
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
1 tablespoon walnut oil 
Salt 
Pepper 
10 ounces Tuscan kale, stems discarded and leaves thinly sliced 
3 Belgian endives, halved, cored and thinly sliced 
One 6-ounce head of radicchio, halved, cored and thinly sliced 
8 fresh or dried figs, cut into wedges 
4 ounces sliced prosciutto, chopped 
One 4-ounce wedge of Gorgonzola cheese, frozen until solid, for serving

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 400°. Spread the walnuts in a pie plate and bake for 8 minutes, until golden. Let cool.

In a very large bowl, whisk the mascarpone, vinegar and both oils; season with salt and pepper. Add the toasted walnuts, kale, endives, radicchio, figs and prosciutto and toss well. Season the salad with salt and pepper. Using a vegetable peeler, shave half of the frozen Gorgonzola over the salad and serve right away, shaving the remaining cheese at the table.

Make Ahead the mascarpone vinaigrette can be refrigerated overnight.

Foodandwine.com

I am going to mow the yard either Friday or Saturday  I hope gary will not be too upset if I wait until Saturday  it just works out better in my mind  of course that are questions about how stable my mind actually is  but still  Saturday work best for me. They I dont have to come in all hot and sweaty and meet you people at the new knitting tea party. However  talking about coming in from a day of mowing  I would love to see this waiting for me to munch on while I soaked in a nice warm bubble bath.

Recipe Chicken Pasta Salad

©From the Kitchen of Deep South Dish

Ingredients

For the Dressing:

1/2 cup of mayonnaise
1/2 cup of buttermilk
1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar
1/2 teaspoon of granulated sugar
1/8 teaspoon dry mustard
2 teaspoons of dried parsley
2 teaspoons of dried onion
1/8 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed
1/8 teaspoon dried basil
1/8 teaspoon dried oregano
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
Kosher salt and freshly cracked black pepper, to taste

For the Salad:

1/2 pound of any medium, short cut pasta
1 tablespoon of olive oil, optional
1/2 cup of chopped Vidalia onion
1/2 cup of chopped celery
2 cups of chopped, cooked chicken
1 cup of shredded cheddar cheese
4 slices of bacon, cooked and chopped
1/2 cup of frozen peas, thawed
1 cup of cherry or grape tomatoes, halved
Kosher salt, freshly cracked black pepper and Creole or Cajun seasoning, to taste
Milk, as needed to moisten, optional

Instructions

Whisk together the dressing ingredients; set aside.

Cook, drain and rinse the pasta; add to a large bowl and drizzle with olive oil.

Stir in half of the dressing. Top with the onion and celery; toss.

Add the chicken and cheese and the remaining dressing. Add the bacon and peas, if using, and if serving right away add the halved cherry tomatoes, otherwise, set those aside until just before serving. Toss and taste for seasonings and adjust as needed.

Add a splash of milk or two until creamy, cover tightly and refrigerate for several hours or overnight. Stir in a little more milk to refresh the consistency, and add tomatoes just before serving.

Cook's Notes: Use any medium, short cut pasta such as elbows, rotini, trumpets, shells or bowties will also work. Also good with chopped smoked ham or cooked salad shrimp. Any leftovers may be refreshed with a little more vinegar and mayonnaise or milk.

Source: http://deepsouthdish.com

And one more salad recipe using chicken.

Citrus, Turkey, and Spinach Salad Recipe

Quick Info:

Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Diabetes-Friendly

Ingredients

8 cup(s) spinach, baby 
8 ounce(s) turkey, breast (cooked) 
2 grapefruit, pink, peeled and sectioned 
2 orange(s), peeled and sectioned 
1/4 cup(s) orange juice 
2 tablespoon oil, olive 
1 teaspoon honey 
1/2 teaspoon poppy seeds 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon mustard, dry 
2 tablespoon nuts, almonds, sliced

Preparation

Place spinach in a large bowl. Add turkey, grapefruit sections, and orange sections.

For dressing, in a screw-top jar, combine orange juice, oil, honey, poppy seeds, salt, and dry mustard. Cover and shake well. Pour the dressing over salad; toss gently. If desired, sprinkle with almonds.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 251, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 233mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 10g, Carbs: 22g, Cholesterol: 43mg, Protein: 20g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 1.5, Fruit: 1, Lean Meat: 2, Fat: 2 
Carb Choices: 1.5

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/citrus-turkey-spinach-salad.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20140522

If you are throwing a bbq you want something to nibble on while your guests arrive  also  it helps put something in their stomach so they dont get sloshed with the wine or beer you are serving  if you are serving it. I think a dry white would be wonderful  just sayin.

Cheese and crackers are always welcome  I love cheese and crackers. But it is always nice to have something else to put on the cracker or on those little party breads you make tea sandwiches out of. These should work

Cheddar Bacon Ranch Dip (aka Memorial Day Dip

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients:

8 oz. cream cheese, at room temperature
1 cup sour cream
1 packet ranch dressing powder, such as hidden valley
2 green onions, sliced
10 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
2 cups grated cheddar cheese
veggies and crackers to dip

Directions:

Stir cream cheese, sour cream, ranch dressing and green onions together to combine. You just want to disperse the powdered ranch throughout the mixture and incorporate that cream cheese. Stir in the remaining ingredients and serve with veggies and crackers.

Will keep in the refrigerator for up to 5 days in an airtight container.
http://www.laurenslatest.com/cheddar-bacon-ranch-dip-aka-memorial-day-dip/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:%2Blaurenslatest%2FyMlk%2B(Lauren's%2BLatest)

Baked Asparagus Dip

MAKES: 8 servings

Ingredients

1 pound diced cooked fresh asparagus, drained
1 cup grated parmesan cheese
1 cup mayo

Directions

In a large bowl, combine the asparagus, cheese and mayonnaise.

Place in a 2-cup ovenproof bowl.

Bake at 375° for 20 minutes or until heated through.

Serve warm with bread. Yield: about 2 cups.

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (2 tablespoons) equals 259 calories, 25 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 18 mg cholesterol, 340 mg sodium, 3 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 6 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/baked-asparagus-dip

If you arent going to be serving beer or wine the following would be a nice substitution. You might have a gin or vodka bottle for those discerning guests. I really do think you could cut the sugar in half.

Orange Cooler

Makes 18 servings

3 (6 ounce) can frozen orange juice concentrate 
3 cup fresh lemon juice 
3 cup sugar

Directions

In a half-gallon pitcher, combine orange juice concentrate, lemon juice and sugar. Stir in enough water to make 1-1/2 gallon.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Orange-Cooler/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=142053550&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2014-05-18&prop28=Review_3&prop29=Detail&me=1&eaid=8519082&scale=18&ismetric=0

One could have use usual baked potato with your grilled steak  but maybe you are in the mood for something different  this might just fit the bill.

Roasted Potatoes with East Indian Spices

Author: Jo
Serves: 4 to 6

Ingredients

2 tbsp olive oil
2 lbs small red potatoes, halved
1 tsp mustard seeds
½ tsp chili pepper seeds
2 tsp fresh ginger, minced
5 garlic cloves, minced
½ green jalapeno, seeded and minced
1 tsp salt
1 tsp ground turmeric
½ tsp garam masala
cooking spray
½ cup fresh cilantro, chopped
½ cup mint, chopped
1 tbsp fresh lime juice
6 lime wedges

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400 F degrees. Coat a large baking dish, that's at least 9x13 inches with the cooking spray.

Combine 1 tbsp of the olive oil with the potatoes and toss to coat; set aside.

Heat remaining 1 tbsp olive oil, mustard seeds, chili pepper seeds in a small skillet over medium-high heat; cook about a minute until seeds begin to pop. Reduce heat to medium-low. Add ginger, garlic and jalapeno to skillet; cook about 1 minute, stirring constantly. Add in the salt, turmeric, garam masala and cook for another minute, stirring occasionally.

Pour spice mixture over the potatoes and toss to coat. Arrange potatoes in a single layer in the prepared baking dish.

Bake for 40 minutes or until potatoes are tender and browned. Stir in chopped cilantro and mint. Drizzle with lime juice.

Serve with lime wedges.

www.jocooks.com

Now this is certainly a party ready salad  how often do you put caviar in your salad? Or am I missing the boat here  it that a type of quinoa? Either way  I think a light sprinkling of the real thing would be good.

Cowboy Caviar Quinoa Salad

Cowboy Caviar Quinoa Salad is one of those meals that you can make and then serve it again and again for either lunch or dinner for the next few days. It keeps life easy! Which, I think, is something we all appreciate every now and then. Or always.

Ingredients

1 cup quinoa
1/2 cup fresh corn, cut off the cob
1/2 cup cooked beans, black or kidney beans are best
1 red bell pepper, chopped
1/2 cup chopped green onion
2 tablespoons freshly snipped chives
1 lime, juiced
salt and pepper to taste
4 poached eggs
Avocado

Instructions

Cook the quinoa according to the package instructions.

Meanwhile combine the corn, beans, red bell pepper and green onion in a bowl. Toss to combine.

Add the cooked quinoa into the mixture, and add the lime juice and salt and pepper to taste.

Before serving add some chopped avocado and a poached egg

www.whatsgabbycooking.com

growing up I couldnt stand spinach and it was one of the few things dad did not make me eat. Plus - I was never too interested in looking like popeye. Phyllis loved spinach and served it and I learned to enjoy it  a little vinegar and pepper and I was good to go. I would enjoy this recipe  it says brunch  I say any meal. What do you think?

Spinach Ricotta Brunch Bake
Author: Jo

Serves: 8

Ingredients
1 pkg. (2 sheets) frozen puff pastry, thawed
6 eggs, beaten
1 cup ricotta cheese
dash hot pepper sauce, optional
1 cup frozen chopped spinach, thawed, well drained
6 slices bacon, cooked, chopped
1½ cups cheddar cheese, shredded
1 medium red red pepper, chopped

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400°F.

Unfold pastry sheets and roll out 1 sheet to 11-inch square; set aside. Roll out remaining sheet to 12-inch square; use to line bottom and side of 9-inch springform pan sprayed with cooking spray.

Reserve 1 tbsp. eggs. Mix remaining eggs with ricotta, pepper sauce and spinach. Layer half each of the bacon, cheddar, ricotta mixture and peppers in crust. Repeat layers.

Cover with remaining pastry sheet; fold under edges of pastry, then tuck inside pan. Brush pastry with reserved egg. Cut slits in top crust.

Bake 1 hour to 1 hour and 20 minutes or until golden brown. Cool 10 min. Run small knife around edge of pan to loosen crust before removing rim

www.jocooks.com

i love bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwiches. We have them a lot during the summer after our tomatoes and come on. Nothing like a fresh tomato eaten off the vine  sliced and eaten with a little salt and pepper  roasted  so many ways to fix fresh tomatoes. This is a different take of the blt  this is a bbblt.

BBBLTs -Buttermilk Biscuit Bacon Lettuce Tomato

Yield Six Sandwiches

INGREDIENTS

Buttermilk Biscuits: 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
1 tablespoon sugar 
4 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon Kosher salt 
3/4 Cup salted butter, cold 
1 cup buttermilk

Sandwich Things: 
2 ripe tomatoes, sliced 
1 lb. bacon, crispy 
Green lettuce 
Coarse salt 
Mayonnaise (optional)

DIRECTIONS

For bacon, lay out bacon on a baking sheet preferably with a wire rack. Season with black pepper. Bake bacon at 350-375 degrees F. for 18-20 minutes until the bacon is very crispy. Let cool.

For biscuits, stir together dry ingredients in a medium bowl. Cube cold butter and cut into the dry ingredients using a butter cutter, a fork, or just your hands. You want the butter to be in pea-sized chunks.

Stir in buttermilk until dough is in loose pieces. Turn it out onto a lightly floured clean surface and form it into a rough rectangle. It should be about an inch thick. Try not to over-work the dough.

Cut six large square-shaped biscuits out of the dough and transfer the biscuits to a baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Brush the biscuits with a little extra buttermilk.

Bake biscuits at 425 degrees F. for 16-18 minutes until they are lightly browned and flakey.
Let biscuits cool for five minutes.

To make a sandwich, split open a biscuit. Spread on some mayo (optional). Add bacon to the bottom of the biscuit and top with a few tomato slices. Season with a pinch of coarse salt. Top with a mound of lettuce. Serve immediately!

http://www.macheesmo.com/2014/05/buttermilk-biscuit-blts/

Chewy Sugar Cookies

For optimal chew, we adjusted the fat in our sugar cookie recipe until it hit a ratio of approximately 1 part saturated fat (butter) to 3 parts unsaturated fat (vegetable oil). Instead of creaming the fat and sugar, we whisked them together. We used extra flour and baking powder for structure.

MAKES 2 DOZEN COOKIES

The final dough will be slightly softer than most cookie dough. For the best results, handle the dough as briefly and gently as possible when shaping the cookies. Overworking the dough will result in flatter cookies.

INGREDIENTS

2 1/4 cups (11 1/4 ounces) unbleached all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon table salt 
1 1/2 cups (10 1/2 ounces) sugar, plus 1/3 cup for rolling 
2 ounces cream cheese, cut into 8 pieces 
6 tablespoons (3/4 stick) unsalted butter, melted and still warm 
1/3 cup vegetable oil 
1 large egg 
1 tablespoon milk 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

INSTRUCTIONS

Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 350 degrees. Line 2 large rimmed baking sheets with parchment paper. Whisk flour, baking soda, baking powder, and salt together in medium bowl. Set aside.

Place 1½ cups sugar and cream cheese in large bowl.

Place remaining 1/3 cup sugar in shallow baking dish or pie plate and set aside.

Pour warm butter over sugar and cream cheese and whisk to combine (some small lumps of cream cheese will remain but will smooth out later).

Whisk in oil until incorporated.

Add egg, milk, and vanilla; continue to whisk until smooth.

Add flour mixture and mix with rubber spatula until soft homogeneous dough forms.

Divide dough into 24 equal pieces, about 2 tablespoons each (or use #40 portion scoop).

Using hands, roll dough into balls.

Working in batches, roll balls in reserved sugar to coat and evenly space on prepared baking sheet, 12 dough balls per sheet.

Using bottom of drinking glass, flatten dough balls until 2 inches in diameter. Sprinkle tops evenly with 4 teaspoons of sugar remaining in shallow dish (2 teaspoons per tray), discarding any remaining sugar.

Bake, 1 tray at a time, until edges are set and just beginning to brown, 11 to 13 minutes, rotating tray after 7 minutes. Cool cookies on baking sheets 5 minutes. Using wide metal spatula, transfer cookies to wire rack and cool to room temperature.

TECHNIQUE 
Secret Weapons for Taste and Texture 
Sugar cookies can be cloyingly sweet, and even those billing themselves as chewy rarely are. These two ingredients helped us create the best flavor and chewy texture.

CREAM CHEESE: Cream cheese is an ingredient not often included in sugar cookies. But we found it helps cut their one-note sweetness and round out flavors.

OIL: All-butter sugar cookies may have rich taste, but they never boast real chew. Swapping some of the butter, which is mainly a saturated fat, for unsaturated vegetable oil boosts chewiness considerably. Why? The two types of fat create a sturdier structure that requires more force to bite through.

TECHNIQUE 
Dynamic Duo: Baking Powder + Baking Soda

Many cookie recipes, including our Chewy Sugar Cookies, contain both baking soda and baking powder. Since each is a leavening agent, why do you need both? The answer is that the two work in tandem to create cookies that not only risebut spreadto the right degree. Plus in our recipe, baking soda has one more purely aesthetic effect: It creates cookies with an appealingly crackly top.

Baking powder is responsible for lift, since it is engineered to produce most of its gas after the cookies go into the oven, where the dough sets before these bubbles can burst.

But too much lift can mean cookies that turn out humped. Heres where baking soda comes in: As long as theres an acidic ingredient in the dough for it to react with, a small amount of baking soda can even things out. Baking soda raises the pH of dough (baking powder does too, but not as high), weakening gluten. Weaker gluten means less structure and cookies that spread. Goodbye, humped shapes.

As for crackly tops, baking soda reacts immediately in the wet dough to produce large bubbles of carbon dioxide that cant all be contained by the weakened dough. Before the cookies can set in the oven, the bubbles rise to the top and burst, leaving fissures in their wake.

The bottom line: For a baker who likes her cookies just so, the use of both baking powder and baking soda can be a potent combo.

POWDER, NO SODA: With only baking powder in the mix, our cookies bake up humped with less crackly tops.

POWDER + SODA: Both leaveners in the dough lead to cookies that are perfectly mounded and nicely crackly

http://www.americastestkitchen.com/recipes/6223-chewy-sugar-cookies?extcode=LN14E3AAA

my mind is playing tricks on my and craft has has set in  who was the queen that said let them eat cake I am definitely having a brain fart her. None the less  I will end this weeks opening with what I think is a most unusual cake.

Lemon and Herb Risotto Cake

"This unusual Italian rice dish can be served as a low fat main course with salad or as a satisfying side dish. It is also good served cold, and packs well for picnics."

6 servings

Ingredients

1 leek, thinly sliced 
2 1/2 cups chicken stock, divided 
1 cup uncooked short-grain white rice 
1 1/2 teaspoons grated lemon zest 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh chives 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley 
3/4 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese 
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 
2 sprigs fresh parsley, for garnish 
1 lemon - cut into wedges, for garnish

Directions

Place the leek and 3 tablespoons of the chicken stock in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil, and cook for about 5 minutes, until leek is tender. Add the rice, and the remaining chicken stock, and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer for about 20 minutes, or until all of the liquid has been absorbed.

Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Lightly grease a 9 inch springform pan.

When the rice is tender, remove the pan from the heat, and stir in the lemon zest, chives, parsley and mozzarella cheese. Season with salt and pepper. Spoon into the springform pan, and spread evenly. Cover the top of the pan with aluminum foil.

Bake for 30 to 35 minutes in the preheated oven, or until firm and lightly browned. Run a thin spatula or knife around the outer edge of the pan, and invert the cake onto a serving plate. Serve hot or cold, sliced into wedges. Garnish with parsley and lemon wedges.

Serving Size: 1/6 of a recipe - mount Per Serving - Calories: 177 - Calories from Fat: 26 - Total Fat 2.9g - Total Carbohydrates 32g - Dietary Fiber 2.5g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lemon-and-Herb-Risotto-Cake/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=142053550&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2014-05-18&prop28=Review_2&prop29=Detail&me=1&eaid=8519082

and there you have it folks  hope you have time to get some knitting done.

sam


----------



## gagesmom

wow Sam you have done it again. Another fantastic opening :thumbup: I skimmed through the recipes and am going back now to take a better look and see what I have ingredients for.

Okay I am going to write a list and see if I can get to the grocery store tomorrow to get the ingredients I need for the chicken pasta salad and drunken steak :thumbup:


----------



## Dorsey

WOW!! Lots of recipes, good ones, too. Will have to take some time to look them over.
Thanks.
Dot


----------



## Lurker 2

Your green recipes are possibly telling you that they are for the vegetarians! Won't be much meat at my table- not much food full stop this week- but we WILL get there! Must make a few phonecalls then I will be back to resting- feeling a bit woozy again.


----------



## gagesmom

prayers for you to start feeling better soon Julie :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> prayers for you to start feeling better soon Julie :thumbup:


I sure hope so- it feels like I am running a temperature again!


----------



## gagesmom

I hope not, keep cuddled up with Ringo and a warm blanket.


----------



## iamsam

that was fast melody - I barely had time to announce it in last week's party and here you are - hope I found some recipes that you can use. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> wow Sam you have done it again. Another fantastic opening :thumbup: I skimmed through the recipes and am going back now to take a better look and see what I have ingredients for.
> 
> Okay I am going to write a list and see if I can get to the grocery store tomorrow to get the ingredients I need for the chicken pasta salad and drunken steak :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

Dorsey - I don't believe I have seen you here before or maybe I am having a craft moment - but I want to welcome you to the knitting tea party - so glad you dropped by for a cuppa - we will be here all week so we are hoping you will drop by often - always fresh hot tea on hand and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Dorsey said:


> WOW!! Lots of recipes, good ones, too. Will have to take some time to look them over.
> Thanks.
> Dot


----------



## gagesmom

gotta run, check in later on


----------



## 81brighteyes

Well, another Friday and recipes galore. Nothing much going on here; still working on my knit top-down cardigan for myself. I am almost finished the stockinette part and will be starting the lovely pattern. Hope I don't make mistakes! I think we are finally going to get some much needed rain this weekend. We are way below average. I keep hoping my friends who have have way too much in Pa. will send some of theirs. I still recall when holidays fell on their proper dates instead of the powers that be giving us a long weekend with Mondays now favored. Thanking our wonderful veterans for all they have and are doing to help keep us free. God bless each one and may we never forget the sacrifices they and their families have made.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yummy stuff Sam!! I hope you and the crew have good weather for your long weekend. I have finally finished refreshing the outside of my kitchen cabinets with a wipe on - wipe off treatment of stain. They look brand new again! I have leftover crockpot roast that we will finish up for dinner tonight and I think burgers and then chicken will be on the que for the weekend. It is cloudy and cooler today but still in the high 70's - perfect to have the house open to air out the fumes from my project!!! Still waiting to hear on Alan's testing approval - he is feeling pretty good all things considered so we are just getting on with things around here. I have really enjoyed all the pictures for the last couple of weeks - and I hope that everybody is feeling better and having fun! I will check in as I can - love to all ya'll!!!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Very well said regarding our Vets!!! Have a wonderful weekend- AZ


81brighteyes said:


> Well, another Friday and recipes galore. Nothing much going on here; still working on my knit top-down cardigan for myself. I am almost finished the stockinette part and will be starting the lovely pattern. Hope I don't make mistakes! I think we are finally going to get some much needed rain this weekend. We are way below average. I keep hoping my friends who have have way too much in Pa. will send some of theirs. I still recall when holidays fell on their proper dates instead of the powers that be giving us a long weekend with Mondays now favored. Thanking our wonderful veterans for all they have and are doing to help keep us free. God bless each one and may we never forget the sacrifices they and their families have made.


----------



## pammie1234

Hello new TP! I'm glad it's Friday!


----------



## pacer

Just stopping in for a few minutes and then back to last week's KTP. I need to be up early to go into work in the morning so not staying up very late.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Pammie!! How are you doing??? Ready for some time off??


pammie1234 said:


> Hello new TP! I'm glad it's Friday!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sleep well and don't work too much this weekend-


pacer said:


> Just stopping in for a few minutes and then back to last week's KTP. I need to be up early to go into work in the morning so not staying up very late.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I hope not, keep cuddled up with Ringo and a warm blanket.


I have been, but with my early starts, it now feels like lunch time.


----------



## jknappva

Great start to the new Party as always. Thanks, Sam, for all your work putting this together.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 23 May 14
> 
> I think I am going to start this week off with some real meat dishes  I havent given many of those lately. I guess I dont really thing about them because I dont eat much meat and rarely cook it for myself. I keep telling myself that one of these days I am going to make myself a killer meatloaf  cold or fried meatloaf sandwiches  doesnt get any better.
> 
> WOW all of these sound delicious, will be giving a few of them try sooner rather than later. There are even one or two that would appeal to Chrissy, I might have to tweak a bit but will work.
> 
> Was sent this by a for end earlier today, thought it was very interesting.
> 
> http://elitedaily.com/news/technology/need-convincing-solar-roadways-worth-funding-video-will-help/604220/?utm_source=FBTraffic&utm_medium=fijifrost&utm_campaign=CMfacebook


----------



## jknappva

Dorsey said:


> WOW!! Lots of recipes, good ones, too. Will have to take some time to look them over.
> Thanks.
> Dot


Welcome to the Tea Party, Dot. I don't think you've joined us before. Hope you come back often.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sam. Liked the article on detox, I do a lot of this already. 
Bedtime for me, but before I go here's afew more Kaffe Fassett photos...


----------



## pacer

AZ Sticks said:


> Sleep well and don't work too much this weekend-


Just 8-9 hours tomorrow then I get 2 days off. I will get some house work done during those 2 days. Hoping to get the knitting needles out for part of the weekend as well. Thinking of you and Alan. I keep watching for the wonderful day that he can get back to Mayo and work on resolving his health issues. Take care of yourself as well.


----------



## DonnieK

Just stopping by to say hello and wish everyone a good evening. I am working on a Gypsycream Kitty Kat and was taking a short break. I don't think he is liking his tail because he keeps jumping out of my hands when I start working on him and it. Well, he can just get ready, may have to wrap him up in a towel to get his tail on but get it on I will.
Sam I raise my cup to you for all the great information and receipes. Although I do not cook, they sounded pretty good. If I feel the need for a "real" meal, I go down to Sister's and have a bite with them. But, the receipes sounded wonderful.
I hope this finds everyone happy and healthy and I will bid you all adieu for today.
God bless everyone.


----------



## pacer

Julie...Hoping you are feeling better by now. You might need to see a doctor if this continues to go on.

Gwen...so glad DD only got a ticket instead of an accident. Of course you will love her no matter what, but slowing down would be a blessing so we can hear her sing again. Sorry to hear that "C" is giving Marianne the "boot". I do hope Marianne is feeling better soon. Send her my hugs and love.

Sam...Nice start to the week. Maybe some Vitamin D would help you to not be so tired.

Cannot think anymore tonight so time to get some sleep.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Liked the article on detox, I do a lot of this already.
> Bedtime for me, but before I go here's afew more Kaffe Fassett photos...


Good night sweet dreams. Love the Kaffe Fassett pieces.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, PurpleFi, for showing more Kaffe Fassett photos. I have some of his yarn in my electronic cart on the Craftsy site...just haven't clicked on the complete yet. I really don't need any more yarn, but I so want to work with his colors---seeing his work just brightens my spirit.

BIG thanks to everyone who has served in the service of our countries--- especially here in the USA.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gave Knittums some cat tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

This was me this morning until I remembered everything i had got do over the next three days. Glad Monday is a holiday.


----------



## Poledra65

Good evening Sam and everyone. 
Sam, fantastic opening, I'll have to go back and look at the recipes but I know there are at least a few that I will want to try that David will like. 
I've gotten caught up on last weeks TP so that feels good for a change. 
Well, I'm off to get a few things done, see you all in a while.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Gave Knittums some cat tonight.


LOL!! Should give mine some, when I put it on their scratching pads last weekends, they flipped them over and I found catnip everywhere. :roll: I'm still sweeping it up from corners and under stuff.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> This was me this morning until I remembered everything i had got do over the next three days. Glad Monday is a holiday.


 :shock: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye, love your bugs bunny moto.
Thank you for liking my pics. Have a lot to learn with color work.
Sam, oh yes! Want to try at least quinoa salad.


----------



## Pup lover

Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Dorsey

jknappva said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party, Dot. I don't think you've joined us before. Hope you come back often.
> Junek


I have been on before but usually when I open the Tea Party, it is about 15 pages long and I just can't do 15 pages. this time, I happened to be online when it was just posted. Couldn't resist joining in!
Dot


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone.
> Sam, fantastic opening, I'll have to go back and look at the recipes but I know there are at least a few that I will want to try that David will like.
> I've gotten caught up on last weeks TP so that feels good for a change.
> Well, I'm off to get a few things done, see you all in a while.


Good evening Kaye, there are some very tasty sounding receipts here. I am going to give some a try.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Should give mine some, when I put it on their scratching pads last weekends, they flipped them over and I found catnip everywhere. :roll: I'm still sweeping it up from corners and under stuff.


I gave here the fresh picked stuff, don't' think I have any dried left. My other cats used to get it all over the place too. What a mess to clean up. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:


I need that posted on the outside of the door lately. :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Congratulations to your DH, glad he has a job so soon. They are hard to come by here. 
Sending healing energy to you.Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Congratulations to your DH! Wonderful news!


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love your bugs bunny moto.
> Thank you for liking my pics. Have a lot to learn with color work.
> Sam, oh yes! Want to try at least quinoa salad.


 
Your artwork is really coming along, that's for sure, I'm just amazed by those of you who can paint or draw, I can't draw a straight line. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I need that posted on the outside of the door lately. :-D :-D


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Congrats to DH on the job, so glad he was able to get one so quick. Hope you are feeling better soon, sounds like you have whatever Julie has, hope it's gone soon.


----------



## pammie1234

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Pammie!! How are you doing??? Ready for some time off??


I have loved not working! I have been cleaning and organizing, and I am very slow! I'm keeping my 2 great nephews starting June 5 for a few days, so I have to child-proof my house. They are 2 and 1. My DS and BIL have them since they have been removed from their parents. My nephew has not made good choices.

How are you doing?


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:


Love this, and it fits me so well!


----------



## pammie1234

Pup Lover, congratulations to your DH. He will certainly be doing wonderful work. I hope he likes it.

Dot, welcome to the Tea Party! It's ok if you don't read everything or post often. That is pretty much what I do. This is a great site so please come back as often as you can.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dorsey said:


> WOW!! Lots of recipes, good ones, too. Will have to take some time to look them over.
> Thanks.
> Dot


Welcome back nice to see you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Join the club!only difference yours is a spring one mine an autumn one! I think yours sounds a bit worse than mine though- sorry about that. Hope you manage to throw it off quickly!
So glad about your DH's job- does this mean there is less pressure on you to find your new job?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wow Sam, I am amazed at all the recipes you do. I get overwhelmed as I can't keep up with all the good ones you post but at least I know they all inspire me. I've never heard of Bok Choy as a slaw salad. Great. Can't wait to try it.

Today I had a spinach salad with microgreens and sprouts along with roasted pumpkin seed oil, lemon, roasted cashews that I roasted myself, and black sesame seeds. Then we went out to dinner using one of the gift certificates DH got for his birthday. The restaurant was vegan and I got kale, mushroom and garlic soup (a cup) and kale dolmades with sundried tomatoes and kalamata olives in the rice inside the dolmade, with a lovely lemony mint dip. Then we went to see the movie Belle. It was wonderful and people even clapped.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Your green recipes are possibly telling you that they are for the vegetarians! Won't be much meat at my table- not much food full stop this week- but we WILL get there! Must make a few phonecalls then I will be back to resting- feeling a bit woozy again.


If only we weren't all so far apart, I know there would be plenty of us vying for doing your grocery shopping so you could rest.


----------



## Cashmeregma

81brighteyes said:


> Well, another Friday and recipes galore. Nothing much going on here; still working on my knit top-down cardigan for myself. I am almost finished the stockinette part and will be starting the lovely pattern. Hope I don't make mistakes! I think we are finally going to get some much needed rain this weekend. We are way below average. I keep hoping my friends who have have way too much in Pa. will send some of theirs. I still recall when holidays fell on their proper dates instead of the powers that be giving us a long weekend with Mondays now favored. Thanking our wonderful veterans for all they have and are doing to help keep us free. God bless each one and may we never forget the sacrifices they and their families have made.


Can't wait to see phootos of your top down cardigan!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry, you're not feeling well -- know the feeling. Such great news about David's job!! Congrats to him.



Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Yummy stuff Sam!! I hope you and the crew have good weather for your long weekend. I have finally finished refreshing the outside of my kitchen cabinets with a wipe on - wipe off treatment of stain. They look brand new again! I have leftover crockpot roast that we will finish up for dinner tonight and I think burgers and then chicken will be on the que for the weekend. It is cloudy and cooler today but still in the high 70's - perfect to have the house open to air out the fumes from my project!!! Still waiting to hear on Alan's testing approval - he is feeling pretty good all things considered so we are just getting on with things around here. I have really enjoyed all the pictures for the last couple of weeks - and I hope that everybody is feeling better and having fun! I will check in as I can - love to all ya'll!!!! AZ


Glad to hear Alan is feeling pretty good. It is such an up and down thing and so dependent on the immune system and the medications. My BFF's son is always up and down and it is only the medication that keeps him alive but then the side effects are that he catches everything that is going around. Love right back atcha!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Liked the article on detox, I do a lot of this already.
> Bedtime for me, but before I go here's afew more Kaffe Fassett photos...


Wow talk about knitting, quilting, and whatever, he sure does think outside of the box. Great and than you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

DonnieK said:


> Just stopping by to say hello and wish everyone a good evening. I am working on a Gypsycream Kitty Kat and was taking a short break. I don't think he is liking his tail because he keeps jumping out of my hands when I start working on him and it. Well, he can just get ready, may have to wrap him up in a towel to get his tail on but get it on I will.
> Sam I raise my cup to you for all the great information and receipes. Although I do not cook, they sounded pretty good. If I feel the need for a "real" meal, I go down to Sister's and have a bite with them. But, the receipes sounded wonderful.
> I hope this finds everyone happy and healthy and I will bid you all adieu for today.
> God bless everyone.


Hi Donnie, was just wondering if you don't cook how do you eat? Would be fun to eat out....is that what you do???


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Should give mine some, when I put it on their scratching pads last weekends, they flipped them over and I found catnip everywhere. :roll: I'm still sweeping it up from corners and under stuff.


LOL Kitty party time!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> If only we weren't all so far apart, I know there would be plenty of us vying for doing your grocery shopping so you could rest.


Fortunately I have found a friend to return my library books- so that is one less thing for this coming week.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Oh no, so sorry you came down with this awful cold too.

Congratulations to DH on his Job. Wow, that is just wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Wow Sam, I am amazed at all the recipes you do. I get overwhelmed as I can't keep up with all the good ones you post but at least I know they all inspire me. I've never heard of Bok Choy as a slaw salad. Great. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> Today I had a spinach salad with microgreens and sprouts along with roasted pumpkin seed oil, lemon, roasted cashews that I roasted myself, and black sesame seeds. Then we went out to dinner using one of the gift certificates DH got for his birthday. The restaurant was vegan and I got kale, mushroom and garlic soup (a cup) and kale dolmades with sundried tomatoes and kalamata olives in the rice inside the dolmade, with a lovely lemony mint dip. Then we went to see the movie Belle. It was wonderful and people even clapped.


Your salad sounds delicious.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> If only we weren't all so far apart, I know there would be plenty of us vying for doing your grocery shopping so you could rest.


I know I would be glad to do the shopping to help out if I were closer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately I have found a friend to return my library books- so that is one less thing for this coming week.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
So happy to hear that Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I know I would be glad to do the shopping to help out if I were closer.


 :thumbup: It is annoying when one is trying to be independent, to be so ham-strung!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Jamie....For tomorrow.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
and may your years be filled with friends, laughter, and love,
and may there be many, many more years to come, each better than the last.

You are such a special person and it was such a joy to meet you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It is annoying when one is trying to be independent, to be so ham-strung!


Yes it sure is annoying. I have been there more than once. 
HUGS to you


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, not only that, Caren and I....and others....would be in competition to make great dishes for you to see who could help get you better. LOL You'd be holding us off at the door.

I'm having my fruit now, a lovely glass of wine. LOL

DH is practicing on the piano and it is so lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it sure is annoying. I have been there more than once.
> HUGS to you


Hugs back to you, dear!


----------



## Spider

Congratulations to your husband Puplover. That is great news and I hope you feel better and the same to Julie.
Finally got a haircut and color today and where I get my hair cut is right next door to a wonderful yarn shop. Oh what beautiful colors and ideas. It was so fun and it was like being normal. Haven't had time to knit or crochet since the end of Feb. But should this summer while I am back at the antique store. We had our first 80 degree day today and it was such a nice day. 
Tomorrow is up early and I am going to organize the kitchen and a bathroom. Hope to even get flowers planted while I am here this week.
Loving thoughts to all.
Hope Alan hears about his appt. and no more falls!,


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, not only that, Caren and I....and others....would be in competition to make great dishes for you to see who could help get you better. LOL You'd be holding us off at the door.
> 
> I'm having my fruit now, a lovely glass of wine. LOL
> 
> DH is practicing on the piano and it is so lovely.


I think I am coming right, and then it hits again! Someone is going to come with food tomorrow- so that will be nice. Sometimes I am roasting hot, then I am too cold.


----------



## Spider

Angora1 said:


> Julie, not only that, Caren and I....and others....would be in competition to make great dishes for you to see who could help get you better. LOL You'd be holding us off at the door.
> 
> I'm having my fruit now, a lovely glass of wine. LOL
> 
> DH is practicing on the piano and it is so lovely.


Would love to help you out Julie, the glass of wine sounds great, had one earlier.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Would love to help you out Julie, the glass of wine sounds great, had one earlier.


The thought is nice, too!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Dorsey said:


> I have been on before but usually when I open the Tea Party, it is about 15 pages long and I just can't do 15 pages. this time, I happened to be online when it was just posted. Couldn't resist joining in!
> Dot


Same problem here if I miss half a day! I am learning to scan more and not reply as much. But it is hard!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Julie, not only that, Caren and I....and others....would be in competition to make great dishes for you to see who could help get you better. LOL You'd be holding us off at the door.
> 
> I'm having my fruit now, a lovely glass of wine. LOL
> 
> DH is practicing on the piano and it is so lovely.


Yes I a m sure she would be well taken care of by all. I have often wished I could send things that would help aid in getting better. with restrictions I can't. I have asked the postmaster what I can and can't send. Sadly the list of can't is longer than the list of cans end. 

YOu are so very lucky to get to listen to the piano being played.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs back to you, dear!


Thank you


----------



## NanaCaren

A new addition to the farm this afternoon. Photos were taken about an hour after it was born. No name yet, will have one by tomorrow night. 
Knittums being silly all night.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora, I envy you with live piano music-- I played thru most of high school but not in college, too busy working so I could afford college. Still my favorite form of music.

Puplover-- congrats to DH on the job! That's great.

My mood was pretty pissy today between dentist and having to replace car battery-- you know what? Ya'all make it a bunch better, even have good jokes/cartoons. I did figure out how to "fix" a minor problem with the shawl I just finished, now to get it blocked. Started another that I pretty much have to read the pattern constantly (except for purl rows! LOL) but it will be one I can wear in the winter, maybe even at home. 

And we had RAIN! No idea how much but it rained steadily for at least 30 min, not hard, just nice. Maybe I can finish the new bed in the back yard tomorrow. Dandelions have taken over and need digging, much easier when damp.

Good night for now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nittergma posted this as a response at the end of last week's tp so reposting here.....in response to your not keeping up and busy getting the Master Gardener classification...
Don't sweat it nittegma......just head to GA and you can volunteer in my garden/yard to your heart's content....LOL..,,yu would MORE than earn your Master Gardener status! I'm just teasing you; I know from others you are doing a lot of work and I'm so impressed. Best of luck!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Puplover, hope you get over your cold soon. Congrats to your husband on getting a job so quickly.

Caren, wish Jaime happy birthday for tomorrow.

Hope all those in the US have a great long weekend.

Well, I got all the rocks back on the front of the house except one & I don't know what to do with that one. When I try to chip away the old mortar more rock pieces move so I will create a bigger mess. The backing is so uneven I cannot make it stick again but at least it looks quite alot better than it did. It is on the south side of the house & it was very hot here today, I think I got a little too much sun while doing it, feel kind of crappy this evening. Hopefully I can get back at the yard work tomorrow.


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> Nittergma posted this as a response at the end of last week's tp so reposting here.....in response to your not keeping up and busy getting the Master Gardener classification...
> Don't sweat it nittegma......just head to GA and you can volunteer in my garden/yard to your heart's content....LOL..,,yu would MORE than earn your Master Gardener status! I'm just teasing you; I know from others you are doing a lot of work and I'm so impressed. Best of luck!


Mine too, Gwen. It would be a real challenge!! It is just like cleaning my house, real satisfaction. You can always see what you did.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Pacer* C is not giving Marianne the "boot" as in kicking her out.......Oh NO,...she was GETTING her her boot that was in storage building that Marianne had stored there from a previous injury. Oh my goodness.....they ware "sister of the heart" for sure and NEVER would they give each other the boot. Just wanted to make sure you understood correctly......LOL


pacer said:


> Julie...Hoping you are feeling better by now. You might need to see a doctor if this continues to go on.
> 
> Gwen...so glad DD only got a ticket instead of an accident. Of course you will love her no matter what, but slowing down would be a blessing so we can hear her sing again. Sorry to hear that "C" is giving Marianne the "boot". I do hope Marianne is feeling better soon. Send her my hugs and love.
> 
> Sam...Nice start to the week. Maybe some Vitamin D would help you to not be so tired.
> 
> Cannot think anymore tonight so time to get some sleep.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad you did Dorsey! And just jump in anytime....een if is it pages, and pages, and pages.....there's always room for more!


Dorsey said:


> I have been on before but usually when I open the Tea Party, it is about 15 pages long and I just can't do 15 pages. this time, I happened to be online when it was just posted. Couldn't resist joining in!
> Dot


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hooray for your DH on getting a job s quickly!


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Puplover, hope you get over your cold soon. Congrats to your husband on getting a job so quickly.
> 
> Caren, wish Jaime happy birthday for tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all those in the US have a great long weekend.
> 
> Well, I got all the rocks back on the front of the house except one & I don't know what to do with that one. When I try to chip away the old mortar more rock pieces move so I will create a bigger mess. The backing is so uneven I cannot make it stick again but at least it looks quite alot better than it did. It is on the south side of the house & it was very hot here today, I think I got a little too much sun while doing it, feel kind of crappy this evening. Hopefully I can get back at the yard work tomorrow.


I will pass on your birthday wishes. I have told her she needs to get on and thank all her honorary aunts for the wishes. We'll see if she does.

Take care not to get too much more sun if you are out tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful calf, I am always amazed at how quickly they are on their feet and walking



NanaCaren said:


> A new addition to the farm this afternoon. Photos were taken about an hour after it was born. No name yet, will have one by tomorrow night.
> Knittums being silly all night.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm pretty tired tonight so I'm going to sign off and go on to bed. Poledra I'll try to get a picture of the table DH built but no guarantee; DSD and her boyfriend are coming over in the morning so I don't know if I'll get a chance to or not. 
All with colds, etc, or getting colds take care of yourselves. TTYL


----------



## pammie1234

Baby calves are so precious! Congratulations, Nana Caren. I'm glad the fire didn't freak the mom out too much!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Wow Sam, I am amazed at all the recipes you do. I get overwhelmed as I can't keep up with all the good ones you post but at least I know they all inspire me. I've never heard of Bok Choy as a slaw salad. Great. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> Today I had a spinach salad with microgreens and sprouts along with roasted pumpkin seed oil, lemon, roasted cashews that I roasted myself, and black sesame seeds. Then we went out to dinner using one of the gift certificates DH got for his birthday. The restaurant was vegan and I got kale, mushroom and garlic soup (a cup) and kale dolmades with sundried tomatoes and kalamata olives in the rice inside the dolmade, with a lovely lemony mint dip. Then we went to see the movie Belle. It was wonderful and people even clapped.


I had a chopped Kale salad today, was soooo good, with a lemon vinagarette.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> If only we weren't all so far apart, I know there would be plenty of us vying for doing your grocery shopping so you could rest.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I quite agree.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful calf, I am always amazed at how quickly they are on their feet and walking


Thank you, I think this one has the best markings of all. It is so cute and had to be on it's feet. Lina is more than happy to go out and chase the new calves. The entire herd surrounds the babies to keep Luna at bay. She doe snot listen when it comes to chasing them.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> A new addition to the farm this afternoon. Photos were taken about an hour after it was born. No name yet, will have one by tomorrow night.
> Knittums being silly all night.


AWE!!!! Both so precious!!


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Baby calves are so precious! Congratulations, Nana Caren. I'm glad the fire didn't freak the mom out too much!


Thank you. I was worried that it might scare her but glad it didn't too.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm pretty tired tonight so I'm going to sign off and go on to bed. Poledra I'll try to get a picture of the table DH built but no guarantee; DSD and her boyfriend are coming over in the morning so I don't know if I'll get a chance to or not.
> All with colds, etc, or getting colds take care of yourselves. TTYL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> AWE!!!! Both so precious!!


Thanks!!!! Knittums is still running around all over the place.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks!!!! Knittums is still running around all over the place.


LOL! Nothing like the bounding energy of a kitten, it's amazing the things they can get into.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Nothing like the bounding energy of a kitten, it's amazing the things they can get into.


I know it is cute watching her run around. I'm sure Luna would like her to knock it off. She keeps running over pouncing on Luna and the running over to jump on my chair.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I know it is cute watching her run around. I'm sure Luna would like her to knock it off. She keeps running over pouncing on Luna and the running over to jump on my chair.


LOL! Marlas kitten, well, my kitten that lives at Marlas with her sister because we decided we didn't want to separate them so they'd have each other to play with, accidentally pounced Miss Priss, Marlas older cat (10 or 11yrs) and scared herself and ran to hide under the chair when she realized who she'd gotten, Priss just looked at her. Toooo tooo funny. The best was when Wally (1 yr) fell in the fish tank when we had the lid off putting plants in, 150 gallon tank. lolol She was swimming and Marla just scooped her out right away but soo funny, she hasn't been up there since, she learns quick. 
:XD: :XD: :XD:
It did startle the fish.


----------



## NanaCaren

Think I'll sign off have to drive the teens home then catch 40 winks before getting up to see if I can see the meteor shower tonight. or more appropriately tomorrow mooring at silly o'clock. 

Peasant dreams to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Marlas kitten, well, my kitten that lives at Marlas with her sister because we decided we didn't want to separate them so they'd have each other to play with, accidentally pounced Miss Priss, Marlas older cat (10 or 11yrs) and scared herself and ran to hide under the chair when she realized who she'd gotten, Priss just looked at her. Toooo tooo funny. The best was when Wally (1 yr) fell in the fish tank when we had the lid off putting plants in, 150 gallon tank. lolol She was swimming and Marla just scooped her out right away but soo funny, she hasn't been up there since, she learns quick.
> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> It did startle the fish.


That would have been funny both of them. Knittums pounced on Kiwi once, Kiwi just looked at her laid her head back down and went to sleep. Knittums stays away from Kiwi, she must be boring I guess. Luna will get up and play.


----------



## iamsam

always good to hear from you donniek - just tell kitty kat he will love his tail and to sit still. so glad you are doing well. --sam



DonnieK said:


> Just stopping by to say hello and wish everyone a good evening. I am working on a Gypsycream Kitty Kat and was taking a short break. I don't think he is liking his tail because he keeps jumping out of my hands when I start working on him and it. Well, he can just get ready, may have to wrap him up in a towel to get his tail on but get it on I will.
> Sam I raise my cup to you for all the great information and receipes. Although I do not cook, they sounded pretty good. If I feel the need for a "real" meal, I go down to Sister's and have a bite with them. But, the receipes sounded wonderful.
> I hope this finds everyone happy and healthy and I will bid you all adieu for today.
> God bless everyone.


----------



## iamsam

we are always glad to see you Dorsey when you have time. enjoy the recipes. --- sam



Dorsey said:


> I have been on before but usually when I open the Tea Party, it is about 15 pages long and I just can't do 15 pages. this time, I happened to be online when it was just posted. Couldn't resist joining in!
> Dot


----------



## iamsam

yeah for hubby - we need good nurses in nursing homes. --- sam --- healing energy zooming your way to wrap around you and get you back in the pink real soon.



Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


----------



## iamsam

I will jump in on the chorus and wish Jamie a happ[y birthday which will happen in three minutes. happy birthday Jamie. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I will pass on your birthday wishes. I have told her she needs to get on and thank all her honorary aunts for the wishes. We'll see if she does.
> 
> Take care not to get too much more sun if you are out tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234

I'll add my birthday wishes for Jaime as well!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That would have been funny both of them. Knittums pounced on Kiwi once, Kiwi just looked at her laid her head back down and went to sleep. Knittums stays away from Kiwi, she must be boring I guess. Luna will get up and play.


LOL! Yes, the kittens don't play with Dinky dog, they just use him as a pillow. lolol...He doesn't mind, he likes the warm body.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I will jump in on the chorus and wish Jamie a happ[y birthday which will happen in three minutes. happy birthday Jamie. --- sam


THANK YOU )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) this is jamie and thank you to everyone else too!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom

I knit this one up today. It is size 3 months.


----------



## gagesmom

going back to catch up


Happy Birthday Jamie


----------



## gagesmom

okay all caught up.

sassafras-your paintings are awesome :thumbup: 
puplover-congrats to dh on the job :thumbup: 

I know I wanted to comment some more but my mind is mush. Have to get to bed.


----------



## HandyFamily

gagesmom said:


> I knit this one up today. It is size 3 months.


I love them!


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> I knit this one up today. It is size 3 months.


They are all gorgeous xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny Surrey. It was pouringwith rainearlier and I thhink it wil rinagain soon.
one litle fox appeared .ast night but not for long, probably a bittoo wet to go out to play. 
The gks will behere for the weekend soon and I have to take LM to ballet so I can sit and knit for ahour or so.
healing vibes and hugs to all.
More kaffe Fassett photos...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think the poppies pattern is my favorite....but can't help but think of all the ends that need to be woven in.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. It was pouringwith rainearlier and I thhink it wil rinagain soon.
> one litle fox appeared .ast night but not for long, probably a bittoo wet to go out to play.
> The gks will behere for the weekend soon and I have to take LM to ballet so I can sit and knit for ahour or so.
> healing vibes and hugs to all.
> More kaffe Fassett photos...


Quite spectacular!


----------



## agnescr

Good morning from an overcast Fife still a wee bit chilly too. Have just arrived and already on page 8..not finished last weeks TP either :0(
Sam the recipes look interesting will see if I can get the ingredients to make some,though a lot of strange ingredients in some.
Julie you really need to have some time in bed doped up ,even if not sleeping,but staying warm.
Loved the photos of the yarn bombing Purple and the exhibition.
Gagesmome that is a pile of knitting you are getting through..great button selection.
sassafras loved your paintings

hope everyone is well and if not warm thoughts ans hugs for all


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray for your DH on getting a job s quickly!


Add my congrats to DH as well


----------



## HandyFamily

We just had an earthquake. Some 300km or so away, in the sea, 6.5 magnitude. My husband and brother felt it in the living room, I didn't even feel it in David's room (we were sitting on the bed at the time), I must be really un-sensitive...


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


How wonderful about the job already. That will be a releif for him.
Do hope you feel better soon. Rest and fluids are the best thing you can do for yourself.


----------



## darowil

The confrenece was good. Chance to see people from many churchs round Adelaide as well as some good teaching as well.
Didn't ge to the football becuase of this but we lost by a lot so didn't miss much. Not doing well this year, languishing neat the bottom and showing no signs of moving up much. Might be the rist year this century we don't make the finals.
Vicky is on her way to NZ Julie- not sure where they are going. But she had holidays she had to take so as Brett as able to take holidays and flights were very cheap they decided to go. They are both studying so plan to spend plenty of time in their books (well probably laptops!).
So we have a rabbit in the backyard again.And as Daivd will be away most of the week I guess I had better make sure I don't forget she is there. A disadvantage of them is they don't make their presesnce known like some animals- she certainly won't be getting things of the benches!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> A new addition to the farm this afternoon. Photos were taken about an hour after it was born. No name yet, will have one by tomorrow night.
> Knittums being silly all night.


It's amazing how quickly they up and on their feet looking stable. Cute little thing.
Talking of cute things I was watching the baby falcons this evening and after they had a lovely feed- Mum is still feeding them, wonder how long till they feed themselves from the food Mum brings for them? But none of them can be seen know each one of them hopped out the box ontot he surface infront and are still wandering somewhere (if I hadn't seen them I would think they had gone AWOL but I guess they can't be far. 
Raining in Nottingham UK.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Puplover, hope you get over your cold soon. Congrats to your husband on getting a job so quickly.
> 
> Caren, wish Jaime happy birthday for tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all those in the US have a great long weekend.
> 
> Well, I got all the rocks back on the front of the house except one & I don't know what to do with that one. When I try to chip away the old mortar more rock pieces move so I will create a bigger mess. The backing is so uneven I cannot make it stick again but at least it looks quite alot better than it did. It is on the south side of the house & it was very hot here today, I think I got a little too much sun while doing it, feel kind of crappy this evening. Hopefully I can get back at the yard work tomorrow.


Whats hot for you in summer Bonnie? We are still getting days in the low to mid 20s. This is very warm for this time of May with winter only being a week away for us. Delightful weather.

Just realised that it is nearly 9pm so need to turn the computer off. See you all in th morning.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I think the poppies pattern is my favorite....but can't help but think of all the ends that need to be woven in.


Lots even on the Tumbling Blocks- and most of others would have even more. But they would be fun to do.


----------



## Easternsho'gal

Good morning . Did you tell us what kind of tea you drink? Or did I miss it. I'm always looking for something different.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hopefully, there isn't a lot of damage....I experienced the affects of an earthquake when we were in Mexico many years ago....very scary experience.



HandyFamily said:


> We just had an earthquake. Some 300km or so away, in the sea, 6.5 magnitude. My husband and brother felt it in the living room, I didn't even feel it in David's room (we were sitting on the bed at the time), I must be really un-sensitive...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is on the south side of the house & it was very hot here today, I think I got a little too much sun while doing it, feel kind of crappy this evening. Hopefully I can get back at the yard work tomorrow.


Bonnie, you watch that sun exposure-- we've had warnings from several sources about just this thing and how dangerous it is. Please post today and let us know you are feeling better.

Nittergma, thanks so much for being a Master Gardener. Our garden club leader at Sr Center is a MG and we benefit SO much from what she knows. And I'll bet lots of us on here would love having you around for several hours. You'd earn your hours fast!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Your green recipes are possibly telling you that they are for the vegetarians! Won't be much meat at my table- not much food full stop this week- but we WILL get there! Must make a few phonecalls then I will be back to resting- feeling a bit woozy again.


Have you been to see a doctor Julie? It doesnt sound like you are getting much better.

Thanks again Sam for a good opening and lots of recipes. Still a way to go on last week, but marking a spot here. I cant believe how fast time is moving along. Crazy. :shock: :shock:

And I must say thankyou to everyone for the lovely comments about our new edition...Serena.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> I know it is cute watching her run around. I'm sure Luna would like her to knock it off. She keeps running over pouncing on Luna and the running over to jump on my chair.


Loved the calf pix-- spring is so special with all the young ones, one of the best parts of going back to my hometown, seeing all the new babies, lots of pasture land between here and there. And Knittums is darling.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Liked the article on detox, I do a lot of this already.
> Bedtime for me, but before I go here's afew more Kaffe Fassett photos...


He's really an original designer! There's no mistaking anyone else's for his.
Thanks for sharing your outing!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

DonnieK said:


> Just stopping by to say hello and wish everyone a good evening. I am working on a Gypsycream Kitty Kat and was taking a short break. I don't think he is liking his tail because he keeps jumping out of my hands when I start working on him and it. Well, he can just get ready, may have to wrap him up in a towel to get his tail on but get it on I will.
> Sam I raise my cup to you for all the great information and receipes. Although I do not cook, they sounded pretty good. If I feel the need for a "real" meal, I go down to Sister's and have a bite with them. But, the receipes sounded wonderful.
> I hope this finds everyone happy and healthy and I will bid you all adieu for today.
> God bless everyone.


Glad you joined us. We don't see you often enough. You'll have to share a picture of your rambunctious cat when he's completed!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Gave Knittums some cat tonight.


Knittum's is so cute. Don't you just love kittens!?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Yay for DH's job but so sorry to hear you're so sick. Hope you'll soon feel better.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dorsey said:


> I have been on before but usually when I open the Tea Party, it is about 15 pages long and I just can't do 15 pages. this time, I happened to be online when it was just posted. Couldn't resist joining in!
> Dot


Well, come back often!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. it is 11c/52f at 08:03. We are looking at a mix of sun and rain al day. Going to be a busy day have company coming at some point today or tomorrow. 

Today's coffee 

Healing hugs for all.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Good morning from an overcast Fife still a wee bit chilly too. Have just arrived and already on page 8..not finished last weeks TP either :0(
> Sam the recipes look interesting will see if I can get the ingredients to make some,though a lot of strange ingredients in some.
> Julie you really need to have some time in bed doped up ,even if not sleeping,but staying warm.
> Loved the photos of the yarn bombing Purple and the exhibition.
> Gagesmome that is a pile of knitting you are getting through..great button selection.
> sassafras loved your paintings
> 
> hope everyone is well and if not warm thoughts ans hugs for all


That is what I am trying to do! The weather is turning really wet- and windy- I am so glad I said I would not go out in the morning. Just because of the breathing it can be hard lying down- I may try sitting in my comfy chair- see if I can breath better. The cough seems to be less- thank goodness. The isobars over the country are very close together- and snow is predicted to quite low levels in the south. They have had some bad slips in the mountains between Canterbury and the Westcoast, some some places are quite cut-off. This is because of the very high rainfall they have had in the south. They estimated some 20,000 tonnes of rock had slipped in Arthur's Pass- I guess the truckies are benefiting.
What is the news on Colin? You don't mention!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> We just had an earthquake. Some 300km or so away, in the sea, 6.5 magnitude. My husband and brother felt it in the living room, I didn't even feel it in David's room (we were sitting on the bed at the time), I must be really un-sensitive...


Do you often get earthquakes, Kati? 6.5 sounds quite bad.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The confrenece was good. Chance to see people from many churchs round Adelaide as well as some good teaching as well.
> Didn't ge to the football becuase of this but we lost by a lot so didn't miss much. Not doing well this year, languishing neat the bottom and showing no signs of moving up much. Might be the rist year this century we don't make the finals.
> Vicky is on her way to NZ Julie- not sure where they are going. But she had holidays she had to take so as Brett as able to take holidays and flights were very cheap they decided to go. They are both studying so plan to spend plenty of time in their books (well probably laptops!).
> So we have a rabbit in the backyard again.And as Daivd will be away most of the week I guess I had better make sure I don't forget she is there. A disadvantage of them is they don't make their presesnce known like some animals- she certainly won't be getting things of the benches!


They are really coming into bad weather! How many days will they be over here?
Do you have a food dispenser for the rabbit?


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> I knit this one up today. It is size 3 months.


Loving all the little dresses, you are getting them done quickly.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> A new addition to the farm this afternoon. Photos were taken about an hour after it was born. No name yet, will have one by tomorrow night.
> Knittums being silly all night.


What a lovely, healthy looking addition. At least, it waited until the weather was warmer to enter our world!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Have you been to see a doctor Julie? It doesnt sound like you are getting much better.
> 
> Thanks again Sam for a good opening and lots of recipes. Still a way to go on last week, but marking a spot here. I cant believe how fast time is moving along. Crazy. :shock: :shock:
> 
> And I must say thankyou to everyone for the lovely comments about our new edition...Serena.


Silly thing is when I saw him on Tuesday I felt alright- it has crept up on me since then.
Your Serena is so beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo

My word Sam!!!! You have outdone yourself, after reading the recipes I surely need to detox!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for all of the pointers for better and healthier skin. Last night my DH and I got up past midnight that is, to view the meteor and shooting stars effect but since it was cloudy we just shrugged our shoulders and went back to bed. Anyone get to see it? Thanks for hosting this Memorial Day Weekend Tea Party!


----------



## gagesmom

8:15am and I am soooooooooooooo excited. My bff and I are off on a road trip. We are headed to Listowel to Spinrite. We went last year for my birthday. This weekend they have their tent sale. woooohoooooo.
Hi ho hi ho, yarn shopping I will go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I will show my stash when I get back :thumbup: 

going to do a quick catch up before I have to get ready to go.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. It was pouringwith rainearlier and I thhink it wil rinagain soon.
> one litle fox appeared .ast night but not for long, probably a bittoo wet to go out to play.
> The gks will behere for the weekend soon and I have to take LM to ballet so I can sit and knit for ahour or so.
> healing vibes and hugs to all.
> More kaffe Fassett photos...


Good afternoon, I imagine the gks ail be there and having fun. It was pouring buckets here earlier. The pool is filled beyond full from the rain last night and this morning. 
The Kaffe Fassett photos are wonderful, love them. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I knit this one up today. It is size 3 months.


Do you have a certain number you're aiming for, Mellie?
Or just knitting as many as you can before time runs out? They should be best sellers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. It was pouringwith rainearlier and I thhink it wil rinagain soon.
> one litle fox appeared .ast night but not for long, probably a bittoo wet to go out to play.
> The gks will behere for the weekend soon and I have to take LM to ballet so I can sit and knit for ahour or so.
> healing vibes and hugs to all.
> More kaffe Fassett photos...


Thanks again for the lovely photos. I really like the waistcoat!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

HandyFamily said:


> We just had an earthquake. Some 300km or so away, in the sea, 6.5 magnitude. My husband and brother felt it in the living room, I didn't even feel it in David's room (we were sitting on the bed at the time), I must be really un-sensitive...


I hope all are safe. I often don't feel earthquakes here, if my sister in law doesn't message me to see if I felt them I wouldn't know.


----------



## gagesmom

I remember I was going to say....what a gorgeous calf Caren.

Purple-Lucky ladies to get to Kaffe Fassett show.

June- just going to make about a dozen of each size to put away for craft shows and gifts. Just totally addicted to this pattern. :lol: 

Sugar- We love seeing pics of Serena :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

HandyFamily said:


> We just had an earthquake. Some 300km or so away, in the sea, 6.5 magnitude. My husband and brother felt it in the living room, I didn't even feel it in David's room (we were sitting on the bed at the time), I must be really un-sensitive...


Hope it didn't do any damage locally.
We had one a few days ago, about 75 miles from me but it was only 3.5 so I never noticed. The one we had several years ago was 5.5 and the same distance but I did feel that one. Felt like someone shook my power chair really hard.
Junek


----------



## FranVan

Love his designs. You are so fortunate to see his display.


----------



## jknappva

Easternsho'gal said:


> Good morning . Did you tell us what kind of tea you drink? Or did I miss it. I'm always looking for something different.


Welcome to the party. Hope you had fun and join us often. Don't know which tea you're asking about. A lot of us are tea drinkers regularly. (I'm not). But a couple have colds so are drinking a special tea to feel better...I'll let them answer!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Off for now, see you later.

Happy knitting :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. it is 11c/52f at 08:03. We are looking at a mix of sun and rain al day. Going to be a busy day have company coming at some point today or tomorrow.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing hugs for all.


Good morning, Caren! What a fun way to start the day. When will you go to your mom's? Mon morning?
Have a great day. Looking forward to hearing the new calf's name.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

patocenizo said:


> My word Sam!!!! You have outdone yourself, after reading the recipes I surely need to detox!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for all of the pointers for better and healthier skin. Last night my DH and I got up past midnight that is, to view the meteor and shooting stars effect but since it was cloudy we just shrugged our shoulders and went back to bed. Anyone get to see it? Thanks for hosting this Memorial Day Weekend Tea Party!


With all the city lights, I never get to see the meteor showers! It's a bummer.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I remember I was going to say....what a gorgeous calf Caren.
> 
> Purple-Lucky ladies to get to Kaffe Fassett show.
> 
> June- just going to make about a dozen of each size to put away for craft shows and gifts. Just totally addicted to this pattern. :lol:
> 
> Sugar- We love seeing pics of Serena :thumbup:


And you knit them so quickly!! Looking forward to see your yarn haul after you return.
Junek


----------



## Southern Gal

hi all my dear friends, i have been peeking in and reading some along, not enough to really keep up, i do miss all the chit chat. just don't have time, as you know you could spend hrs reading all this. 
i am still cleaning 20 hrs a wk at church and its kicking my rear end. i am checking into another part time job and dropping by to 10 hrs at church. when i mop and vac. 6 hrs a day, i am exausted. 
in between all that, i have finally gotten all the wall paper down and repainted my living room, never want to hear the words wall paper again in this house. GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!
gotta get going, times a wastin.


----------



## sassafras123

Caren, sweet calf. Happy birthday to Jamie.
Purple, thank you for more pics.
Angora your lunch and dinner sound yummy. Must be lovely to have piano music in your home.
Sandy, glad Alan is feeling better. I've just keen put on Bentyl for spasm and it's helping.
Dorsey, welcome. Love Gig Harbor area. Like living in the middle of a National Geographic spread.
The hot tub yesterday helped my shoulder so may bop over to gym this afternoon. Meantime, watercolor class and speaking on a panel with two other alchoholics.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I have just dropped by to apologise for my recent absence. This time, it really was circumstances beyond my control: we decided to change our broadband to a provider who appears to be cheaper and offers more. Unfortunately, the original supplier withdrew the service the moment they found that we were going to switch, and the new one was unable to connect us for about a week, so we were off-line for almost 10 days. All seems to be well now, but we are away until Wednesday, so I may not post much. I will try to read through last week's TP and catch up as best I can. Skimming through page one of this week, I gathered that Julie has been unwell - get well soon, dear - but I am completely out of touch with recent happenings.

Until I can catch up properly, I just want to send my best wishes and hopes to you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have loved the Kaffe Fassett pictures. Amazing work and patterns. Also love the lamp post yarn bombing. Are ou going to do ay yarn bombing?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. It was pouringwith rainearlier and I thhink it wil rinagain soon.
> one litle fox appeared .ast night but not for long, probably a bittoo wet to go out to play.
> The gks will behere for the weekend soon and I have to take LM to ballet so I can sit and knit for ahour or so.
> healing vibes and hugs to all.
> More kaffe Fassett photos...


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- I haven't read all the posts, but will do so now. I did see the little calf-- what a cutie.

Up date -- I will keep you informed once all the many tests are completed --I don't want to jump the gun until I am sure. It is a lovely summer day here and finally spring has arrived. 

I will be dropping by when I can, as I have 3 follow up test in the next 4 weeks which will tell the story and a lower GI in the works as well as a cat scan on top of that. That is just me. 

Thanks for the Prayers, Pm's and other messages. I appreciate them more than you an say. this growing old is not fun! grin. talk to you later. 

There is a thread on the main forum asking about Jynx. I hope she is okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Easternsho'gal! Don't think I've seen you here. We love new folks; adds more spice to the conversation. Please share your knitting/crochet with us.



Easternsho'gal said:


> Good morning . Did you tell us what kind of tea you drink? Or did I miss it. I'm always looking for something different.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good to hear from you Southern Gal! I can emphasize with stripping wall paper.....horrible job though I did find a product (can't think of the name) that made it a bit easier. What color did you paint your living room?



Southern Gal said:


> hi all my dear friends, i have been peeking in and reading some along, not enough to really keep up, i do miss all the chit chat. just don't have time, as you know you could spend hrs reading all this.
> i am still cleaning 20 hrs a wk at church and its kicking my rear end. i am checking into another part time job and dropping by to 10 hrs at church. when i mop and vac. 6 hrs a day, i am exausted.
> in between all that, i have finally gotten all the wall paper down and repainted my living room, never want to hear the words wall paper again in this house. GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!
> gotta get going, times a wastin.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Loved the calf pix-- spring is so special with all the young ones, one of the best parts of going back to my hometown, seeing all the new babies, lots of pasture land between here and there. And Knittums is darling.


Thank you, I love the new babies of spring as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Knittum's is so cute. Don't you just love kittens!?
> Junek


She is getting into everything this morning. I think she has had more yarn out today than any other time. She pulled my needle out of my knitting while I was getting my tea. 
Love kittens except for the allergy part.


----------



## Easternsho'gal

Hi, Gweniepooh. I was asking Sam. He said he had 2 teas he drank every day. I only do charity knitting anymore. As the family doesn't wear anything knitted. I've been here for several years & really enjoy it. But found if I 'chat' I get nothing done. I use to talk to Ladyfingers as at the time I was doing doll clothes for GGD's. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> What a lovely, healthy looking addition. At least, it waited until the weather was warmer to enter our world!
> Junek


It is looking very healthy and such a sweet thing stood still for the most part unlike Lee that wasted to run all the time.


----------



## NanaCaren

patocenizo said:


> My word Sam!!!! You have outdone yourself, after reading the recipes I surely need to detox!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for all of the pointers for better and healthier skin. Last night my DH and I got up past midnight that is, to view the meteor and shooting stars effect but since it was cloudy we just shrugged our shoulders and went back to bed. Anyone get to see it? Thanks for hosting this Memorial Day Weekend Tea Party!


It was too foggy here to see anything let alone the meteor showers  I kept hoping it would clear up but no.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> I remember I was going to say....what a gorgeous calf Caren.
> 
> Purple-Lucky ladies to get to Kaffe Fassett show.
> 
> June- just going to make about a dozen of each size to put away for craft shows and gifts. Just totally addicted to this pattern. :lol:
> 
> Sugar- We love seeing pics of Serena :thumbup:


Thank you, I am hoping this one is a girl but think it is likely a boy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm testig a new machine embroidery pattern for a designer and I got the pattern in email today. I;ve got to set up the machine and try to work on it and take pictures so I'm off for awhile Will take breaks and check in. 

Other than Jynx, has anyone heard from Ohio Kathy lately? With all the crazy weather I was concerned not seeing any posts..

Have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend those in the USA


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren! What a fun way to start the day. When will you go to your mom's? Mon morning?
> Have a great day. Looking forward to hearing the new calf's name.
> Junek


Good morning June, I am not sure what time I am going to Mum's. Likely today though, I have to pick up Jamie's birthday cake from Elishia. It is gorgeous from what I saw of it.


----------



## jknappva

Southern Gal said:


> hi all my dear friends, i have been peeking in and reading some along, not enough to really keep up, i do miss all the chit chat. just don't have time, as you know you could spend hrs reading all this.
> i am still cleaning 20 hrs a wk at church and its kicking my rear end. i am checking into another part time job and dropping by to 10 hrs at church. when i mop and vac. 6 hrs a day, i am exausted.
> in between all that, i have finally gotten all the wall paper down and repainted my living room, never want to hear the words wall paper again in this house. GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!
> Mgotta get going, times a wastin.


I've sure missed you! So I'm really glad you dropped in for note. I completely understand the tiredness and I don't do even half as much as you. Drop us a quick note when you can.
hugs,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Southern Gal said:


> , never want to hear the words wall paper again in this house. GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!
> gotta get going, times a wastin.


While wallpaper does cover a multitude of sins, taking it off is a trial! Maybe that wp is part of your tiredness???

Welcome to the group-- we are even pretty good hit/miss when you are short on time. I've learned to read when I need a rest break, that helps.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, sweet calf. Happy birthday to Jamie.
> Purple, thank you for more pics.
> Angora your lunch and dinner sound yummy. Must be lovely to have piano music in your home.
> Sandy, glad Alan is feeling better. I've just keen put on Bentyl for spasm and it's helping.
> Dorsey, welcome. Love Gig Harbor area. Like living in the middle of a National Geographic spread.
> The hot tub yesterday helped my shoulder so may bop over to gym this afternoon. Meantime, watercolor class and speaking on a panel with two other alchoholics.


Glad you got relief for your shoulder.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> this growing old is not fun! grin. .


Bette Davis said something like, "Growing old ain't for sissies."

MY DH used to say, "But it sure beats the alternative."


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June, I am not sure what time I am going to Mum's. Likely today though, I have to pick up Jamie's birthday cake from Elishia. It is gorgeous from what I saw of it.


Look forward to seeing the cake. Hope you can get a picyutr before it's eaten. 
Elishia does such beautiful work. Does she sell her cakes?


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Hopefully, there isn't a lot of damage....I experienced the affects of an earthquake when we were in Mexico many years ago....very scary experience.


I've felt two, not major ones, thankfully. Yes, it's alarming. Hope there's no damage, Kati.

Congrats on the new addition, Caren.



gagesmom said:


> 8:15am and I am soooooooooooooo excited. My bff and I are off on a road trip. We are headed to Listowel to Spinrite. We went last year for my birthday. This weekend they have their tent sale. woooohoooooo.
> Hi ho hi ho, yarn shopping I will go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I will show my stash when I get back :thumbup:
> 
> going to do a quick catch up before I have to get ready to go.


I've been seeing the photos from their sale on Facebook. Looks like an awesome time--enjoy!


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> It was too foggy here to see anything let alone the meteor showers  I kept hoping it would clear up but no.


And happened to be one of the few nights of the year we actually had clouds! :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Look forward to seeing the cake. Hope you can get a picyutr before it's eaten.
> Elishia does such beautiful work. Does she sell her cakes?


I have a photo but I think there are flowers still to put in it. There is also one for her niece.


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAMIE!*


----------



## jheiens

Sorlenna said:


> I've been seeing the photos from their sale on Facebook. Looks like an awesome time--enjoy!


Speaking of feeling earthquakes from a long distance, I remember the really big one in Alaska in the early '60s. We lived in Illinois, just north of St. Louis, Missouri, when it hit. I had a research paper due the next day and had skipped church in order to type it. the table my portable typewriter was sitting on began to sway from right to left while I was typing. Of course, I had heard no sound to accountbfor the movement and didn't know until I turned on the TV much later in the day and caught the time of the actual event at local time.

For those not familiar with US geography, my location then was near the approximate center of our country--quite a great distance from the epicenter.

Ohio Joy


----------



## irishrose24

Hello! hello! Thank you ,Sam, for your absolutely wonderful selection of recipes!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am looking forward to trying the Parmesan- crusted pork chops tonite for supper- have all the ingredients on hand including some home grown pork chops! It's a rainy weekend so far here in Montana so will get in my two favorite things today - cooking and knitting. It is supposed to be nice tomorrow, so maybe our family will get to have our picnic then. Have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend! Happy knitting to all!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> And happened to be one of the few nights of the year we actually had clouds! :roll:


Congrats on the new addition, Caren.

I know it has been relatively cloud free the past week, last night the fog was so thick you could cut it with knife.

Thank you it has turned out to be a boy, I call him Big Red George after my grandpa.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAMIE!*


Ditto! Sorry Jamie- I forgot earlier!


----------



## patocenizo

Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!


irishrose24 said:


> Hello! hello! Thank you ,Sam, for your absolutely wonderful selection of recipes!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am looking forward to trying the Parmesan- crusted pork chops tonite for supper- have all the ingredients on hand including some home grown pork chops! It's a rainy weekend so far here in Montana so will get in my two favorite things today - cooking and knitting. It is supposed to be nice tomorrow, so maybe our family will get to have our picnic then. Have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend! Happy knitting to all!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> I have a photo but I think there are flowers still to put in it. There is also one for her niece.


Both are great but the fairy one is just spectacular! Happy b-day to Jamie!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Forget this one, see my next post, it works.

Not sure if I can get this to work but it really is funny, true, and most of us seem to like cats.

http://fbcdn-vthumb-a.akamaihd.net/hvthumb-ak-ash3/t15.0-10/1096116_10152235850249993_10152235846804993_56586_2378_b.jpg

You will have to copy/paste-- it is worth it. It is about 1 1/2 min.


----------



## Sorlenna

I finally remembered to take photos of the pineapple plants I mentioned some time ago when we were talking about growing things from store bought produce (I have green onions, too). The big one is about 2 years old and over 2 feet tall and the smaller ones are from this year. I need a bigger pot for the big one! I have no idea if they will ever bloom or make fruit, but it's been fun growing them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

This is funny, was on FB today, laugh for middle of day. most on here seem to like cats so here:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Wake+Up+Cat+YouTube&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=45E858966E3F7356C48945E858966E3F7356C489


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW!!! I am so impressed with her cake decorating skills. Love both of them.



NanaCaren said:


> I have a photo but I think there are flowers still to put in it. There is also one for her niece.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto from me too!


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAMIE!*


----------



## jheiens

irishrose24 said:


> Hello! hello! Thank you ,Sam, for your absolutely wonderful selection of recipes!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am looking forward to trying the Parmesan- crusted pork chops tonite for supper- have all the ingredients on hand including some home grown pork chops! It's a rainy weekend so far here in Montana so will get in my two favorite things today - cooking and knitting. It is supposed to be nice tomorrow, so maybe our family will get to have our picnic then. Have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend! Happy knitting to all!!


Welcome, Irishrose, to the Tea Party. Hope you'll join in as often as possible for any conversations you find interesting.

You don't have to address everything that gets posted.

What are you crafting just now?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I am coming right, and then it hits again! Someone is going to come with food tomorrow- so that will be nice. Sometimes I am roasting hot, then I am too cold.


Yes, and just when you think it is all gone it has simply moved from one spot to another. This sounds like a bad one as does Rookie's and I'm thinking Dawn too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> A new addition to the farm this afternoon. Photos were taken about an hour after it was born. No name yet, will have one by tomorrow night.
> Knittums being silly all night.


Oh wow Caren, CONGRATULATIOS


----------



## Cashmeregma

Isn't today Jamie's Birthday?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMIE
and hope it is all you wished for and more. 

I know I said something last night but this is the "real" day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, and just when you think it is all gone it has simply moved from one spot to another. This sounds like a bad one as does Rookie's and I'm thinking Dawn too.


And I have all winter to come yet! Not that I don't wish Dawn and Rookie the best of health for the summer!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I finally remembered to take photos of the pineapple plants I mentioned some time ago when we were talking about growing things from store bought produce (I have green onions, too). The big one is about 2 years old and over 2 feet tall and the smaller ones are from this year. I need a bigger pot for the big one! I have no idea if they will ever bloom or make fruit, but it's been fun growing them.


You sure are having success with those. With your warm climate you just might have success. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm testig a new machine embroidery pattern for a designer and I got the pattern in email today. I;ve got to set up the machine and try to work on it and take pictures so I'm off for awhile Will take breaks and check in.
> 
> Other than Jynx, has anyone heard from Ohio Kathy lately? With all the crazy weather I was concerned not seeing any posts..
> 
> Have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend those in the USA


I was just wondering about Gottastch too.

Looking forward to pictures of what you are working on.


----------



## irishrose24

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAMIE!*


I also want to add my 'HAPPY BIRTHDAY' wishes also!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I have a photo but I think there are flowers still to put in it. There is also one for her niece.


Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## irishrose24

NanaCaren said:


> I have a photo but I think there are flowers still to put in it. There is also one for her niece.


What beautiful cakes!! They are absolutely lovely!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I was just wondering about Gottastch too.
> 
> Looking forward to pictures of what you are working on.


She posts from time to time on facebook.


----------



## Lurker 2

The winter rains are pouring down, it is just gone 5 a.m., and Ringo is reluctant to go out- the barometer reads that it is changing to fine- that was the forecast as well, but we have had more than enough rain, with fairly mild temperatures the grass is still growing! I am uncertain whether this is the El Nino they were talking about.
Bread on the way- looking forward to that- have got away with minimal cooking this week- just have not felt like it.


----------



## irishrose24

patocenizo said:


> Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great vacation trip! Ya can't go wrong with Montana- lots to do and the scenery is gorgeous! Our pots always on!


----------



## irishrose24

patocenizo said:


> Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great vacation trip! Ya can't go wrong with Montana- lots to do and the scenery is gorgeous! Our pots always on!


----------



## irishrose24

patocenizo said:


> Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great vacation trip! Ya can't go wrong with Montana- lots to do and the scenery is gorgeous! Our pots always on!


----------



## irishrose24

patocenizo said:


> Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great vacation trip! Ya can't go wrong with Montana- lots to do and the scenery is gorgeous! Our pots always on!


----------



## irishrose24

patocenizo said:


> Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great vacation trip! Ya can't go wrong with Montana- lots to do and the scenery is gorgeous! Our pots always on!


----------



## irishrose24

patocenizo said:


> Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great vacation trip! Ya can't go wrong with Montana- lots to do and the scenery is gorgeous! Our pots always on!


----------



## irishrose24

patocenizo said:


> Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great vacation trip! Ya can't go wrong with Montana- lots to do and the scenery is gorgeous! Our pots always on!


----------



## irishrose24

patocenizo said:


> Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great vacation trip! Ya can't go wrong with Montana- lots to do and the scenery is gorgeous! Our pots always on!


----------



## irishrose24

patocenizo said:


> Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great vacation trip! Ya can't go wrong with Montana- lots to do and the scenery is gorgeous! Our pots always on!


----------



## irishrose24

patocenizo said:


> Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great vacation trip! Ya can't go wrong with Montana- lots to do and the scenery is gorgeous! Our pots always on!


----------



## irishrose24

patocenizo said:


> Irish Rose...oh my goodness, home grown pork chops!!! Sounds wonderful. My DH and I are doing a driving vacation beginning in a couple of weeks and we have included Montana in our plans, I'll look for those chops!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have a great vacation trip! Ya can't go wrong with Montana- lots to do and the scenery is gorgeous! Our pots always on!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Liked the article on detox, I do a lot of this already.
> Bedtime for me, but before I go here's afew more Kaffe Fassett photos...


~~~Oh WOW......I might go cross-eyed trying to put that wall hanging together!


----------



## gagesmom

Well I made it to the tent sale. Here's my scoop....


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I am trying to do! The weather is t
> What is the news on Colin? You don't mention!


Sitting up is fine Julie so long as you stay put and well wrapped up' I invested in a good sleeping bag for times like that

Was down visiting today,seems he has picked up a vomiting bug ..not good since he is still "nil by mouth"sent him foe x-rays just in case the peg into his stomach was blocked but they seem happy with it, he slept most of visiting time, hopefully he will be better tomorrow


----------



## agnescr

gagesmom said:


> Well I made it to the tent sale. Here's my scoop....


great scoop I never find any yarn unless it is in LYS


----------



## irishrose24

Sorry for the mulpiple posts- computer screwing up along with the operator! :-( :-(


----------



## gagesmom

We go once a year. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

They had Mikey there from the crochet crowd, no pic of him tho  

Some pics from the sale, all the hats on the table were Alice in Wonderland themed. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> great scoop I never find any yarn unless it is in LYS


Yeah, Agnes, me, too. Others rave about Tues Morn and I usually can't find beans there or there's not enough. And we no longer have a LYS, only Walmart and Hob Lob and JoAnn's-- OK, between them they have a half-way selection and I do NOT like ordering on line unless I know the yarn, like to FEEL the stuff and SEE it..


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


~~~I know how that feels....I'm far far behind last week as well. Sorry you are not feeling well....hope you are better soon! Hate to spend a holiday weekend in bed! 
:thumbdown:

Congrats to DH on the job! :thumbup: :thumbup: Time to celebrate!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

irishrose24 said:


> Sorry for the mulpiple posts- computer screwing up along with the operator! :-( :-(


Hey, was kind of fun-- I got thru that pg REALLY fast!


----------



## agnescr

11 pm Friday night...Quinn has decided on a late night at DD house


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> If only we weren't all so far apart, I know there would be plenty of us vying for doing your grocery shopping so you could rest.


~~~absolutely!


----------



## irishrose24

hi- I'm working on a couple of things- a butterfly dishcloth, some bootees for an upcoming grandchild (got several projects in mind there - good thing due date is Christmas time -lol!), and some socks for DH.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I am coming right, and then it hits again! Someone is going to come with food tomorrow- so that will be nice. Sometimes I am roasting hot, then I am too cold.


~~~I'm beginning to htink it is time for a visit to the doctor. The chills and fever don't sound good at all. Can you get there soon? We worry about you! Hugs.....


----------



## gagesmom

Thought you would like the pictures. I told several of the people I met thereabout KP. Possibly some new knit addicts joining in the future :thumbup: 

Going back to catch up.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> A new addition to the farm this afternoon. Photos were taken about an hour after it was born. No name yet, will have one by tomorrow night.
> Knittums being silly all night.


~~~What a cute video! The dog just couldn't be more bored! Too funny!


----------



## Bulldog

Page 1:
Wow, Sam. Great recipes. I, personally, love vegetables and could live off of them, but the big guy has got to have his meat. These are wonderful. Thank you for all your hard work in preparing these for us. You know we love ya!
Dorsey, welcome to the family.
Julie, I have read where you and Jeanette were sick and been keeping you close in my heart and prayers. I so hope you two get to feeling better.
81 brighteyes, I cannot say it any better than you did regarding our Veterans.We owe them so much.
Sandi, still keeping you close in my heart and prayers. Praying Alan will hear from Mayo soon. The waiting is so hard.
Shirley and Pat, I have been lurking a lot out of necessity but you and your health are always on my mind. I love you, sweet lady, and pray for you
Keeping Marianne and her mom lifted up as well as Valerie.


----------



## gagesmom

Dorsey and Irish Rose- so glad you found us and we hope you keep on joining us. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Page 2:
Caren, I loved the video of Knittems. I presumed you meant Cat nip? I love the picture of "you". I thought I would pee my pants laughing.
Donnie Kaye, good to see you posting.
Josephine, I love the Kaffee Facet pictures. I have never seen the yarn, Jeanette. Still excited about going into LYS in Columbus and Starkville in July. Don't know a lot about the better yarns...what am I feeling for?...but saving my money.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> I know it is cute watching her run around. I'm sure Luna would like her to knock it off. She keeps running over pouncing on Luna and the running over to jump on my chair.


~~~Is Luna the dog?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I have a photo but I think there are flowers still to put in it. There is also one for her niece.


They're works of art even without flowers on the first one!!
Happy Birthday to all your family members celebrating May birthdays.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Speaking of feeling earthquakes from a long distance, I remember the really big one in Alaska in the early '60s. We lived in Illinois, just north of St. Louis, Missouri, when it hit. I had a research paper due the next day and had skipped church in order to type it. the table my portable typewriter was sitting on began to sway from right to left while I was typing. Of course, I had heard no sound to accountbfor the movement and didn't know until I turned on the TV much later in the day and caught the time of the actual event at local time.
> 
> For those not familiar with US geography, my location then was near the approximate center of our country--quite a great distance from the epicenter.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I remember hearing about that Alaska earthquake. I think it was the worst one in U.S. history, wasn't it?
that's a long way for the tremors to travel!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> I'll add my birthday wishes for Jaime as well!


~~~Me, too.....HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Jaime! Have a tremendous day!

Happy Birthday greetings to your Grandma, too! Will you share a cake?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Congrats on the new addition, Caren.
> 
> I know it has been relatively cloud free the past week, last night the fog was so thick you could cut it with knife.
> 
> Thank you it has turned out to be a boy, I call him Big Red George after my grandpa.


Love the new boy's name, but sorry it wasn't the girl you wanted. Are you expecting any more farm babies in the next few weeks?
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. It was pouringwith rainearlier and I thhink it wil rinagain soon.
> one litle fox appeared .ast night but not for long, probably a bittoo wet to go out to play.
> The gks will behere for the weekend soon and I have to take LM to ballet so I can sit and knit for ahour or so.
> healing vibes and hugs to all.
> More kaffe Fassett photos...


~~~Incredible work!


----------



## Bulldog

Kaye, The Bugs Bunny sign strictly applies to me.
Joy, I saw your paintings of the nude and other one I can't remember now and thought at the time how wonderful they were. So glad you take your cell phone with you on your walks. Always concerned about your safety
Pammie, so glad you are enjoying being at home. I never lack for anything to do. And it drives me crazy when people ask if I get bored.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I think the poppies pattern is my favorite....but can't help but think of all the ends that need to be woven in.


~~~ :lol: :lol: Oh, yeah! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I think the poppies pattern is my favorite....but can't help but think of all the ends that need to be woven in.


~~~ :lol: :lol: Oh, yeah! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The winter rains are pouring down, it is just gone 5 a.m., and Ringo is reluctant to go out- the barometer reads that it is changing to fine- that was the forecast as well, but we have had more than enough rain, with fairly mild temperatures the grass is still growing! I am uncertain whether this is the El Nino they were talking about.
> Bread on the way- looking forward to that- have got away with minimal cooking this week- just have not felt like it.


Julie, I hope you can stay inside wrapped up and warm in your rainy weather. Going out wiht your cold would not be good.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Well I made it to the tent sale. Here's my scoop....


Beautiful yarn...you got great bargains!! Are you using cotton for the all in ones?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Sitting up is fine Julie so long as you stay put and well wrapped up' I invested in a good sleeping bag for times like that
> 
> Was down visiting today,seems he has picked up a vomiting bug ..not good since he is still "nil by mouth"sent him foe x-rays just in case the peg into his stomach was blocked but they seem happy with it, he slept most of visiting time, hopefully he will be better tomorrow


So sorry to hear Colin has another health problem to deal with.
Keeping you both in prayers!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> 11 pm Friday night...Quinn has decided on a late night at DD house


Just darling!


----------



## gagesmom

I havent done any yet, but it is an idea.


jknappva said:


> Beautiful yarn...you got great bargains!! Are you using cotton for the all in ones?
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> We go once a year. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> They had Mikey there from the crochet crowd, no pic of him tho
> 
> Some pics from the sale, all the hats on the table were Alice in Wonderland themed. :thumbup:


Beautiful handwork. Love the lamp post!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> 11 pm Friday night...Quinn has decided on a late night at DD house


He's growing so quickly!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

In the first store you go to---have them show you some of their sock yarn...I like 15-20% nylon along with the superwash wool or superwash wool/blend (may have aloe, bamboo, cashmere, alpaca) and then find some from Regia (good name -- nice basic sock yarn). I then put the other yarns they have against the Regia and see which ones feel the softest...and then get the best buy for your money. Kaffe Fassett's yarns are by Regia. I tend to have several yarns on the table and sometimes they'll even let you see some of it knit up--so I have my #2 needles with me and see what fabric density the yarn works out.



Bulldog said:


> Page 2:
> Caren, I loved the video of Knittems. I presumed you meant Cat nip? I love the picture of "you". I thought I would pee my pants laughing.
> Donnie Kaye, good to see you posting.
> Josephine, I love the Kaffee Facet pictures. I have never seen the yarn, Jeanette. Still excited about going into LYS in Columbus and Starkville in July. Don't know a lot about the better yarns...what am I feeling for?...but saving my money.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Hopefully, there isn't a lot of damage....I experienced the affects of an earthquake when we were in Mexico many years ago....very scary experience.


~~~I was homew, alone...sitting in a rocking chair when Chicago had one....many years ago. Very weird! Who rocked my chair????


----------



## gagesmom

off I go to fondle- oops I mean put away my yarn.

Be back later on.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Quite a haul.....I'll bet it was fun.



gagesmom said:


> off I go to fondle- oops I mean put away my yarn.
> 
> Be back later on.


----------



## jknappva

Yesterday's sunset over the river at my sister's.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm beginning to htink it is time for a visit to the doctor. The chills and fever don't sound good at all. Can you get there soon? We worry about you! Hugs.....


It is OK, Carol! I am feeling very much better this morning- but rather glad I decided to stay home again- I have a loaf of my rye bread ready to go in the oven- looking forward to that!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Page 1:
> Wow, Sam. Great recipes. I, personally, love vegetables and could live off of them, but the big guy has got to have his meat. These are wonderful. Thank you for all your hard work in preparing these for us. You know we love ya!
> Dorsey, welcome to the family.
> Julie, I have read where you and Jeanette were sick and been keeping you close in my heart and prayers. I so hope you two get to feeling better.
> 81 brighteyes, I cannot say it any better than you did regarding our Veterans.We owe them so much.
> Sandi, still keeping you close in my heart and prayers. Praying Alan will hear from Mayo soon. The waiting is so hard.
> Shirley and Pat, I have been lurking a lot out of necessity but you and your health are always on my mind. I love you, sweet lady, and pray for you
> Keeping Marianne and her mom lifted up as well as Valerie.


I am feeling much better this morning, thanks Betty. My plan on keeping warm and at home seems to be working- it is a while since Rookie mentioned her cold- so maybe she is OK- Dawn was under the weather though.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Julie, I hope you can stay inside wrapped up and warm in your rainy weather. Going out wiht your cold would not be good.
> Hugs,
> Junek


The stay at home treatment seems to be working!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Yesterday's sunset over the river at my sister's.
> Junek


Lovely! It is a wide expanse of water!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> The stay at home treatment seems to be working!


 :thumbup:

We have had REAL rain today! Yaaaay! And it's very cool (chilly, in fact, for me), so I'm going to make some cinnamon rolls. I'd like to make something else, but I used up all my yeast and DD has the car. Ah well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> We have had REAL rain today! Yaaaay! And it's very cool (chilly, in fact, for me), so I'm going to make some cinnamon rolls. I'd like to make something else, but I used up all my yeast and DD has the car. Ah well.


And a sourdough would need time!

So glad you have had some rain!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Whats hot for you in summer Bonnie? We are still getting days in the low to mid 20s. This is very warm for this time of May with winter only being a week away for us. Delightful weather.
> 
> Just realised that it is nearly 9pm so need to turn the computer off. See you all in th morning.


Not sure what I did the but rolly eyes at the bottom she be up where my DIL bought plants instead of taking the ones I grew??

We get high 20s to mid30s celsius in summer, our summer just doesn't last long enough to suit me. We usually get mid 20s in May but haven't had that this year, yesterday was 30C& I was working on the south side of the house so made it seem even hotter. Just not used to the heat yet. It is 25C today bu with a breeze, I got the rest of my plants out, still have some in the greenhouse but will try to find homes for them. I called a friend this morning & left a message on her machine wishing her happy birthday & offering an all expense paid trip to Bonnies' greenhouse :lol: 
I planted extra tomatoes & peppers(I don't normally grow them as I'm alergic to them) for my DIL, she came to pick up the kids a couple of days ago so I offered them, she said she bought some. 
What are your daughter & SIL studying? :roll: :roll:


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> So sorry to hear Colin has another health problem to deal with.
> Keeping you both in prayers!
> Junek


Thank you June x


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Bonnie, you watch that sun exposure-- we've had warnings from several sources about just this thing and how dangerous it is. Please post today and let us know you are feeling better.
> 
> Nittergma, thanks so much for being a Master Gardener. Our garden club leader at Sr Center is a MG and we benefit SO much from what she knows. And I'll bet lots of us on here would love having you around for several hours. You'd earn your hours fast!


Feeling fine today, mYbe just getting lazy in my old age :roll: :roll:


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> He's growing so quickly!
> Junek


when he is not in that walker he likes to roll about the floor, trying to get his foot under to push himself..2 weeks short of 7 months, he is going to be unstoppable lol


----------



## agnescr

Thank heaven's I don't go visiting Colin on Sundays as I have pulled the calf muscle left leg and can hardly walk...had soak, hot and cold compresses no Ibuprofen gel and pain killers,if nothing else I will sleep well tonight


----------



## jheiens

I've had a PM reply from Kathy Hinkle. 

She is in AZ, had a load to Phoenix and has been visiting mom, sister (s) and other family. She is reading along and will post soon. We won't need to worry so much now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks for the thoughts - enjoy your time off and make sure you work in some "me" time!!!


pacer said:


> Just 8-9 hours tomorrow then I get 2 days off. I will get some house work done during those 2 days. Hoping to get the knitting needles out for part of the weekend as well. Thinking of you and Alan. I keep watching for the wonderful day that he can get back to Mayo and work on resolving his health issues. Take care of yourself as well.


----------



## iamsam

hey handy family - how are you? --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> I love them!


----------



## iamsam

that's a pretty good shake - glad it was so far away. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> We just had an earthquake. Some 300km or so away, in the sea, 6.5 magnitude. My husband and brother felt it in the living room, I didn't even feel it in David's room (we were sitting on the bed at the time), I must be really un-sensitive...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hope you feel better soon Pup - congrats to DH on the job- they will be lucky to have him. luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well you are welcome to jump in where ever we are and join the conversation - we are pretty chatty and all know how hard it is to keep up- I think that most of us have figured out how to speed read!!!!


Dorsey said:


> I have been on before but usually when I open the Tea Party, it is about 15 pages long and I just can't do 15 pages. this time, I happened to be online when it was just posted. Couldn't resist joining in!
> Dot


----------



## AZ Sticks

You and me both sister!


Poledra65 said:


> Your artwork is really coming along, that's for sure, I'm just amazed by those of you who can paint or draw, I can't draw a straight line. :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Doing good sweetie - I remember the story of your sister and the heartwarming decision to take the boys. How fun for you to be able to enjoy Great Auntie action hands on for a few days. You will be beat when they go home!!!!


pammie1234 said:


> I have loved not working! I have been cleaning and organizing, and I am very slow! I'm keeping my 2 great nephews starting June 5 for a few days, so I have to child-proof my house. They are 2 and 1. My DS and BIL have them since they have been removed from their parents. My nephew has not made good choices.
> 
> How are you doing?


----------



## iamsam

easternsho'gal - lovely of you to stop in for a cuppa with us - i'm not much of a tea drinker but I do enjoy a cup of earl grey once in a while. want to invite you to join us as often as you can - we are here all week - always lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we're going to looking for you. --- sam



Easternsho'gal said:


> Good morning . Did you tell us what kind of tea you drink? Or did I miss it. I'm always looking for something different.


----------



## iamsam

I went out around two in the morning - skies were clear but I could not see any. it was in the low fifties so I didn't stay out very long. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> My word Sam!!!! You have outdone yourself, after reading the recipes I surely need to detox!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for all of the pointers for better and healthier skin. Last night my DH and I got up past midnight that is, to view the meteor and shooting stars effect but since it was cloudy we just shrugged our shoulders and went back to bed. Anyone get to see it? Thanks for hosting this Memorial Day Weekend Tea Party!


----------



## iamsam

I love the waistcoat - think someone should knit one for me. --- sam --- rotflmao



jknappva said:


> Thanks again for the lovely photos. I really like the waistcoat!
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ah......... see you are getting the hang of it already!!!!!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Same problem here if I miss half a day! I am learning to scan more and not reply as much. But it is hard!


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you southern gal - that sounds like a lot of cleaning - I really like the look of wall paper - but I have steamed off wall paper and I know what a chore that can be. think I will stick to paint - less work and easier to change. what color did you paint? --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi all my dear friends, i have been peeking in and reading some along, not enough to really keep up, i do miss all the chit chat. just don't have time, as you know you could spend hrs reading all this.
> i am still cleaning 20 hrs a wk at church and its kicking my rear end. i am checking into another part time job and dropping by to 10 hrs at church. when i mop and vac. 6 hrs a day, i am exausted.
> in between all that, i have finally gotten all the wall paper down and repainted my living room, never want to hear the words wall paper again in this house. GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!
> gotta get going, times a wastin.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad to hear she's safe and visiting with family over the holiday..there's way too much traffic on the roads for her to be out there. Thanks, Joy.. Happy Trails, Kathy.



jheiens said:


> I've had a PM reply from Kathy Hinkle.
> 
> She is in AZ, had a load to Phoenix and has been visiting mom, sister (s) and other family. She is reading along and will post soon. We won't need to worry so much now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa with us - we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam --- let us know how the pork chops were.



irishrose24 said:


> Hello! hello! Thank you ,Sam, for your absolutely wonderful selection of recipes!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am looking forward to trying the Parmesan- crusted pork chops tonite for supper- have all the ingredients on hand including some home grown pork chops! It's a rainy weekend so far here in Montana so will get in my two favorite things today - cooking and knitting. It is supposed to be nice tomorrow, so maybe our family will get to have our picnic then. Have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend! Happy knitting to all!!


----------



## iamsam

very funny - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> This is funny, was on FB today, laugh for middle of day. most on here seem to like cats so here:
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Wake+Up+Cat+YouTube&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=45E858966E3F7356C48945E858966E3F7356C489


----------



## AZ Sticks

I've talked to her on Facebook Gwen - she's just been busy and working on her tatting-


Gweniepooh said:


> I'm testig a new machine embroidery pattern for a designer and I got the pattern in email today. I;ve got to set up the machine and try to work on it and take pictures so I'm off for awhile Will take breaks and check in.
> 
> Other than Jynx, has anyone heard from Ohio Kathy lately? With all the crazy weather I was concerned not seeing any posts..
> 
> Have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend those in the USA


----------



## iamsam

that was quite a haul melody - now what are you going to knit with it? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Well I made it to the tent sale. Here's my scoop....


----------



## iamsam

you might like to know irish rose you now have joined the ranks of the gwennies - our gwen started it - did the same thing - think her record was three or four - she blamed in on her computer. lol we all do it from time to time. --- sam



irishrose24 said:


> Sorry for the mulpiple posts- computer screwing up along with the operator! :-( :-(


----------



## iamsam

were they for sale? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> We go once a year. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> They had Mikey there from the crochet crowd, no pic of him tho
> 
> Some pics from the sale, all the hats on the table were Alice in Wonderland themed. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, your daughter is certainly a professional at doing cakes, wow!
Julie, glad you are feeling a little better hope the trend continues.
Purple, love the photos, can't imagine knitting a vest like that one, might died of old age before I got al the ends pulled in!
Melody, that's quite a haul, they certainly have some bargains there.I have mail ordered from them before.
Kati, glad you didn't have any damage from the earthquake. Much as I complain about the cold, I'm happy I live here, no worrys about earthquakes, volcanos,tidal waves, etc.some scary things in the world.

Welcome to the newcomers. Hope to see you again soon,always nice to "meet "new folks.


----------



## iamsam

the clouds look low enough to touch. thanks for sharing june. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Yesterday's sunset over the river at my sister's.
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

He is a doll Agnes - I just want to squeeze him!!


agnescr said:


> when he is not in that walker he likes to roll about the floor, trying to get his foot under to push himself..2 weeks short of 7 months, he is going to be unstoppable lol


----------



## iamsam

good to know - thanks joy. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I've had a PM reply from Kathy Hinkle.
> 
> She is in AZ, had a load to Phoenix and has been visiting mom, sister (s) and other family. She is reading along and will post soon. We won't need to worry so much now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK caught up here and I think I will go start another load of laundry - tata! AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, your daughter is certainly a professional at doing cakes, wow!
> Julie, glad you are feeling a little better hope the trend continues.
> Purple, love the photos, can't imagine knitting a vest like that one, might died of old age before I got al the ends pulled in!
> Melody, that's quite a haul, they certainly have some bargains there.I have mail ordered from them before.
> Kati, glad you didn't have any damage from the earthquake. Much as I complain about the cold, I'm happy I live here, no worrys about earthquakes, volcanos,tidal waves, etc.some scary things in the world.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers. Hope to see you again soon,always nice to "meet "new folks.


Still breathing through my nose- which is so much nicer than having to breath through the mouth! But I will stay home today tooQ


----------



## pammie1234

AZ Sticks said:


> Doing good sweetie - I remember the story of your sister and the heartwarming decision to take the boys. How fun for you to be able to enjoy Great Auntie action hands on for a few days. You will be beat when they go home!!!!


It has definitely been a good decision. Both boys are doing well. Of course, we still get a little concerned that their mother will try to get them back. However, she hasn't done anything to move towards that and she only has until October. I told my sister that I will help fight it if it should come about. I don't think the social worker wants them to go back to their mother either.


----------



## gagesmom

Going to a friends house tonight for a fire and roasting marshmallows.

Going to catch up.


----------



## sassafras123

Pammie, I am impressed with your big heart. Hope you can physically keep up with two boys.
Eastern shore, welcome. I miss the Atlantic especially in the summer. I live in the Mojave desert and we have lots of sand but no water. I love the salty smell of the Atlantic.
Off to nap. Maya and I had an hour walk and doggie play date. Then watercolor class then two hours on a panel. Time to eat lunch and have a lay down.


----------



## gagesmom

Ok going to get ready. see all of you later on.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It took over 5 days to get completely better...just a little bit each day...today is much better; still not 100%. Hang in there and just keep up the rest, the tea and staying warm. Hope you're all better soon.



Lurker 2 said:


> Still breathing through my nose- which is so much nicer than having to breath through the mouth! But I will stay home today tooQ


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is OK, Carol! I am feeling very much better this morning- but rather glad I decided to stay home again- I have a loaf of my rye bread ready to go in the oven- looking forward to that!


So glad you're feeling well enoigh to bake bread. Homemade bread would make anyone feel better!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely! It is a wide expanse of water!


It's a little deceptive...since it's looking upriver more than straight across...although it's wider at her house since it's almost to the point where it joins the larger James River.
junek


----------



## nittergma

Hi everybody, I've just started reading and have to continue later on I'm sleepy already! These long days do that but I LOVE them!! I've been digging and getting things ready for some plants and seeds. I have a fairly small garden (my husband has the big one) and I want to do something different this year but I can't decide what. I dug some squares and left some grass so I don't have to step on the soil so I'll plant some carrots I guess. I also will probably put in some beets and something the groundhogs don't like ?!?. Anyway it'll get done one way or another. I'll be back later and read more. Hope everyone has a nice evening. nittergma

Julie I hope you feel better soon. Maybe if the fever lingers a call into the Doc wouldn't be a bad idea?


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> when he is not in that walker he likes to roll about the floor, trying to get his foot under to push himself..2 weeks short of 7 months, he is going to be unstoppable lol


My 8 months old great-great nephew started crawling last week...well, he'll be 8 months old tomorrow.
He and his parents are flying from Washington State to Virginia all the way across the U.S., for those who aren't familiar with our geography. They should be arriving 11 pm. tonight. First flight and, boy, is his mom (who is a first time mother) worried about him having diarrhea on the plane. She should be more worried about him screaming after the first few minutes because he has to stay on her lap!!
LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> I've had a PM reply from Kathy Hinkle.
> 
> She is in AZ, had a load to Phoenix and has been visiting mom, sister (s) and other family. She is reading along and will post soon. We won't need to worry so much now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for the update, Joy. If she hadn't posted by tomorrow, I was going to PM her. She was concerned about not having loads the last time she posted.
Junek


----------



## Alimac

Hi. I'm new to your recipes. They sound great, now all I need is the full time chef.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, your daughter is certainly a professional at doing cakes, wow!
> Julie, glad you are feeling a little better hope the trend continues.
> Purple, love the photos, can't imagine knitting a vest like that one, might died of old age before I got al the ends pulled in!
> Melody, that's quite a haul, they certainly have some bargains there.I have mail ordered from them before.
> Kati, glad you didn't have any damage from the earthquake. Much as I complain about the cold, I'm happy I live here, no worrys about earthquakes, volcanos,tidal waves, etc.some scary things in the world.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers. Hope to see you again soon,always nice to "meet "new folks.


That's the way I feel about where I live, Bonnie. Although it does get hot and humid during the summer, we don't have any of those things you mentioned. The minor earthquakes we might have every few years are in the western part of the state and we only have gentle shakes from them. We might get tropical storms once in a while but nothing drastic. AND we don't have the snow storms and COLD weather you have. So I guess the temperatures are the trade-off. Thank the good Lord for air conditioning.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> the clouds look low enough to touch. thanks for sharing june. --- sam


Isn't it beautiful? She said she almost missed it. So glad she didn't. She and her DH are at the cottage on the Outer Banks this weekend so hopefully we'll have some pictures of ocean scenery and possibly some horses to oooh and aaah over!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Alimac said:


> Hi. I'm new to your recipes. They sound great, now all I need is the full time chef.


I have one!! LOL! My daughter does the cooking and I do the eating and cleaning up.
Welcome to the tea party. We're here all week so come back and join us often.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I finally remembered to take photos of the pineapple plants I mentioned some time ago when we were talking about growing things from store bought produce (I have green onions, too). The big one is about 2 years old and over 2 feet tall and the smaller ones are from this year. I need a bigger pot for the big one! I have no idea if they will ever bloom or make fruit, but it's been fun growing them.


WOW those are locking good. It is funny you should post these pictures now. Yesterday I was tell Chrissy that she should try to grow a pineapple, we eat lots and they are always throwing the tops away.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW!!! I am so impressed with her cake decorating skills. Love both of them.


WEll thank you. she enjoys making them and most times she gets to do what ever as long as it is the right flavor.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh wow Caren, CONGRATULATIOS


Thank you, he is the last of them for this year. Trying to keep the numbers down for ease of caring for them.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Well I made it to the tent sale. Here's my scoop....


What a great haul you made. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Sitting up is fine Julie so long as you stay put and well wrapped up' I invested in a good sleeping bag for times like that
> 
> Was down visiting today,seems he has picked up a vomiting bug ..not good since he is still "nil by mouth"sent him foe x-rays just in case the peg into his stomach was blocked but they seem happy with it, he slept most of visiting time, hopefully he will be better tomorrow


Sorry to hear Collin has picked up some type of bug, not good for him in the slightest. Sending healing thoughts his way and HUGS to you dear.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> We go once a year. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> They had Mikey there from the crochet crowd, no pic of him tho
> 
> Some pics from the sale, all the hats on the table were Alice in Wonderland themed. :thumbup:


Lovely hats, but I mist say I like the lamp post he best.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Been there with both situations...I think I handled the crying better than the diarrhea.



jknappva said:


> My 8 months old great-great nephew started crawling last week...well, he'll be 8 months old tomorrow.
> He and his parents are flying from Washington State to Virginia all the way across the U.S., for those who aren't familiar with our geography. They should be arriving 11 pm. tonight. First flight and, boy, is his mom (who is a first time mother) worried about him having diarrhea on the plane. She should be more worried about him screaming after the first few minutes because he has to stay on her lap!!
> LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> 11 pm Friday night...Quinn has decided on a late night at DD house


He is such a sweet heart. I do not miss the nights of being up until the wee small hours. Oh wait I am up any ways, just not with little ones unless we count Knittums.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, she had noted that the shipments had slowed down---hopefully, they'll pick up for her once the holiday is over.



jknappva said:


> Thanks for the update, Joy. If she hadn't posted by tomorrow, I was going to PM her. She was concerned about not having loads the last time she posted.
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What a cute video! The dog just couldn't be more bored! Too funny!


It was rather cute to watch. Luna kept looking at me as if to say make her stop she is bothering me.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I also want to comment on how great her cakes look and we take it on good authority that they taste as good as they look.



NanaCaren said:


> WEll thank you. she enjoys making them and most times she gets to do what ever as long as it is the right flavor.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> WOW those are locking good. It is funny you should post these pictures now. Yesterday I was tell Chrissy that she should try to grow a pineapple, we eat lots and they are always throwing the tops away.


I was surprised how easily they took--just cut off the top, put it in a pot, kept it watered and in the sun, and voila!  I think she'd enjoy seeing it grow.


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Jamie


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry to hear Collin has picked up some type of bug, not good for him in the slightest. Sending healing thoughts his way and HUGS to you dear.


Add mine to all the others--I do hope he improves soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I will keep the boys and you and your DS and DBL close in my heart for a positive outcome. I'm sure the powers that be realize that the boys will have a wonderful life with your DS and BIL. - luv-AZ


pammie1234 said:


> It has definitely been a good decision. Both boys are doing well. Of course, we still get a little concerned that their mother will try to get them back. However, she hasn't done anything to move towards that and she only has until October. I told my sister that I will help fight it if it should come about. I don't think the social worker wants them to go back to their mother either.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It took over 5 days to get completely better...just a little bit each day...today is much better; still not 100%. Hang in there and just keep up the rest, the tea and staying warm. Hope you're all better soon.


This had been building up more than a week- I just hope the well feeling I have today is not premature! Having some Apple Cinnamon Spice Tea for a change.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So glad you're feeling well enoigh to bake bread. Homemade bread would make anyone feel better!
> Junek


That and some tinned salmon with mayonnaise, made for a scrumptious lunch.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's a little deceptive...since it's looking upriver more than straight across...although it's wider at her house since it's almost to the point where it joins the larger James River.
> junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Hi everybody, I've just started reading and have to continue later on I'm sleepy already! These long days do that but I LOVE them!! I've been digging and getting things ready for some plants and seeds. I have a fairly small garden (my husband has the big one) and I want to do something different this year but I can't decide what. I dug some squares and left some grass so I don't have to step on the soil so I'll plant some carrots I guess. I also will probably put in some beets and something the groundhogs don't like ?!?. Anyway it'll get done one way or another. I'll be back later and read more. Hope everyone has a nice evening. nittergma
> 
> Julie I hope you feel better soon. Maybe if the fever lingers a call into the Doc wouldn't be a bad idea?


Seem to be past the feverish stage!


----------



## NanaCaren

Bulldog said:


> Page 2:
> Caren, I loved the video of Knittems. I presumed you meant Cat nip? I love the picture of "you". I thought I would pee my pants laughing.
> Donnie Kaye, good to see you posting.
> Josephine, I love the Kaffee Facet pictures. I have never seen the yarn, Jeanette. Still excited about going into LYS in Columbus and Starkville in July. Don't know a lot about the better yarns...what am I feeling for?...but saving my money.


Yes I meant cat nip.  My excitement died when I read my list of things I had to do over the next few days. I will not get them done but will at least put a dent in the list. I have help coming tomorrow for the worst for he jobs.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is Luna the dog?


Yes Luna is the dog, she is a little over a year.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Well I made it to the tent sale. Here's my scoop....


Some lovley looking yarn there-and you haven't broken the bank either which is always nice


----------



## darowil

irishrose24 said:


> Sorry for the mulpiple posts- computer screwing up along with the operator! :-( :-(


Made for a lovely quick read of the page!


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Sitting up is fine Julie so long as you stay put and well wrapped up' I invested in a good sleeping bag for times like that
> 
> Was down visiting today,seems he has picked up a vomiting bug ..not good since he is still "nil by mouth"sent him foe x-rays just in case the peg into his stomach was blocked but they seem happy with it, he slept most of visiting time, hopefully he will be better tomorrow


He really isn't doing well at all is he? Do hope they can work out what is going on.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I was homew, alone...sitting in a rocking chair when Chicago had one....many years ago. Very weird! Who rocked my chair????


I've experienced a number in Indonesia (fortunately none caused damage while I was there though they were still recovering from a major one the year before) and the first one I felt I was leaning against a wall and felt ripples running up the wall before I realised what it was.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> We have had REAL rain today! Yaaaay! And it's very cool (chilly, in fact, for me), so I'm going to make some cinnamon rolls. I'd like to make something else, but I used up all my yeast and DD has the car. Ah well.


Yeah for the rain


----------



## jheiens

Alimac said:


> Hi. I'm new to your recipes. They sound great, now all I need is the full time chef.


Hi, Alimac, and welcome. So glad you decided to jump on into the conversations. Hope you'll come often and stay a while. The conversations are gentle and the host is generous and so is his table.

What are you working on currently?

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not sure what I did the but rolly eyes at the bottom she be up where my DIL bought plants instead of taking the ones I grew??
> 
> We get high 20s to mid30s celsius in summer, our summer just doesn't last long enough to suit me. We usually get mid 20s in May but haven't had that this year, yesterday was 30C& I was working on the south side of the house so made it seem even hotter. Just not used to the heat yet. It is 25C today bu with a breeze, I got the rest of my plants out, still have some in the greenhouse but will try to find homes for them. I called a friend this morning & left a message on her machine wishing her happy birthday & offering an all expense paid trip to Bonnies' greenhouse :lol:
> I planted extra tomatoes & peppers(I don't normally grow them as I'm alergic to them) for my DIL, she came to pick up the kids a couple of days ago so I offered them, she said she bought some.
> What are your daughter & SIL studying? :roll: :roll:


So your summers get quite warm then- so you have a big range of tempertaures over the year. We should be high teens by now but still mid 20s. Tomorrow is only meant to be about 17 so more like would expect. 30 is warm in the sun- desn't seem any time since you had snow falling and now heat. Hard to adjust when they are so close together.
If we worked on the south side we would get no sun- ours is the north side.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great idea....I was drinking ginger peach tea nearly every day...put a little honey in it and the warmth felt good.



Lurker 2 said:


> This had been building up more than a week- I just hope the well feeling I have today is not premature! Having some Apple Cinnamon Spice Tea for a change.


----------



## jheiens

Just a note to remind anyone who is intending to contribute squares to the KAP afghan: the deadline for getting them to me is June 1st. That is a week from tomorrow; since that is a Sunday, we'll hold off for Monday, the Second. Please get them to me, TKPers. You don't want to miss out on the sharing.

Please PM me if you have any questions about specs or mailing address. Thanks

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yum....I sent DH with his twin brother to Indy 500 instead of going so I only myself to cook for---maybe a tuna salad sandwich -- DH doesn't like tuna so I usually only eat it when he's away. I'm debating whether to do that or to just do a grilled cheese.



Lurker 2 said:


> That and some tinned salmon with mayonnaise, made for a scrumptious lunch.


----------



## NanaCaren

Alimac said:


> Hi. I'm new to your recipes. They sound great, now all I need is the full time chef.


Welcome to the tea party. The food is always good here with a large selection for everyone to choose from.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I also want to comment on how great her cakes look and we take it on good authority that they taste as good as they look.


OH yes the cake was delicious as every lemon, chocolate. The lemon flavor of the the frosting was better than any I've made. Reminded me of Dave's lemon biscuits.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I was surprised how easily they took--just cut off the top, put it in a pot, kept it watered and in the sun, and voila!  I think she'd enjoy seeing it grow.


I will let her know, we have two pineapples ready to be eaten.


----------



## Bulldog

Up to page 17:
Dawn, I meant to congratulate David earlier. As a former nurse, I am so proud of him. He will always have job security and can work in so many fields. I know it was hard for him, but he accomplished his goal with a family and all the other things he has juggled. Take care of that sore throat.
Caren, wish Jamie a Happy Birthday for me. George is adorable as is Knittums. I just love kittens. Saw my grand furbabies this weekend and cant believe how they have grown. They are so loving two. I have two calicos and they have a totally different personality than any cats I have ever had. Mine will not let you love on them at all unless it is their idea. And I want them to sleep with me and they wont!
Bonnie, do be careful of working in the heat. Heat stroke sneaks up on you before you know it.
Melody, these are not the little all in one (is that what they are called? I havent looked for the pattern yet. Man you are turning these out and they are precious. I am so glad you had your outing with your BFF and were able to purchase such pretty yarn. I cant wait until July!
Easternshogal, welcome to the family.
Southerngal, it is good to see your post. I have missed you. I am right there with you on wallpaper. When I finally got all of mine down, I swore I would never put it up again. It gets dusty just like any wall and is the devil to remove.
IrishRose, Good to hear from you. A good friend of mine was from Montana. Would love to see it but think our traveling really long distances is pretty much over.
Agnes, I am sorry to hear Collin is experiencing more detourants to regaining his health. You are ever in my heart.
Jeanette, thank you so much for the advice. I wrote everything down! LOL! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## pammie1234

sassafras123 said:


> Pammie, I am impressed with your big heart. Hope you can physically keep up with two boys.
> Eastern shore, welcome. I miss the Atlantic especially in the summer. I live in the Mojave desert and we have lots of sand but no water. I love the salty smell of the Atlantic.
> Off to nap. Maya and I had an hour walk and doggie play date. Then watercolor class then two hours on a panel. Time to eat lunch and have a lay down.


I will not be able to stay up late like I do now! I also took a nap today. I'm excited to have them. I kept them for a week at my sister's while they went on a trip. i did fine. It is very tiring!


----------



## pammie1234

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I will keep the boys and you and your DS and DBL close in my heart for a positive outcome. I'm sure the powers that be realize that the boys will have a wonderful life with your DS and BIL. - luv-AZ


Thank you. We do feel like it will be permanent, but you know how easy it is to become fearful and worried.


----------



## iamsam

add tuna to your grilled cheese. ---sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Yum....I sent DH with his twin brother to Indy 500 instead of going so I only myself to cook for---maybe a tuna salad sandwich -- DH doesn't like tuna so I usually only eat it when he's away. I'm debating whether to do that or to just do a grilled cheese.


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> Am only up to pg 42 of last week doubt I will get it all read. Pinning ceremony went wonderful. DH has a job already, first app he put in. Its at a local nursing home so no driving just has to take his boards. Hes hoping to hear about them in a week or so. I have been sick since Wednesday, sore throat sneezing body aches etc. Havent had such a sore throat since I dont remember. Went to Dr. And had a strep test done negative so no antibiotics. Hope everyone is doing well. Will try to keep up.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


So glad that DH has a job already. Hopefully you will feel better soon. Glad it is not strep throat.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Great idea....I was drinking ginger peach tea nearly every day...put a little honey in it and the warmth felt good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Wishing Jamie a Happy Birthday. I hope it has been filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Yum....I sent DH with his twin brother to Indy 500 instead of going so I only myself to cook for---maybe a tuna salad sandwich -- DH doesn't like tuna so I usually only eat it when he's away. I'm debating whether to do that or to just do a grilled cheese.


Have not had grilled cheese for a long time- not sure why, am very partial to Welsh Rarebit- but you do need a good sharp cheese- and ours are mostly fairly bland.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Great idea....I was drinking ginger peach tea nearly every day...put a little honey in it and the warmth felt good.


Oh, woman, I love ginger peach tea!! I also eat Kind nut bars and recently found a "Cashew & Ginger Spice" Kind bar-- very good.


----------



## iamsam

I got this from a friend the other day - thought it was pretty funny - I tried to straighten it out but it won't budge - hope you can follow it. --- sam

Yes, it's that magical time of year again when the Darwin Awards are bestowed, honoring the least evolved among us.

Here is the glorious winner

1. When his .38 caliber revolver failed to fire at his intended victim

during a hold-up in Long Beach, California, would-be robber James Elliot

did something that can only inspire wonder. He peered down the barrel and

tried the trigger again. This time it worked.

-----------

And now, the honorable mentions:

2. The chef at a hotel in Switzerland lost a finger in a meat cutting

machine and submitted a claim to his insurance company. The company,

expecting negligence, sent out one of its men to have a look for himself.

He tried the machine and he also lost a finger. The chef's claim was

approved.

3. A man who shoveled snow for an hour to clear a space for his car during

a blizzard in Chicago returned with his vehicle to find a woman had taken

the space. Understandably, he shot her.

4. After stopping for drinks at an illegal bar, a Zimbabwean bus driver

found that the 20 mental patients he was supposed to be transporting from

Harare to Bulawayo had escaped. Not wanting to admit his incompetence, the driver went to a nearby bus stop and offered everyone waiting there a free

ride. He then delivered the passengers to the mental hospital, telling the

staff that the patients were very excitable and prone to bizarre

fantasies. The deception wasn't discovered for 3 days.

5. An American teenager was in the hospital recovering from serious head

wounds received from an oncoming train. When asked how he received the

injuries, the lad told police that he was simply trying to see how close

he could get his head to a moving train before he was hit.

6. A man walked into a Louisiana Circle-K, put a $20 bill on the counter,

and asked for change. When the clerk opened the cash drawer, the man

pulled a gun and asked for all the cash in the register, which the clerk

promptly provided. The man took the cash from the clerk and fled, leaving

the $20 bill on the counter. The total amount of cash he got from the

drawer... $15. [If someone points a gun at you and gives you money, is a

crime committed?]

7. Seems an Arkansas guy wanted some booze pretty badly. He decided that

he'd just throw a cinder block through a liquor store window, grab some

booze, and run. So he lifted the cinder block and heaved it over his head

at the window. The cinder block bounced back and hit the would-be thief on

the head, knocking him unconscious. The liquor store window was made of

Plexiglas. The whole event was caught on videotape.

8. As a female shopper exited a New York convenience store, a man grabbed

her purse and ran. The clerk called 911 immediately, and the woman was

able to give them a detailed description of the snatcher. Within minutes, the police apprehended the snatcher. They put him in the car and drove back to the store. The thief was then taken out of the car and told to stand there for a positive ID. To which he replied, "Yes, officer, that's her. That's the lady I stole the purse from."

9. The Ann Arbor News crime column reported that a man walked into a Burger King in Ypsilanti , Michigan at 5 A.M., flashed a gun, and demanded cash. The clerk turned him down because he said he couldn't open the cash register without a food order. When the man ordered onion rings, the clerk said they weren't available for breakfast. The man, frustrated, walked

away.

10. When a man attempted to siphon gasoline from a motor home parked on a Seattle street by sucking on a hose, he got much more than he bargained for. Police arrived at the scene to find a very sick man curled up next to a motor home near spilled sewage. A police spokesman said that the man admitted to trying to steal gasoline, but he plugged his siphon hose into the motor home's sewage tank by mistake. The owner of the vehicle declined to press charges saying that it was the best laugh he'd ever had.

In the interest of bettering mankind, please share these with friends and

family....unless of course one of these individuals by chance is a distant

relative or long lost friend. In that case, be glad they are distant and

hope they remain so.

*** Remember.... They walk among us, they can reproduce, and they vote.


----------



## Bulldog

Up to page 23:
Will try again to post. My computer is eating them even with copy and pasting.
I am such a ninny. I forgot to mention a few things.
Caren, your daughter's cakes are not only beautiful but scrumptious looking. She is so very talented.
June, I forgot to tell you how beautiful the picture of the sunset was. As one Southerner to another, I am burning up. Since we lost our trees it is HOT here. Jim just will not put the AC low enough. I have already told him I will regulate it when cooking or cleaning or there won't be any.
Alima, welcome to the family!
Julie, so glad to hear the feverish stage has passed. Will keep you in my prayers for complete healing.


----------



## Bulldog

Up to page 23:
Will try again to post. My computer is eating them even with copy and pasting.
I am such a ninny. I forgot to mention a few things.
Caren, your daughter's cakes are not only beautiful but scrumptious looking. She is so very talented.
June, I forgot to tell you how beautiful the picture of the sunset was. As one Southerner to another, I am burning up. Since we lost our trees it is HOT here. Jim just will not put the AC low enough. I have already told him I will regulate it when cooking or cleaning or there won't be any.
Alima, welcome to the family!
Julie, so glad to hear the feverish stage has passed. Will keep you in my prayers for complete healing.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I got this from a friend the other day - thought it was pretty funny - I tried to straighten it out but it won't budge - hope you can follow it. --- sam
> 
> Yes, it's that magical time of year again when the Darwin Awards are bestowed, honoring the least evolved among us.
> 
> Some of those are brilliant indeed Sam- especially the winner.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bulldog said:


> As one Southerner to another, I am burning up. Since we lost our trees it is HOT here. Jim just will not put the AC low enough. I have already told him I will regulate it when cooking or cleaning or there won't be any.


Oh, la! Love it-- you have such spice!


----------



## Bulldog

Going to try this one more time. 
I spent Friday night with Angie and stayed the day Saturday. The family went to the lakehouse and were coming back tonight. David did not seem to think it was a good idea for her to go. I, personally, think it would have. She is wearing a bone growth stimulator on her foot and the "foot specialist" thinks it is not working and is talking about operating on it again. I have had five surgeries on my feet and four on my back all because the first foot surgery was screwed up by the Orthopedist (proved to me by the new Orthopedist at the time and told by him I had a lawsuit.) I am afraid of this happening to Angie.
When your gait is off from abnormal walking (resulting from abnormal feet) it effects your whole spine. I have talked with her but she likes this doctor and by best friend had a bad experience with her. Please continue to remember her. She has been in strenuous PT trying her best to get back to a normal life. She hates having to depend on rides to Dr.
She won't let Daddy take her anymore with these spells he is having as she witnessed it the last trip and it frightened her.
I have been knitting different versions of the Grandmother's favoourite dishcloth as I need them and have tons of the cotton yarn. AmyKnits makes hers with Louet Linen but I just can't see paying that much money for a dishrag.
Busy week ahead next week. Gotta clean house but plan to spend memorial day enjoying the holiday and knitting.
I love you all to the moon and back...Betty


----------



## darowil

Well I think I might have caught Julies cold- do you think they can be passed over the net?
Feeling tired and lethargic, dry throat having drunk plenty. Didn't make it to church becuase it was too much like hard work, was thinking I was being slack and lazy and thought Imight go to an evening service instead. But now I realise that I wasn't- it was the first sign of the cold. So a good excuse to stay home and knit and read for the rest of the day (and I do as so uoften have knitting with deadlines!
So of to knit and read after getting another drink.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bulldog said:


> Going to try this one more time.
> I spent Friday night with Angie and stayed the day Saturday. The family went to the lakehouse and were coming back tonight. David did not seem to think it was a good idea for her to go. I, personally, think it would have. She is wearing a bone growth stimulator on her foot and the "foot specialist" thinks it is not working and is talking about operating on it again. I have had five surgeries on my feet and four on my back all because the first foot surgery was screwed up by the Orthopedist (proved to me by the new Orthopedist at the time and told by him I had a lawsuit.) I am afraid of this happening to Angie.
> When your gait is off from abnormal walking (resulting from abnormal feet) it effects your whole spine. I have talked with her but she likes this doctor and by best friend had a bad experience with her. Please continue to remember her. She has been in strenuous PT trying her best to get back to a normal life. She hates having to depend on rides to Dr.
> She won't let Daddy take her anymore with these spells he is having as she witnessed it the last trip and it frightened her.
> I have been knitting different versions of the Grandmother's favoourite dishcloth as I need them and have tons of the cotton yarn. AmyKnits makes hers with Louet Linen but I just can't see paying that much money for a dishrag.
> Busy week ahead next week. Gotta clean house but plan to spend memorial day enjoying the holiday and knitting.
> I love you all to the moon and back...Betty


It is so hard to keep still when someone just won't look at a doctor with reality eyes-- they like the Dr so they won't even get a second opinion. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> They are really coming into bad weather! How many days will they be over here?
> Do you have a food dispenser for the rabbit?


Water dispenser but not food. But she only needs food once a day.
They get back tomorrow week so about ten days. If the weathers bad it might make studying easier!


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> *Pacer* C is not giving Marianne the "boot" as in kicking her out.......Oh NO,...she was GETTING her her boot that was in storage building that Marianne had stored there from a previous injury. Oh my goodness.....they ware "sister of the heart" for sure and NEVER would they give each other the boot. Just wanted to make sure you understood correctly......LOL


I did understand. Just thought it was funny that C was giving Marianne the boot. I know that they really care about each other which is so awesome in this time of their lives. So glad that C is wonderful with helping Marianne's mom as well. I know that Tuesday won't come quick enough for Marianne to see the doctor. She certainly needs to have some wonderful things happen to her this year as she has had enough of the other. Are you working on anything special as of late?


----------



## Gweniepooh

NICE score Mellie!



gagesmom said:


> Well I made it to the tent sale. Here's my scoop....


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Going to try this one more time.
> I spent Friday night with Angie and stayed the day Saturday. The family went to the lakehouse and were coming back tonight. David did not seem to think it was a good idea for her to go. I, personally, think it would have. She is wearing a bone growth stimulator on her foot and the "foot specialist" thinks it is not working and is talking about operating on it again. I have had five surgeries on my feet and four on my back all because the first foot surgery was screwed up by the Orthopedist (proved to me by the new Orthopedist at the time and told by him I had a lawsuit.) I am afraid of this happening to Angie.
> When your gait is off from abnormal walking (resulting from abnormal feet) it effects your whole spine. I have talked with her but she likes this doctor and by best friend had a bad experience with her. Please continue to remember her. She has been in strenuous PT trying her best to get back to a normal life. She hates having to depend on rides to Dr.
> She won't let Daddy take her anymore with these spells he is having as she witnessed it the last trip and it frightened her.
> I have been knitting different versions of the Grandmother's favoourite dishcloth as I need them and have tons of the cotton yarn. AmyKnits makes hers with Louet Linen but I just can't see paying that much money for a dishrag.
> Busy week ahead next week. Gotta clean house but plan to spend memorial day enjoying the holiday and knitting.
> I love you all to the moon and back...Betty


Second opinions never go astray for a complicated situation, but remember that you are looking at things from a negative experience and most times they don't mess things up. And it is up to her to make decisions about her own health hazard as it is to sit back and maybe make a wrong choice. Especially when wrong could have a big impact on her life. But as I started with a second opinion in tough cases is worth it.
Daddy shouldn't be driving until the dizzy spells are sorted out (what if has one behind the wheel). So that is a wise decision. Or is that just going with her, not driving?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not a problem Irishrose.....the multiple pots are called "Gwenies" here on the KTP because I was forever doing it until I finally got a new computer.....LOL.,..I think your computer just beat my record of repeats though....LOL


irishrose24 said:


> Sorry for the mulpiple posts- computer screwing up along with the operator! :-( :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love, love love the hats! Now I'm not smart enough to tell but are those crocheted or knit? Do you know where the patterns are from? I'm thinking ahead for Christmas ya know!



gagesmom said:


> We go once a year. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> They had Mikey there from the crochet crowd, no pic of him tho
> 
> Some pics from the sale, all the hats on the table were Alice in Wonderland themed. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Up to page 23:
> Will try again to post. My computer is eating them even with copy and pasting.
> I am such a ninny. I forgot to mention a few things.
> Caren, your daughter's cakes are not only beautiful but scrumptious looking. She is so very talented.
> June, I forgot to tell you how beautiful the picture of the sunset was. As one Southerner to another, I am burning up. Since we lost our trees it is HOT here. Jim just will not put the AC low enough. I have already told him I will regulate it when cooking or cleaning or there won't be any.
> Alima, welcome to the family!
> Julie, so glad to hear the feverish stage has passed. Will keep you in my prayers for complete healing.


Thanks Betty! I am well on the way there!


----------



## Gweniepooh

such a cutie he his


agnescr said:


> 11 pm Friday night...Quinn has decided on a late night at DD house


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Water dispenser but not food. But she only needs food once a day.
> They get back tomorrow week so about ten days. If the weathers bad it might make studying easier!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congrats on the upcoming grandchild. Do you know if it is a boy or girl? Gagesmom has been knitting some adorable infant dresses that she says are quick and easy if it is a girl and she could point you toward the pattern if interested.


irishrose24 said:


> hi- I'm working on a couple of things- a butterfly dishcloth, some bootees for an upcoming grandchild (got several projects in mind there - good thing due date is Christmas time -lol!), and some socks for DH.


----------



## Spider

Another 80 degree day!!! I spent all day inside unpacking and cleaning the kitchen, great feeling.
Loved the cakes and Happy Birthday Jamie!!!!!
Glad you are feeling better Julie,and lucky Mel with all that great yarn. Will not take you long to use it up.
Watching war movies today while cleaning and working. Makes me think of my father. He was a vet and I so appreciate all of those that have fought for us. 
Grilled hamburgers this evening and they were so good. Tomorrow more work and hope to get out alittle. Keep well my friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh

gagesmom said:


> off I go to fondle- oops I mean put away my yarn.
> 
> Be back later on.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, wow you lucked up. Good on you.
Julie, glad you are starting to feel better.
I had planned to go to a local band concert tonight. But did too much today and by the time I'd made Reuben sammies for dinner to tired. But had more energy today than earlier this week.


----------



## Spider

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, wow you lucked up. Good on you.
> Julie, glad you are starting to feel better.
> I had planned to go to a local band concert tonight. But did too much today and by the time I'd made Reuben sammies for dinner to tired. But had more energy today than earlier this week.


Hi, everyone must be sleeping or out and about tonight. Kinda quiet for this bunch. Will have to go to sleep soon I think.


----------



## Pup lover

Julie hope your feeling better, my throat is not as sore still sneezing and I think I'm single handidly keeping kleenex in business but still no fever. Just from the first 3 pages of this week looks like I've missed a bit!! C is making Marianne and her mom move?? Gwen DD was in accident? Hope that she is ok. Prayers that Marianne can find a place for her and her mom.

DH finally got the garden in, we got flowers done too and he cooked on the grill for supper. Am tired fresh air does that I guess. Cook out at moms tomorrow, yard work to finish and of course the ever present housework.

Thank you all for the well wishes for DH. I'm going to have to step up my job hunting as the insurance thru his new job is not something we can afford for me. Its $250 a month for just him, can't imagine what they charge to add someone else. Did just a little research on the Obama care, cheapest I found was $267 a month, no dr visits, no prescriptions until you reach deductible, which is $6,000.00 a year. Will have to start digging into it more when I'm not fuzzy headed and see whats what. 

Hope everyone is doing well, will try to get back in a day or two.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Pup lover

Julie hope your feeling better, my throat is not as sore still sneezing and I think I'm single handidly keeping kleenex in business but still no fever. Just from the first 3 pages of this week looks like I've missed a bit!! C is making Marianne and her mom move?? Gwen DD was in accident? Hope that she is ok. Prayers that Marianne can find a place for her and her mom.

DH finally got the garden in, we got flowers done too and he cooked on the grill for supper. Am tired fresh air does that I guess. Cook out at moms tomorrow, yard work to finish and of course the ever present housework.

Thank you all for the well wishes for DH. I'm going to have to step up my job hunting as the insurance thru his new job is not something we can afford for me. Its $250 a month for just him, can't imagine what they charge to add someone else. Did just a little research on the Obama care, cheapest I found was $267 a month, no dr visits, no prescriptions until you reach deductible, which is $6,000.00 a year. Will have to start digging into it more when I'm not fuzzy headed and see whats what. 

Hope everyone is doing well, will try to get back in a day or two.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne got a good laugh when I told her. Was so good to hear her laugh since lately she has felt so much pain. The boot ended up hurting which I was afraid it would so she took it off. You ar so right that Tuesday can not come soon enough for her.

I'm still working on my slip stitch afghan. I'm on block 4 out of 6. Then will have to join and put the border on it. I have 2 more afghans to make but will probably work on a summer top I have a pattern & yarn sitting and waiting. What about you? Are you working on anything?


pacer said:


> I did understand. Just thought it was funny that C was giving Marianne the boot. I know that they really care about each other which is so awesome in this time of their lives. So glad that C is wonderful with helping Marianne's mom as well. I know that Tuesday won't come quick enough for Marianne to see the doctor. She certainly needs to have some wonderful things happen to her this year as she has had enough of the other. Are you working on anything special as of late?


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, wow you lucked up. Good on you.
> Julie, glad you are starting to feel better.
> I had planned to go to a local band concert tonight. But did too much today and by the time I'd made Reuben sammies for dinner to tired. But had more energy today than earlier this week.


I am glad you are getting your energy back! I have had a very lazy day.


----------



## pammie1234

I love the "They walk among us!" My radio station does this daily, but since I'm not working, I don't get to hear it. People can be so stupid!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Julie hope your feeling better, my throat is not as sore still sneezing and I think I'm single handidly keeping kleenex in business but still no fever. Just from the first 3 pages of this week looks like I've missed a bit!! C is making Marianne and her mom move?? Gwen DD was in accident? Hope that she is ok. Prayers that Marianne can find a place for her and her mom.
> 
> DH finally got the garden in, we got flowers done too and he cooked on the grill for supper. Am tired fresh air does that I guess. Cook out at moms tomorrow, yard work to finish and of course the ever present housework.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes for DH. I'm going to have to step up my job hunting as the insurance thru his new job is not something we can afford for me. Its $250 a month for just him, can't imagine what they charge to add someone else. Did just a little research on the Obama care, cheapest I found was $267 a month, no dr visits, no prescriptions until you reach deductible, which is $6,000.00 a year. Will have to start digging into it more when I'm not fuzzy headed and see whats what.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, will try to get back in a day or two.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


That is good your sore throat part is better- I am just making some more of my brew to see me through the night- 5 p.m., here- glad I stayed home. That sounds an awfully high charge for your insurance.


----------



## Bulldog

I'm still working on my slip stitch afghan. I'm on block 4 out of 6. Then will have to join and put the border on it. I have 2 more afghans to make but will probably work on a summer top I have a pattern & yarn sitting and waiting. What about you? Are you working on anything?

GWEN, direct me to a picture of the slip stitch afghan. I am intrigued.
Margaret, I hear what you are saying but I do not base my fears on my experience. I just want the best outcome for my Angie. Her Dad was doing the driving and it is not safe with him having these spells, even though they are only experienced while standing. She said once he sounded confused and I immediately thought of TIAs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very funny, Sam.



thewren said:


> I got this from a friend the other day - thought it was pretty funny - I tried to straighten it out but it won't budge - hope you can follow it. --- sam
> 
> Yes, it's that magical time of year again when the Darwin Awards are bestowed, honoring the least evolved among us.
> 
> *** Remember.... They walk among us, they can reproduce, and they vote.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It was such a nice night that I opened up the house and sleeping away peacefully until the awful smell of skunk wafted through the windows---the whole house is a stink pot. It's not quite as bad downstairs, so will close up the house and sleep on the couch...and here I thought I might get a full night's sleep for change?!! Always something!

I've been watching the war movies also and think about how war has changed over time--when switching channels, I went right from a clip about the wars to a report on the Veterans Administration wait time mess. We absolutely need to do a better job of caring for our veteran.


----------



## HandyFamily

RookieRetiree said:


> Hopefully, there isn't a lot of damage....I experienced the affects of an earthquake when we were in Mexico many years ago....very scary experience.


Oh, it was at quite a big distance... It was ok - funny enough, only the boys - the big boys, that is - felt it... My husband and brother, and my dad called a bit later - and neither me or David or my SIL and the kids even felt it - and I don't think my mom did either...


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you often get earthquakes, Kati? 6.5 sounds quite bad.


No, not often - and it wasn't really close, the epicentre that is, but thank you for being concern - *hugs*


----------



## HandyFamily

NanaCaren said:


> I have a photo but I think there are flowers still to put in it. There is also one for her niece.


Oooooooooo

I'm so very impressed!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks are staying for a few days. We are off for a walk.
healing vibes and hugs to all.
Sunday photo...


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> No, not often - and it wasn't really close, the epicentre that is, but thank you for being concern - *hugs*


After the damage done in the South Island, with quakes of that magnitude, one is a little wary, when one hears 6 or higher on the Richter Scale. Hugs to you too, dear Kati! Do you still have your hedgehog?


----------



## sugarsugar

I really would like to ask the prayer warriers for your prayers for a baby. My DD's friends baby who was born nine months ago at only 22 weeks into the pregnancy. She made it and has been home only about 8 weeks and has been thriving and doing so so well (she still has lung issues and is on oxygen for a few more months. Today she was taken to hospital and has very bad bronchitis and is in Intensive Care. The mum is only 19 and on her own and has been doing an amazing job with her. I am really frightened for this baby who has come so far.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I really would like to ask the prayer warriers for your prayers for a baby. My DD's friends baby who was born nine months ago at only 22 weeks into the pregnancy. She made it and has been home only about 8 weeks and has been thriving and doing so so well (she still has lung issues and is on oxygen for a few more months. Today she was taken to hospital and has very bad bronchitis and is in Intensive Care. The mum is only 19 and on her own and has been doing an amazing job with her. I am really frightened for this baby who has come so far.


We will of course pray for her- and for her Mum!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I really would like to ask the prayer warriers for your prayers for a baby. My DD's friends baby who was born nine months ago at only 22 weeks into the pregnancy. She made it and has been home only about 8 weeks and has been thriving and doing so so well (she still has lung issues and is on oxygen for a few more months. Today she was taken to hospital and has very bad bronchitis and is in Intensive Care. The mum is only 19 and on her own and has been doing an amazing job with her. I am really frightened for this baby who has come so far.


Of course I can pray for the poor little girl -and Mum who is not more than a child either- so hard to deal with with support let alone alone. The only positive thing about being alone to deal with it is she doesn't have to worry about giving time to a partner and/or other kids.


----------



## KateB

Hi, I'm home, and although I didn't manage to sleep on the plane I did manage to keep quiet! Going out for lunch with a friend (I know, it's a hard life I live :roll: :lol: ) so I'll catch up when I get back.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> My 8 months old great-great nephew started crawling last week...well, he'll be 8 months old tomorrow.
> He and his parents are flying from Washington State to Virginia all the way across the U.S., for those who aren't familiar with our geography. They should be arriving 11 pm. tonight. First flight and, boy, is his mom (who is a first time mother) worried about him having diarrhea on the plane. She should be more worried about him screaming after the first few minutes because he has to stay on her lap!!
> LOL!!
> Junek


It's no fun doing a long flight with a little one. Good luck to mom!!


----------



## angelam

Alimac said:


> Hi. I'm new to your recipes. They sound great, now all I need is the full time chef.


Hi Alimac and welcome. It's always good to see another name from this side of the pond! I hope you'll drop in for a cuppa as often as you can.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Have not had grilled cheese for a long time- not sure why, am very partial to Welsh Rarebit- but you do need a good sharp cheese- and ours are mostly fairly bland.


Try sliced tomato on the bread before you top with grated cheese and grill. A friend gave me that one many years ago and it has been a favourite ever since. As you say, you do need a good tasty cheese. I always have to have coleslaw with it as well.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm home, and although I didn't manage to sleep on the plane I did manage to keep quiet! Going out for lunch with a friend (I know, it's a hard life I live :roll: :lol: ) so I'll catch up when I get back.


Going out for lunch will help keep you awake. Good tohave you back. You see one little boy later as well don't you?


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> I really would like to ask the prayer warriers for your prayers for a baby. My DD's friends baby who was born nine months ago at only 22 weeks into the pregnancy. She made it and has been home only about 8 weeks and has been thriving and doing so so well (she still has lung issues and is on oxygen for a few more months. Today she was taken to hospital and has very bad bronchitis and is in Intensive Care. The mum is only 19 and on her own and has been doing an amazing job with her. I am really frightened for this baby who has come so far.


Oh Sugar, what a worry for this young mum. I think I remember you writing about this baby before. Of course I'm sending lots of healing thoughts and hugs for both Mum and baby. Keep us posted.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm home, and although I didn't manage to sleep on the plane I did manage to keep quiet! Going out for lunch with a friend (I know, it's a hard life I live :roll: :lol: ) so I'll catch up when I get back.


Welcome back Kate. Glad you had a good holiday, but it's always good to get home to your own bed!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks are staying for a few days. We are off for a walk.
> healing vibes and hugs to all.
> Sunday photo...


Good morning Purpel. Lovely morning......so far!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Have not had grilled cheese for a long time- not sure why, am very partial to Welsh Rarebit- but you do need a good sharp cheese- and ours are mostly fairly bland.


Love Welsh Rarebit mmmmmmm Mum used to make it all the time. I made it for my bunch and the grandchildren at times.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is a lovely 8.8c/48f at 07:17. I am expecting a houseful today, the pool should get lots of use. 

Today's coffee. 

HUGS to all and healing thoughts for those in need of it. 
Have wonderful day!!


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Been there with both situations...I think I handled the crying better than the diarrhea.


Neither of them is great for travelling. I know it was a relief when they got off the plane last night. She'd posted yesterday morning before the flight that the TSA staff at the airport were super nice. Hope the plane staff were good to them!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> This had been building up more than a week- I just hope the well feeling I have today is not premature! Having some Apple Cinnamon Spice Tea for a change.


That Apple Cinnamon Spice Tea will make you feel better even if it doesn't help the cold. It's the only tea I like except for Blueberry!
junek


----------



## gagesmom

7:45am and I am awake early. Gage woke up yesterday and was feverish with a sore throat. Well this morning it is more of the same but he is crying because of the sore throat. I gave him some medicine and sent him back to bed. Poor kid, I will be calling the doctor tomorrow.

Going back for a quick catch up before I have to get ready for work.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I got this from a friend the other day - thought it was pretty funny - I tried to straighten it out but it won't budge - hope you can follow it. --- sam
> 
> Yes, it's that magical time of year again when the Darwin Awards are bestowed, honoring the least evolved among us.
> 
> Thanks, Sam, for my morning laugh!!! They're great. And the fact that they reproduce and can vote is scary. Sometimes I think they're the only ones reproducing and voting!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

OOPSIE!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Try sliced tomato on the bread before you top with grated cheese and grill. A friend gave me that one many years ago and it has been a favourite ever since. As you say, you do need a good tasty cheese. I always have to have coleslaw with it as well.


Coleslaw would have to be my favourite salad- have not had grilled tomato with the cheese- although I have sliced onion and grilled that too. We are at that point of the year where it is only hothouse tomatoes- not quite the flavour of the homegrown! I might just indulge in a single tomato when I spend the last of my housekeeping money.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Up to page 23:
> Will try again to post. My computer is eating them even with copy and pasting.
> I am such a ninny. I forgot to mention a few things.
> Caren, your daughter's cakes are not only beautiful but scrumptious looking. She is so very talented.
> June, I forgot to tell you how beautiful the picture of the sunset was. As one Southerner to another, I am burning up. Since we lost our trees it is HOT here. Jim just will not put the AC low enough. I have already told him I will regulate it when cooking or cleaning or there won't be any.
> Alima, welcome to the family!
> 
> Julie, so glad to hear the feverish stage has passed. Will keep you in my prayers for complete healing.[/quote
> 
> My daughter and I share our home. And agree that we'd skimp on meals to be comfortable. Sometimes I think I'll have to take out a loan to pay the electric bill. I'm joking because we usually have no problem!!
> But I don't like to be hot and sweaty!
> Junek]


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Love Welsh Rarebit mmmmmmm Mum used to make it all the time. I made it for my bunch and the grandchildren at times.


It is an excellent way of s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g the cheese! Used to have it for supper on Sunday nights, I remember my dad making it.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That Apple Cinnamon Spice Tea will make you feel better even if it doesn't help the cold. It's the only tea I like except for Blueberry!
> junek


 :thumbup: I don't think I have had Blueberry!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 7:45am and I am awake early. Gage woke up yesterday and was feverish with a sore throat. Well this morning it is more of the same but he is crying because of the sore throat. I gave him some medicine and sent him back to bed. Poor kid, I will be calling the doctor tomorrow.
> 
> Going back for a quick catch up before I have to get ready for work.


That does sound miserable for the young fellow. Honey and lemon, meantime?


----------



## gagesmom

Good idea. He is in bed already asleep again. 


Lurker 2 said:


> That does sound miserable for the young fellow. Honey and lemon, meantime?


----------



## gagesmom

Sugar prayers for dd's friends little one.


----------



## gagesmom

Off I go to get ready for work, check in later.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> It was such a nice night that I opened up the house and sleeping away peacefully until the awful smell of skunk wafted through the windows---the whole house is a stink pot. It's not quite as bad downstairs, so will close up the house and sleep on the couch...and here I thought I might get a full night's sleep for change?!! Always something!
> 
> I've been watching the war movies also and think about how war has changed over time--when switching channels, I went right from a clip about the wars to a report on the Veterans Administration wait time mess. We absolutely need to do a better job of caring for our veteran.


I know personally that our Vets are not treated as they should be at the VA Hospitals. A friend of mine died 18 months ago and I think if his VA dr. had been more attentive, he wouldn't have passed. He was supposed to see his dr. every month but he'd go 6 months without seeing him because the dr. was out "sick" most of the days he had appointments. They need to have responsible people in charge and hire dr.s that care!!!
It's a disgrace for our country.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Good idea. He is in bed already asleep again.


If his throat is very raw the chilli and ginger I have been using might be a bit much! Hope he has a good long sleep!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks are staying for a few days. We are off for a walk.
> healing vibes and hugs to all.
> Sunday photo...


Looks like a wonderful day for a walk. I'm going out shortly for my [st]roll around the area back by our pond and woods.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> I really would like to ask the prayer warriers for your prayers for a baby. My DD's friends baby who was born nine months ago at only 22 weeks into the pregnancy. She made it and has been home only about 8 weeks and has been thriving and doing so so well (she still has lung issues and is on oxygen for a few more months. Today she was taken to hospital and has very bad bronchitis and is in Intensive Care. The mum is only 19 and on her own and has been doing an amazing job with her. I am really frightened for this baby who has come so far.


So sorry to hear this. May God bless this baby and her mom!
Junek


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> After the damage done in the South Island, with quakes of that magnitude, one is a little wary, when one hears 6 or higher on the Richter Scale. Hugs to you too, dear Kati! Do you still have your hedgehog?


Oh, you are absolutely right, it's not something to laugh about, but luckily, this one was in the sea, some 300 - 400 km or more away from me, and... well, in the sea. It was closer to Greece, I think - and I don't think there were damages, or I haven't heard of them anyway... *thinking*
Oh, and there can't be big tsunamis in the sea, it's not deep enough - so... guess we had luck.

Ha!
I take that back - turns out... there were tsunamis in the sea - and I thought it was like triggering tsunamis in a basin! Well, guess it's never too late to learn something...


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm home, and although I didn't manage to sleep on the plane I did manage to keep quiet! Going out for lunch with a friend (I know, it's a hard life I live :roll: :lol: ) so I'll catch up when I get back.


I know you're glad to be home. I'm always tired after a holiday and need a few days to recover. Having fun is hard work!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers being said.....I'm glad that young Mom has you and your DD in her corner.



sugarsugar said:


> I really would like to ask the prayer warriers for your prayers for a baby. My DD's friends baby who was born nine months ago at only 22 weeks into the pregnancy. She made it and has been home only about 8 weeks and has been thriving and doing so so well (she still has lung issues and is on oxygen for a few more months. Today she was taken to hospital and has very bad bronchitis and is in Intensive Care. The mum is only 19 and on her own and has been doing an amazing job with her. I am really frightened for this baby who has come so far.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 13. And still a bit behind on last week. I need to go to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, you are absolutely right, it's not something to laugh about, but luckily, this one was in the sea, some 300 - 400 km or more away from me, and... well, in the sea. It was closer to Greece, I think - and I don't think there were damages, or I haven't heard of them anyway... *thinking*
> Oh, and there can't be big tsunamis in the sea, it's not deep enough - so... guess we had luck.


We are often on Tsunami alert but recently they have been only minor surges. Tectonics is fascinating, till you get caught in it! Then it can be plain scary! I was quite struck by the noise of the quakes I experienced in Christchurch.- nothing more than about 4.5 on the Richter Scale though.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Page 13. And still a bit behind on last week. I need to go to bed.


Sleep well- will remember the little one and her Mum!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is a lovely 8.8c/48f at 07:17. I am expecting a houseful today, the pool should get lots of use.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS to all and healing thoughts for those in need of it.
> Have wonderful day!!


Good morning, Caren. Your coffee maker is something. Looks like it came from one of Dr. Who's worlds or from his Tardis!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Of course I can pray for the poor little girl -and Mum who is not more than a child either- so hard to deal with with support let alone alone. The only positive thing about being alone to deal with it is she doesn't have to worry about giving time to a partner and/or other kids.


Thanks everyone, every little bit helps. Havent heard any more yet. At least they havent transferred her to Melbourne so maybe thats a good thing.


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> We are often on Tsunami alert but recently they have been only minor surges. Tectonics is fascinating, till you get caught in it! Then it can be plain scary! I was quite struck by the noise of the quakes I experienced in Christchurch.- nothing more than about 4.5 on the Richter Scale though.


I just realized I was simply ignorant - there were tsunamis in the sea... Pretty bad too - I just didn't realize it was possible!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 7:45am and I am awake early. Gage woke up yesterday and was feverish with a sore throat. Well this morning it is more of the same but he is crying because of the sore throat. I gave him some medicine and sent him back to bed. Poor kid, I will be calling the doctor tomorrow.
> 
> Going back for a quick catch up before I have to get ready for work.


Sorry to hear Gage is sick. A sore throat that bad is scary. Hope his is as short lived as yours!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It is an excellent way of s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g the cheese! Used to have it for supper on Sunday nights, I remember my dad making it.


Yes it sure does stretch cheese. mUm was the queen of making things go a very long way. Often we'd have company stop in right before meal time. Mum would whip up extra, in no time everyone would be full. She could even do that with desserts.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I don't think I have had Blueberry!


I love blue berries!! In any shape or form. Many years ago, when I was on vacation in New England, I had blueberry pancakes at a little roadside diner in Maine. I've never had any since that they were that good. Or perhaps it's because it was o'dark thirty a.m.and I had 30 miles to drive to catch my plane!! And found out when I got to the airport that the flight was delayed because of bad weather at the airport it was coming from!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sad to hear about your friend -- I'm afraid there are quite a few others who have not gotten the proper care. My only experience is second hand from relatives who used the VA for Rx only and Medicare for all the rest of their healthcare and from my brother who is retired and his family gets healthcare at the base where he was the NCO commander for many years. He raves about the care they get, but then he has/had enough rank/clout to make sure they did. I don't believe all veterans have equal access and many don't put themselves first and demand their rights (they shouldn't have to). I sure hope they get to the bottom of the mess and that many people are held accountable and that things are changed for all the men and women who have served our country.



jknappva said:


> I know personally that our Vets are not treated as they should be at the VA Hospitals. A friend of mine died 18 months ago and I think if his VA dr. had been more attentive, he wouldn't have passed. He was supposed to see his dr. every month but he'd go 6 months without seeing him because the dr. was out "sick" most of the days he had appointments. They need to have responsible people in charge and hire dr.s that care!!!
> It's a disgrace for our country.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I realize it's tough to get a kid to gargle, but I swear by using a salt water gargle for a sore throat. It sure helps me even though I sometimes gag on it also.



Lurker 2 said:


> If his throat is very raw the chilli and ginger I have been using might be a bit much! Hope he has a good long sleep!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Your coffee maker is something. Looks like it came from one of Dr. Who's worlds or from his Tardis!! LOL!
> Junek


Good morning June. It is a motor for all the petrol heads  It would look rather neat on my countertop if there was enough room that is. Although it would be perfect in the Tardis too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sam, forgot to say THANKS for the Darwin award bit-- I used to get the list each year from a friend who somehow always got it and it was just such a laugh. Also haven't told you thanks for the recipes this week. I esp liked the skin care stuff.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

angelam said:


> Try sliced tomato on the bread before you top with grated cheese and grill. A friend gave me that one many years ago and it has been a favourite ever since. As you say, you do need a good tasty cheese. I always have to have coleslaw with it as well.


OOOOh, that one sounds good! Can't wait until I have tomatoes from garden to try it!

My step-mom introduced me to her version of grilled cheese sandwiches using the "cheese salad" they sell in their meat dept. Like Lurker, I really like a sharper cheese so I started making my own-- grated cheese plus some pimiento pieces, maybe a bit of pickle relish, plus just enough mayonnaise to almost hold it together but NOT as moist as "salad". This makes a really superior grilled cheese sandwich. Oh, if you like horseradish mustard, add a small dollop of that. Might have to make some today!


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks all for the gargle tips. Will get Greg to get him gargling when he wakes up. I am "really" going to go now. lol.


----------



## pammie1234

Sugar, what a heavy burden for such a young mom. My heart goes out to her. I hope she has some other family to lean on and comfort her as she deals with her sick child. Prayers sent to the family. Please keep us informed.


----------



## pammie1234

June, I'm with you on the hot and sweaty business. I usually have a fan going on me at all times.

I hope that Gage feels better soon. I'm glad that he is getting some rest.


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome home, Kate. Now to rest from your trip!
Josephine, lovely serene picture. Great place to walk with grandkids.
Cathy, I certainly will be lifting this little angel up in prayer as well as her Mom.


----------



## Bulldog

Melody, sending up prayers for you little man to feel better.
I too am in agreement that our veterans are not treated fairly. I have had friends suffering from the after effects of agent orange and he gets not help from the VA. His feet just kill him. We are a sorry nation not to take care of the men and women who put their lives on the line for us.


----------



## tami_ohio

Good Sunday morning everyone! It's a beautiful day in north central Ohio. Thank you, Sam, for the recipes. 

A huge thank you to all veterans and those currently serving. 

M is working today. I think my day is going to be spent going to get a couple of flats of flowers for my son to plant for me tomorrow. And making potato salad and prepping ribs for the smoker for tomorrow. The kids and grands are coming. 

We went to the cometary last night to make sure a flag had been placed on M's dad's grave as the marker for it had worn off and it was missed last year. We are in process of getting the brass marker on it instead of the sticker. 

I will have to catch up on the laptop. This tiny phone screen is a killer on the eyes! Not to mention hard to type on! 

Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh

BETTY it is a free Lion Brand Pattern. I'll email it to you so you can check it out.


Bulldog said:


> I'm still working on my slip stitch afghan. I'm on block 4 out of 6. Then will have to join and put the border on it. I have 2 more afghans to make but will probably work on a summer top I have a pattern & yarn sitting and waiting. What about you? Are you working on anything?
> 
> GWEN, direct me to a picture of the slip stitch afghan. I am intrigued.
> Margaret, I hear what you are saying but I do not base my fears on my experience. I just want the best outcome for my Angie. Her Dad was doing the driving and it is not safe with him having these spells, even though they are only experienced while standing. She said once he sounded confused and I immediately thought of TIAs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Done. Also prayers for the mother.


sugarsugar said:


> I really would like to ask the prayer warriers for your prayers for a baby. My DD's friends baby who was born nine months ago at only 22 weeks into the pregnancy. She made it and has been home only about 8 weeks and has been thriving and doing so so well (she still has lung issues and is on oxygen for a few more months. Today she was taken to hospital and has very bad bronchitis and is in Intensive Care. The mum is only 19 and on her own and has been doing an amazing job with her. I am really frightened for this baby who has come so far.


----------



## sassafras123

Prayers for young mom and baby.


----------



## jknappva

This weekend I'm recognizing our past and present and all active service members.
My family have a history of serving in our wars from the Revolution to the present Gulf War. Only the Vietnam war and the first Gulf War did I not have a member serving. My great-niece is still in the Air Force. My husband served during the Korean "conflict" although in the Med aboard various Naval ships, an uncle during WW II, another uncle in WW I, several served in the Civil War(also known in the South as "The War of Northern Agression) LOL!! And one who served in the Revolution and was at Valley Forge with Gen. Washington.
Please join me in honoring our Military!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> I just realized I was simply ignorant - there were tsunamis in the sea... Pretty bad too - I just didn't realize it was possible!


I wonder if it will even be on our news- I noticed nothing last night- but I think Greece goes in for earthquakes.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it sure does stretch cheese. mUm was the queen of making things go a very long way. Often we'd have company stop in right before meal time. Mum would whip up extra, in no time everyone would be full. She could even do that with desserts.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I love blue berries!! In any shape or form. Many years ago, when I was on vacation in New England, I had blueberry pancakes at a little roadside diner in Maine. I've never had any since that they were that good. Or perhaps it's because it was o'dark thirty a.m.and I had 30 miles to drive to catch my plane!! And found out when I got to the airport that the flight was delayed because of bad weather at the airport it was coming from!!
> Junek


We can get the fruit- usually frozen, but not a tea, unless I am mistaken- I must have a closer look!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> OOOOh, that one sounds good! Can't wait until I have tomatoes from garden to try it!
> 
> My step-mom introduced me to her version of grilled cheese sandwiches using the "cheese salad" they sell in their meat dept. Like Lurker, I really like a sharper cheese so I started making my own-- grated cheese plus some pimiento pieces, maybe a bit of pickle relish, plus just enough mayonnaise to almost hold it together but NOT as moist as "salad". This makes a really superior grilled cheese sandwich. Oh, if you like horseradish mustard, add a small dollop of that. Might have to make some today!


Sounds a bit like the recipe I got from my daughter- I think it was known as a Sloppy Joe- you have got me thinking- might make this up for breakfast!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolutely---and thanks to all your family members. I have several uncles who served during WWII and brothers and cousins, nephews and niece who served in the military -- three who saw combat in Korea, Viet Nam (Combodia/Laos) and Afghanistan and Kosovo. Have a nephew in Montana currently serving in the Air Force. I have utmost respect and gratitude for all who serve.



jknappva said:


> This weekend I'm recognizing our past and present and all active service members.
> My family have a history of serving in our wars from the Revolution to the present Gulf War. Only the Vietnam war and the first Gulf War did I not have a member serving. My great-niece is still in the Air Force. My husband served during the Korean "conflict" although in the Med aboard various Naval ships, an uncle during WW II, another uncle in WW I, several served in the Civil War(also known in the South as "The War of Northern Agression) LOL!! And one who served in the Revolution and was at Valley Forge with Gen. Washington.
> Please join me in honoring our Military!!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our tea and coffee aisle now takes up an entire row in our grocery store---there are just so many choices.



Lurker 2 said:


> We can get the fruit- usually frozen, but not a tea, unless I am mistaken- I must have a closer look!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Our tea and coffee aisle now takes up an entire row in our grocery store---there are just so many choices.


We are lucky if our teas are 1/3rd of the aisle- and that would include the coffee- up above, it goes on to milk powders, Milo, yoghurt, and puddings for some reason!


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> We are lucky if our teas are 1/3rd of the aisle- and that would include the coffee- up above, it goes on to milk powders, Milo, yoghurt, and puddings for some reason!


Oh I remember Milo whilst dad was deployed to Kenyan Army, loved it


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> This weekend I'm recognizing our past and present and all active service members.
> My family have a history of serving in our wars from the Revolution to the present Gulf War. Only the Vietnam war and the first Gulf War did I not have a member serving. My great-niece is still in the Air Force. My husband served during the Korean "conflict" although in the Med aboard various Naval ships, an uncle during WW II, another uncle in WW I, several served in the Civil War(also known in the South as "The War of Northern Agression) LOL!! And one who served in the Revolution and was at Valley Forge with Gen. Washington.
> Please join me in honoring our Military!!
> Junek


Wow-- what a family history-- thank you to all our family members who served and to all the military serving now.


----------



## Sorlenna

Just a quick update--I have finished the knitting for the Charlotte and have it soaking now for blocking. It may actually be right this time...


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely---and thanks to all your family members. I have several uncles who served during WWII and brothers and cousins, nephews and niece who served in the military -- three who saw combat in Korea, Viet Nam (Combodia/Laos) and Afghanistan and Kosovo. Have a nephew in Montana currently serving in the Air Force. I have utmost respect and gratitude for all who serve.


My uncle lost his leg in WWII and was only alive because the shrapnel burned it enough that he didn't bleed to death. He suffered the rest of his life from osteomyelitis from wounds to the other leg and died in his 50's. Such a handsome man and joy to be with. I lived with him and my aunt when I was younger and he was the first father figure for me. The Scottish side but by marriage. My cousin was in the Vietnam War and he is now passed on. Just 2 yrs. older than me, if that. My BFF was in the Army back in the days when the women did the same training as the men. This is gaining her a lot of respect where she is working with gang members from NYC and Upstate NY. She will be honored at the school where she is teaching them and I'm sure this will gain her even more respect.

June, your family goes as far back as they can go unless you were Native American.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Just a quick update--I have finished the knitting for the Charlotte and have it soaking now for blocking. It may actually be right this time...


Sorlenna, you have put so much time and thought into this and I know it is knit with love all the way. A huge responsibility you took on for KTP with knitting something in memory of our dear Charlotte. I was at the Farmer's Market today and she was on my mind while I was at the market for some reason. Perhaps all the pretty plants and flowers made me think of her, such a beautiful woman. A very big thank you and Hugs for doing this.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar wrote:
I really would like to ask the prayer warriers for your prayers for a baby. My DD's friends baby who was born nine months ago at only 22 weeks into the pregnancy. She made it and has been home only about 8 weeks and has been thriving and doing so so well (she still has lung issues and is on oxygen for a few more months. Today she was taken to hospital and has very bad bronchitis and is in Intensive Care. The mum is only 19 and on her own and has been doing an amazing job with her. I am really frightened for this baby who has come so far.


Gweniepooh said:


> Done. Also prayers for the mother.


So sorry to hear this. Prayers for this precious wee one.


----------



## Sorlenna

I just hope it comes out the way I want it this time--I'm a little worried about reusing the yarn from the first try and well, I guess we'll see...!


----------



## Cashmeregma

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, you are absolutely right, it's not something to laugh about, but luckily, this one was in the sea, some 300 - 400 km or more away from me, and... well, in the sea. It was closer to Greece, I think - and I don't think there were damages, or I haven't heard of them anyway... *thinking*
> Oh, and there can't be big tsunamis in the sea, it's not deep enough - so... guess we had luck.
> 
> Ha!
> I take that back - turns out... there were tsunamis in the sea - and I thought it was like triggering tsunamis in a basin! Well, guess it's never too late to learn something...


Here's what I found. Looks like Virginia had one too but much milder. Just so glad you are ok and hope not too much damage. 6.9 is significant.
usgs.gov

2014-05-24 09:25:03 UTC: M 6.9 - 19km S of Kamariotissa, Greece
2014-05-22 01:47:16 UTC: M 3.1 - 12km WSW of Powhatan, Virginia


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! I have been taking it pretty easy for the past couple of days -- I went to the Cardiology clinic to find out whether they think I qualify for a stress test. They took and ECG and also had the one taken in Emergency on the l4th when I had that 'attack'. 

Anyway,I was told by the cardiologist that I have a completely blocked artery on the left side, and am going to be wearing a holter monitor for 48 hours, and will have a stress test in early June. It seems that it could be tied in with the diverticulis problem - (lower GI test is also scheduled) as well as a ct scan, no dates yet. 

It sounds like it will mean by pass surgery in the next while. They just have to figure out whether the heart is affected and where exactly the blockage is. Soo, both Pat and I are having some difficulties right now. I guess when it comes to our age these things happen. 

Prayers would be much appreciated. I am just crocheting, knitting and surfing KP right now. I will drop by and will keep you all informed. I am reading each of the pages, but not posting much. 
------
I do hope that wee baby survives. It is so disheartening for the Mother. I feel so sad for her - I am glad she has you and your daughter Sugar

Mel -- I hope Gage is feeling better and that the doctor can give him something that will clear his cold when you see him tomorrow. 


Kate, doesn't our own bed seems so great when we have been away, even if we have had a wonderful trip. I bet you are eagerly waiting to see your little boy - he will have missed his Grandmother. 

I have missed some posts, Rookie is Jynx okay? Someone has likely commented but I just haven't been on the TP much lately. I hope she is okay. 

I hope you are feeling better too.

Julie, if you need help from me for your workshop just contact me and I will go there and help in any way I can. I haven't been able to get into the workshops for a couple of days. 

take care everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Awwww, sorry Gage has such a sore throat. Hope it isn't strep. Seems like so many are sick with colds right now. Another friend told me she had just been quite sick with one. Hope he soon starts to feel better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm home, and although I didn't manage to sleep on the plane I did manage to keep quiet! Going out for lunch with a friend (I know, it's a hard life I live :roll: :lol: ) so I'll catch up when I get back.


Awwww, and it's no fun being good. LOL Glad you are safely home and what fun to meet up with a friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, so glad you are starting to feel better. I won't jump the gun either as I know these colds move from one area to the other BUT I hope this is it and you are on the mend now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> It's no fun doing a long flight with a little one. Good luck to mom!!


Hope all goes well. I know when my SIL came over to Germany, her wee one cried terribly. She was coming down with a cold and they didn't know and I suspect her ears were killing her with the take-off and landing. That said, all can go quite well, especially if she gets in one of the seats with no seats in front.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, wow you lucked up. Good on you.
> Julie, glad you are starting to feel better.
> I had planned to go to a local band concert tonight. But did too much today and by the time I'd made Reuben sammies for dinner to tired. But had more energy today than earlier this week.


Glad you had more energy today, just hope it won't take a few days to recover from all you did, but isn't it wonderful to be able to get things done!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Julie hope your feeling better, my throat is not as sore still sneezing and I think I'm single handidly keeping kleenex in business but still no fever. Just from the first 3 pages of this week looks like I've missed a bit!! C is making Marianne and her mom move?? Gwen DD was in accident? Hope that she is ok. Prayers that Marianne can find a place for her and her mom.
> 
> DH finally got the garden in, we got flowers done too and he cooked on the grill for supper. Am tired fresh air does that I guess. Cook out at moms tomorrow, yard work to finish and of course the ever present housework.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes for DH. I'm going to have to step up my job hunting as the insurance thru his new job is not something we can afford for me. Its $250 a month for just him, can't imagine what they charge to add someone else. Did just a little research on the Obama care, cheapest I found was $267 a month, no dr visits, no prescriptions until you reach deductible, which is $6,000.00 a year. Will have to start digging into it more when I'm not fuzzy headed and see whats what.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, will try to get back in a day or two.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Do check on DH's insurance for what it would be to add you. It might be cheaper than a $6000 deductible, which is what my sister has, when you consider having to pay the $6000, which can happen. Hope all goes well with the job search and it isn't easy when you have a cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, it was at quite a big distance... It was ok - funny enough, only the boys - the big boys, that is - felt it... My husband and brother, and my dad called a bit later - and neither me or David or my SIL and the kids even felt it - and I don't think my mom did either...


I felt one but was on top of a man made hill so the vibration was greater. Friends on regular turf did not feel it at all. Another one I didn't feel but the bedroom door was banging and I couldn't figure out why. Later found out we'd had an earthquake. Think that was one up in Canada and the other further north from us but still in New York. These were quite mild earthquakes.


----------



## NanaCaren

HandyFamily said:


> Oooooooooo
> 
> I'm so very impressed!!!


Thank you, Elishia will be pleased to hear this.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks are staying for a few days. We are off for a walk.
> healing vibes and hugs to all.
> Sunday photo...


Good evening from a now sunny Great Bend. The house if full of grandkids well half of them have gone home. THe others will be here for a while yet. Love to see your garden. 
Gentle hugs for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> I really would like to ask the prayer warriers for your prayers for a baby. My DD's friends baby who was born nine months ago at only 22 weeks into the pregnancy. She made it and has been home only about 8 weeks and has been thriving and doing so so well (she still has lung issues and is on oxygen for a few more months. Today she was taken to hospital and has very bad bronchitis and is in Intensive Care. The mum is only 19 and on her own and has been doing an amazing job with her. I am really frightened for this baby who has come so far.


Sending calming thoughts to the young mum and healing thoughts to the baby. It is so hard to do this on your own without a sick wee one.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm home, and although I didn't manage to sleep on the plane I did manage to keep quiet! Going out for lunch with a friend (I know, it's a hard life I live :roll: :lol: ) so I'll catch up when I get back.


Welcome home glad you behaved on the way home. I don't sleep on planes either. I write in my journal and crochet most times. Last time I wrote a letter to a friend the entire flight. Enjoy your lunch. Yes it is a hard life but someone has to do it.


----------



## purl2diva

Shirley,

Many of us will be offering prayers for both you and Pat as you go through the necessary tests. Keep us posted as you can.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Oh I remember Milo whilst dad was deployed to Kenyan Army, loved it


It is very popular here- fortified with extra minerals and vitamins! supposed to be the perfect kid's drink!- the Ads often show the child with a Milo moustache.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Here's what I found. Looks like Virginia had one too but much milder. Just so glad you are ok and hope not too much damage. 6.9 is significant.
> usgs.gov
> 
> 2014-05-24 09:25:03 UTC: M 6.9 - 19km S of Kamariotissa, Greece
> 2014-05-22 01:47:16 UTC: M 3.1 - 12km WSW of Powhatan, Virginia


that is the Mercator scale- which reads slightly differently from the Richter Scale- it is rather a while since I looked at the two- not sure where I put the print out.


----------



## gagesmom

Just got home from work. Gage has been in bed all day. I brought him home a slushee for his throat.


He is looking a bit better, but I would rather be safe then sorry. Calling the drs in the morning.

Going to catch up then off to knit. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, so glad you are starting to feel better. I won't jump the gun either as I know these colds move from one area to the other BUT I hope this is it and you are on the mend now.


Still keeping quiet- the weather is not good for going out!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> We can get the fruit- usually frozen, but not a tea, unless I am mistaken- I must have a closer look!


I think it's Herbal Essence that makes blueberry tea. They're the co. that makes our apple cinnamon spice tea.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Oh I remember Milo whilst dad was deployed to Kenyan Army, loved it


During the WW II days and right after, when I was growing up, I remember my mom drinking Postum instead of coffee. Wonder if it's still sold?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Just a quick update--I have finished the knitting for the Charlotte and have it soaking now for blocking. It may actually be right this time...


Looking forward to seeing it. Your designs are all so lovely.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Just a quick update--I have finished the knitting for the Charlotte and have it soaking now for blocking. It may actually be right this time...


You have put so much time into this, I am sure it is going to be beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I think it's Herbal Essence that makes blueberry tea. They're the co. that makes our apple cinnamon spice tea.
> Junek


My one is from Celestial Seasonings.


----------



## sassafras123

Sorienna, I'll bet your Charlotte is breath takingly beautiful. You are very talented.
Shirley, you and Pat continue on my prayer list. You are a very special woman.
Living in CA we have lots of small quakes. Thankfully haven't had a big one in a few years. Can remember looking out my window and seeing the concrete patio roll. Weird.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> My uncle lost his leg in WWII and was only alive because the shrapnel burned it enough that he didn't bleed to death. He suffered the rest of his life from osteomyelitis from wounds to the other leg and died in his 50's. Such a handsome man and joy to be with. I lived with him and my aunt when I was younger and he was the first father figure for me. The Scottish side but by marriage. My cousin was in the Vietnam War and he is now passed on. Just 2 yrs. older than me, if that. My BFF was in the Army back in the days when the women did the same training as the men. This is gaining her a lot of respect where she is working with gang members from NYC and Upstate NY. She will be honored at the school where she is teaching them and I'm sure this will gain her even more respect.
> 
> June, your family goes as far back as they can go unless you were Native American.


We're not Native American but a member of my mother's family were one of the first settlers at Jamestown in 1607. And my father's family came over before the Revolutionary War so we've been here a while. My daughter had me send my DNA to Ancestry.com to be tested to see where most of my ancestors were from. I was a little disappointed that I have zero Native American, Middle Eastern or African blood in the mix. I'm boringly white through and through. We were in southeastern Britain almost forever before we came to the 'New World'. Once we get somewhere we STAY. LOL! Now that I've bored everyone to tears.....
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> My uncle lost his leg in WWII and was only alive because the shrapnel burned it enough that he didn't bleed to death. He suffered the rest of his life from osteomyelitis from wounds to the other leg and died in his 50's. Such a handsome man and joy to be with. I lived with him and my aunt when I was younger and he was the first father figure for me. The Scottish side but by marriage. My cousin was in the Vietnam War and he is now passed on. Just 2 yrs. older than me, if that. My BFF was in the Army back in the days when the women did the same training as the men. This is gaining her a lot of respect where she is working with gang members from NYC and Upstate NY. She will be honored at the school where she is teaching them and I'm sure this will gain her even more respect.
> 
> I guess in war, sometimes, luck decides whether you make it home. But sorry he suffered from the lingering effects.
> I'm in awe of women in service...she sounds like a fantastic person.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dearest Shirley, you and Pat are in my daily prayers. And you know that if you do have the bypass surgery, the prayers will be constant.
Thank you for taking the time to keep us updated.
Many hugs, sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I felt one but was on top of a man made hill so the vibration was greater. Friends on regular turf did not feel it at all. Another one I didn't feel but the bedroom door was banging and I couldn't figure out why. Later found out we'd had an earthquake. Think that was one up in Canada and the other further north from us but still in New York. These were quite mild earthquakes.


When VA had the 6.9 quake in the western part of the state, my sister's chandelier in her foyer started swaying and making so much noise, she ran outside because she was afraid something was happening to the house and it might collapse. She lives about 20 miles from me so she was nowhere near the quake.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

you guys have really been chatty - I best get busy here, I was out mowing and the spring on the gas pedal broke which of course means the mower doesn't move. Heidi and gary were both out there trying to put it back on - I just looked out and no one was there - guess they gave up.

the farmer was working the acreage behind us - they have this huge tractor that instead of four wheels it four triangle shaped catipillar tracks. the guy has to be sitting ten feet off the ground. and he was pulling a huge array - gary said he was doing in one pass what it would take the average farmer four passes to do. then he dropped that array and put on a different one that had discs, cultivators, a drag and two spin cutters to break up the clods. then another guy showed up with a huge bean planted - I bet he was planting a 25ft wide swath with every pass. this farmer farms 2800 acres so he needs big equipment - I bet he has millions tied up it machiners.

I at least got the front, back and part of the sides done. another hour and a half and I would have been done.

so i'll sit here and visit with you guys - would rather do that anyway. --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Right to the top of the list Sugar - it sounds like she's a fighter -


sugarsugar said:


> I really would like to ask the prayer warriers for your prayers for a baby. My DD's friends baby who was born nine months ago at only 22 weeks into the pregnancy. She made it and has been home only about 8 weeks and has been thriving and doing so so well (she still has lung issues and is on oxygen for a few more months. Today she was taken to hospital and has very bad bronchitis and is in Intensive Care. The mum is only 19 and on her own and has been doing an amazing job with her. I am really frightened for this baby who has come so far.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you guys have really been chatty - I best get busy here, I was out mowing and the spring on the gas pedal broke which of course means the mower doesn't move. Heidi and gary were both out there trying to put it back on - I just looked out and no one was there - guess they gave up.
> 
> the farmer was working the acreage behind us - they have this huge tractor that instead of four wheels it four triangle shaped catipillar tracks. the guy has to be sitting ten feet off the ground. and he was pulling a huge array - gary said he was doing in one pass what it would take the average farmer four passes to do. then he dropped that array and put on a different one that had discs, cultivators, a drag and two spin cutters to break up the clods. then another guy showed up with a huge bean planted - I bet he was planting a 25ft wide swath with every pass. this farmer farms 2800 acres so he needs big equipment - I bet he has millions tied up it machiners.
> 
> I at least got the front, back and part of the sides done. another hour and a half and I would have been done.
> 
> so i'll sit here and visit with you guys - would rather do that anyway. --- sam


Makes the old lawn mower seem pretty tiny looking at all that farm equipment. I wonder if Bonnie has farm equipment like what you are describing?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Well, I'm off soon to meet my friend for dinner. It will be a double date with her new special friend. Well, not so new now. We did meet him once before and he seems quite nice. I was supposed to see her apartment but since I can't do the stairs this week we will meet at one of the Finger Lakes between us. Perfect day.

Earlier today we went to the Farmer's Market and I got what they call a Beet Slider and DH had a carrot slider. The other stand I got a carrot, ginger, apple, lemon juice and DH got one with kale in it. We both got wheat grass shots. Got some plants for the garden. Just a perfect day weather wise, not too hot or too cold.


----------



## iamsam

sending tons of healing energy to surround this little baby - and the hopes for a quick cure. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I really would like to ask the prayer warriers for your prayers for a baby. My DD's friends baby who was born nine months ago at only 22 weeks into the pregnancy. She made it and has been home only about 8 weeks and has been thriving and doing so so well (she still has lung issues and is on oxygen for a few more months. Today she was taken to hospital and has very bad bronchitis and is in Intensive Care. The mum is only 19 and on her own and has been doing an amazing job with her. I am really frightened for this baby who has come so far.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Shirley, I am so glad you are sharing with us what they have found so we know what to pray for. May all the tests go well and not be too strenuous for both of you. Please continue to keep us posted. Sending healing wishes your way.
Hugs,
XOXOXO


----------



## RookieRetiree

Shirley -- keeping you in prayers. Heart surgery has had so many advancements in the past few years...wishing you all the best and that they get you in tip top shape as soon as possible.


----------



## AZ Sticks

my grandmother always made Pimento Cheese spread and we used it for sandwiches and on toast. Grated Cheddar Cheese, pimentos, mayo and I think evaporated milk to get it to the right consistency...she made it in her kitchen-aid stand mixer and then put it "up" in tupperware containers. I don't remember if she froze it or not - it made a huge batch...


Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds a bit like the recipe I got from my daughter- I think it was known as a Sloppy Joe- you have got me thinking- might make this up for breakfast!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> Just a quick update--I have finished the knitting for the Charlotte and have it soaking now for blocking. It may actually be right this time...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I love blue berries!! In any shape or form. Many years ago, when I was on vacation in New England, I had blueberry pancakes at a little roadside diner in Maine. I've never had any since that they were that good. Or perhaps it's because it was o'dark thirty a.m.and I had 30 miles to drive to catch my plane!! And found out when I got to the airport that the flight was delayed because of bad weather at the airport it was coming from!!
> Junek


Have you ever had northern wild blueberries? They are 1/2 the size of what you find in stores but with 10 times more taste. They are terrible to pick as the bushes are only about 8 inches high so you crawl around the bush on your hands & knees. I pick some almost every year, they are so good.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you Shirley - you just take care of yourself and not worry about anything else. we just want you well. tons of healing energy surrounding you and pat. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been taking it pretty easy for the past couple of days -- I went to the Cardiology clinic to find out whether they think I qualify for a stress test. They took and ECG and also had the one taken in Emergency on the l4th when I had that 'attack'.
> 
> Anyway,I was told by the cardiologist that I have a completely blocked artery on the left side, and am going to be wearing a holter monitor for 48 hours, and will have a stress test in early June. It seems that it could be tied in with the diverticulis problem - (lower GI test is also scheduled) as well as a ct scan, no dates yet.
> 
> It sounds like it will mean by pass surgery in the next while. They just have to figure out whether the heart is affected and where exactly the blockage is. Soo, both Pat and I are having some difficulties right now. I guess when it comes to our age these things happen.
> 
> Prayers would be much appreciated. I am just crocheting, knitting and surfing KP right now. I will drop by and will keep you all informed. I am reading each of the pages, but not posting much.
> ------
> I do hope that wee baby survives. It is so disheartening for the Mother. I feel so sad for her - I am glad she has you and your daughter Sugar
> 
> Mel -- I hope Gage is feeling better and that the doctor can give him something that will clear his cold when you see him tomorrow.
> 
> Kate, doesn't our own bed seems so great when we have been away, even if we have had a wonderful trip. I bet you are eagerly waiting to see your little boy - he will have missed his Grandmother.
> 
> I have missed some posts, Rookie is Jynx okay? Someone has likely commented but I just haven't been on the TP much lately. I hope she is okay.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better too.
> 
> Julie, if you need help from me for your workshop just contact me and I will go there and help in any way I can. I haven't been able to get into the workshops for a couple of days.
> 
> take care everyone.


----------



## iamsam

oh my - I had forgotten all about postum - I remember I was allowed a cup once in a while. --- sam



jknappva said:


> During the WW II days and right after, when I was growing up, I remember my mom drinking Postum instead of coffee. Wonder if it's still sold?
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you ever had northern wild blueberries? They are 1/2 the size of what you find in stores but with 10 times more taste. They are terrible to pick as the bushes are only about 8 inches high so you crawl around the bush on your hands & knees. I pick some almost every year, they are so good.


those are at the best blueberries. I remember going to Algonquin Park every year to pick the blueberries, mmmm.


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> Julie hope your feeling better, my throat is not as sore still sneezing and I think I'm single handidly keeping kleenex in business but still no fever. Just from the first 3 pages of this week looks like I've missed a bit!! C is making Marianne and her mom move?? Gwen DD was in accident? Hope that she is ok. Prayers that Marianne can find a place for her and her mom.
> 
> DH finally got the garden in, we got flowers done too and he cooked on the grill for supper. Am tired fresh air does that I guess. Cook out at moms tomorrow, yard work to finish and of course the ever present housework.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes for DH. I'm going to have to step up my job hunting as the insurance thru his new job is not something we can afford for me. Its $250 a month for just him, can't imagine what they charge to add someone else. Did just a little research on the Obama care, cheapest I found was $267 a month, no dr visits, no prescriptions until you reach deductible, which is $6,000.00 a year. Will have to start digging into it more when I'm not fuzzy headed and see whats what.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, will try to get back in a day or two.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


C is not making Marianne and Mom move. She is simply giving Marianne the boot to wear on her bad foot until Marianne can get in to see a doctor on Tuesday. I pay almost $290 a month for health insurance for my family. Then I pay more to cover dental and eye insurance and then there is renter's insurance and car insurance.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> oh my - I had forgotten all about postum - I remember I was allowed a cup once in a while. --- sam


You can buy it again, after being discontinued it has been brought back.

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/jump/productDetail/Food_&_Candy/Pantry_&_Gourmet_Food/Tea_&_Beverages/Postum/64003


----------



## Kansas g-ma

AZ Sticks said:


> my grandmother always made Pimento Cheese spread and we used it for sandwiches and on toast. Grated Cheddar Cheese, pimentos, mayo and I think evaporated milk to get it to the right consistency...she made it in her kitchen-aid stand mixer and then put it "up" in tupperware containers. I don't remember if she froze it or not - it made a huge batch...


What Billie (DSM) makes isn't "soft" enough to spread, but otherwise, yeah, that's it.

Lurker (Julie?) in US a Sloppy Joe is a beef/tomato sauce sandwich, almost like a VERY beefy spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> those are at the best blueberries. I remember going to Algonquin Park every year to pick the blueberries, mmmm.


Must have missed something-- Bonnie, YES, the wild blueberries are awesome, tiny bursts of flavor. We used to get "Stewart's Wild Maine Blueberries" in a can and I would make like a biscuit-topped dessert with them-- oh, wish I could find those now. So much better.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> oh my - I had forgotten all about postum - I remember I was allowed a cup once in a while. --- sam


When I was very young, I remember Mom giving me homemade biscuits that she would dip in Postum. At the time, it tasted wonderful. If I had it now, it would probably be terrible.
LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> What Billie (DSM) makes isn't "soft" enough to spread, but otherwise, yeah, that's it.
> 
> Lurker (Julie?) in US a Sloppy Joe is a beef/tomato sauce sandwich, almost like a VERY beefy spaghetti sauce.


And spicy! At least, the way we make, it is LOL!
Junek


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne got a good laugh when I told her. Was so good to hear her laugh since lately she has felt so much pain. The boot ended up hurting which I was afraid it would so she took it off. You ar so right that Tuesday can not come soon enough for her.
> 
> I'm still working on my slip stitch afghan. I'm on block 4 out of 6. Then will have to join and put the border on it. I have 2 more afghans to make but will probably work on a summer top I have a pattern & yarn sitting and waiting. What about you? Are you working on anything?


I always have quite a few projects going. I am knitting squares to teach different skills in each square. I have about 7 ladies doing this with me. I am also working on a garter stitch square with 3 young girls so we can make bunnies. I am also working on a colorwork cowl for KAP. I have baby sweaters in process for charity and will start working on kitchen dishclothes to put with a variety of towels for wedding gifts. I napped for 3 hours after work yesterday and slept well last night. I am still exhausted today. Not napping today so I can get to bed early enough to get a good night sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> What Billie (DSM) makes isn't "soft" enough to spread, but otherwise, yeah, that's it.
> 
> Lurker (Julie?) in US a Sloppy Joe is a beef/tomato sauce sandwich, almost like a VERY beefy spaghetti sauce.


had a feeling it mean't something different to you!


----------



## pacer

Prayers being said for Sugar's DD's friend. It is always scary to have a baby get sick, but even worse to have such a premiee getting sick.


Shirley...I am glad you are getting answers to your health problems. It is a challenge whenever something does not go well with our health. I will continue to keep you and Pat in my prayers. Take care of your self and Pat.

June....so loved your sister's pictures. They always brighten up my day.

Sam...loved reading the awards. So sad to think that stuff really does happen. Sorry to hear the lawn mower is giving you fits. I hope Gary and Heidi can get it fixed soon.

Bulldog...Sorry to hear that the lack of trees are making it very hot already. 

Julie...I hope you are starting to feel better. Now we need to get Darowil and Gage feeling better again.

Daralene...Hoping that your pain eases up as well. It was nice that you could go to the farmer's market today. I suspect that I will not have to work next Saturday so might be able to go to a farmer's market as well. 

Caren...Did you get some stuff done around the farm while the family was all there? Have you started cleaning up from the fire yet?


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Prayers being said for Sugar's DD's friend. It is always scary to have a baby get sick, but even worse to have such a premiee getting sick.
> 
> Shirley...I am glad you are getting answers to your health problems. It is a challenge whenever something does not go well with our health. I will continue to keep you and Pat in my prayers. Take care of your self and Pat.
> 
> June....so loved your sister's pictures. They always brighten up my day.
> 
> Sam...loved reading the awards. So sad to think that stuff really does happen. Sorry to hear the lawn mower is giving you fits. I hope Gary and Heidi can get it fixed soon.
> 
> Bulldog...Sorry to hear that the lack of trees are making it very hot already.
> 
> Julie...I hope you are starting to feel better. Now we need to get Darowil and Gage feeling better again.
> 
> Daralene...Hoping that your pain eases up as well. It was nice that you could go to the farmer's market today. I suspect that I will not have to work next Saturday so might be able to go to a farmer's market as well.
> 
> Caren...Did you get some stuff done around the farm while the family was all there? Have you started cleaning up from the fire yet?


I am good- so long as I don't try to lie down!


----------



## flyty1n

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been taking it pretty easy for the past couple of days -- I went to the Cardiology clinic to find out whether they think I qualify for a stress test. They took and ECG and also had the one taken in Emergency on the l4th when I had that 'attack'.
> 
> Anyway,I was told by the cardiologist that I have a completely blocked artery on the left side, and am going to be wearing a holter monitor for 48 hours, and will have a stress test in early June. It seems that it could be tied in with the diverticulis problem - (lower GI test is also scheduled) as well as a ct scan, no dates yet.
> 
> It sounds like it will mean by pass surgery in the next while. They just have to figure out whether the heart is affected and where exactly the blockage is. Soo, both Pat and I are having some difficulties right now. I guess when it comes to our age these things happen. .
> 
> take care everyone.


While I am sorry to hear of the artery blockage to your heart, I am encouraged that it may be something that is repairable. I'm hoping that they can simply insert a stent to open it up again, depending on how much of the heart is lacking oxygen. Stents work really well and can be put in by being threaded up through the femoral artery into the part of the heart where the artery is blocked. I'm hoping you don't have a lot of damage, that your stress test will be easy and will enlighten your doctors as how to best help you. Also praying that Pat will be helped to feel better and have many more years of active good health. Thanks so much for the update.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are AWESOME


Sorlenna said:


> Just a quick update--I have finished the knitting for the Charlotte and have it soaking now for blocking. It may actually be right this time...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just a quick vent......ya know I got the new embroidery software....don't know what's going on but I can not get the design sent to the embroidery flash drive so I can use it and I just accepted the task of testing a design for a designer I used to order from. GRRRRRRRRR......and can not get help until Tuesday.........so frustrated. 

There.....it's out of my system so now I'll go knit! LOL


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick vent......ya know I got the new embroidery software....don't know what's going on but I can not get the design sent to the embroidery flash drive so I can use it and I just accepted the task of testing a design for a designer I used to order from. GRRRRRRRRR......and can not get help until Tuesday.........so frustrated.
> 
> There.....it's out of my system so now I'll go knit! LOL


Just playing and trying to download some pictures from Chelsea Flower Show last week.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> You are AWESOME


Thanks...but let's see how it turns out first!


----------



## angelam

So pleased with myself! The first time I've managed to post a picture. There'll be no stopping me now!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Just playing and trying to download some pictures from Chelsea Flower Show last week.


Those are so pretty. Glad you downloaded them for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: Any more??


----------



## Bulldog

My Dear Shirley, you and Pat are at the top of the list. There are some powerful prayer warriors here. We have all seen prayers answered repeatedly. Don't you worry, sweetie, we are surrounding you with the wings of the angels. He will carry you throughout the storms of life you may be facing.


----------



## NanaCaren

The lilacs have finly started to bloosom nicely. The whole tree is full of bumble bees today.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Caren...Did you get some stuff done around the farm while the family was all there? Have you started cleaning up from the fire yet?


We mostly visited but did get a bunch of cleaning done that needed doing. sorting of winter cloths that no longer have a place to be stored. There will be lots of things donated when we finish up. 
NOt allowed to start clean up of the fire still waiting. It is getting very depressing seeing it everyday. :?


----------



## martina

So sorry that I am far behind with this week's tea party that I don't know where to begin. So I will begin by saying best wishes to all and as I am so tired from travelling I will catch up with you all tomorrow,


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> So sorry that I am far behind with this week's tea party that I don't know where to begin. So I will begin by saying best wishes to all and as I am so tired from travelling I will catch up with you all tomorrow,


That happens when you have a life!!!!!!! We will understand, if you don't manage to catch up- I have been home all day for the last four days- so it has been easy for me!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Those are so pretty. Glad you downloaded them for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: Any more??


Couple more from Chelsea.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Couple more from Chelsea.


So glad you have mastered the process! The photographs are so worth seeing!


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> So sorry that I am far behind with this week's tea party that I don't know where to begin. So I will begin by saying best wishes to all and as I am so tired from travelling I will catch up with you all tomorrow,


Know how you feel Martina. Good to have you back. After working for two and a half weeks it will be so good to have some time at home.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you have mastered the process! The photographs are so worth seeing!


The one of Peter Rabbit's Garden was not the one I intended to post! Oops! But quite sweet just the same!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick vent......ya know I got the new embroidery software....don't know what's going on but I can not get the design sent to the embroidery flash drive so I can use it and I just accepted the task of testing a design for a designer I used to order from. GRRRRRRRRR......and can not get help until Tuesday.........so frustrated.
> 
> There.....it's out of my system so now I'll go knit! LOL


That's why GOOD designers have testers-- so they can fix the flaws. Sorry it is frustrating-- I'd be right there with you on that!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

angelam said:


> The one of Peter Rabbit's Garden was not the one I intended to post! Oops! But quite sweet just the same!


Oh, but Peter's garden was just lovely and brought back childhood memories. ll the flowers are so pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I think it's Herbal Essence that makes blueberry tea. They're the co. that makes our apple cinnamon spice tea.
> Junek


I thought Herbal Essence was hair care products :lol:


----------



## iamsam

wish I was there - our have bloomed already - not a lot this year - not sure why. maybe they need some kind of fertilizer. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> The lilacs have finly started to bloosom nicely. The whole tree is full of bumble bees today.


----------



## Pup lover

Gwen, Marianne and C so sorry for the misunderstandings. Shouldnt comment when I havent read everything.  . AZ thanks for the heads up on getting it wrong!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick vent......ya know I got the new embroidery software....don't know what's going on but I can not get the design sent to the embroidery flash drive so I can use it and I just accepted the task of testing a design for a designer I used to order from. GRRRRRRRRR......and can not get help until Tuesday.........so frustrated.
> 
> There.....it's out of my system so now I'll go knit! LOL


Vent away...it's doubly frustrating because you have to wait for help. You'll probably have it fixed on your own before Tuesday. Good luck!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The lilacs have finly started to bloosom nicely. The whole tree is full of bumble bees today.


I love lilacs. That's one of the largest bushes I've ever seen!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Couple more from Chelsea.


Thank you for the lovely pictures of the Flower Show.
So glad you've discovered how to post them!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

The fellow who is farming some of our and has 2 air seeders that are over 40 ft each. They pulled into the field by the house in the mrning & were done the 300 acres before dark. I think he crops about 4000 acres.
Our air seeder is old & small, 30 ft& it is amazing how fast the crop goes in now compared to when the old drills were used.


thewren said:


> you guys have really been chatty - I best get busy here, I was out mowing and the spring on the gas pedal broke which of course means the mower doesn't move. Heidi and gary were both out there trying to put it back on - I just looked out and no one was there - guess they gave up.
> 
> the farmer was working the acreage behind us - they have this huge tractor that instead of four wheels it four triangle shaped catipillar tracks. the guy has to be sitting ten feet off the ground. and he was pulling a huge array - gary said he was doing in one pass what it would take the average farmer four passes to do. then he dropped that array and put on a different one that had discs, cultivators, a drag and two spin cutters to break up the clods. then another guy showed up with a huge bean planted - I bet he was planting a 25ft wide swath with every pass. this farmer farms 2800 acres so he needs big equipment - I bet he has millions tied up it machiners.
> 
> I at least got the front, back and part of the sides done. another hour and a half and I would have been done.
> 
> so i'll sit here and visit with you guys - would rather do that anyway. --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> good to hear from you Shirley - you just take care of yourself and not worry about anything else. we just want you well. tons of healing energy surrounding you and pat. --- sam


Dear Sam, sending Shirley a message that we all 2nd and 3rd!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought Herbal Essence was hair care products :lol:


Oops! You're exactly right. After I wrote it, I thought it wasn't right. Thanks for letting Julie AND me know! I really had a CRAFT moment!!
JULIE, THE BLUEBERRY TEA IS MADE BY CELESTIAL SEASONINGS, and NOT by Herbal Essence. When I goof, I really do a great job of it!! ROFL!!
Junek


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Sam, sending Shirley a message that we all 2nd and 3rd!


and 4th!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Kansas g-ma said:


> What Billie (DSM) makes isn't "soft" enough to spread, but otherwise, yeah, that's it.
> 
> Lurker (Julie?) in US a Sloppy Joe is a beef/tomato sauce sandwich, almost like a VERY beefy spaghetti sauce.


Isn't funny how things are more the same than different. My grandmother was born in the Midwest but came to California as a very young girl.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Makes the old lawn mower seem pretty tiny looking at all that farm equipment. I wonder if Bonnie has farm equipment like what you are describing?


We don't have any tractors with tracks but they do have dual wheels. We have an air seeder with packers (look like big springs that break up the clumps of dirt) so it does look like a long train going in the field. My GS could tell you more about all the equipment than I can, he has a set of miniatures(1/64 scale) that travels with him every time he comes here & is usually lined up in my living room. He is quite dis Yates with grandpa for not seeding everything himself as he wants to red on the tractor & often des for the whole day. He says he will be a farmer someday.


----------



## AZ Sticks

angelam said:


> Just playing and trying to download some pictures from Chelsea Flower Show last week.


Aw........


----------



## AZ Sticks

angelam said:


> So pleased with myself! The first time I've managed to post a picture. There'll be no stopping me now!


You go girl!


----------



## AZ Sticks

angelam said:


> Couple more from Chelsea.


These are wonderful! I love Peter's garden, makes me wish I had put one in this year!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pup lover said:


> Gwen, Marianne and C so sorry for the misunderstandings. Shouldnt comment when I havent read everything.  . AZ thanks for the heads up on getting it wrong!


We love you just the way you are!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have dinner in the oven and I think I will go spend some time with DH while he is awake..... I need to get him. In to the gp on Tuesday and see about some blood work. He can't sit still without falling asleep and has zero energy or ambition..... Not sure if it's mental or physical, but we need to get to the bottom of it ASAP. Ttyl- AZ


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> wish I was there - our have bloomed already - not a lot this year - not sure why. maybe they need some kind of fertilizer. --- sam


I read last year that wood ashes make them bloom better, I tried it & had tons of blooms last year, my lilacs don't have leaves out yet, just got green here about 3 days ago so we'll see how it blooms this year.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Couple more from Chelsea.


Love them especially Peter Rabbit's Garden.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> wish I was there - our have bloomed already - not a lot this year - not sure why. maybe they need some kind of fertilizer. --- sam


I am going to fertilize heavily in hopes that I have lots of blossoms again next year. Your's might need to be pruned back a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I love lilacs. That's one of the largest bushes I've ever seen!
> Junek


The ones I had in Canada were three times this size. Mum's was even bigger tun mine. When i was growing there was a bunch of lilac trees the all of us neighborhood kids had a fort in the middle of. One of the best places to play int he spring when they were in bloom.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I love lilacs. That's one of the largest bushes I've ever seen!
> Junek


The ones I had in Canada were three times this size. Mum's was even bigger tun mine. When i was growing there was a bunch of lilac trees the all of us neighborhood kids had a fort in the middle of. One of the best places to play int he spring when they were in bloom.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angela, the photos from the flower show are beautiful, I'd love to go there.

Sugar, I hope you Dd friends baby is OK soon, so scary having a sick child.
Shirley, I sure hope they can get you fixed up soon, hopefully you can get stents rather than by-pass surgery, so much easier on you & many have such good luck with the stents. My aunt had them 15 yrs ago & no trouble since.
Melody, hope Gage is on the mend soon.

Well, I better get supper on the table, I picked fresh asparagus from the garden so we are having that with chickenvwings & rice, not sure if it really ges together but looking forward to fresh veggies!


----------



## Sandy

Hello all! I'm marking my spot. Sam great recipes as usual. I am off to read there are 37 pages in front of me. See you later!


----------



## NanaCaren

Saw this today and am going to give it a try on all the weeds growing between the rocks on my pathway by the hobbit house. Hope it works sure would be nice.


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> While I am sorry to hear of the artery blockage to your heart, I am encouraged that it may be something that is repairable. I'm hoping that they can simply insert a stent to open it up again, depending on how much of the heart is lacking oxygen. Stents work really well and can be put in by being threaded up through the femoral artery into the part of the heart where the artery is blocked. I'm hoping you don't have a lot of damage, that your stress test will be easy and will enlighten your doctors as how to best help you. Also praying that Pat will be helped to feel better and have many more years of active good health. Thanks so much for the update.


I want to publicly thank you for your information and help the night I got my results. We have had major major different situations with my husbands heart problems and I was pretty down when I pm'd you. You reassured me and I have read your message often since then. I am relieved that it sounds as if we are finding some answers to my 'attacks' and light headedness as they were not improving with good dieting and other things we tried. The er is so busy that my doctor was not aware of my other visits . This time I demanded a copy of all the tests as well as the doctors opinion. I gave it to my doctor - and even though it didn't agree with my heart problems I am going to make a point now with every test for both of us to get copies of the results. I am just thankful that he had booked my apptmnt with a very good cardiologist to talk about a stress test as I likely would have thought it was just the other problem- not the heart.

It sounds from the cardiologist that as it is the artery on the left it is tied into the intestinal system so it could quite probably be one affecting the other. We just have to arrange it so that both of us are not getting 'procedures' done the same day. I am very familiar with heart problems as Pat's first heart attack was in l980 - and he is a walking miracle - His fitness saved his life many times - We have lived with so many different heart procedures over the years that I am not really scared although I am hoping there is no damage that can't be easily fixed. Thanks again dear friend. I value your opinion.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://fashionablygeek.com/handmade/tardis-socks-version-2-0-diy/

Just saw a posting on the forum regarding Tardis sock pattern --- thought there would be a few of you wanting that pattern so here it is:


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> The ones I had in Canada were three times this size. Mum's was even bigger tun mine. When i was growing there was a bunch of lilac trees the all of us neighborhood kids had a fort in the middle of. One of the best places to play int he spring when they were in bloom.


I am not sure about the States but we had whole hedges of tall lilac bushes -- up to l0 ft tall in Calgary while I was growing up. Some of the larger houses still have their homes surrounded with lilacs which insure privacy and are so lovely to have when they are in bloom. We don't get a lot of the wonderful flowering shrubs found in warmer places so our Lilacs are really treasured. I grew up with the wonderful scent of lilacs as one of my best memories.


----------



## NanaCaren

Going to say goodnight it has been a long day here. 
My everyone have pleasant dreams and a restful night. 
HUGS for all.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Saw this today and am going to give it a try on all the weeds growing between the rocks on my pathway by the hobbit house. Hope it works sure would be nice.


I really do want to know if this works, please!


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> wish I was there - our have bloomed already - not a lot this year - not sure why. maybe they need some kind of fertilizer. --- sam


Sam,is it possible it is because of your colder winter and the amount of snow? A lot of plants have to harden in cold weather if they are not used to the cold. Up here they are very hardy but they have to be as they have to survive -40 deg c. As long as they are alive they will likely grow new branches which will bud.


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> I am not sure about the States but we had whole hedges of tall lilac bushes -- up to l0 ft tall in Calgary while I was growing up. Some of the larger houses still have their homes surrounded with lilacs which insure privacy and are so lovely to have when they are in bloom. We don't get a lot of the wonderful flowering shrubs found in warmer places so our Lilacs are really treasured. I grew up with the wonderful scent of lilacs as one of my best memories.


Where I grew up in Wisconsin we likewise had the very tall hedges of lilacs. We played in them all summer. We had forts in them. We did not have air conditioning during those days so the shade was greatly appreciated. It is so nice to see them in bloom still.


----------



## Southern Gal

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to hear from you Southern Gal! I can emphasize with stripping wall paper.....horrible job though I did find a product (can't think of the name) that made it a bit easier. What color did you paint your living room?


a beautiful cheery shade of pale yellow, nothing shocking, cause i am gonna live with this color a longgggggggggggg time. i did paint one recessed wall a shade of red again, i rearranged the furniture in the living room and moved my red recliner into the other end of the living room it has been in the den, been gathering nearly new stuff from the new Goodwill (ours just opened here a month ago, love it) i am in the process of hunting a gas fireplace to put in here also. so i am still not done yet, but oh my............i do so love the look of it now.


----------



## Southern Gal

jknappva said:


> I've sure missed you! So I'm really glad you dropped in for note. I completely understand the tiredness and I don't do even half as much as you. Drop us a quick note when you can.
> hugs,
> Junek


thank you so much, i so have missed you all, i just knew i didn't have time to sit and read all this. so i peak in when i have a chance.


----------



## gagesmom

Hey everybody, just signing in and going to catch up.


----------



## Railyn

Just a word about Postum. It was taken off the market by the manufacture a few, maybe couple of years ago. I just read that the recipe and brand name have been sold to a small private company and will be on the market again. I grew up with Postum as my folks didn't drink coffee.


----------



## pacer

Southern Gal said:


> a beautiful cheery shade of pale yellow, nothing shocking, cause i am gonna live with this color a longgggggggggggg time. i did paint one recessed wall a shade of red again, i rearranged the furniture in the living room and moved my red recliner into the other end of the living room it has been in the den, been gathering nearly new stuff from the new Goodwill (ours just opened here a month ago, love it) i am in the process of hunting a gas fireplace to put in here also. so i am still not done yet, but oh my............i do so love the look of it now.


sounds wonderful


----------



## pacer

gagesmom said:


> Hey everybody, just signing in and going to catch up.


Badger looks like he would like to get involved with the KTP


----------



## gagesmom

he is such a silly boy


pacer said:


> Badger looks like he would like to get involved with the KTP


----------



## gagesmom

okay all caught up, gotta run. Try to get back on later. If not then see you tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

No problem...like I said earlier Marianne thought it funny.


Pup lover said:


> Gwen, Marianne and C so sorry for the misunderstandings. Shouldnt comment when I havent read everything.  . AZ thanks for the heads up on getting it wrong!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will be praying that this will be resolved quickly as well as the clearance and tests at Mayo.



AZ Sticks said:


> I have dinner in the oven and I think I will go spend some time with DH while he is awake..... I need to get him. In to the gp on Tuesday and see about some blood work. He can't sit still without falling asleep and has zero energy or ambition..... Not sure if it's mental or physical, but we need to get to the bottom of it ASAP. Ttyl- AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh

It sounds lovely. Good luck finding the gas fireplace.


Southern Gal said:


> a beautiful cheery shade of pale yellow, nothing shocking, cause i am gonna live with this color a longgggggggggggg time. i did paint one recessed wall a shade of red again, i rearranged the furniture in the living room and moved my red recliner into the other end of the living room it has been in the den, been gathering nearly new stuff from the new Goodwill (ours just opened here a month ago, love it) i am in the process of hunting a gas fireplace to put in here also. so i am still not done yet, but oh my............i do so love the look of it now.


----------



## jheiens

Railyn, so glad to see you post again. I've missed you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

hey sandy - good to see you. --- sam



Sandy said:


> Hello all! I'm marking my spot. Sam great recipes as usual. I am off to read there are 37 pages in front of me. See you later!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Saw this today and am going to give it a try on all the weeds growing between the rocks on my pathway by the hobbit house. Hope it works sure would be nice.


This sounds quite similar to a recipe we were given a few months ago by someone else on here. Think that used baking soda instead of Epson Salts. I printed it out in hopes of using it. We'll have to keep each other posted on how it works.


----------



## iamsam

that could be partially the reason - it was a long hard winter. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam,is it possible it is because of your colder winter and the amount of snow? A lot of plants have to harden in cold weather if they are not used to the cold. Up here they are very hardy but they have to be as they have to survive -40 deg c. As long as they are alive they will likely grow new branches which will bud.


----------



## iamsam

I love yellow - gary painted my apartment last year while I was in seattle - the wall are bright bright yellow - the ceiling is a paler yellow and the woodwork is even brighter yellow - I love it - it seems so bright. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> a beautiful cheery shade of pale yellow, nothing shocking, cause i am gonna live with this color a longgggggggggggg time. i did paint one recessed wall a shade of red again, i rearranged the furniture in the living room and moved my red recliner into the other end of the living room it has been in the den, been gathering nearly new stuff from the new Goodwill (ours just opened here a month ago, love it) i am in the process of hunting a gas fireplace to put in here also. so i am still not done yet, but oh my............i do so love the look of it now.


----------



## iamsam

precious puppies - they look like they were born just to have fun. great baby sweater - you sure are churning them out. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hey everybody, just signing in and going to catch up.


----------



## Designer1234

My Grand daughter Hayley has been Ballet dancing for two years. She is l0 and right now they are visiting nursing homes, other schools and the Calgary Sick children's hospital. They are doing such a good job and we are very proud as she loves it. here are some pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591

gagesmom said:


> Hey everybody, just signing in and going to catch up.


I think that sweater is the prettiest one yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> My Grand daughter Hayley has been Ballet dancing for two years. She is l0 and right now they are visiting nursing homes, other schools and the Calgary Sick children's hospital. They are doing such a good job and we are very proud as she loves it. here are some pictures.


They are so cute in their costumes.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Railyn, good to see you back, how are you feeling? How is Ray progressing with his physio?
Caren, please let us know how the weed killer works, I've been fighting quack grass, a never ending battle.


----------



## iamsam

time for me to go to bed - tomorrow folks. --- sam


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Just a quick update--I have finished the knitting for the Charlotte and have it soaking now for blocking. It may actually be right this time...


oooh how exciting.looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## darowil

Shirley praying for you both- that the doctors have wisdom as they work out what is he problem with both of you.
What is the connection between diverticulitis and a blockage in your blood vessel- I presume you mean one in your heart?
Edit I see you said about a common blood vessel so it may impacting the blood supply to the bowel


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very popular here- fortified with extra minerals and vitamins! supposed to be the perfect kid's drink!- the Ads often show the child with a Milo moustache.


And with the sugar in it kids love it- not convinced that is actually good for kids despite the added vitamins (and at least it is usually added to milk which is needed)


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> I have dinner in the oven and I think I will go spend some time with DH while he is awake..... I need to get him. In to the gp on Tuesday and see about some blood work. He can't sit still without falling asleep and has zero energy or ambition..... Not sure if it's mental or physical, but we need to get to the bottom of it ASAP. Ttyl- AZ


sure needs following up is it is ongoing. Make the most of him awake to spend time with him for sure.


----------



## Spider

The girls look so cute in their costumes.
Thanks for the update Shirley, I have been wondering what how you guys are getting along. Answers are always better than the unknown.
Been so busy have only had time to catch up at night.


----------



## pammie1234

Going to bed. Lots of prayers need to be said tonight!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> My Grand daughter Hayley has been Ballet dancing for two years. She is l0 and right now they are visiting nursing homes, other schools and the Calgary Sick children's hospital. They are doing such a good job and we are very proud as she loves it. here are some pictures.


Beautiful photo of your DGD and how special that they are bringing joy to others.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I want to publicly thank you for your information and help the night I got my results. We have had major major different situations with my husbands heart problems and I was pretty down when I pm'd you. You reassured me and I have read your message often since then. I am relieved that it sounds as if we are finding some answers to my 'attacks' and light headedness as they were not improving with good dieting and other things we tried. The er is so busy that my doctor was not aware of my other visits . This time I demanded a copy of all the tests as well as the doctors opinion. I gave it to my doctor - and even though it didn't agree with my heart problems I am going to make a point now with every test for both of us to get copies of the results. I am just thankful that he had booked my apptmnt with a very good cardiologist to talk about a stress test as I likely would have thought it was just the other problem- not the heart.
> 
> It sounds from the cardiologist that as it is the artery on the left it is tied into the intestinal system so it could quite probably be one affecting the other. We just have to arrange it so that both of us are not getting 'procedures' done the same day. I am very familiar with heart problems as Pat's first heart attack was in l980 - and he is a walking miracle - His fitness saved his life many times - We have lived with so many different heart procedures over the years that I am not really scared although I am hoping there is no damage that can't be easily fixed. Thanks again dear friend. I value your opinion.


The resources on here are amazing. Knitting and way beyond. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Hey everybody, just signing in and going to catch up.


Love the way the yarn worked up into that lovely pattern. Great knitting too. Great seeing the dogs too.


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been a while (again!) so I have missed a lot of your news from last week and now nearly 40 pages to catch up for this week. We are still enjoying summer temperatures in Sydney but it is so dry that a lot of my plants are suffering badly. I have not been well for a few weeks so have neglected the watering and many plants are showing it. The ones in pots have been spending today dunked in buckets to see if I can save some.

Sam, thanks for all the effort you put in to the recipes each week. I am going to go back and check out this week's carefully - there seems to be a lot of them!

I was pleased to get a message from Joy that my squares for the afghan have arrived in Ohio. Like everyone else, I am really looking forward to seeing photos of the finished rug. What a talking piece it will be for the lucky recipient!

Healing wishes for all who are not well and happy knitting to you all. I'll sign off now so I can go back to the start of this week's TP to see what you have been up to. I'll leave you with some photos of a light festival currently on in Sydney called Vivid. Spectacular lights shows are projected on our buildings around the harbour and the city as well as a light show in Darling Harbour. It is wonderfully colourful and a great attraction in Sydney for the next few weeks. Enjoy!


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been a while (again!) so I have missed a lot of your news from last week and now nearly 40 pages to catch up for this week. We are still enjoying summer temperatures in Sydney but it is so dry that a lot of my plants are suffering badly. I have not been well for a few weeks so have neglected the watering and many plants are showing it. The ones in pots have been spending today dunked in buckets to see if I can save some.
> 
> Sam, thanks for all the effort you put in to the recipes each week. I am going to go back and check out this week's carefully - there seems to be a lot of them!
> 
> I was pleased to get a message from Joy that my squares for the afghan have arrived in Ohio. Like everyone else, I am really looking forward to seeing photos of the finished rug. What a talking piece it will be for the lucky recipient!
> 
> Healing wishes for all who are not well and happy knitting to you all. I'll sign off now so I can go back to the start of this week's TP to see what you have been up to. I'll leave you with some photos of a light festival currently on in Sydney called Vivid. Spectacular lights shows are projected on our buildings around the harbour and the city as well as a light show in Darling Harbour. It is wonderfully colourful and a great attraction in Sydney for the next few weeks. Enjoy!


Hello Nicho. Good to see you again with your lovely pictures. They are spectacular - I specially like the one of the Opera House. What a fantastic light show!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Finally had time to stop in visit. Quick glance at Sam's opening.

Have been busy with reorganising my bedroom. Now watching latest reveal on house rules. Also been trying to finish a few charity wips that will be needed real soon. Our days are warm, almost hot, but nights are cold.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorry to hear you've not been well, *Nicho* but good to have you back, even if there is already a mass of pages to read. Sam is amazing how much he puts up for us each week- catering for so many different diets. You may have missed that I am now booked to reach Sydney on the 1st October, so hopefully we will be able to meet up at some point- maybe in Goulburn!
I too have not been brilliantly well- had my first winter cold- I have now run out of honey for my cough mix brew- so will be getting more tomorrow. We have had our first icy blast in the south- the news was full of photos of the snow and black ice around Queenstown. Here it is 6 degrees outside- they were predicting even lower for tonight- but if so, not yet!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Finally had time to stop in visit. Quick glance at Sam's opening.
> 
> Have been busy with reorganising my bedroom. Now watching latest reveal on house rules. Also been trying to finish a few charity wips that will be needed real soon. Our days are warm, almost hot, but nights are cold.


Good to see you Heather! These are the House Rules- for your living quarters? It all sounds a bit much- not quite sure how you are coping!?


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> I have dinner in the oven and I think I will go spend some time with DH while he is awake..... I need to get him. In to the gp on Tuesday and see about some blood work. He can't sit still without falling asleep and has zero energy or ambition..... Not sure if it's mental or physical, but we need to get to the bottom of it ASAP. Ttyl- AZ


So sorry that Alan has this minor set-back. Still praying that insurance and Mayo can get their acts together.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read last year that wood ashes make them bloom better, I tried it & had tons of blooms last year, my lilacs don't have leaves out yet, just got green here about 3 days ago so we'll see how it blooms this year.


Wood ashes are great for irises, too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I want to publicly thank you for your information and help the night I got my results. We have had major major different situations with my husbands heart problems and I was pretty down when I pm'd you. You reassured me and I have read your message often since then. I am relieved that it sounds as if we are finding some answers to my 'attacks' and light headedness as they were not improving with good dieting and other things we tried. The er is so busy that my doctor was not aware of my other visits . This time I demanded a copy of all the tests as well as the doctors opinion. I gave it to my doctor - and even though it didn't agree with my heart problems I am going to make a point now with every test for both of us to get copies of the results. I am just thankful that he had booked my apptmnt with a very good cardiologist to talk about a stress test as I likely would have thought it was just the other problem- not the heart.
> 
> It sounds from the cardiologist that as it is the artery on the left it is tied into the intestinal system so it could quite probably be one affecting the other. We just have to arrange it so that both of us are not getting 'procedures' done the same day. I am very familiar with heart problems as Pat's first heart attack was in l980 - and he is a walking miracle - His fitness saved his life many times - We have lived with so many different heart procedures over the years that I am not really scared although I am hoping there is no damage that can't be easily fixed. Thanks again dear friend. I value your opinion.


So glad that she could reassure you. I can only offer sympathy, hugs and prayers since I'm not that knowledgeable.
Blessings,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> I really do want to know if this works, please!


I wil going to take before and after photos. Will have to wait for a sunny day it is raining here today.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hey everybody, just signing in and going to catch up.


They look so alert! Did you get Deuce's itchy problem solved? Another darling jacket!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Just a word about Postum. It was taken off the market by the manufacture a few, maybe couple of years ago. I just read that the recipe and brand name have been sold to a small private company and will be on the market again. I grew up with Postum as my folks didn't drink coffee.


Hi, Marilyn. I've missed you. How are you and Ray doing these days? I hope all of your health issues have been resolved.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> My Grand daughter Hayley has been Ballet dancing for two years. She is l0 and right now they are visiting nursing homes, other schools and the Calgary Sick children's hospital. They are doing such a good job and we are very proud as she loves it. here are some pictures.


She's a darling girl. I can see why you're so proud of her.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been a while (again!) so I have missed a lot of your news from last week and now nearly 40 pages to catch up for this week. We are still enjoying summer temperatures in Sydney but it is so dry that a lot of my plants are suffering badly. I have not been well for a few weeks so have neglected the watering and many plants are showing it. The ones in pots have been spending today dunked in buckets to see if I can save some.
> 
> Sam, thanks for all the effort you put in to the recipes each week. I am going to go back and check out this week's carefully - there seems to be a lot of them!
> 
> I was pleased to get a message from Joy that my squares for the afghan have arrived in Ohio. Like everyone else, I am really looking forward to seeing photos of the finished rug. What a talking piece it will be for the lucky recipient!
> 
> Healing wishes for all who are not well and happy knitting to you all. I'll sign off now so I can go back to the start of this week's TP to see what you have been up to. I'll leave you with some photos of a light festival currently on in Sydney called Vivid. Spectacular lights shows are projected on our buildings around the harbour and the city as well as a light show in Darling Harbour. It is wonderfully colourful and a great attraction in Sydney for the next few weeks. Enjoy!


Hope you're feeling better. Pictures are stunning, thank you. Always pleasant to see such beauty first thing in the morning!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 15c/59f at 07:09. We have a drizzly rain that is much warmer than it has been lately. Makes for a nice romantic walk if you can get past the swarms of mosquitos. 

Today's coffee 

Healing energy thoughts to everyone in need of them. HUGS for all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I am not sure about the States but we had whole hedges of tall lilac bushes -- up to l0 ft tall in Calgary while I was growing up. Some of the larger houses still have their homes surrounded with lilacs which insure privacy and are so lovely to have when they are in bloom. We don't get a lot of the wonderful flowering shrubs found in warmer places so our Lilacs are really treasured. I grew up with the wonderful scent of lilacs as one of my best memories.


I have seen many hedges of lilacs in the states that are as large as the ones we played in Canada. My sister had one on here farm was great all the kids played in it.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Hey everybody, just signing in and going to catch up.


Love the colour of the dress, such cute puppies.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> This sounds quite similar to a recipe we were given a few months ago by someone else on here. Think that used baking soda instead of Epson Salts. I printed it out in hopes of using it. We'll have to keep each other posted on how it works.


Going to give it a try one the next sunny day. Yes we will have to keep each other posted as to how well it works.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> My Grand daughter Hayley has been Ballet dancing for two years. She is l0 and right now they are visiting nursing homes, other schools and the Calgary Sick children's hospital. They are doing such a good job and we are very proud as she loves it. here are some pictures.


What beautiful young ladies and to be bringing such joy to others.


----------



## sassafras123

Angelam, love flower pics.
Nicho, sorry you have been I'll.
Daralene, glad you have been able to go out and have fun.
Shirley, your granddaughter is precious.
Sandi, sorry Alan is I'll and so tired.


----------



## Southern Gal

hi again, its early here, bj is still in bed, he is off for 2 more days, yeah..... we just celebrated (well, sorta) our 25 yr. seems only yesterday. he is a special guy. i love the quiet early mornings, its starting to feel like summer is coming. we have had such an up and down yr weather wise, turn the air on one wk, and then honestly open the windows, and enjoy the fresh air, then shut them and turn some heat on, whats up with that? 
you all are talking about this Postum drink, never heard of it, so was it not real coffee, or just the first instant stuff?
Caren, someone ask if your cleaning up after the fire, what happened at your place? (see i have missed so much)
Shirley, you and Pat are on the prayer list, your a wonderful couple, you two remind me of me and bj a lot. 
well, i have had some cherrios, and now i am going to go clean and mop a while at church, later ...i have enjoyed having the time to read and comment. i have missed you guys, maybe now that i am done with the "room" i will have time. love to all


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 15c/59f at 07:09. We have a drizzly rain that is much warmer than it has been lately. Makes for a nice romantic walk if you can get past the swarms of mosquitos.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing energy thoughts to everyone in need of them. HUGS for all.


Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee. Your weather sounds pretty much like ours today - very grey and drizzly. I had good intentions of getting out in the garden and putting in the bedding plants I bought yesterday but they may have to wait until tomorrow. Thank goodness I got the grass cut yesterday.


----------



## NanaCaren

Southern Gal said:


> hi again, its early here, bj is still in bed, he is off for 2 more days, yeah..... we just celebrated (well, sorta) our 25 yr. seems only yesterday. he is a special guy. i love the quiet early mornings, its starting to feel like summer is coming. we have had such an up and down yr weather wise, turn the air on one wk, and then honestly open the windows, and enjoy the fresh air, then shut them and turn some heat on, whats up with that?
> you all are talking about this Postum drink, never heard of it, so was it not real coffee, or just the first instant stuff?
> Caren, someone ask if your cleaning up after the fire, what happened at your place? (see i have missed so much)
> Shirley, you and Pat are on the prayer list, your a wonderful couple, you two remind me of me and bj a lot.
> well, i have had some cherrios, and now i am going to go clean and mop a while at church, later ...i have enjoyed having the time to read and comment. i have missed you guys, maybe now that i am done with the "room" i will have time. love to all


My barn burnt down a little bit ago.  but no one or any animals were hurt that is the best part.


----------



## Designer1234

Southern Gal said:


> Shirley, you and Pat are on the prayer list, your a wonderful couple, you two remind me of me and bj a lot.
> 
> It was that way with us from the day we met. It has never changed - it sounds as if you lucked out too. We are 59 years married - and not once have either of us regretted it - although as all couples do we have had our ups and downs and our tragedies. We cover each others' back and I know absolutely that nothing will ever cause a rift between us. I applaud you and know that down the road you will hopefully celebrate 59 years too.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Shirley praying for you both- that the doctors have wisdom as they work out what is he problem with both of you.
> What is the connection between diverticulitis and a blockage in your blood vessel- I presume you mean one in your heart?
> Edit I see you said about a common blood vessel so it may impacting the blood supply to the bowel


I was told in ER when I had the last attack that he was quite convinced I had a vasovagal (?) attack and that it was to do with the diverticulitis I have had over the years. He said that it could be caused by scarring etc.

Meanwhile I went for the cardio work up and my ekg showed a fully blocked left artery -- The cardiologist who is excellent - told me it could be a bit of both causing the attacks as the left artery is the one that is tied into the diverticulae which is on the left side of the intestine. I don't know exactly why but it is to do with blood flow. Others here know more than I do - however it would explain the cramping, the diarrhea etc. So they are doing lots of tests to see what is happening. She did say that there definitely is a block. I have been through just about every treatment, test and result with my husband so I know what to expect.

So that is where I am at and won't know what is really happening until all the tests are finished. I am not going to worry about it but will take it easy and read KP and join in when I want on the main forum which I haven't had time to do much this past 2 years.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 15c/59f at 07:09. We have a drizzly rain that is much warmer than it has been lately. Makes for a nice romantic walk if you can get past the swarms of mosquitos.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing energy thoughts to everyone in need of them. HUGS for all.


Good morning, Caren. Love the breakfast drink, sunnyside up life and I'm always up for a group hug.
Have a wonderful Memorial Day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Southern Gal said:


> hi again, its early here, bj is still in bed, he is off for 2 more days, yeah..... we just celebrated (well, sorta) our 25 yr. seems only yesterday. he is a special guy. i love the quiet early mornings, its starting to feel like summer is coming. we have had such an up and down yr weather wise, turn the air on one wk, and then honestly open the windows, and enjoy the fresh air, then shut them and turn some heat on, whats up with that?
> you all are talking about this Postum drink, never heard of it, so was it not real coffee, or just the first instant stuff?
> Caren, someone ask if your cleaning up after the fire, what happened at your place? (see i have missed so much)
> Shirley, you and Pat are on the prayer list, your a wonderful couple, you two remind me of me and bj a lot.
> well, i have had some cherrios, and now i am going to go clean and mop a while at church, later ...i have enjoyed having the time to read and comment. i have missed you guys, maybe now that i am done with the "room" i will have time. love to all


Postum is made from toasted wheat and molasses. I think it was made primarily during WWII as a substitute for coffee. My mom drank it during and for a while even after the war.
I see Caren has answered your question about her fire.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I miss those days with our girls --- we used to have many dance recitals and would go too the pre-schools and the Sr. Citizen Centers and some nursing homes == was such a joy to see the smiles they brought to peoples' faces and the girls always had so much fun. Will Hayley take Jazz and Tap also?

Our son was in the singing groups and his favorite was the Madrigals and there'd be a big banquet each year where there would be a medieval fest, etc. as a fund raiser -- lots of good times.

I'm glad we made the most of those years and were at the track meets, the swim meets, the softball games, tennis matches, dance and music programs, and basketball games.

It will soon be time to be on the go that much---but now with the grandkids.

Tell Hayley nice job from me -- I'm sure she's the joy of you and Pat's lives.



Designer1234 said:


> My Grand daughter Hayley has been Ballet dancing for two years. She is l0 and right now they are visiting nursing homes, other schools and the Calgary Sick children's hospital. They are doing such a good job and we are very proud as she loves it. here are some pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree

gagesmom wrote:
Hey everybody, just signing in and going to catch up.


I think that sweater is the prettiest yet.


Think this one is from some of your tent sale finds? The baby jacquards yarn really knits up nicely. I hear that soe of the colors are being discontinued and maybe the yarn design itself---which will be a shame since it is so cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Once in a while we'd have Nestle Quick which is a powdered chocolate to be used with milk (never got into the strawberry flavored one). But mostly Mom would make hot chocolate using the Hershey's chocolate syrup. We used to have big 4-H outings and Mom would get the syrup in huge institutional sized cans and make a full milk can full of chocolate milk and set it in the milk cooler in the barn...nice memories of taking the metal camp cups and dipping into the can to get some---it was really funny when the kid was barely taller than the can.

Dad had cut up an old oil drum to make a big long barbeque pit and he'd get the wieners that were still all hooked together to grill outside. I still think those were the best hot dogs I've ever eaten and were probably pretty healthy since they were probably made locally. Mom would make her famous potato salad and we'd have several watermelons that were also in the big milk cooler. This even was usually every Memorial Day to kick off the preparations being made for the County Fair in August. It was just for the boys' club and they'd be picking out what animals they were going to be showing at the fair and they'd start the grooming and training and practicing how to show the animals properly at the fair. Kind of like a dog show except for farm animals.



darowil said:


> And with the sugar in it kids love it- not convinced that is actually good for kids despite the added vitamins (and at least it is usually added to milk which is needed)


Amazing how one little topic of Bosco can evoke so many many memories -- I'll have to check out what Milo is....haven't heard of that before.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That must be glorious to see in person.



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been a while (again!) so I have missed a lot of your news from last week and now nearly 40 pages to catch up for this week. Enjoy!


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> I was told in ER when I had the last attack that he was quite convinced I had a vasovagal (?) attack and that it was to do with the diverticulitis I have had over the years. He said that it could be caused by scarring etc.
> 
> Meanwhile I went for the cardio work up and my ekg showed a fully blocked left artery -- The cardiologist who is excellent - told me it could be a bit of both causing the attacks as the left artery is the one that is tied into the diverticulae which is on the left side of the intestine. I don't know exactly why but it is to do with blood flow. Others here know more than I do - however it would explain the cramping, the diarrhea etc. So they are doing lots of tests to see what is happening. She did say that there definitely is a block. I have been through just about every treatment, test and result with my husband so I know what to expect.
> 
> So that is where I am at and won't know what is really happening until all the tests are finished. I am not going to worry about it but will take it easy and read KP and join in when I want on the main forum which I haven't had time to do much this past 2 years.


Sounds like they are giving you a very thorough investigation with all tests available. That is good news and will enable them to come up with the very best treatment plan for you. Not easy having to go through all this but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. Keeping you in my thoughts and wishing you and Pat a very healthy future together. x


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Once in a while we'd have Nestle Quick which is a powdered chocolate to be used with milk (never got into the strawberry flavored one). But mostly Mom would make hot chocolate using the Hershey's chocolate syrup. We used to have big 4-H outings and Mom would get the syrup in huge institutional sized cans and make a full milk can full of chocolate milk and set it in the milk cooler in the barn...nice memories of taking the metal camp cups and dipping into the can to get some---it was really funny when the kid was barely taller than the can.
> 
> Dad had cut up an old oil drum to make a big long barbeque pit and he'd get the wieners that were still all hooked together to grill outside. I still think those were the best hot dogs I've ever eaten and were probably pretty healthy since they were probably made locally. Mom would make her famous potato salad and we'd have several watermelons that were also in the big milk cooler. This even was usually every Memorial Day to kick off the preparations being made for the County Fair in August. It was just for the boys' club and they'd be picking out what animals they were going to be showing at the fair and they'd start the grooming and training and practicing how to show the animals properly at the fair. Kind of like a dog show except for farm animals.
> 
> Amazing how one little topic of Bosco can evoke so many many memories -- I'll have to check out what Milo is....haven't heard of that before.


Do you have Ovaltine, Rookie? it is similar to Ovaltine- sort of granular and chocolatey.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think it may still be on the shelves -- I don't go down the aisle with Kool-Aid, Nestle Quick etc. as we don't use those products. I keep a Hershey's chocolate in our refrigerator that we use to flavor for chocolate including mocha drinks, cold and hot chocolate milk. But we probably have it---that aisle is almost as big as the coffee/tea aisle. It was one of the most striking differences in going to a grocery store in London (Tesco) versus our local groceries--I think ours are 4 x the size with way too many choices! We'll have to take PurpleFi and London Girl to the grocery store for them to experience the reverse.

When I managed our Expatriate program at work, navigating our grocery stores was a big challenge for many of our managers from elsewhere. I remember one who would just stand in front of the rows mesmerized and almost paralyzed from being able to choose---way too overwhelming.



Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have Ovaltine, Rookie? it is similar to Ovaltine- sort of granular and chocolatey.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it may still be on the shelves -- I don't go down the aisle with Kool-Aid, Nestle Quick etc. as we don't use those products. I keep a Hershey's chocolate in our refrigerator that we use to flavor for chocolate including mocha drinks, cold and hot chocolate milk. But we probably have it---that aisle is almost as big as the coffee/tea aisle. It was one of the most striking differences in going to a grocery store in London (Tesco) versus our local groceries--I think ours are 4 x the size with way too many choices! We'll have to take PurpleFi and London Girl to the grocery store for them to experience the reverse.
> 
> When I managed our Expatriate program at work, navigating our grocery stores was a big challenge for many of our managers from elsewhere. I remember one who would just stand in front of the rows mesmerized and almost paralyzed from being able to choose---way too overwhelming.


The choice can be bad enough here- Rookie- so I hesitate to think how overwhelmed I would be!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Love the breakfast drink, sunnyside up life and I'm always up for a group hug.
> Have a wonderful Memorial Day.
> Junek


God morning June, ou have a wonderful Memorial Day as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just go with my list and usually know what are the best values, but I watch the sales and usually buy per coupons I have -- the shelves are marked with unit pricing - so that helps make it easier -- I just grab and go. Once in awhile, I'll distracted when I see a new product being shown (new protein bars, etc.), but my grocery purchases are usually the same every week with meat, paper products, etc. being purchased at our Costco (large bulk/warehouse) store.

I was also amazed at how empty of shoppers the Tesco stores were no matter what time of day I was there--but being so close to the Burroughs outdoor market, I assumed most people were shopping there. Our stores are crowded almost all the time -- I try to go very early (7:00 a.m.) on Thursdays when the sales start to avoid long check out lines and full parking lots.



Lurker 2 said:


> The choice can be bad enough here- Rookie- so I hesitate to think how overwhelmed I would be!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just want to wish everyone a beautiful Memorial Day. Many thanks to those who have served, God bless you all.


----------



## purl2diva

RookieRetiree said:


> When I managed our Expatriate program at work, navigating our grocery stores was a big challenge for many of our managers from elsewhere. I remember one who would just stand in front of the rows mesmerized and almost paralyzed from being able to choose---way too overwhelming.


When our children were grade school age each was allowed to pick out their cereal for the week-sometimes a long process because of the choices. When we moved to England, the choices were much reduced and no one complained and shopping was so much easier. I also loved the fact that there were no toys advertised on TV so Christmas presents were really a surprise.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning all. Just getting on now and it is approaching 10am.

Happy Memorial Day to all my American friends. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Caught up,

Thanks for the comments on the top. I can't help my new addiction. :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

Maybe the third time is the charm. I have written 2 books and lost both so will try again. I see that my labtop is acting crazy so who knows what will be the outcome, DH and I have been busy with medical apts and because we live in a small community, each apt is a drive away. We are happy with our drs so don't want to change to ones closer. DH is doing well with his physotherapy. He has gone from a walker to just a cane. He is also driving a very little bit but he enjoys the freedom of now having me take him on local runs. He is acting like he feels much better so that is a good thing. A side note for Designer 1234, he had stints for many years and they did him good. His by-pass surgery was a new type where they didn't put him on by-pass machine. It is called a beating heart by-pass and it is much easier on the heart we are told.
I have had my yearly CT scan for the kidney cancer and also my 3 month check-up for the thyroid cancer. At this point is appears that I am cancer free. I will keep getting check-up but feel very positive. I am starting to get my energy back and it is so wonderful. Have been doing a little cooking and much needed housework. I get tired easily but not like I did a month or so ago. I just want to give the praises to God for my healing.
The knitting has ben rather off and on but that is fine with me. I have no deadline. I have also done a little sewing and machine embroidery so things are getting back to normal. I will post pictures when someone has time to help me. I am a complete computer dumbie. 
We are enjoy a little rain. Hope it rains all day as we are so dry.
I have not commented of any of the postings but I have read them. Just too many to comment on and I would leave soneone out so just a general comment hoping that everyone is on the mend and enjoying life. 
Now that I have worn your eyes out, I will see if I can get this posted. I am scared to even proof read it as the computer and operator are both acting up today. Love and best wishes one and all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have to say I really enjoyed the shopping experience in London. I can't even imagine letting the kids pick out the cereal for the week---too many opportunities for conflict with all the sugary cereals offered and of course, they are the ones that have the commercials in all kids' TV programs.



purl2diva said:


> When our children were grade school age each was allowed to pick out their cereal for the week-sometimes a long process because of the choices. When we moved to England, the choices were much reduced and no one complained and shopping was so much easier. I also loved the fact that there were no toys advertised on TV so Christmas presents were really a surprise.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So good to hear you both are doing better. You remain on my prayer list....and looking forward to your one year mark of being cancer-free. Glad to hear the energy is gradually getting higher--that's one of the toughest things of being sick--all the catch up on things that needs to be done afterwards.



Railyn said:


> Maybe the third time is the charm. I have written 2 books and lost both so will try again. I see that my labtop is acting crazy so who knows what will be the outcome, DH and I have been busy with medical apts and because we live in a small community, each apt is a drive away. We are happy with our drs so don't want to change to ones closer. DH is doing well with his physotherapy. He has gone from a walker to just a cane. He is also driving a very little bit but he enjoys the freedom of now having me take him on local runs. He is acting like he feels much better so that is a good thing. A side note for Designer 1234, he had stints for many years and they did him good. His by-pass surgery was a new type where they didn't put him on by-pass machine. It is called a beating heart by-pass and it is much easier on the heart we are told.
> I have had my yearly CT scan for the kidney cancer and also my 3 month check-up for the thyroid cancer. At this point is appears that I am cancer free. I will keep getting check-up but feel very positive. I am starting to get my energy back and it is so wonderful. Have been doing a little cooking and much needed housework. I get tired easily but not like I did a month or so ago. I just want to give the praises to God for my healing.
> The knitting has ben rather off and on but that is fine with me. I have no deadline. I have also done a little sewing and machine embroidery so things are getting back to normal. I will post pictures when someone has time to help me. I am a complete computer dumbie.
> We are enjoy a little rain. Hope it rains all day as we are so dry.
> I have not commented of any of the postings but I have read them. Just too many to comment on and I would leave soneone out so just a general comment hoping that everyone is on the mend and enjoying life.
> Now that I have worn your eyes out, I will see if I can get this posted. I am scared to even proof read it as the computer and operator are both acting up today. Love and best wishes one and all.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I have to say I really enjoyed the shopping experience in London. I can't even imagine letting the kids pick out the cereal for the week---too many opportunities for conflict with all the sugary cereals offered and of course, they are the ones that have the commercials in all kids' TV programs.


Jamie and I really enjoyed shopping in London and the fresh fruits and veggies were better than we get in some of the farmers markets here.


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> Maybe the third time is the charm. I have written 2 books and lost both so will try again. I see that my labtop is acting crazy so who knows what will be the outcome, DH and I have been busy with medical apts and because we live in a small community, each apt is a drive away. We are happy with our drs so don't want to change to ones closer. DH is doing well with his physotherapy. He has gone from a walker to just a cane. He is also driving a very little bit but he enjoys the freedom of now having me take him on local runs. He is acting like he feels much better so that is a good thing. A side note for Designer 1234, he had stints for many years and they did him good. His by-pass surgery was a new type where they didn't put him on by-pass machine. It is called a beating heart by-pass and it is much easier on the heart we are told.
> I have had my yearly CT scan for the kidney cancer and also my 3 month check-up for the thyroid cancer. At this point is appears that I am cancer free. I will keep getting check-up but feel very positive. I am starting to get my energy back and it is so wonderful. Have been doing a little cooking and much needed housework. I get tired easily but not like I did a month or so ago. I just want to give the praises to God for my healing.
> The knitting has ben rather off and on but that is fine with me. I have no deadline. I have also done a little sewing and machine embroidery so things are getting back to normal. I will post pictures when someone has time to help me. I am a complete computer dumbie.
> We are enjoy a little rain. Hope it rains all day as we are so dry.
> I have not commented of any of the postings but I have read them. Just too many to comment on and I would leave soneone out so just a general comment hoping that everyone is on the mend and enjoying life.
> Now that I have worn your eyes out, I will see if I can get this posted. I am scared to even proof read it as the computer and operator are both acting up today. Love and best wishes one and all.


Good to see you again Lyn and to hear that you and DH are both progressing well. I'm sure you're enjoying having a bit more energy and being able to gradually do more of the things you enjoy. Take care and don't rush things. Love to you both. x


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been a while (again!) so I have missed a lot of your news from last week and now nearly 40 pages to catch up for this week. We are still enjoying summer temperatures in Sydney but it is so dry that a lot of my plants are suffering badly. I have not been well for a few weeks so have neglected the watering and many plants are showing it. The ones in pots have been spending today dunked in buckets to see if I can save some.
> 
> Sam, thanks for all the effort you put in to the recipes each week. I am going to go back and check out this week's carefully - there seems to be a lot of them!
> 
> I was pleased to get a message from Joy that my squares for the afghan have arrived in Ohio. Like everyone else, I am really looking forward to seeing photos of the finished rug. What a talking piece it will be for the lucky recipient!
> 
> Healing wishes for all who are not well and happy knitting to you all. I'll sign off now so I can go back to the start of this week's TP to see what you have been up to. I'll leave you with some photos of a light festival currently on in Sydney called Vivid. Spectacular lights shows are projected on our buildings around the harbour and the city as well as a light show in Darling Harbour. It is wonderfully colourful and a great attraction in Sydney for the next few weeks. Enjoy!


Good to see you here even if just briefly. Those photos of the lights are stunning.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Finally had time to stop in visit. Quick glance at Sam's opening.
> 
> Have been busy with reorganising my bedroom. Now watching latest reveal on house rules. Also been trying to finish a few charity wips that will be needed real soon. Our days are warm, almost hot, but nights are cold.


Think the whole country has forgotten that it is almost winter. Only 18 expected today and that is the coldest for a couple of weeks. Nights are cool but not yet cold (well we did have a weel early in May when we were fooled into thinking winter had arrived. But now it seems like mid spring rather than late autumn (very late autumn as well)


----------



## Bonnie7591

angelam said:


> Hello Nicho. Good to see you again with your lovely pictures. They are spectacular - I specially like the one of the Opera House. What a fantastic light show!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Spectacular light show.
Nicho, hope you a feeling better now.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have Ovaltine, Rookie? it is similar to Ovaltine- sort of granular and chocolatey.


But much nicer to eat by the spoonful than Ovaltine! (it is meant to go in milk but makes a very nice topping for things and is lovely eaten straight out the tin. Just as well we never have it in the house!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all! Taking a break from planting the ridiculous number of annuals that I bought on Saturday. Never could resist any pansy that see - have to get several of each color. Then I've had to yank out the dandilions that had roots in the center of the earth. I'm beat and I still have about 25 more to plant, oh, well it will be beautiful when I finish.
Praying for all in need especially Shirley and Pat and the preemie who is so sick. Love, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Wood ashes are great for irises, too.
> Junek


Thanks for that tip, June, I have a bag of ashes sitting in the greenhouse, I'll dump them around the iris .
We are getting rain this morning, sure making everything green-up, making all the bedding plants I put out happy too.
I'm off this morning to physio, I'm going to stop at the local green house for a look on my way, would like a couple more vines, I planted canary bird vines but they didn't grow, they seem a little fiddly. I'll drop stuff at Sarcan this morning too. Yesterday I made a to-do list of little jobs, after the Sarcan run will have only one left, finish up a crib quilt I've been making so it's ready for the quilt show June 14, rainy day is good to do that.


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> Maybe the third time is the charm. I have written 2 books and lost both so will try again. I see that my labtop is acting crazy so who knows what will be the outcome, DH and I have been busy with medical apts and because we live in a small community, each apt is a drive away. We are happy with our drs so don't want to change to ones closer. DH is doing well with his physotherapy. He has gone from a walker to just a cane. He is also driving a very little bit but he enjoys the freedom of now having me take him on local runs. He is acting like he feels much better so that is a good thing. A side note for Designer 1234, he had stints for many years and they did him good. His by-pass surgery was a new type where they didn't put him on by-pass machine. It is called a beating heart by-pass and it is much easier on the heart we are told.
> I have had my yearly CT scan for the kidney cancer and also my 3 month check-up for the thyroid cancer. At this point is appears that I am cancer free. I will keep getting check-up but feel very positive. I am starting to get my energy back and it is so wonderful. Have been doing a little cooking and much needed housework. I get tired easily but not like I did a month or so ago. I just want to give the praises to God for my healing.
> The knitting has ben rather off and on but that is fine with me. I have no deadline. I have also done a little sewing and machine embroidery so things are getting back to normal. I will post pictures when someone has time to help me. I am a complete computer dumbie.
> We are enjoy a little rain. Hope it rains all day as we are so dry.
> I have not commented of any of the postings but I have read them. Just too many to comment on and I would leave soneone out so just a general comment hoping that everyone is on the mend and enjoying life.
> Now that I have worn your eyes out, I will see if I can get this posted. I am scared to even proof read it as the computer and operator are both acting up today. Love and best wishes one and all.


Good to hear that you are both picking up you've a tough time over recent months.


----------



## darowil

And now I am going to do the sensible thing and head off to bed as it now Tuesday morning (for a whole 20 minutes). Not sure how much I will be on for the next few days. Things I need to get done this week (including possibly a night away with a friend), then the Guild exhibition starting with setup Friday, then two days in Melbourne with Vicky Tuesday and Wednesday for a research project I have been participating in but which is about to finish. And then I hope to be going away for about a week but nothing has been settled yet as far as I know.


----------



## pacer

Railyn...so happy to hear that you and Ray are doing so much better. Do as your body will allow you and then rest as you need to. If anyone chooses to enter your home and judge your housekeeping, then hand them the cleaning supplies and let them clean. Enjoy time with Ray and craft whenever you feel like it. Knitting is my hobby, so I do it to enjoy it.

Nicho...Enjoy the beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us. I do hope you will be feeling better soon.

I would like to wish everyone a safe Memorial Day. Remembering those who have served our countries to provide the freedom and safety we all like to have in our lives.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Taking a break from planting the ridiculous number of annuals that I bought on Saturday. Never could resist any pansy that see - have to get several of each color. Then I've had to yank out the dandilions that had roots in the center of the earth. I'm beat and I still have about 25 more to plant, oh, well it will be beautiful when I finish.
> Praying for all in need especially Shirley and Pat and the preemie who is so sick. Love, Paula


Sounds like you & I may be soul mates, my husband always laughs at how many flowers I plant each year,, the old faithful petunias but then have to try new things to see how they do here. Have you ever planted Love Lies Bleeding. It is supposed to grow 24 inches tall, I watered with water from the slough which smells rather like sewage & OMG, they went crazy, were 5 feet tall with blooms hanging to the ground, amazing.
For this not familiar with this plant.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=love+lies+bleeding+plant&qpvt=love+lies+bleeding+plant&FORM=IGRE

I still have quite a few wave petunias in my greenhouse, will have to call the nursing home & see if they want any, otherwise I may be sticking them amng my other flowers, can't let them waste :lol: Too bad you weren't closer, I could share. :lol: 
Well must get off my butt & ready to go.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Forgot to comment, Railyn, glad both you & Ray are doing better. Take it easy dont want to overdo.

Caren, thanks for the morning drink & cartoons, have a great day.

I have seen the various drinks in the isles at the stores in Lloydminster but never tried anything but Nestles Quik chocolate both powder & syrup. I drink chocolate milk every morning for breakfast, never liked plain milk.
My kids were never much for sugary cereal, usually corn flakes, rice krispies, cherios & occasionally sugar crisp, honey coated puffed wheat, mostly it was me who like that,my mom used to buy that as a treat as she like it too.


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy to hear the good news and continue sending healing thoughts to those who need them.

The cardigan is halfway dry and so far, I am thinking I am not happy with it still. Dunno...

Thought I'd update you on my mini greenhouse egg--have 18 pips growing so far.


----------



## pammie1234

Today I am thinking about all of the military men and women, both past and present, that risk their lives daily so that we can have freedom. You are appreciated every day. You are my heroes.

Shirley, I am so sorry to hear of the health issues. I hope that the doctors will be able to get this taken care of as soon as possible. Same for Pat.

We are getting a little rain. Even though it may hamper some of the Memorial Day activities, I'm really glad to see the rain. I just hope I can keep the dogs out of the mud!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> Happy to hear the good news and continue sending healing thoughts to those who need them.
> 
> The cardigan is halfway dry and so far, I am thinking I am not happy with it still. Dunno...
> 
> Thought I'd update you on my mini greenhouse egg--have 18 pips growing so far.


What are you growing?


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Happy to hear the good news and continue sending healing thoughts to those who need them.
> 
> The cardigan is halfway dry and so far, I am thinking I am not happy with it still. Dunno...
> 
> Thought I'd update you on my mini greenhouse egg--have 18 pips growing so far.


DJ says that is so cool :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are you growing?


They are cactus pips (DD and I planted seeds).


----------



## Gweniepooh

Railyn it was so good to see your post. I'm so glad that you and Ray are both doing better. God is good! Continue to rest when you need to; as you know the treatments even though done can really take it out of you.

Didn't know you did machine embroidery. What type of machine do you have and what software program do you use? I'm having fits right now getting my machine to accept the designs I try to send it. Don't know if it is the flash drive for the machine, the new computer & new software, me or a combination of all three! Hope to get it worked out this week but of course have to wait until the holiday is over to contact any help.

Again, so thankful for your recovery and thanking God for you.



Railyn said:


> Maybe the third time is the charm. I have written 2 books and lost both so will try again. I see that my labtop is acting crazy so who knows what will be the outcome, DH and I have been busy with medical apts and because we live in a small community, each apt is a drive away. We are happy with our drs so don't want to change to ones closer. DH is doing well with his physotherapy. He has gone from a walker to just a cane. He is also driving a very little bit but he enjoys the freedom of now having me take him on local runs. He is acting like he feels much better so that is a good thing. A side note for Designer 1234, he had stints for many years and they did him good. His by-pass surgery was a new type where they didn't put him on by-pass machine. It is called a beating heart by-pass and it is much easier on the heart we are told.
> I have had my yearly CT scan for the kidney cancer and also my 3 month check-up for the thyroid cancer. At this point is appears that I am cancer free. I will keep getting check-up but feel very positive. I am starting to get my energy back and it is so wonderful. Have been doing a little cooking and much needed housework. I get tired easily but not like I did a month or so ago. I just want to give the praises to God for my healing.
> The knitting has ben rather off and on but that is fine with me. I have no deadline. I have also done a little sewing and machine embroidery so things are getting back to normal. I will post pictures when someone has time to help me. I am a complete computer dumbie.
> We are enjoy a little rain. Hope it rains all day as we are so dry.
> I have not commented of any of the postings but I have read them. Just too many to comment on and I would leave soneone out so just a general comment hoping that everyone is on the mend and enjoying life.
> Now that I have worn your eyes out, I will see if I can get this posted. I am scared to even proof read it as the computer and operator are both acting up today. Love and best wishes one and all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Boy can I relate to the dandelions....grass needs cutting and until then am referring to the abundance of dandelions as my big flower bed.....LOL, Don't over do and enjoy your pansies.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Taking a break from planting the ridiculous number of annuals that I bought on Saturday. Never could resist any pansy that see - have to get several of each color. Then I've had to yank out the dandilions that had roots in the center of the earth. I'm beat and I still have about 25 more to plant, oh, well it will be beautiful when I finish.
> Praying for all in need especially Shirley and Pat and the preemie who is so sick. Love, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy can I relate to the dandelions....grass needs cutting and until then am referring to the abundance of dandelions as my big flower bed.....LOL, Don't over do and enjoy your pansies.


Pick the dandelions and make wine from them. I am sure I could supply the entire army base with wind for a year with the number I have growing in the yard.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've been buying some dandelion tea --- and just looked up a recipe and it looks like it would be easy to make:

http://www.dandeliontea.org/dandelion-tea/dandelion-tea-recipe



NanaCaren said:


> Pick the dandelions and make wine from them. I am sure I could supply the entire army base with wind for a year with the number I have growing in the yard.


----------



## Railyn

Didn't know you did machine embroidery. What type of machine do you have and what software program do you use? I'm having fits right now getting my machine to accept the designs I try to send it. Don't know if it is the flash drive for the machine, the new computer & new software, me or a combination of all three! Hope to get it worked out this week but of course have to wait until the holiday is over to contact any help.

I have a Baby Lock Ellisimo and I love it. I do everything from a flash drive as I haven't taken the time to learn how to post directly from the lap top. What I really like to do is use my old machine for the streight stitching while keeping an eye on the embroidery. I am so bad that I have to set a timer if I need to quit at a given time. I just get carried away. Hopefully tomorrow will be spent at the machines. Need to clean house today. Ugh!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you & I may be soul mates, my husband always laughs at how many flowers I plant each year,, the old faithful petunias but then have to try new things to see how they do here. Have you ever planted Love Lies Bleeding. It is supposed to grow 24 inches tall, I watered with water from the slough which smells rather like sewage & OMG, they went crazy, were 5 feet tall with blooms hanging to the ground, amazing.
> For this not familiar with this plant.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=love+lies+bleeding+plant&qpvt=love+lies+bleeding+plant&FORM=IGRE
> 
> I still have quite a few wave petunias in my greenhouse, will have to call the nursing home & see if they want any, otherwise I may be sticking them amng my other flowers, can't let them waste :lol: Too bad you weren't closer, I could share. :lol:
> Well must get off my butt & ready to go.


Here in VA, we're taking out our pansies now. Our late spring and summer are so hot that they get "leggy" and are not as attractive as they are when the weather is cool and cold.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> I have dinner in the oven and I think I will go spend some time with DH while he is awake..... I need to get him. In to the gp on Tuesday and see about some blood work. He can't sit still without falling asleep and has zero energy or ambition..... Not sure if it's mental or physical, but we need to get to the bottom of it ASAP. Ttyl- AZ


AZ...Just so sorry to hear this and hope you can get to the bottom of things soon to get some improvement. Hugs and healing wishes for him and I know this is so hard on you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been buying some dandelion tea --- and just looked up a recipe and it looks like it would be easy to make:
> 
> http://www.dandeliontea.org/dandelion-tea/dandelion-tea-recipe


Tea from the leaves and also wonderful fresh leaves for a salad. You can also use the root for a tea. As Caren said, you can make wine from the blossoms. The whole plant is useful if not sprayed with insecticides.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Taking a break from planting the ridiculous number of annuals that I bought on Saturday. Never could resist any pansy that see - have to get several of each color. Then I've had to yank out the dandilions that had roots in the center of the earth. I'm beat and I still have about 25 more to plant, oh, well it will be beautiful when I finish.
> Praying for all in need especially Shirley and Pat and the preemie who is so sick. Love, Paula


So good to hear from you. Have been thinking of you. I really want to get down and go to the Moosewood Restaurant and the I hear you have a nice Farmer's Market too that is open all day. Will have to do my research.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Tea from the leaves and also wonderful fresh leaves for a salad. You can also use the root for a tea. As Caren said, you can make wine from the blossoms. The whole plant is useful if not sprayed with insecticides.


The fresh root when a sliced very thin is good in a stir fry as well. Mum uses fresh young burdock roots in stir fries too.


----------



## flyty1n

AZ sticks..I am so glad you are getting your DH to the doctor. Be sure he does a complete blood panel as well as an electrolyte panel. I am wondering if his electrolytes are off and resulting in his extreme weariness.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you & I may be soul mates, my husband always laughs at how many flowers I plant each year,, the old faithful petunias but then have to try new things to see how they do here. Have you ever planted Love Lies Bleeding. It is supposed to grow 24 inches tall, I watered with water from the slough which smells rather like sewage & OMG, they went crazy, were 5 feet tall with blooms hanging to the ground, amazing.
> For this not familiar with this plant.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=love+lies+bleeding+plant&qpvt=love+lies+bleeding+plant&FORM=IGRE
> 
> I still have quite a few wave petunias in my greenhouse, will have to call the nursing home & see if they want any, otherwise I may be sticking them amng my other flowers, can't let them waste :lol: Too bad you weren't closer, I could share. :lol:
> Well must get off my butt & ready to go.


Bonnie, thanks for reminding me - I have some seeds for the Love Lies Bleeding and forgot them. Think I'll clear a small spot or three and scatter a few - I've had them grow up to about 3 feet or so - maybe a little Miracle Gro when they are a few inches high. Thanks for mentioning them!!! Paula


----------



## NanaCaren

Thought these would be a nice for the young ones to make should be nice for week end picnic treats. I think any berry would be good.


----------



## Lurker 2

We are down to 2 degrees here (35 F) I am cold- the house is only 10 degrees- not cold enough yet to turn on the heater, but at this rate I am going to have to drag it through, so I've got it when I need it. The south has more snow. I have been warned to expect cold when I go to Goulburn in the spring. so I will be taking my grey guernsey, and a warm jacket, I plan on buying a pair of Ugg boots while I am there.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> We are down to 2 degrees here (35 F) I am cold- the house is only 10 degrees- not cold enough yet to turn on the heater, but at this rate I am going to have to drag it through, so I've got it when I need it. The south has more snow. I have been warned to expect cold when I go to Goulburn in the spring. so I will be taking my grey guernsey, and a warm jacket, I plan on buying a pair of Ugg boots while I am there.


Keep warm dear that is a bit chilly, especially if it goes down to 10.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Keep warm dear that is a bit chilly, especially if it goes down to 10.


I have on my guernsey, a cowl and my fingerless gloves- and we are nowhere near daybreak- so it seems almost colder- it is -being Auckland- a damp cold- time for a hot coffee I reckon!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I have on my guernsey, a cowl and my fingerless gloves- and we are nowhere near daybreak- so it seems almost colder- it is -being Auckland- a damp cold- time for a hot coffee I reckon!


Hot coffee sounds a good idea helps stave off the chill. The dampness never helps.

HUGS for you


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Hot coffee sounds a good idea helps stave off the chill. The dampness never helps.
> 
> HUGS for you


We have black ice in the south, and quite a few hundreds further south are without power- not expected to be reconnected till later this morning- storm damage. That coffee is calling- and thanks for the hugs!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> We have black ice in the south, and quite a few hundreds further south are without power- not expected to be reconnected till later this morning- storm damage. That coffee is calling- and thanks for the hugs!


That doesn't sound like much fun for the ones further south. 
You are most welcome for the hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That doesn't sound like much fun for the ones further south.
> You are most welcome for the hugs.


They have had a bad run of bad weather- far more rain than they need- and now the snow and ice, with high winds too.
It is dawning without clouds here, and down to 1.8 degrees.


----------



## gagesmom

Gage is better and now I feel like crap :thumbdown: 

Throat and ears hurt. neck, shoulders and back are killing me and I have a horrendous headache.

Checking in and catching up before work.

caught up see you all after work.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Gage is better and now I feel like crap :thumbdown:
> 
> Throat and ears hurt. neck, shoulders and back are killing me and I have a horrendous headache.
> 
> Checking in and catching up before work.
> 
> caught up see you all after work.


That does not sound like fun.


----------



## Bulldog

Couple more from Chelsea.

Angelam, don't think I have ever seen Lupins. They are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bulldog

I have dinner in the oven and I think I will go spend some time with DH while he is awake..... I need to get him. In to the gp on Tuesday and see about some blood work. He can't sit still without falling asleep and has zero energy or ambition..... Not sure if it's mental or physical, but we need to get to the bottom of it ASAP. Ttyl- AZ

Know how you feel, Sandi. Jim and I went to Jackson yesterday after Sunday School. We stopped at Logans for lunch then went to Lowe's (we are still repairing from the tornado damage and had to look for back doors). When we got to the door of Lowe's I couldn't get him to a chair quick enough. I got a riding cart for him. We went to Sams and he had another spell. Got another cart. All the way home he said he just didn't feel good. He has seen his internist and cardiologist and neither one of them have done anything. He has an appointment on the 29th with the pulmonologist. We see all these doctors and they are all told what is going on and no one does anything. I feel as if there is a dark cloud over my head. All I can do is pray. My heart goes out to you, sweet sister of the heart.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Gage is better and now I feel like crap :thumbdown:
> 
> Throat and ears hurt. neck, shoulders and back are killing me and I have a horrendous headache.
> 
> Checking in and catching up before work.
> 
> caught up see you all after work.


Perhaps you and Gage both should pay the Dr a visit tomorrow. Hpe you're both felling better soon.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Are you in with the doctors when Jim has told him about the spells and other symptoms? You may need to step in and start asking very direct questions and let them know that "doing nothing" is no longer an option you'll accept. I know it's tough to be that way, but sometimes it's necessary.



Bulldog said:


> I have dinner in the oven and I think I will go spend some time with DH while he is awake..... I need to get him. In to the gp on Tuesday and see about some blood work. He can't sit still without falling asleep and has zero energy or ambition..... Not sure if it's mental or physical, but we need to get to the bottom of it ASAP. Ttyl- AZ
> 
> Know how you feel, Sandi. Jim and I went to Jackson yesterday after Sunday School. We stopped at Logans for lunch then went to Lowe's (we are still repairing from the tornado damage and had to look for back doors). When we got to the door of Lowe's I couldn't get him to a chair quick enough. I got a riding cart for him. We went to Sams and he had another spell. Got another cart. All the way home he said he just didn't feel good. He has seen his internist and cardiologist and neither one of them have done anything. He has an appointment on the 29th with the pulmonologist. We see all these doctors and they are all told what is going on and no one does anything. I feel as if there is a dark cloud over my head. All I can do is pray. My heart goes out to you, sweet sister of the heart.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> I have dinner in the oven and I think I will go spend some time with DH while he is awake..... I need to get him. In to the gp on Tuesday and see about some blood work. He can't sit still without falling asleep and has zero energy or ambition..... Not sure if it's mental or physical, but we need to get to the bottom of it ASAP. Ttyl- AZ
> 
> Know how you feel, Sandi. Jim and I went to Jackson yesterday after Sunday School. We stopped at Logans for lunch then went to Lowe's (we are still repairing from the tornado damage and had to look for back doors). When we got to the door of Lowe's I couldn't get him to a chair quick enough. I got a riding cart for him. We went to Sams and he had another spell. Got another cart. All the way home he said he just didn't feel good. He has seen his internist and cardiologist and neither one of them have done anything. He has an appointment on the 29th with the pulmonologist. We see all these doctors and they are all told what is going on and no one does anything. I feel as if there is a dark cloud over my head. All I can do is pray. My heart goes out to you, sweet sister of the heart.


I'm so sorry that the Dr's are doing nothing.

Perhaps it's time to change Dr's. Praying that you'll soon get the help he needs.

Junek


----------



## Bulldog

Melody, the little sweater is my favorite yet! Love pictures of the fur baby. Pray Gage is better now.
Denise, wonderful pictures. So sorry to hear you have not been feeling well.
Marilyn, good to see you posting.
Shirley, we love you and continue to pray for you and Pat. Your granddaughter is a little doll.
Love lilacs!


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Pick the dandelions and make wine from them. I am sure I could supply the entire army base with wind for a year with the number I have growing in the yard.


I remember my mom making that & Dad & the neighbor getting into it before it was ready, both got very sick :roll:


----------



## angelam

Bulldog said:


> I have dinner in the oven and I think I will go spend some time with DH while he is awake..... I need to get him. In to the gp on Tuesday and see about some blood work. He can't sit still without falling asleep and has zero energy or ambition..... Not sure if it's mental or physical, but we need to get to the bottom of it ASAP. Ttyl- AZ
> 
> Know how you feel, Sandi. Jim and I went to Jackson yesterday after Sunday School. We stopped at Logans for lunch then went to Lowe's (we are still repairing from the tornado damage and had to look for back doors). When we got to the door of Lowe's I couldn't get him to a chair quick enough. I got a riding cart for him. We went to Sams and he had another spell. Got another cart. All the way home he said he just didn't feel good. He has seen his internist and cardiologist and neither one of them have done anything. He has an appointment on the 29th with the pulmonologist. We see all these doctors and they are all told what is going on and no one does anything. I feel as if there is a dark cloud over my head. All I can do is pray. My heart goes out to you, sweet sister of the heart.


Dear Betty. I'm so glad you enjoyed the flowers. My heart goes out to you and your DH. Many healing hugs to you both, I hope the doctors get him sorted real soon. x


----------



## Grandmapaula

NanaCaren said:


> Pick the dandelions and make wine from them. I am sure I could supply the entire army base with wind for a year with the number I have growing in the yard.


A friend of ours tried that one year - don't know what he did wrong, but it was a rotten, stinky mess!! If it wasn't for dandelions and quack grass, I wouldn't have a lawn, I just wish the darn things would stay out of my flower beds!!! Got the ingredients for the vinegar-based weed killer - I'll try it in the next day or two.
Bob and I just went out for ice cream, now for a nap LOL!!!


----------



## TNS

Just been trying to catch up again, and want to let Designer know that she and Pat are both in my prayers. I'm glad Flytyin has been able to support you with info about what to expect. What a great resource we have here on KTP! Shirley, I know you will be well informed about the tests and procedures and desired outcomes, but it's bound to be concerning. Its good that your 'turns' and also the tummy troubles can probably now be explained. I hope you can get rapid, simple and effective treatment, and an easy recovery. Modern heart procedures are highly successful and it sounds like you already have a good heart doctor. 
Julie, glad you are recovering, but don't let the cold and damp get to you. You sound well prepared but do take care. We don't want you ill!
The same applies to everyone else with colds, sore throats or worse; sorry I can't mention everyone! Will try to visit longer tomorrow, meanwhile big hugs to everyone needing them.


----------



## Bulldog

Railyn, so glad to hear you and Ray are feeling some better. Do rest when your body tells you to. One does not just snap back from Chemo. Thrilled for good tests results. I have a measly little Baby Lock Allure. Can only dream of an Ellisimo.
Caren, DJ is precious. Love her little facial expression.
Southern Gal, it is so good to see you post. Have missed you. I am sure you are enjoying your home now that renevations are done.
Julie, please stay warm. You have been so sick. Don't want any set backs.


----------



## Bulldog

Are you in with the doctors when Jim has told him about the spells and other symptoms? You may need to step in and start asking very direct questions and let them know that "doing nothing" is no longer an option you'll accept. I know it's tough to be that way, but sometimes it's necessary.

I see the same Dr and made it a point to speak to him about Jim (Dr does not like this but did it anyway) and he still is not taking this seriously. All he has told Jim to do is take his blood pressure three times a day and cut one of his bp pills in half at bedtime. Jim is telling me where everything is that I need to know about in case something happens to him. The kids are worried and so am I. I used to work with the nurse who works for the pulmonologist he is to see next so hoping to talk to her. I have been trying to call her and have not been able to reach her.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Aside from making homemade Kahlua one Christmas, I've never tried wine making-- probably because none of my family drank. Several friends did it, talked about success. I've fiddled around with most other things! 

Those all-in-ones are getting cuter by the piece. I really need to make a couple to have in reserve.

Someone posted 3 darling dogs, single pix-- so cute and the last one really looked like he could get into things!

And the ballet dancers-- how charming. I've lost track of who posted what and am too far behind to look it up.

To the many having health issues, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I do hope the tiny baby is doing better. 

Our Sr Center group had lunch today (Center closed, holiday) and that was great fun. One brought the DSD of a member who just passed and that was lovely. She has the job of closing his home and getting it on the market and she lives in DC. 

Well, I'm supposed to be making a walker caddy, special order, so better get busy on it. Also planting a new flower bed in the backyard. If I alternate I get more done. When legs/back start hurting, I come in and sit and sew for a while. TTYL


----------



## Railyn

I have a measly little Baby Lock Allure. Can only dream of an Ellisimo.



We had a couple of years of income that were not normal for us and Ray treated me to an Ellisimo. I can truthfully say that we could not afford it before and certainly not now. I am enjoying it so much. We had a wonderful shop and I took many lessons on the Ellisimo. It is a very special treat for me to have it.


----------



## sassafras123

Kansasgma, yes, I find alternating tasks helpful also.
Maya and I walked. Then I lay down and knitted on a lace shawl I'm doing. But still my energy has got up and gone. Been laying down and it's now 2:00 pm and only got up to water veggie garden. Collected 5 cherry tomatoes, two pear tomatoes and some basil.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm hoping that I can post a picture - my camera program is acting kind of weird. I just finished the first of 5 of these lapghans that I am going to do for my kids and 2 nieces. Before she died, my mom had made all of the squares and she made 12 of each color combo. So I am putting them together and then going around the edge with colors that match. They are going to be pretty good sized - my tiles are 14" squares so you can see that they will work even for my "baby boy" at 6'2" and 200something lbs. The next set of squares I am going to work with are orange, off white, brown and tan.... I may have to get creative because the orange is not the same as the current Red Heart that Mom used for these.... but I will figure it out. So instead of one big afghan - I will have one for each of her Grands - I hope to have them done by next Christmas - I do work on other things at the same time....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> We are down to 2 degrees here (35 F) I am cold- the house is only 10 degrees- not cold enough yet to turn on the heater, but at this rate I am going to have to drag it through, so I've got it when I need it. The south has more snow. I have been warned to expect cold when I go to Goulburn in the spring. so I will be taking my grey guernsey, and a warm jacket, I plan on buying a pair of Ugg boots while I am there.


I hope you don't get too chilled. Perhaps one of your Ganseys will keep you warm. Are you feeling better today?? Just worried a chill will set you back.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ, how special. A real work of love and full of memories and meaning. Quite beautiful.


----------



## Railyn

I am giving up for the day. I heard everyone talking about their steam mops so I gave in and got one with the income tax return. Today I cleaned the wood floors and kitchen floor. I moved every piece of furnature I could mamage and cleaned under them. It needed doing for a long time. Now I am tired. Thankfully I fixed most of dinner yesterday so dinner will be easy. I still have more floors to clean but they will wait.
I was going to comment about wallpaper. We moved into a house in Erie, PA and the previous owner had put some kind of seal on the wallpaper in the dining room. It was such ugly wallpaper and I couldnt wait to get rid of it. I used a steamer and it didn't work well; used a chemical remover and was allergic to it; so basically had to scrape it off piece by piece. Took me days and it wasn't that large a room. I am not a fan of wallpaper.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Kansasgma, yes, I find alternating tasks helpful also.
> Maya and I walked. Then I lay down and knitted on a lace shawl I'm doing. But still my energy has got up and gone. Been laying down and it's now 2:00 pm and only got up to water veggie garden. Collected 5 cherry tomatoes, two pear tomatoes and some basil.


Having a lazy day here too other than fixing meals.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> We have black ice in the south, and quite a few hundreds further south are without power- not expected to be reconnected till later this morning- storm damage. That coffee is calling- and thanks for the hugs!


Oh no, the joys of winter. I say that tongue in cheek. I am not looking forward to driving when winter returns and black ice is so very dangerous, as is being with no power during storms, which always seem to bring even colder weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Gage is better and now I feel like crap :thumbdown:
> 
> Throat and ears hurt. neck, shoulders and back are killing me and I have a horrendous headache.
> 
> Checking in and catching up before work.
> 
> caught up see you all after work.


Oh no, so sorry you are both sick. Was hoping you wouldn't get it too. You've had so much going on in your life that it is quite possible your resistance is down. Hope you soon feel better. Headaches are no fun at all. Do take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog, just so sorry to hear nothing is being done for your DH to really help him. I wish you had a doctor who really cared and wanted to find out what was causing these spells. Is it possible to get another opinion from a new doctor with fresh eyes?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember my mom making that & Dad & the neighbor getting into it before it was ready, both got very sick :roll:


Oh dear!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> The fresh root when a sliced very thin is good in a stir fry as well. Mum uses fresh young burdock roots in stir fries too.


Wow, I wonder what the burdock roots tasted like. I'd probably like it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I hope you don't get too chilled. Perhaps one of your Ganseys will keep you warm. Are you feeling better today?? Just worried a chill will set you back.


It is certainly on the chilly side still- but the sun is shining- I am indeed wearing one of the ganseys- the only one knitted for myself- the others are for the GK's. I am supposed to be going out soon- so am wearing my chullo as well- I do get cold ears very easily- symptom of increasing age!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, the joys of winter. I say that tongue in cheek. I am not looking forward to driving when winter returns and black ice is so very dangerous, as is being with no power during storms, which always seem to bring even colder weather.


The breakfast news was running a feature on snowmen- so several children will have been rather excited. Someone is now making a pie with Maple Syrup- sounds yummy. They apparently have taken generators around to the homes that will be without power for the next few days- the ones that are out in the country.


----------



## AZ Sticks

That is the plan- and it could be his electrolytes...He has taken the first aid electrolyte pack for leg cramping. They had to give him extra potassium when he was in the hospital the last time....


flyty1n said:


> AZ sticks..I am so glad you are getting your DH to the doctor. Be sure he does a complete blood panel as well as an electrolyte panel. I am wondering if his electrolytes are off and resulting in his extreme weariness.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Betty - they really need to run some tests and get Jim squared away. I'm sorry this is dragging on - and there is no excuse for it.


Bulldog said:


> I have dinner in the oven and I think I will go spend some time with DH while he is awake..... I need to get him. In to the gp on Tuesday and see about some blood work. He can't sit still without falling asleep and has zero energy or ambition..... Not sure if it's mental or physical, but we need to get to the bottom of it ASAP. Ttyl- AZ
> 
> Know how you feel, Sandi. Jim and I went to Jackson yesterday after Sunday School. We stopped at Logans for lunch then went to Lowe's (we are still repairing from the tornado damage and had to look for back doors). When we got to the door of Lowe's I couldn't get him to a chair quick enough. I got a riding cart for him. We went to Sams and he had another spell. Got another cart. All the way home he said he just didn't feel good. He has seen his internist and cardiologist and neither one of them have done anything. He has an appointment on the 29th with the pulmonologist. We see all these doctors and they are all told what is going on and no one does anything. I feel as if there is a dark cloud over my head. All I can do is pray. My heart goes out to you, sweet sister of the heart.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I agree Rookie - there have been a number of times when I have just flat out told the Dr. that there is something wrong with Alan and we need to find out what is going on.... this is another one of those times - I will be on the phone first thing in the morning... And sometimes men (and women too I suppose) minimize their symptoms so that they don't seem whiney - time for that is way over.


RookieRetiree said:


> Are you in with the doctors when Jim has told him about the spells and other symptoms? You may need to step in and start asking very direct questions and let them know that "doing nothing" is no longer an option you'll accept. I know it's tough to be that way, but sometimes it's necessary.


----------



## Cashmeregma

In Germany I learned about picking things according to the moon:

To obtain herbs that are highly energized, pick them according to the Moons phases. Leaves, flowers, and seeds should be picked during a waxing Moon, when has grown from well past Dark, to Full. All root crops should be picked during a waning Moon, from well past Full, to Dark.

There might also be a difference between day and night but I can't find that information and sadly, have forgotten. Thinking daytime is the leaves and flowers and night is the roots??


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The breakfast news was running a feature on snowmen- so several children will have been rather excited. Someone is now making a pie with Maple Syrup- sounds yummy. They apparently have taken generators around to the homes that will be without power for the next few days- the ones that are out in the country.


That is so nice that they have taken generators to those without power out in the country. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is certainly on the chilly side still- but the sun is shining- I am indeed wearing one of the ganseys- the only one knitted for myself- the others are for the GK's. I am supposed to be going out soon- so am wearing my chullo as well- I do get cold ears very easily- symptom of increasing age!


You have knit yourself warmth. Sort of like giving yourself a nice warm hug. Bravo to you Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> C is not making Marianne and Mom move. She is simply giving Marianne the boot to wear on her bad foot until Marianne can get in to see a doctor on Tuesday. I pay almost $290 a month for health insurance for my family. Then I pay more to cover dental and eye insurance and then there is renter's insurance and car insurance.


We now pay that for both of us. To pay that for each of us is gonna take a big bite out of our budget.


----------



## iamsam

those are beautiful pictures nicho - thanks so much for sharing them. sending ton of healing energy to surround you and get you back into the pink real soon. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been a while (again!) so I have missed a lot of your news from last week and now nearly 40 pages to catch up for this week. We are still enjoying summer temperatures in Sydney but it is so dry that a lot of my plants are suffering badly. I have not been well for a few weeks so have neglected the watering and many plants are showing it. The ones in pots have been spending today dunked in buckets to see if I can save some.
> 
> Sam, thanks for all the effort you put in to the recipes each week. I am going to go back and check out this week's carefully - there seems to be a lot of them!
> 
> I was pleased to get a message from Joy that my squares for the afghan have arrived in Ohio. Like everyone else, I am really looking forward to seeing photos of the finished rug. What a talking piece it will be for the lucky recipient!
> 
> Healing wishes for all who are not well and happy knitting to you all. I'll sign off now so I can go back to the start of this week's TP to see what you have been up to. I'll leave you with some photos of a light festival currently on in Sydney called Vivid. Spectacular lights shows are projected on our buildings around the harbour and the city as well as a light show in Darling Harbour. It is wonderfully colourful and a great attraction in Sydney for the next few weeks. Enjoy!


----------



## iamsam

house rules? are you watching "big brother?"



busyworkerbee said:


> Finally had time to stop in visit. Quick glance at Sam's opening.
> 
> Have been busy with reorganising my bedroom. Now watching latest reveal on house rules. Also been trying to finish a few charity wips that will be needed real soon. Our days are warm, almost hot, but nights are cold.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> I just finished the first of 5 of these lapghans that I am going to do for my kids and 2 nieces. Before she died, my mom had made all of the squares and she made 12 of each color combo. So I am putting them together and then going around the edge with colors that match.


Beautiful and how wonderful that the family will have her work and yours together.  I bought an afghan pattern that turned out to be a chart...hoping I can keep track of it--want to make it for my BFF. I have a whole box of yarn set aside for it!


----------



## Sorlenna

Betty, sending healing thoughts to Jim, and AZ, to Alan too. 

We went and walked around the mall, good to get out I guess but there were a lot of people! Making burgers and fries for supper tonight and hoping to read through the pattern for the pullovers DD has asked I make for the GC. Summer may just be starting, but Oma needs to get going if they're to be done by fall. :roll:


----------



## iamsam

such a beautiful day today - 85° - soft breeze - so pleasant to be outside. I confess - I did take a nap. I went to bed at 12:30 last night - woke up around 7:30 - laid in bed and listened to the birds. finally go up - emptied the dryer - washed another load - it's in the dryer and ready to come out and another load to go in. now if I could just get the kitchen sink emptied.

I don't know if any of you us a nebulizer or know of someone who does - but check this out - I just may need to buy one.

http://justnebulizers.com/micro-air-electronic-nebulizer-system-ne-u22v-basic-system.html

I think gary is making hamburgers on the grill - I have not heard from Heidi yet - may be she will just bring me one - who knows. Alexis's boyfriend jake is here today - he graduated this past week - going to college in the fall - not sure where but know it is just a couple of hours south of us. so he can get home once in a while. it will be interesting to see how a long distance romance works for them. they seem pretty committed. he is a nice guy so that helps. there can't be a wedding before alexis gets her undergraduate work done - at least I hope not.

the place looks pretty good even if I didn't get the whole yard mowed. gary will order the spring after work tomorrow.

have a couple of pages to read so best get busy.

hope everyone is having and have had a great holiday weekend - the weather has been fantastic. god bless our veterans and those now serving.

sam


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you railyn - healing energy continues to wrap itself around both of you - and it sounds as if you will both be back in the pink before long. yeah on the cancer report. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Maybe the third time is the charm. I have written 2 books and lost both so will try again. I see that my labtop is acting crazy so who knows what will be the outcome, DH and I have been busy with medical apts and because we live in a small community, each apt is a drive away. We are happy with our drs so don't want to change to ones closer. DH is doing well with his physotherapy. He has gone from a walker to just a cane. He is also driving a very little bit but he enjoys the freedom of now having me take him on local runs. He is acting like he feels much better so that is a good thing. A side note for Designer 1234, he had stints for many years and they did him good. His by-pass surgery was a new type where they didn't put him on by-pass machine. It is called a beating heart by-pass and it is much easier on the heart we are told.
> I have had my yearly CT scan for the kidney cancer and also my 3 month check-up for the thyroid cancer. At this point is appears that I am cancer free. I will keep getting check-up but feel very positive. I am starting to get my energy back and it is so wonderful. Have been doing a little cooking and much needed housework. I get tired easily but not like I did a month or so ago. I just want to give the praises to God for my healing.
> The knitting has ben rather off and on but that is fine with me. I have no deadline. I have also done a little sewing and machine embroidery so things are getting back to normal. I will post pictures when someone has time to help me. I am a complete computer dumbie.
> We are enjoy a little rain. Hope it rains all day as we are so dry.
> I have not commented of any of the postings but I have read them. Just too many to comment on and I would leave soneone out so just a general comment hoping that everyone is on the mend and enjoying life.
> Now that I have worn your eyes out, I will see if I can get this posted. I am scared to even proof read it as the computer and operator are both acting up today. Love and best wishes one and all.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> such a beautiful day today - 85° - soft breeze - so pleasant to be outside. I confess - I did take a nap. I went to bed at 12:30 last night - woke up around 7:30 - laid in bed and listened to the birds. finally go up - emptied the dryer - washed another load - it's in the dryer and ready to come out and another load to go in. now if I could just get the kitchen sink emptied.
> 
> I don't know if any of you us a nebulizer or know of someone who does - but check this out - I just may need to buy one.
> 
> http://justnebulizers.com/micro-air-electronic-nebulizer-system-ne-u22v-basic-system.html
> 
> I think gary is making hamburgers on the grill - I have not heard from Heidi yet - may be she will just bring me one - who knows. Alexis's boyfriend jake is here today - he graduated this past week - going to college in the fall - not sure where but know it is just a couple of hours south of us. so he can get home once in a while. it will be interesting to see how a long distance romance works for them. they seem pretty committed. he is a nice guy so that helps. there can't be a wedding before alexis gets her undergraduate work done - at least I hope not.
> 
> the place looks pretty good even if I didn't get the whole yard mowed. gary will order the spring after work tomorrow.
> 
> have a couple of pages to read so best get busy.
> 
> hope everyone is having and have had a great holiday weekend - the weather has been fantastic. god bless our veterans and those now serving.
> 
> sam


Got up to 89f here today, was a bit too much for being outdoors. 
That nebulizer looks ideal for a couple people I know would make their life easier.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> They have had a bad run of bad weather- far more rain than they need- and now the snow and ice, with high winds too.
> It is dawning without clouds here, and down to 1.8 degrees.


Seems like bad weather has been going around this year. Would be nice if it could get sorted out. brrrrr that is very chilly indeed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandmapaula said:


> A friend of ours tried that one year - don't know what he did wrong, but it was a rotten, stinky mess!! If it wasn't for dandelions and quack grass, I wouldn't have a lawn, I just wish the darn things would stay out of my flower beds!!! Got the ingredients for the vinegar-based weed killer - I'll try it in the next day or two.
> Bob and I just went out for ice cream, now for a nap LOL!!!


My grandma made dandelion wine all the time and it was good. Mum made it as well and it always turned out. I have not made it but plan on it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> That is so nice that they have taken generators to those without power out in the country. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I thought it showed good community spirit.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> You have knit yourself warmth. Sort of like giving yourself a nice warm hug. Bravo to you Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'll have to remember that one, Angora!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Seems like bad weather has been going around this year. Would be nice if it could get sorted out. brrrrr that is very chilly indeed.


Especially when it is a damp cold! But one thing the day is lovely and sunny, even though the wind is chilly!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when it is a damp cold! But one thing the day is lovely and sunny, even though the wind is chilly!


The sun does seem to make it seem much warmer than it is. Yesterday I went outside and was chilly even though it was not cold, the wind made it feel cold though.


----------



## pacer

What a wonderful day, mixed with knitting, laundry, dishes, shopping and more knitting. Working on a project for Friday's class. It is coming along nicely. Of course I am not following the pattern exactly. I am purposefully changing things up to show other options and to let the students know that it is okay to do your own thing when it works in with what you are doing. 

Julie...stay warm dear lady. I could never let my home get that cold as I would be chilled to the bones and it takes me a long time to warm up at that point. Hot coffee will help to warm the inside of the body as well.

Shirley...I enjoyed seeing your GD looking so beautiful. So glad that she can put smiles on the faces of other people. 

Bulldog and AZ Sticks....I know you are doing everything you can for your DH's. The doctors really need to step it up a few notches. These are people who are well loved and they deserve to live more fully. All people deserve that.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

AZ Sticks said:


> The next set of squares I am going to work with are orange, off white, brown and tan.... I may have to get creative because the orange is not the same as the current Red Heart that Mom used for these..


Try using an aqua, a turquoise or a teal-- put the granny blocks together with the one you select, then use it in the border and you won't miss the orange there. I use your 4 colors a lot and find one of the 3 I listed really goes well with them.

Nicho, loved the pictures-- so beautiful. Always wanted to go to Australia, go to Coober Pedy, Ayres Rock, etc, not so much the cities, but have reached the age now that travel that far is probably out of the pix.

We are having lovely weather-- been a bit rainy (not enough, still very dry 4 inches down) not too cold or hot, a bit of sun, some clouds. Hope it stays another week!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> What a wonderful day, mixed with knitting, laundry, dishes, shopping and more knitting. Working on a project for Friday's class. It is coming along nicely. Of course I am not following the pattern exactly. I am purposefully changing things up to show other options and to let the students know that it is okay to do your own thing when it works in with what you are doing.
> 
> Julie...stay warm dear lady. I could never let my home get that cold as I would be chilled to the bones and it takes me a long time to warm up at that point. Hot coffee will help to warm the inside of the body as well.
> 
> Shirley...I enjoyed seeing your GD looking so beautiful. So glad that she can put smiles on the faces of other people.
> 
> Bulldog and AZ Sticks....I know you are doing everything you can for your DH's. The doctors really need to step it up a few notches. These are people who are well loved and they deserve to live more fully. All people deserve that.


I would be unable to pay the electricity bill if I were to heat the house- you do what you have to!


----------



## pammie1234

The History Channel is showing a 3 night documentary on the World Wars starting tonight. I think I'm going to record it and watch later. It sounds interesting.

Mel, you and Gage are sure having problems getting well. Julie, too. It is time for everyone to get well!

We got some rain and that was nice. I keep hoping that we will get more.

Bad news on the pool today. They need to fix some wires and drain and clean. They will get it ready for my great nephews' visit. The city will be unhappy with me! I hate water restrictions!


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - what are you growing in your mini greenhouse egg? --- sam

asked and answered



Sorlenna said:


> Happy to hear the good news and continue sending healing thoughts to those who need them.
> 
> The cardigan is halfway dry and so far, I am thinking I am not happy with it still. Dunno...
> 
> Thought I'd update you on my mini greenhouse egg--have 18 pips growing so far.


----------



## gagesmom

7:30 pm and I am signing in to catch up. I went to work tonight and I thought I would cry, grateful that I have the day off tomorrow.

My neck is so sore and it hurts to move it too quickly. Almost like it is stiff. But I never hurt it or anything. Too weird. I think I will take a Tylenol and curl up. Don't even feel like knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 7:30 pm and I am signing in to catch up. I went to work tonight and I thought I would cry, grateful that I have the day off tomorrow.
> 
> My neck is so sore and it hurts to move it too quickly. Almost like it is stiff. But I never hurt it or anything. Too weird. I think I will take a Tylenol and curl up. Don't even feel like knitting.


Have you checked with the doctor? Does not sound good at all!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks - it will be special for everybody. Sounds like quite a project - do you have a link to the pattern??? I love to see what others are making or wishing to make lol!


Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful and how wonderful that the family will have her work and yours together.  I bought an afghan pattern that turned out to be a chart...hoping I can keep track of it--want to make it for my BFF. I have a whole box of yarn set aside for it!


----------



## gagesmom

Julie- I have to call in the morning. Greg asked what was wrong and I told him that everything I own from my ears down hurts.

Going to sign off and if I feel better I will check in later on.

Love and hugs for all.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks - and you're right - the babies will need sweaters before we know it!


Sorlenna said:


> Betty, sending healing thoughts to Jim, and AZ, to Alan too.
> 
> We went and walked around the mall, good to get out I guess but there were a lot of people! Making burgers and fries for supper tonight and hoping to read through the pattern for the pullovers DD has asked I make for the GC. Summer may just be starting, but Oma needs to get going if they're to be done by fall. :roll:


----------



## iamsam

I would say a hissy fit is in order if this doctor says the same thing - don't be afraid to stand up for him - sometimes you really need to advocate, push and push - talk to Shirley about advocating - maybe you need to buy a red hat like she did. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> I have dinner in the oven and I think I will go spend some time with DH while he is awake..... I need to get him. In to the gp on Tuesday and see about some blood work. He can't sit still without falling asleep and has zero energy or ambition..... Not sure if it's mental or physical, but we need to get to the bottom of it ASAP. Ttyl- AZ
> 
> Know how you feel, Sandi. Jim and I went to Jackson yesterday after Sunday School. We stopped at Logans for lunch then went to Lowe's (we are still repairing from the tornado damage and had to look for back doors). When we got to the door of Lowe's I couldn't get him to a chair quick enough. I got a riding cart for him. We went to Sams and he had another spell. Got another cart. All the way home he said he just didn't feel good. He has seen his internist and cardiologist and neither one of them have done anything. He has an appointment on the 29th with the pulmonologist. We see all these doctors and they are all told what is going on and no one does anything. I feel as if there is a dark cloud over my head. All I can do is pray. My heart goes out to you, sweet sister of the heart.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Kansas - thanks for that tip! I hadn't considered any of those and I bet one of them will be perfect! I am going to check my stash - I usually have a pretty good selection in that range!!!! I may be calling on your advice as I pull the others out to do!!! luv-AZ


Kansas g-ma said:


> Try using an aqua, a turquoise or a teal-- put the granny blocks together with the one you select, then use it in the border and you won't miss the orange there. I use your 4 colors a lot and find one of the 3 I listed really goes well with them.
> 
> Nicho, loved the pictures-- so beautiful. Always wanted to go to Australia, go to Coober Pedy, Ayres Rock, etc, not so much the cities, but have reached the age now that travel that far is probably out of the pix.
> 
> We are having lovely weather-- been a bit rainy (not enough, still very dry 4 inches down) not too cold or hot, a bit of sun, some clouds. Hope it stays another week!


----------



## iamsam

those will make lovely lapghans sandi - what a beautiful square. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm hoping that I can post a picture - my camera program is acting kind of weird. I just finished the first of 5 of these lapghans that I am going to do for my kids and 2 nieces. Before she died, my mom had made all of the squares and she made 12 of each color combo. So I am putting them together and then going around the edge with colors that match. They are going to be pretty good sized - my tiles are 14" squares so you can see that they will work even for my "baby boy" at 6'2" and 200something lbs. The next set of squares I am going to work with are orange, off white, brown and tan.... I may have to get creative because the orange is not the same as the current Red Heart that Mom used for these.... but I will figure it out. So instead of one big afghan - I will have one for each of her Grands - I hope to have them done by next Christmas - I do work on other things at the same time....


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds miserable sweetie - get some rest - that is the best thing when you are so hurty.


gagesmom said:


> Julie- I have to call in the morning. Greg asked what was wrong and I told him that everything I own from my ears down hurts.
> 
> Going to sign off and if I feel better I will check in later on.
> 
> Love and hugs for all.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Sam - now that I've got one done I'm excited to get the others finished too!!!


thewren said:


> those will make lovely lapghans sandi - what a beautiful square. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks - it will be special for everybody. Sounds like quite a project - do you have a link to the pattern??? I love to see what others are making or wishing to make lol!


This is it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-blanket-item--ac00985


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Julie- I have to call in the morning. Greg asked what was wrong and I told him that everything I own from my ears down hurts.
> 
> Going to sign off and if I feel better I will check in later on.
> 
> Love and hugs for all.


Please make sure you do ring! It sounds like it could be one of those nasty flu's.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gosh, Melody--healing thoughts for you as well...take care of yourself!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Alan isn't hungry for dinner, so I guess he will make a chicken sandwich later. I made a salad yesterday and will add a hard boiled egg and some cheese to it for my dinner tonight. I tried a recipe the other day and it turned out great - It would work out for anyone who lives alone or for a couple.... Alan can't eat any red meat and I am chickened out at this point, 1 pound of hamburger goes a long way these days and this way I can spread it out over a few weeks without having to toss any of it! I have made meatloaf and frozen it before - but this way is every bit as good as fresh and you only make the mess once for lots of dinners! Check it out- http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/make-ahead-cheesy-bacon-mini-meatloaves-133272.aspx


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Sorlenna this is beautiful!!!!!!! I love it - that is a huge undertaking and will be a treasure when you finish!


Sorlenna said:


> This is it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-blanket-item--ac00985


----------



## Kansas g-ma

AZ Sticks said:


> I tried a recipe the other day and it turned out great - It would work out for anyone who lives alone or for a couple.... and you only make the mess once for lots of dinners! Check it out- http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/make-ahead-cheesy-bacon-mini-meatloaves-133272.aspx


Hey, Arizona, I think you just paid me back! I'll modify it to reduce the sodium (my own bread dressing, bbq sauce, etc the bacon stays!) but that sounds wonderful for winter when I could also bake a potato or acorn squash, etc. Or maybe potato wedges! YUM!


----------



## sassafras123

Sandi, meatloaf sounds yummy. Love the afghan.
Mellie, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good deal!!! Let me know how it works for you.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Hey, Arizona, I think you just paid me back! I'll modify it to reduce the sodium (my own bread dressing, bbq sauce, etc the bacon stays!) but that sounds wonderful for winter when I could also bake a potato or acorn squash, etc. Or maybe potato wedges! YUM!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Joy - hope you are feeling better today.


sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, meatloaf sounds yummy. Love the afghan.
> Mellie, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night folks been a busy last few days and will be up early tomorrow too. Need to get a few more things finished up I was hoping I could have done over the week end. 

Hugs to all and sugar plum dreams. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And do you have a recipe for dandelion wine? LOL Heard of it but never tried it.



NanaCaren said:


> Pick the dandelions and make wine from them. I am sure I could supply the entire army base with wind for a year with the number I have growing in the yard.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have the same addition to machine embroidery as I do knitting! I have a Designer SE (Viking). Finally today figured a "through the back door" way to get the design onto the flash drive that goes with the machine. Still a pain but at least it worked. THEN I couldn't find my correct foot; it's been a couple of years since used it last, Anyway I just ordered one and should have it by Thursday. Goodness knows between knitting and now back on my embroidery machine my house will never be completely clean....but I'll have fun!!!



Railyn said:


> Didn't know you did machine embroidery. What type of machine do you have and what software program do you use? I'm having fits right now getting my machine to accept the designs I try to send it. Don't know if it is the flash drive for the machine, the new computer & new software, me or a combination of all three! Hope to get it worked out this week but of course have to wait until the holiday is over to contact any help.
> 
> I have a Baby Lock Ellisimo and I love it. I do everything from a flash drive as I haven't taken the time to learn how to post directly from the lap top. What I really like to do is use my old machine for the streight stitching while keeping an eye on the embroidery. I am so bad that I have to set a timer if I need to quit at a given time. I just get carried away. Hopefully tomorrow will be spent at the machines. Need to clean house today. Ugh!


----------



## Gweniepooh

You read my mind...just want is needed


RookieRetiree said:


> Are you in with the doctors when Jim has told him about the spells and other symptoms? You may need to step in and start asking very direct questions and let them know that "doing nothing" is no longer an option you'll accept. I know it's tough to be that way, but sometimes it's necessary.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is going to be such a treasure for your kids. You've done a lovely job on this first one; hope you'll post the others as yu do them too.

Hope Alan is feeing less sluggish today. Am keeping hi in prayer.



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm hoping that I can post a picture - my camera program is acting kind of weird. I just finished the first of 5 of these lapghans that I am going to do for my kids and 2 nieces. Before she died, my mom had made all of the squares and she made 12 of each color combo. So I am putting them together and then going around the edge with colors that match. They are going to be pretty good sized - my tiles are 14" squares so you can see that they will work even for my "baby boy" at 6'2" and 200something lbs. The next set of squares I am going to work with are orange, off white, brown and tan.... I may have to get creative because the orange is not the same as the current Red Heart that Mom used for these.... but I will figure it out. So instead of one big afghan - I will have one for each of her Grands - I hope to have them done by next Christmas - I do work on other things at the same time....


----------



## Gweniepooh

So how do you like your steam mop?



Railyn said:


> I am giving up for the day. I heard everyone talking about their steam mops so I gave in and got one with the income tax return. Today I cleaned the wood floors and kitchen floor. I moved every piece of furnature I could mamage and cleaned under them. It needed doing for a long time. Now I am tired. Thankfully I fixed most of dinner yesterday so dinner will be easy. I still have more floors to clean but they will wait.
> I was going to comment about wallpaper. We moved into a house in Erie, PA and the previous owner had put some kind of seal on the wallpaper in the dining room. It was such ugly wallpaper and I couldnt wait to get rid of it. I used a steamer and it didn't work well; used a chemical remover and was allergic to it; so basically had to scrape it off piece by piece. Took me days and it wasn't that large a room. I am not a fan of wallpaper.


----------



## Bonnie7591

AZ, those blankets will certainly be a treasure for your family.
I hope someone will soon get Allan the care he needs, crazy how long you've been waiting.
That meatloaf recipe sounds good, I have a recipe for meatloaf done n muffin cups that I used to make for lunches but haven't done them for a while,they are great in harvest time. 
Betty, I think you really need to raise hell with the doctors until they pay attention & look into what is going on, f they keep fooling around you will end up sick too from all the worry. Maybe you need to take him to emergency when one of these episodes occur & refuse to take him home until they investigate?


----------



## iamsam

you are retired - you are supposed to have fun. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have the same addition to machine embroidery as I do knitting! I have a Designer SE (Viking). Finally today figured a "through the back door" way to get the design onto the flash drive that goes with the machine. Still a pain but at least it worked. THEN I couldn't find my correct foot; it's been a couple of years since used it last, Anyway I just ordered one and should have it by Thursday. Goodness knows between knitting and now back on my embroidery machine my house will never be completely clean....but I'll have fun!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> This is it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-blanket-item--ac00985


That's beautiful, will sure take a long time to make I would think.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's beautiful, will sure take a long time to make I would think.


I think so, too--hoping to finish it by Christmas! I know I'll have to take breaks now and again.


----------



## iamsam

check out these baby yarns. --- sam

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/candy-baby

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/baby-spot-orange-light-green-brown#

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/dancing-baby-yellow-white-orange-fuchsia#inc593


----------



## Railyn

I like the steam mop. We get a lot of dirt in the house because of the wind so the steam really helps clean it up. I used it on the wood floor. Used light steam and mopped in quickly and it looks cleaner It is definately easier than hauling a mop bucket around.


----------



## pammie1234

Good night! Hugs to all!


----------



## Sandy

Finally caught up! Had a great day today Glenn and I went to Owen Beach at Point Defiance and collected some more rocks to tumble. Now to dig out the rock tumbler. I can't wait to see some of the rocks all polished up we got some really nice ones this time. We were really tired when we got home. Walking in the sand on rocks is very strenuous. My legs, knees and back are feeling it now. Hopefully I'll be able to move in the morning. I only have a 3 day work week this week as I have to go to a funeral for a friend of Glenn's on Friday.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you sandy - I will be anxious to see some of the rock after they are tumbled - maybe you could post a before and after picture. --- sam

think everyone is in bed and that is where I should be - see everyone in the morning.



Sandy said:


> Finally caught up! Had a great day today Glenn and I went to Owen Beach at Point Defiance and collected some more rocks to tumble. Now to dig out the rock tumbler. I can't wait to see some of the rocks all polished up we got some really nice ones this time. We were really tired when we got home. Walking in the sand on rocks is very strenuous. My legs, knees and back are feeling it now. Hopefully I'll be able to move in the morning. I only have a 3 day work week this week as I have to go to a funeral for a friend of Glenn's on Friday.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Wow, I wonder what the burdock roots tasted like. I'd probably like it.


As kids, we sometimes had a lemonade type drink flavoured with Dandelion and Burdock, and it was good, but I've no real idea what the burdock part of it tasted like! Mum bought Masons botanical extract to make it. Does anyone else know of this?


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> Alan isn't hungry for dinner, so I guess he will make a chicken sandwich later. I made a salad yesterday and will add a hard boiled egg and some cheese to it for my dinner tonight. I tried a recipe the other day and it turned out great - It would work out for anyone who lives alone or for a couple.... Alan can't eat any red meat and I am chickened out at this point, 1 pound of hamburger goes a long way these days and this way I can spread it out over a few weeks without having to toss any of it! I have made meatloaf and frozen it before - but this way is every bit as good as fresh and you only make the mess once for lots of dinners! Check it out- http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/make-ahead-cheesy-bacon-mini-meatloaves-133272.aspx


That recipe sounds yummy. Have copied it and will be making it soon! Thanks, Angela


----------



## Silverowl

TNS said:


> As kids, we sometimes had a lemonade type drink flavoured with Dandelion and Burdock, and it was good, but I've no real idea what the burdock part of it tasted like! Mum bought Masons botanical extract to make it. Does anyone else know of this?


Here you go, a recipe to make your own from scratch.
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2011/sep/28/how-make-dandelion-burdock-beer


----------



## sugarsugar

Oh my goodness, I am way behind. Everything is ok here. Serena was weighed today and is now 9lb 11oz. Certainly thriving! She had to have a pretty detailed hearing test done yesterday... all babies here that have been in Special Care and needed antibiotics. It had to be done while asleep (not that easy LOL)
Then I took mum to doc for her check up and more scripts.. all good there too. I have my yearly cancer check with surgeon next Monday.. I expect all to be good also (I hope anyway) We are still having mild weather ... high teens to low 20s. Unusual for May. I am sure Winter will be here very soon though. 
I better get back to catching up.....


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Dorsey and Irish Rose- so glad you found us and we hope you keep on joining us. :thumbup:


Ditto.... Welcome


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. My computer is not behaving and is running at a snail's pace. Had the gks here for a couple of days and LM had great fun taking some photos of my mini me and Flo and of course she had to be in some of the photos too.

Off to visit a wool shop tomorrow with Angela, might just have to take some money in case I need to buy some wool :shock: 

We are off to France next week to visit my son and family so I'd better start getting myself organized.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Tuesday photos.....


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> when he is not in that walker he likes to roll about the floor, trying to get his foot under to push himself..2 weeks short of 7 months, he is going to be unstoppable lol


Aaw, he is a cutie. :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a Designer SE (Viking). of Anyway I just ordered one and should have it by Thursday. Goodness knows between knitting and now back on my embroidery machine my house will never be completely clean....but I'll have fun!!!


go for it, a clean house is highly over rated! 
looks like a drizzly start to our day here, but big deal, i am going to be inside cleaning. 
bj did find yesterday on the local online yard sale, which we have listed our intertainment center (armoire) also, a gas burning fireplace and the pic he has shown, is just what i have been pricing. so we will go look at it tonight, yeah, sure hope its in working order, cause the new ones are about $400-$600 in the size i want. oh, i love being done with the painting, cause i do have some more time to connect with you guys, i so have missed the chatter. later


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That and some tinned salmon with mayonnaise, made for a scrumptious lunch.


 :thumbup: I hope you are still feeling better.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Have not had grilled cheese for a long time- not sure why, am very partial to Welsh Rarebit- but you do need a good sharp cheese- and ours are mostly fairly bland.


Yummy! I havent that in ages.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Well I think I might have caught Julies cold- do you think they can be passed over the net?
> Feeling tired and lethargic, dry throat having drunk plenty. Didn't make it to church becuase it was too much like hard work, was thinking I was being slack and lazy and thought Imight go to an evening service instead. But now I realise that I wasn't- it was the first sign of the cold. So a good excuse to stay home and knit and read for the rest of the day (and I do as so uoften have knitting with deadlines!
> So of to knit and read after getting another drink.


Thats no good. Feel better soon, mine took a couple of weeks to go.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Coleslaw would have to be my favourite salad- have not had grilled tomato with the cheese- although I have sliced onion and grilled that too. We are at that point of the year where it is only hothouse tomatoes- not quite the flavour of the homegrown! I might just indulge in a single tomato when I spend the last of my housekeeping money.


I LOVE cheese and tomatoe toasted sandwich.  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Thanks all for the gargle tips. Will get Greg to get him gargling when he wakes up. I am "really" going to go now. lol.


 :thumbup: I hope he is feeling better by the time you read this.


----------



## sugarsugar

pammie1234 said:


> Sugar, what a heavy burden for such a young mom. My heart goes out to her. I hope she has some other family to lean on and comfort her as she deals with her sick child. Prayers sent to the family. Please keep us informed.


Thanks everyone, last I heard they moved her to the childrens ward late yesterday, which is a good good thing..... but havent heard anything today, so I am not sure. She does have her mum but I think that is all apart from friends. She is surely doing it tough.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, I am way behind. Everything is ok here. Serena was weighed today and is now 9lb 11oz. Certainly thriving! She had to have a pretty detailed hearing test done yesterday... all babies here that have been in Special Care and needed antibiotics. It had to be done while asleep (not that easy LOL)
> Then I took mum to doc for her check up and more scripts.. all good there too. I have my yearly cancer check with surgeon next Monday.. I expect all to be good also (I hope anyway) We are still having mild weather ... high teens to low 20s. Unusual for May. I am sure Winter will be here very soon though.
> I better get back to catching up.....


Hi Cathy! Good to see you!


----------



## Lurker 2

An image from a blog I follow- Kate Davies Designs- the Blue Bells seem to be really special this year in Scotland


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been taking it pretty easy for the past couple of days -- I went to the Cardiology clinic to find out whether they think I qualify for a stress test. They took and ECG and also had the one taken in Emergency on the l4th when I had that 'attack'.
> 
> Anyway,I was told by the cardiologist that I have a completely blocked artery on the left side, and am going to be wearing a holter monitor for 48 hours, and will have a stress test in early June. It seems that it could be tied in with the diverticulis problem - (lower GI test is also scheduled) as well as a ct scan, no dates yet.
> 
> It sounds like it will mean by pass surgery in the next while. They just have to figure out whether the heart is affected and where exactly the blockage is. Soo, both Pat and I are having some difficulties right now. I guess when it comes to our age these things happen.
> 
> Sorry to hear this Shirley. Thinking of you and hopefully they may be able to fix blockage maybe with a stent instead of bi pass surgery?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Cathy! Good to see you!


Hi there. I hope you are all ok again?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there. I hope you are all ok again?


Coughing a little still- but much better than I was, thank goodness!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very popular here- fortified with extra minerals and vitamins! supposed to be the perfect kid's drink!- the Ads often show the child with a Milo moustache.


Great stuff! Pretty high in vitamin b group as well i think.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Coughing a little still- but much better than I was, thank goodness!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Great stuff! Pretty high in vitamin b group as well i think.


I am not one to add extra sugar though!


----------



## KateB

Hi all, sorry I haven't been posting for a couple of days although I have been reading. Since we got back my get up and go has got up and gone! Could it be jet lag? I was okay for the first day back then knocked for six for the rest, however feeling better today, and a bit guilty moaning about this when others are actually ill.....my best wishes to Rookie, Pacer, Shirley, AZ's Alan, Mel, Gage, Julie, Betty and her DH and DD, Sassafras, Denise, the baby mentioned by Sugarsugar and anyone else I've missed who's not feeling well. Back now to catch up from yesterday.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Got up to 89f here today, was a bit too much for being outdoors.
> That nebulizer looks ideal for a couple people I know would make their life easier.


Our temperature was the same... summer pushed spring out the door too quickly!
My son has a nebulizer. He sometimes mentions he's done a treatment when he calls. He's not on oxygen but was diagnosed with COPD about 5 years ago. It has completely turned his life upside down!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> We are down to 2 degrees here (35 F) I am cold- the house is only 10 degrees- not cold enough yet to turn on the heater, but at this rate I am going to have to drag it through, so I've got it when I need it. The south has more snow. I have been warned to expect cold when I go to Goulburn in the spring. so I will be taking my grey guernsey, and a warm jacket, I plan on buying a pair of Ugg boots while I am there.


if it was only 10 inside the house I would have the heater on- especially when it is so cold outside. That is fairly cold for you isn't it?especially for May.
Cooler day today but still not cold, and some rain the last couple of days. But warming up again slightly.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you checked with the doctor? Does not sound good at all!


I agree, Julie. Mel, it sounds like you might have the flu. Please go to the Dr. You need to be well.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## KateB

Some things I noticed from our trip to Florida....
- Your shop assistants and waiters are much more polite than ours.
- Special K cereal with red berries is MUCH sweeter than we get here, I've been finding my breakfast very bland since coming home!
- (DH noticed this one) Cars are HALF the price in the US compared to the UK!
- People in the US can't tell the difference between Scots and Irish accents!
- US TV has at least twice the amount of advert breaks compared to UK!
- Supermarkets are also so much bigger than ours (and I really loved Publix meat counter!)
- People in Florida will tell you their life story at the drop of a hat...I had some really interesting conversations!
- People still work when they are well over pension age (or UK pension age)
- Floridians don't know what a SatNav is....they call it GPS....ask me how I know! However Walt (who must have been 70 if he was a day) in Walmart soon sorted us out!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. My computer is not behaving and is running at a snail's pace. Had the gks here for a couple of days and LM had great fun taking some photos of my mini me and Flo and of course she had to be in some of the photos too.
> 
> Off to visit a wool shop tomorrow with Angela, might just have to take some money in case I need to buy some wool :shock:
> 
> We are off to France next week to visit my son and family so I'd better start getting myself organized.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


It looks as if everyone had a great time. I'm trying not to buy any yarn. I'll have to live to be 200 years old to use up all in my stash.
Junek


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Thats no good. Feel better soon, mine took a couple of weeks to go.


Fine the next day- when I mentioned it to David he had felt the same the day before but was fine the next day. Must have just been a 24 hour virus which was good.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I LOVE cheese and tomatoe toasted sandwich.  :thumbup:


It's so simple and tasty


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks everyone, last I heard they moved her to the childrens ward late yesterday, which is a good good thing..... but havent heard anything today, so I am not sure. She does have her mum but I think that is all apart from friends. She is surely doing it tough.


Sounds like she is improving at least.


----------



## jknappva

Southern Gal said:


> go for it, a clean house is highly over rated!
> looks like a drizzly start to our day here, but big deal, i am going to be inside cleaning.
> bj did find yesterday on the local online yard sale, which we have listed our intertainment center (armoire) also, a gas burning fireplace and the pic he has shown, is just what i have been pricing. so we will go look at it tonight, yeah, sure hope its in working order, cause the new ones are about $400-$600 in the size i want. oh, i love being done with the painting, cause i do have some more time to connect with you guys, i so have missed the chatter. later


Good luck on the fireplace. I'm glad you're back. I missed you. You were gone quite a while.
I remember when my sister was re-decorating their house. It was a second marriage for them both. And moving into her husband's house, it had been decorated by his former wife.(He was a widower). There was wallpaper in every room. They removed it all themselves except for their huge master bedroom. That came off almost in inches no matter how they did it. They finally hired someone to strip it. You can put up with but so much!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> ension age (or UK pension age)
> - Floridians don't know what a SatNav is....they call it GPS....ask me how I know! However Walt (who must have been 70 if he was a day) in Walmart soon sorted us out!


GPS over here as well-though I think we all know what SatNav is but wouldn't likely use the term.

Hope you find your get up and go soon.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Hi all, sorry I haven't been posting for a couple of days although I have been reading. Since we got back my get up and go has got up and gone! Could it be jet lag? I was okay for the first day back then knocked for six for the rest, however feeling better today, and a bit guilty moaning about this when others are actually ill.....my best wishes to Rookie, Pacer, Shirley, AZ's Alan, Mel, Gage, Julie, Betty and her DH and DD, Sassafras, Denise, the baby mentioned by Sugarsugar and anyone else I've missed who's not feeling well. Back now to catch up from yesterday.


Having fun is hard work. I used to say when I came back from vacation that I had to go back to work so I could rest!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Some things I noticed from our trip to Florida....
> - Your shop assistants and waiters are much more polite than ours.
> - Special K cereal with red berries is MUCH sweeter than we get here, I've been finding my breakfast very bland since coming home!
> - (DH noticed this one) Cars are HALF the price in the US compared to the UK!
> - People in the US can't tell the difference between Scots and Irish accents!
> - US TV has at least twice the amount of advert breaks compared to UK!
> - Supermarkets are also so much bigger than ours (and I really loved Publix meat counter!)
> - People in Florida will tell you their life story at the drop of a hat...I had some really interesting conversations!
> - People still work when they are well over pension age (or UK pension age)
> - Floridians don't know what a SatNav is....they call it GPS....ask me how I know! However Walt (who must have been 70 if he was a day) in Walmart soon sorted us out!


And I noticed that you didn't mention the general difference in language. American English and British English are a lot different. I've really noticed that with our forum. So many things mean something entirely different!!
Junek


----------



## HandyFamily

darowil said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE cheese and tomatoe toasted sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so simple and tasty
Click to expand...

Oh - I love this also!
But I don't toast the tomato - I just slice it over the toasted "sandwich" when it's ready...

Also, something we all love here - an egg and some brined cheese, the egg beat just a bit first, the cheese would be put in it and smashed to pieces with a spoon, so this mixture is spread on bread slices, some savory on top and put it in the oven - and slices of tomato can be put on top when ready... nnnnn... I'm starting to have my mouth filled with saliva, like a Pavlov's dog... :lol:


----------



## darowil

Well off to bed now. See you all sometime, probably in the morning. My friend and I decided that trying to organise anything for Thursday was too hard so leaving it till July. Gives me a bit more time so tomorrow catching up with Mum for my breakfast lunch. If we didn't do it tomorrow would be heading to 3 months after the event so as I have more time I'm filling some of it up.
Found out today that the place I want to go to next week is free so just need to sort out the dates and plan for about a week away with nothing to do but knit, read etc. This is a break I shouldn't come back from exhausted as I don't plan on doing much while I am away. It is just to get away before life gets very busy. Preventative medicine! I really do have a wonderful husband who willingly says go, take as long as you want-told him maybe I wouldn't come back, he didn't seem too worried.


----------



## HandyFamily

darowil said:


> GPS over here as well-though I think we all know what SatNav is but wouldn't likely use the term.
> 
> Hope you find your get up and go soon.


We use GPS here also. It's Global... Positioning System? Or something like that.


----------



## sassafras123

Kate, I think as we get older it takes longer to come back to our normal energy level. and then at the end of your vacay you had that long night flight. Be good to yourself til you catch up.
Cramps and diarrhea again. This gets old really fast. Have ultrasound of abdomen Thursday. Tomorrow we are going to UCLA in Los Angeles for my husband to have his stent checked. Three hours each way.
Gwen, have fun. That's my motto. How's Sydney?
Julie, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think LM is going to need her own Mini-Me!! Looks like a great day - while here in the US, softball & baseball games on Memorial Day -- it was fun to see picture of cricket playing. My brother had a list of the rules and we watched some games while we were in London---he said he was going to have full idea of the game by the time he came back to the states---his level of understanding consisted of buying a bat and bringing it home....I think we are impaired because we played so much baseball and softball that our brains try to translate baseball to cricket --- it doesn't work!!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. My computer is not behaving and is running at a snail's pace. Had the gks here for a couple of days and LM had great fun taking some photos of my mini me and Flo and of course she had to be in some of the photos too.
> 
> Off to visit a wool shop tomorrow with Angela, might just have to take some money in case I need to buy some wool :shock:
> 
> We are off to France next week to visit my son and family so I'd better start getting myself organized.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


----------



## Poledra65

Hi All!! Haven't been on the computer all weekend, just spent a really nice quiet weekend with David, we hung out , worked in the yard, and hung out.  wonderful 2 days. 
Now we are back to the daily norm, he's off to either Missouri or Kansas or someplace, he wasn't sure and I'm back to cleaning and trying to catch up on here.  I know, good luck with catching up, over 40 pages, we'll see how far I get. 
Hope everyone in Texas has gotten the rain they needed but isn't floating away, I called home yesterday and nobody even knew that there had been high water rescues in San Antonio, Christopher said he'll watch the weather and news today before heading out to work to make sure they don't end up in high water enroute. 
We are hoping to dry out a little bit but not too much, we've gotten our quota of rain for a little while, the garden looks like a mud pit. 
Okay, if I continue to write a book, I won't get caught up at all, and I need coffee. 
Hugs everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stay safe.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Florida has retirees from all over the place and you probably missed all the "snowbirds" who spend their winters in Florida and then return to their home states usually by April 1. (My sister who lives South of Tampa is currently up in the North visiting their kids in CO, Iowa, and South Dakota).

I love it down there except for the bugs---but by July/August, it's too hot and muggy for me. I love heading down there in Feb & March.

I think you hit every one of your observations on point...SatNav (satellite navigation) vs. GPS (Global Positioning System) has as much to do with abbreviations as anything and you have to love the people at WalMart!! Our pace up here near a big city is so much faster so I have to really gear down when I get to Florida---as the checkers are busy visiting with everyone, I have to find my patience button.

Retired folks down there seem to be lonely folks and love to hear good stories and what joy for them to come along someone from Scotland!! You'll be the talk of the place for awhile. No, we can't tell the difference between Scot and British accents --- it's why I love BBC television shows where I hope I can learn the difference. But like the US -- there are a several different British accents depending on region -- is that true of Scotland also?. I'm sorry that your cars cost that much more --- ours are expensive enough!! And, My Mom loved Publix and Food Lion stores... Did you find any strawberry or citrus road stands or shrimp refrig.. trucks along your travels?

Glad you had a good time and rest up well---jet lag can really throw you off.



KateB said:


> Some things I noticed from our trip to Florida....
> - Your shop assistants and waiters are much more polite than ours.
> - Special K cereal with red berries is MUCH sweeter than we get here, I've been finding my breakfast very bland since coming home!
> - (DH noticed this one) Cars are HALF the price in the US compared to the UK!
> - People in the US can't tell the difference between Scots and Irish accents!
> - US TV has at least twice the amount of advert breaks compared to UK!
> - Supermarkets are also so much bigger than ours (and I really loved Publix meat counter!)
> - People in Florida will tell you their life story at the drop of a hat...I had some really interesting conversations!
> - People still work when they are well over pension age (or UK pension age)
> - Floridians don't know what a SatNav is....they call it GPS....ask me how I know! However Walt (who must have been 70 if he was a day) in Walmart soon sorted us out!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just called DS and begged off going up there for another day or so--still have the cough and sore throat. Although, there's no fever and am feeling decent except for no energy. Don't feel bad enough for doctor, yet don't feel good enough to be doing much. I would just hate to pass this onto them -- the last thing they need is to be sick with the two little ones. DS posted their professional photo shoot on FB -- the photos turned out great. I don't think I can post them here since they are still owned by the photographer. DS will buy the whole CD so then I can post them. I'm so anxious to go up there.

DH had a great time at the Indianapolis 500 and I got a great start to the shawls....have 3 more chart repeats -- it's now moving along great, but I had to start over about 6 times. I really couldn't figure out who a lace chart increases wider and then goes down to beginning size again---then realized that I needed to repeat the one section as many times as I could until the stitches outside of the repeat section. With the silvery gray--it looked like a ball of dryer fuzz in the beginning, but is now beginning to look glamorous--I hope it turns out.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> An image from a blog I follow- Kate Davies Designs- the Blue Bells seem to be really special this year in Scotland


They are pretty aren't they.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Coughing a little still- but much better than I was, thank goodness!


Morning Julie, glad you are feeling better, was hoping that you were getting good rest and doing better.


----------



## pammie1234

KateB said:


> Some things I noticed from our trip to Florida....
> - Your shop assistants and waiters are much more polite than ours.
> - Special K cereal with red berries is MUCH sweeter than we get here, I've been finding my breakfast very bland since coming home!
> - (DH noticed this one) Cars are HALF the price in the US compared to the UK!
> - People in the US can't tell the difference between Scots and Irish accents!
> - US TV has at least twice the amount of advert breaks compared to UK!
> - Supermarkets are also so much bigger than ours (and I really loved Publix meat counter!)
> - People in Florida will tell you their life story at the drop of a hat...I had some really interesting conversations!
> - People still work when they are well over pension age (or UK pension age)
> - Floridians don't know what a SatNav is....they call it GPS....ask me how I know! However Walt (who must have been 70 if he was a day) in Walmart soon sorted us out!


Kate, my DD accuses me all the time of talking too much to "strangers." She says, "Mom, they are not interested." Of course that doesn't stop me!


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Hi all, sorry I haven't been posting for a couple of days although I have been reading. Since we got back my get up and go has got up and gone! Could it be jet lag? I was okay for the first day back then knocked for six for the rest, however feeling better today, and a bit guilty moaning about this when others are actually ill.....my best wishes to Rookie, Pacer, Shirley, AZ's Alan, Mel, Gage, Julie, Betty and her DH and DD, Sassafras, Denise, the baby mentioned by Sugarsugar and anyone else I've missed who's not feeling well. Back now to catch up from yesterday.


Quite understandable, hope you are getting you energy back, it can really zap you even though it doesn't seem like that big of a difference in time. How's Luke, I bet he was glad you were home?


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Some things I noticed from our trip to Florida....
> - Your shop assistants and waiters are much more polite than ours.
> - Special K cereal with red berries is MUCH sweeter than we get here, I've been finding my breakfast very bland since coming home!
> - (DH noticed this one) Cars are HALF the price in the US compared to the UK!
> - People in the US can't tell the difference between Scots and Irish accents!
> - US TV has at least twice the amount of advert breaks compared to UK!
> - Supermarkets are also so much bigger than ours (and I really loved Publix meat counter!)
> - People in Florida will tell you their life story at the drop of a hat...I had some really interesting conversations!
> - People still work when they are well over pension age (or UK pension age)
> - Floridians don't know what a SatNav is....they call it GPS....ask me how I know! However Walt (who must have been 70 if he was a day) in Walmart soon sorted us out!


 Some good and some bad, I'm not sure the huge supermarkets are a good thing, but at least you had great counter/checker people. 
I'll bet you heard things that you never thought you'd hear, and from complete strangers no less. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Kate, my DD accuses me all the time of talking too much to "strangers." She says, "Mom, they are not interested." Of course that doesn't stop me!


Pammie, just remind her that "Texas is the friendly state" lolol... Really, most of the people in Texas are nice and friendly, one of the things I love about it.


----------



## Poledra65

Silverowl said:


> Here you go, a recipe to make your own from scratch.
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2011/sep/28/how-make-dandelion-burdock-beer


I love that, I probably won't be making my own, I will just buy it at World Market, but I sure had fun reading the article. 
Thank you for the link.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, I am way behind. Everything is ok here. Serena was weighed today and is now 9lb 11oz. Certainly thriving! She had to have a pretty detailed hearing test done yesterday... all babies here that have been in Special Care and needed antibiotics. It had to be done while asleep (not that easy LOL)
> Then I took mum to doc for her check up and more scripts.. all good there too. I have my yearly cancer check with surgeon next Monday.. I expect all to be good also (I hope anyway) We are still having mild weather ... high teens to low 20s. Unusual for May. I am sure Winter will be here very soon though.
> I better get back to catching up.....


So glad that everyone seems to be doing well, hoping that that continues. I'm sure that Miss Serena is growing like a little weed, but she sure is a cute little daisy.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. My computer is not behaving and is running at a snail's pace. Had the gks here for a couple of days and LM had great fun taking some photos of my mini me and Flo and of course she had to be in some of the photos too.
> 
> Off to visit a wool shop tomorrow with Angela, might just have to take some money in case I need to buy some wool :shock:
> 
> We are off to France next week to visit my son and family so I'd better start getting myself organized.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


Hi PurpleFi, LM really is a cute little thing, and she sure looks like she was having fun with the minis. Will she be knitting her own soon?
Have a great trip to France.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great bend where it is 21c/70f at 9:37am. The sun is shinning at the moment, we have chances of thunder storms this afternoon. Going to be muggy either way. Hoping to get some plants into the ground before it starts to rain. 

Today's coffee. I thought this was an interesting shelf idea. 

Healing thoughts to those in need of the m and HUGS for all. 
Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> check out these baby yarns. --- sam
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/candy-baby
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/baby-spot-orange-light-green-brown#
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/dancing-baby-yellow-white-orange-fuchsia#inc593


Those are great Sam, sure wish the shipping was a little cheaper though. Have to look for them from somewhere closer.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great bend where it is 21c/70f at 9:37am. The sun is shinning at the moment, we have chances of thunder storms this afternoon. Going to be muggy either way. Hoping to get some plants into the ground before it starts to rain.
> 
> Today's coffee. I thought this was an interesting shelf idea.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of the m and HUGS for all.
> Have a wonderful day!!


Good morning Caren, thank you for coffee, love the butterfly, my cup is almost empty so that means it's about time for me to start getting things done. 
I LOVE the idea of using crutches for shelves, I wonder if they should be attached to a wall for stability though? But I'm thinking that I can find used crutches at the thrift shop here with no problem, so have got to try it. 
I need to go out and rake the mud pit, and get the rest of the black plastic pond liner out of the garden, seems they had a pond at one time and rather than remove the liner and things, just filled it it. :roll: :roll: 
Oh well, it's exercise right? lol
Have a great day!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> And do you have a recipe for dandelion wine? LOL Heard of it but never tried it.


I do not have one I will be making it with Mum when I make it so will get her receipt.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> check out these baby yarns. --- sam
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/candy-baby
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/baby-spot-orange-light-green-brown#
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/dancing-baby-yellow-white-orange-fuchsia#inc593


Love the colours and the prices aren't too bad either. I should never have clicked not the links.  :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Julie- I have to call in the morning. Greg asked what was wrong and I told him that everything I own from my ears down hurts.
> 
> Going to sign off and if I feel better I will check in later on.
> 
> Love and hugs for all.


Ooh yuck!!! I hope you are feeling better after the doctor, take care of yourself. HUGS!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren, thank you for coffee, love the butterfly, my cup is almost empty so that means it's about time for me to start getting things done.
> I LOVE the idea of using crutches for shelves, I wonder if they should be attached to a wall for stability though? But I'm thinking that I can find used crutches at the thrift shop here with no problem, so have got to try it.
> I need to go out and rake the mud pit, and get the rest of the black plastic pond liner out of the garden, seems they had a pond at one time and rather than remove the liner and things, just filled it it. :roll: :roll:
> Oh well, it's exercise right? lol
> Have a great day!


Good morning Kaye, you are welcome for the coffee. The butterfly is perfect one of my favorite things about summer. 
I am going to look around and see if I can find an old pair of crutches. I had several pairs in the barn, I am thinking Mum might have a pair. 
I can not imagine just filling the pond in, although I do threaten the teens with filling the pool in. Any exercise is helpful. My sisters tell me that is why I like gardening. I have just been given about 80 seedlings to plant and a bunch of seeds. I hope they all survive most of them are peppers and I didn't start any of my own. The seeds are exotic pumpkin and watermelon, will be hoping they grow for sure. One is an orange watermelon.


----------



## HandyFamily

RookieRetiree said:


> he said he was going to have full idea of the game by the time he came back to the states---his level of understanding consisted of buying a bat and bringing it home....


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> GPS over here as well-though I think we all know what SatNav is but wouldn't likely use the term.
> 
> Hope you find your get up and go soon.


Thank you. I hope you have a very restful and reinvigorating week away.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> The History Channel is showing a 3 night documentary on the World Wars starting tonight. I think I'm going to record it and watch later. It sounds interesting.
> 
> Mel, you and Gage are sure having problems getting well. Julie, too. It is time for everyone to get well!
> 
> We got some rain and that was nice. I keep hoping that we will get more.
> 
> Bad news on the pool today. They need to fix some wires and drain and clean. They will get it ready for my great nephews' visit. The city will be unhappy with me! I hate water restrictions!


Did you get a lot of the rain that is going through Texas now?


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> And I noticed that you didn't mention the general difference in language. American English and British English are a lot different. I've really noticed that with our forum. So many things mean something entirely different!!
> Junek


The woman at reception who we had originally asked where to buy a Satnav (that grammar is off!  ) took great delight later in asking if we'd got our "Satnav"?!! I think we added a new word to her vocabulary! :lol:


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, I think as we get older it takes longer to come back to our normal energy level. and then at the end of your vacay you had that long night flight. Be good to yourself til you catch up.
> Cramps and diarrhea again. This gets old really fast. Have ultrasound of abdomen Thursday. Tomorrow we are going to UCLA in Los Angeles for my husband to have his stent checked. Three hours each way.
> Gwen, have fun. That's my motto. How's Sydney?
> Julie, glad you are feeling better.


Hope you feel loads better soon.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kaye, you are welcome for the coffee. The butterfly is perfect one of my favorite things about summer.
> I am going to look around and see if I can find an old pair of crutches. I had several pairs in the barn, I am thinking Mum might have a pair.
> I can not imagine just filling the pond in, although I do threaten the teens with filling the pool in. Any exercise is helpful. My sisters tell me that is why I like gardening. I have just been given about 80 seedlings to plant and a bunch of seeds. I hope they all survive most of them are peppers and I didn't start any of my own. The seeds are exotic pumpkin and watermelon, will be hoping they grow for sure. One is an orange watermelon.


I can't imagine just pouring dirt over it either, but it sure feels and looks like pond liner, and there are two pipes coming up that have been topped off that I think were for a pond, so... But it definitely need to come out. 
We picked up a few more plants yesterday, a jalapeno, bell pepper, 2 watermelons (your orange watermelon sounds interesting, be interested in hearing how it comes out), pickling cucumber, and something else. Will be picking up the last 4 roses on Friday and getting some more bell peppers and some lettuce and I think Kholrabi, maybe some spinach and Kale or something like that. 
David hasn't decided what other flowers he wants to put in the flower beds, but I know we need some, well a bunch actually, of coleus, and there are a few other things I know he would like, so I'll probably pick up a few of them. Summer just doesn't last long enough for all the work we put into it. :roll: LOL
Have a great day!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Retired folks down there seem to be lonely folks and love to hear good stories and what joy for them to come along someone from Scotland!! You'll be the talk of the place for awhile. No, we can't tell the difference between Scot and British accents --- it's why I love BBC television shows where I hope I can learn the difference. But like the US -- there are a several different British accents depending on region -- is that true of Scotland also?. I'm sorry that your cars cost that much more --- ours are expensive enough!! And, My Mom loved Publix and Food Lion stores... Did you find any strawberry or citrus road stands or shrimp refrig.. trucks along your travels?
> 
> Glad you had a good time and rest up well---jet lag can really throw you off.


Yes there are many different Scottish accents....I have never heard Agnes speak, but as an 'East coaster' she will have a completely different accent from mine. Their accent goes up and down a lot where ours is more guttural. There are probably many different words too, I know my friend who comes from deepest, darkest South Ayrshire :lol: uses loads of expressions and words that I've never heard of....I've known her for almost 45 years now and she can still come up with words Which are new to me. One of her best was to describe a very crushed piece of material as being "As wrunklt as a monkey's oxter" (As wrinkled as a monkey's armpit) :shock: :lol:


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Kate, my DD accuses me all the time of talking too much to "strangers." She says, "Mom, they are not interested." Of course that doesn't stop me!


Oh but I was!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I heard from Dreamweaver and as Purple said, she is just so busy with her mother & life now. As it was a personal message I won't give any details but at the end Jynx said Hugs to all!!!!!!!!

SugarSugar...My but your DGD is really thriving and growing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Kate...I noticed the difference after living in Germany for 8 yrs. When we could come home for a visit I was amazed how a girl behind a counter would open up and tell you her life so quickly and not even know you. Almost like automatic friends. I almost got dizzy in the big stores when I came back as the selection was so huge and too much, so I thought then, not now...to choose from. I suffered from jet lag too and it just takes the body a while to heal. You'll be back. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Railyn...You and DH have been through so much. I pray better times are now ahead.

Talked to my Aunt in Canada who is now the oldest in the family since her older sister and brother died. She is 95 and will be flying down to Atlanta, Ga., to see my other aunt who is in the hospital and may not make it. She has had cancer for years and just keeps going with repeated operations. She is having renal failure with sepsis and the doctor said that he would say this was the end, but knowing my aunt, he is not ready to say that. My 95 yr. old aunt and I have mixed feelings as my aunt in the hospital had a stroke recently and has been left quite depressed and has been messing herself and is quite mean now. The nurse remarked to my cousin that her mom sure was cute, but boy was she nasty. Think that is due to the stroke. Sad that this is happening. If my aunt makes it through this they will have to find a home for her and this will make her even more depressed and nasty. My cousin is divorced with 2 children and has to work so she can't be home taking care of her. She tried looking into home care but can't afford it on her own so we will see if now that my aunt is so bad the social workers at the hospital will help.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> In Germany I learned about picking things according to the moon:
> 
> To obtain herbs that are highly energized, pick them according to the Moons phases. Leaves, flowers, and seeds should be picked during a waxing Moon, when has grown from well past Dark, to Full. All root crops should be picked during a waning Moon, from well past Full, to Dark.
> 
> There might also be a difference between day and night but I can't find that information and sadly, have forgotten. Thinking daytime is the leaves and flowers and night is the roots??


That's interesting, I'll have to do some research and see if I can find anymore information on that, if I do, I'll let you know. I think David would really be interested in it too. :thumbup: 
How are you doing Daralene? Hoping that your doing well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> That's interesting, I'll have to do some research and see if I can find anymore information on that, if I do, I'll let you know. I think David would really be interested in it too. :thumbup:
> How are you doing Daralene? Hoping that your doing well.


Hi Kate, I'm doing great. Normal problems with ankles killing me but easier for me to get an ankle support than the knees. I guess some things just come with age for some of us, unless you are like my one aunt!!! Talked to her last night and she was going out to dig out the weeds in the garden. LOL She is 95 and can do more than me. What an inspiration she is.

The day and night thing for harvesting has to do with a similar thing to the moon I tried looking online but didn't find it. Hope your DH has more luck. One time. more of the life and juices are in the leaves and flower, and the other time more in the roots.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Since many flowers close up at night I am thinking that the roots are best picked at night and flowers and leaves in the daytime. We were talking about dandelions and here is some interesting information about the roots:
(My note - Be sure and pick from un-sprayed areas.)

Dandelion root is well known as a coffee substitute. To be truthful dandelion coffee doesnt taste coffee, only coffee tastes coffee. It is different and many people love it!

None the less dandelion root has enormous health benefits as a superb herbal detoxification remedy for the liver.

Dandelion leaves are edible and can be used raw in salads or stir fried.
Read More at http://usesofherbs.com/dandelion
This was copied on May 27, 2014 at 2:16 pm from Herbs and Spices


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 wrote:
Kate, my DD accuses me all the time of talking too much to "strangers." She says, "Mom, they are not interested." Of course that doesn't stop me!



KateB said:


> Oh but I was!


That is so sweet. Just like our Kate. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

That is funny that we can't tell the difference between the Irish or Scotch accent when it must sound extremely different to you. Like when I was in Denmark and a Finnish man was visiting in the house we were visiting in and they asked if I could hear the difference between Danish and Finnish. I'm sure it was quite different to them but sounded all the same to me since I couldn't understand them. I could hear the difference between the Austrian and German accent after I learned the language better but at first that all sounded the same too.


----------



## Spider

Good morning, sun is out and another warm day. We went from cool and windy to hot and humid. Oh well, I am working inside of the house all day anyway. Our little roommate came on "Sunday and she and I worked all day yesterday and went through some more things. So need to finish my coffee and hitting it hard. The days go by so fast. Talk to you all latter today for updates.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Yes there are many different Scottish accents....I have never heard Agnes speak, but as an 'East coaster' she will have a completely different accent from mine. Their accent goes up and down a lot where ours is more guttural. There are probably many different words too, I know my friend who comes from deepest, darkest South Ayrshire :lol: uses loads of expressions and words that I've never heard of....I've known her for almost 45 years now and she can still come up with words Which are new to me. One of her best was to describe a very crushed piece of material as being "As wrunklt as a monkey's oxter" (As wrinkled as a monkey's armpit) :shock: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, I am way behind. Everything is ok here. Serena was weighed today and is now 9lb 11oz. Certainly thriving! She had to have a pretty detailed hearing test done yesterday... all babies here that have been in Special Care and needed antibiotics. It had to be done while asleep (not that easy LOL)
> Then I took mum to doc for her check up and more scripts.. all good there too. I have my yearly cancer check with surgeon next Monday.. I expect all to be good also (I hope anyway) We are still having mild weather ... high teens to low 20s. Unusual for May. I am sure Winter will be here very soon though.
> I better get back to catching up.....


Glad she is doing so well, good luck with your check up.
It is very sad that antibiotics that can help can also cause hearing problems. The daughter of a friend of mine, now 25, was terribly burned when she was 3, was airlifted to the Shriners burn hospital in the US & only by a miracle survived. Along with terrible scars & many surgeries she was also left with hearing damage. You would think by now research would have told them which drugs cause this or maybe for some reason all do?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafras, so sorry things are acting up again for you. You had such a long period of doing good but I know this seems to be a constant battle with periods of remission. Thinking of you and sending healing wishes and hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Coughing a little still- but much better than I was, thank goodness!


Good to hear you are getting better.


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's my definition of cricket....
11 players play against 2 plaers for three days, there are freqent stops for tea. They also stop if i rains a lot and then it ends in a draw!
They have positions like Silly mid off and they can bowl a maiden over. 
As well as the players there are two men who wave their arms about and shout things like ..in....out..wide..as well as other stuff I can't remember.
cricket is only played in the UK in summer, football is played in the winter and that is a whole other ball game!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great bend where it is 21c/70f at 9:37am. The sun is shinning at the moment, we have chances of thunder storms this afternoon. Going to be muggy either way. Hoping to get some plants into the ground before it starts to rain.
> 
> Today's coffee. I thought this was an interesting shelf idea.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of the m and HUGS for all.
> Have a wonderful day!!


Wow, and here I sit with no coffee. :shock: Guess where I'm going......

Love the crutches idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Hi Kate, I'm doing great. Normal problems with ankles killing me but easier for me to get an ankle support than the knees. I guess some things just come with age for some of us, unless you are like my one aunt!!! Talked to her last night and she was going out to dig out the weeds in the garden. LOL She is 95 and can do more than me. What an inspiration she is.
> 
> The day and night thing for harvesting has to do with a similar thing to the moon I tried looking online but didn't find it. Hope your DH has more luck. One time. more of the life and juices are in the leaves and flower, and the other time more in the roots.


I'm not sure I would want sore ankles either though, my knee has been acting up, don't know what I did but the muscle is really tight right above the knee cap going to the front thigh, oh well, could be much worse, if I hadn't felt it was important to try riding bulls, the other knee would be just fine, the things we doing in our 20s that we would never try in our 30s or beyond. lolol... I'm hoping that I can get to my knees when I'm 75, let alone 95 to work in the garden. :shock: 
I'll let you know if we find anything about the moon, but that seems to make sense, things grow at night, and get their nourishment from the sun and things during the day. 
Take care, hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just adorable pictures. I know your grands just love the both of you....fabulous pictures.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. My computer is not behaving and is running at a snail's pace. Had the gks here for a couple of days and LM had great fun taking some photos of my mini me and Flo and of course she had to be in some of the photos too.
> 
> Off to visit a wool shop tomorrow with Angela, might just have to take some money in case I need to buy some wool :shock:
> 
> We are off to France next week to visit my son and family so I'd better start getting myself organized.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Good morning, sun is out and another warm day. We went from cool and windy to hot and humid. Oh well, I am working inside of the house all day anyway. Our little roommate came on "Sunday and she and I worked all day yesterday and went through some more things. So need to finish my coffee and hitting it hard. The days go by so fast. Talk to you all latter today for updates.


Good morning Spider, fantastic that you have a helper, hope you and she are both doing well, don't forget to relax while you are hard at it. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my definition of cricket....
> 11 players play against 2 plaers for three days, there are freqent stops for tea. They also stop if i rains a lot and then it ends in a draw!
> They have positions like Silly mid off and they can bowl a maiden over.
> As well as the players there are two men who wave their arms about and shout things like ..in....out..wide..as well as other stuff I can't remember.
> cricket is only played in the UK in summer, football is played in the winter and that is a whole other ball game!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Just adorable pictures. I know your grands just love the both of you....fabulous pictures.


Hi gwennie, how you doing. Xx


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> It looks as if everyone had a great time. I'm trying not to buy any yarn. I'll have to live to be 200 years old to use up all in my stash.
> Junek


I keep saying I'm buying no more yarn or fabric until I use most of my stash, then I want to make a particular thing & nothing I have seems suitable :roll:

I don't want to die & have my kids clean out my stuff & say what was she going to do with this sh--? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, I'm off of here, or I won't get anything done today. 
See you all in a few hours. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> Here you go, a recipe to make your own from scratch.
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2011/sep/28/how-make-dandelion-burdock-beer


thank you for this, I will have to give it a try. goodness knows I have enough of both roots out back and all over the place here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'm off of here, or I won't get anything done today.
> See you all in a few hours.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


I keep telling myself the some thing I need to get something done. 
I need to get plants planted. Jamie and are attempting to fix the washing machine door, too many little and teens leaning on it. gRRRRR


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> I keep saying I'm buying no more yarn or fabric until I use most of my stash, then I want to make a particular thing & nothing I have seems suitable :roll:
> 
> I don't want to die & have my kids clean out my stuff & say what was she going to do with this sh--? :lol: :lol:


I tell my kids if I leave them any money or wool then I've died too soon :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> And I noticed that you didn't mention the general difference in language. American English and British English are a lot different. I've really noticed that with our forum. So many things mean something entirely different!!
> Junek


So true, we still laugh about a doctor we had telling us he was going home to " knock up" his wife, he meant wake up, we heard make pregnant :roll: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'm off of here, or I won't get anything done today.
> See you all in a few hours.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im very good at not geltting anything done. Have fun x


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very interesting observations. DH enjoyed hearing them too. Never thought of food products tasting different. Would never be abe to afford a car in UK....can barely afford one here!


KateB said:


> Some things I noticed from our trip to Florida....
> - Your shop assistants and waiters are much more polite than ours.
> - Special K cereal with red berries is MUCH sweeter than we get here, I've been finding my breakfast very bland since coming home!
> - (DH noticed this one) Cars are HALF the price in the US compared to the UK!
> - People in the US can't tell the difference between Scots and Irish accents!
> - US TV has at least twice the amount of advert breaks compared to UK!
> - Supermarkets are also so much bigger than ours (and I really loved Publix meat counter!)
> - People in Florida will tell you their life story at the drop of a hat...I had some really interesting conversations!
> - People still work when they are well over pension age (or UK pension age)
> - Floridians don't know what a SatNav is....they call it GPS....ask me how I know! However Walt (who must have been 70 if he was a day) in Walmart soon sorted us out!


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom wrote:
Julie- I have to call in the morning. Greg asked what was wrong and I told him that everything I own from my ears down hurts.

Going to sign off and if I feel better I will check in later on.

Love and hugs for all.

Oh no, that sounds just awful. Must be how Gage felt too. So sorry you aren't feeling well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Just called DS and begged off going up there for another day or so--still have the cough and sore throat. Although, there's no fever and am feeling decent except for no energy. Don't feel bad enough for doctor, yet don't feel good enough to be doing much. I would just hate to pass this onto them -- the last thing they need is to be sick with the two little ones. DS posted their professional photo shoot on FB -- the photos turned out great. I don't think I can post them here since they are still owned by the photographer. DS will buy the whole CD so then I can post them. I'm so anxious to go up there.
> 
> DH had a great time at the Indianapolis 500 and I got a great start to the shawls....have 3 more chart repeats -- it's now moving along great, but I had to start over about 6 times. I really couldn't figure out who a lace chart increases wider and then goes down to beginning size again---then realized that I needed to repeat the one section as many times as I could until the stitches outside of the repeat section. With the silvery gray--it looked like a ball of dryer fuzz in the beginning, but is now beginning to look glamorous--I hope it turns out.


Glad you are starting to feel better and can't wait to see that shawl.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Speaking of dandelions again. Just read this little tidbit about the leaves. Best to pick before the plant flowers. After it flowers they can be bitter. I happen to use them even after flowering, but sure it is lovelier before.

If you go to this site they have videos showing how to do various things with dandelions. One video has to do with tea so will go back and check that out. It says to be sure and know the dandelions have not been sprayed. If sprayed they are not good for you.

She talks about getting rid of bitter taste also in another video for cooked dandelion leaves with bacon, onion, garlic, etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591

So true about all the work for a short season, just gets looking really nce when along comes the frost. That's why I grow so many petunias, they are pretty frost & heat tolerant. 
Have you tried Cool Breeze cucumbers? 45 days to maturity, good for short season but really tasty.
I haven't grown orange watermelon but have at yellow ones, very sweet & about the size of a cantelope. Growing them here is pretty hit & miss, I plant them most years but have only had sucess about 4 times.


Poledra65 said:


> I can't imagine just pouring dirt over it either, but it sure feels and looks like pond liner, and there are two pipes coming up that have been topped off that I think were for a pond, so... But it definitely need to come out.
> We picked up a few more plants yesterday, a jalapeno, bell pepper, 2 watermelons (your orange watermelon sounds interesting, be interested in hearing how it comes out), pickling cucumber, and something else. Will be picking up the last 4 roses on Friday and getting some more bell peppers and some lettuce and I think Kholrabi, maybe some spinach and Kale or something like that.
> David hasn't decided what other flowers he wants to put in the flower beds, but I know we need some, well a bunch actually, of coleus, and there are a few other things I know he would like, so I'll probably pick up a few of them. Summer just doesn't last long enough for all the work we put into it. :roll: LOL
> Have a great day!


----------



## Bonnie7591

With regard to your aunt being nasty, we used to have a theory at work. The little old ladies who had been very religious all their life had repressed all the swearing etc,seem to be the ones who let it " all hang out" when they lost their mind a little. Some o f them couod swear like drunken sailors, it was too funny. I'm sure if they realized what had come from their mouths they would have. Had a second stroke! We said we will be very placid old people asmwe have got it out of our system when we are young. Lol


Angora1 said:


> I heard from Dreamweaver and as Purple said, she is just so busy with her mother & life now. As it was a personal message I won't give any details but at the end Jynx said Hugs to all!!!!!!!!
> 
> SugarSugar...My but your DGD is really thriving and growing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Kate...I noticed the difference after living in Germany for 8 yrs. When we could come home for a visit I was amazed how a girl behind a counter would open up and tell you her life so quickly and not even know you. Almost like automatic friends. I almost got dizzy in the big stores when I came back as the selection was so huge and too much, so I thought then, not now...to choose from. I suffered from jet lag too and it just takes the body a while to heal. You'll be back. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Railyn...You and DH have been through so much. I pray better times are now ahead.
> 
> Talked to my Aunt in Canada who is now the oldest in the family since her older sister and brother died. She is 95 and will be flying down to Atlanta, Ga., to see my other aunt who is in the hospital and may not make it. She has had cancer for years and just keeps going with repeated operations. She is having renal failure with sepsis and the doctor said that he would say this was the end, but knowing my aunt, he is not ready to say that. My 95 yr. old aunt and I have mixed feelings as my aunt in the hospital had a stroke recently and has been left quite depressed and has been messing herself and is quite mean now. The nurse remarked to my cousin that her mom sure was cute, but boy was she nasty. Think that is due to the stroke. Sad that this is happening. If my aunt makes it through this they will have to find a home for her and this will make her even more depressed and nasty. My cousin is divorced with 2 children and has to work so she can't be home taking care of her. She tried looking into home care but can't afford it on her own so we will see if now that my aunt is so bad the social workers at the hospital will help.


 :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cool idea with the crutches. I had a friend that did something similar with a small ladder.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great bend where it is 21c/70f at 9:37am. The sun is shinning at the moment, we have chances of thunder storms this afternoon. Going to be muggy either way. Hoping to get some plants into the ground before it starts to rain.
> 
> Today's coffee. I thought this was an interesting shelf idea.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of the m and HUGS for all.
> Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Hi all, sorry I haven't been posting for a couple of days although I have been reading. Since we got back my get up and go has got up and gone! Could it be jet lag? I was okay for the first day back then knocked for six for the rest, however feeling better today, and a bit guilty moaning about this when others are actually ill.....my best wishes to Rookie, Pacer, Shirley, AZ's Alan, Mel, Gage, Julie, Betty and her DH and DD, Sassafras, Denise, the baby mentioned by Sugarsugar and anyone else I've missed who's not feeling well. Back now to catch up from yesterday.


I at least seem to be on the mend!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> In Germany I learned about picking things according to the moon:
> 
> To obtain herbs that are highly energized, pick them according to the Moons phases. Leaves, flowers, and seeds should be picked during a waxing Moon, when has grown from well past Dark, to Full. All root crops should be picked during a waning Moon, from well past Full, to Dark.
> 
> There might also be a difference between day and night but I can't find that information and sadly, have forgotten. Thinking daytime is the leaves and flowers and night is the roots??


Here is a loin to some information about harvesting your herbs by the moon phase. It's interesting to read. My GGaunt harvested her herbs this way as did my great grandma Lee. She said it made them work better than if pick dust any old time.

http://www.altnature.com/library/lunarphases.htm


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, love the crutches shelving, I've seen that on FB, I think. 
Desert Joy, hope you are feeling better soon, having to travel with diarrhea is no fun 
Kate, glad you had a good trip but it is always good to be home & takes a few days to get back to normal.
Well, time to get to it. Have a good day all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool idea with the crutches. I had a friend that did something similar with a small ladder.


I have seen those too. It is neat to see what people can come up with to repurpose old things.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> if it was only 10 inside the house I would have the heater on- especially when it is so cold outside. That is fairly cold for you isn't it?especially for May.
> Cooler day today but still not cold, and some rain the last couple of days. But warming up again slightly.


The temperature can often be this cold for this time of year- it is 1.6 outside at the moment, 10 inside again- but I am adjusting to it. When I was a child we were told 50F was the ideal one for the brain to work- you just have to wrap up- it is just that we had a long mild autumn. Remembering we hardly ever have it as hot as you do.


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Oh - I love this also!
> But I don't toast the tomato - I just slice it over the toasted "sandwich" when it's ready...
> 
> Also, something we all love here - an egg and some brined cheese, the egg beat just a bit first, the cheese would be put in it and smashed to pieces with a spoon, so this mixture is spread on bread slices, some savory on top and put it in the oven - and slices of tomato can be put on top when ready... nnnnn... I'm starting to have my mouth filled with saliva, like a Pavlov's dog... :lol:


I must try that one- I love a good briny cheese!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> We use GPS here also. It's Global... Positioning System? Or something like that.


That is how I translate it- we have them now for our bus ticketing system.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Speaking of dandelions again. Just read this little tidbit about the leaves. Best to pick before the plant flowers. After it flowers they can be bitter. I happen to use them even after flowering, but sure it is lovelier before.
> 
> If you go to this site they have videos showing how to do various things with dandelions. One video has to do with tea so will go back and check that out. It says to be sure and know the dandelions have not been sprayed. If sprayed they are not good for you.
> 
> She talks about getting rid of bitter taste also in another video for cooked dandelion leaves with bacon, onion, garlic, etc.


You can batter the dandelion buds and fry them up, all of my bunch have eaten them many time over the years. It is best to make sure you only get very new buds before they start to open. if not they are bitter. 
I have had the leaves fried up with bacon and onion, lots of time without the bacon they are good. I know one lady that has several large flower pots that she grows dandelions in all winter so she has fresh greens. She also has pots of Queen Anne's Lace for the roots. It was odd to see her garden it looked like rows of cultivated weeds to most people. The roots of cat-tails/bullrushes can be harvested and eaten like potatoes. The fluff from them in the fall makes good stuffing for children's toys ect. It is also good when out on the trails to stuff between two pairs of socks makes walking much nicer on you r feet. Opps sorry for writing a book.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, I think as we get older it takes longer to come back to our normal energy level. and then at the end of your vacay you had that long night flight. Be good to yourself til you catch up.
> Cramps and diarrhea again. This gets old really fast. Have ultrasound of abdomen Thursday. Tomorrow we are going to UCLA in Los Angeles for my husband to have his stent checked. Three hours each way.
> Gwen, have fun. That's my motto. How's Sydney?
> Julie, glad you are feeling better.


I am glad I have got over the feverish bit!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Morning Julie, glad you are feeling better, was hoping that you were getting good rest and doing better.


It really has helped using gottastch's chilli ginger brew- I am making it a bit weaker, more like a drink, than a cough mix- I adore apple cider vinegar and honey drinks in any circumstance!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just took video of Sydney and Mario to share


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I can't imagine just pouring dirt over it either, but it sure feels and looks like pond liner, and there are two pipes coming up that have been topped off that I think were for a pond, so... But it definitely need to come out.
> We picked up a few more plants yesterday, a jalapeno, bell pepper, 2 watermelons (your orange watermelon sounds interesting, be interested in hearing how it comes out), pickling cucumber, and something else. Will be picking up the last 4 roses on Friday and getting some more bell peppers and some lettuce and I think Kholrabi, maybe some spinach and Kale or something like that.
> David hasn't decided what other flowers he wants to put in the flower beds, but I know we need some, well a bunch actually, of coleus, and there are a few other things I know he would like, so I'll probably pick up a few of them. Summer just doesn't last long enough for all the work we put into it. :roll: LOL
> Have a great day!


We would usually grow coleus as a pot plant- I must get some seed- they are fun, and so easy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear you are getting better.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have got to get dressed.....been lazing around in pjs. Then a sink full of dishes to take care of. TTYL


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi All!! Haven't been on the computer all weekend, just spent a really nice quiet weekend with David, we hung out , worked in the yard, and hung out.  wonderful 2 days.
> Now we are back to the daily norm, he's off to either Missouri or Kansas or someplace, he wasn't sure and I'm back to cleaning and trying to catch up on here.  I know, good luck with catching up, over 40 pages, we'll see how far I get.
> Hope everyone in Texas has gotten the rain they needed but isn't floating away, I called home yesterday and nobody even knew that there had been high water rescues in San Antonio, Christopher said he'll watch the weather and news today before heading out to work to make sure they don't end up in high water enroute.
> We are hoping to dry out a little bit but not too much, we've gotten our quota of rain for a little while, the garden looks like a mud pit.
> Okay, if I continue to write a book, I won't get caught up at all, and I need coffee.
> Hugs everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stay safe.


I'm hoping things have settled down in Houston, too, since my oldest daughter lives just outside NASA.
I was living in Texas City with her about 12 or so years ago when that tropical storm hit Houston and flooded the area. You know it's bad when loaded tractor trailers are floating in the streets. Hope this mess clears up soon for them without no deaths.
I missed you over the weekend but thought David would be home and you were spending time with him...I was right, for once. LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great bend where it is 21c/70f at 9:37am. The sun is shinning at the moment, we have chances of thunder storms this afternoon. Going to be muggy either way. Hoping to get some plants into the ground before it starts to rain.
> 
> Today's coffee. I thought this was an interesting shelf idea.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of the m and HUGS for all.
> Have a wonderful day!!


Good morning, Caren. Although it's almost afternoon...just back from nail appt.. It's 84F here at 11:45 with 61% humidity so the feel-like temp is almost 90. AND it feels like it. Hope we do get those predicted thunderstorms this afternoon but it will only make in muggier!!
Interesting idea for no longer needed crutches. ANd if you need them again, just take apart the shelving!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> The woman at reception who we had originally asked where to buy a Satnav (that grammar is off!  ) took great delight later in asking if we'd got our "Satnav"?!! I think we added a new word to her vocabulary! :lol:


I love a lot of British shows....my particular favorite is Sherlock, just hate to wait a couple of years to have it on again. So I'm more familiar with some of the different names. To me, SatNav is self explanatory.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Yes there are many different Scottish accents....I have never heard Agnes speak, but as an 'East coaster' she will have a completely different accent from mine. Their accent goes up and down a lot where ours is more guttural. There are probably many different words too, I know my friend who comes from deepest, darkest South Ayrshire :lol: uses loads of expressions and words that I've never heard of....I've known her for almost 45 years now and she can still come up with words Which are new to me. One of her best was to describe a very crushed piece of material as being "As wrunklt as a monkey's oxter" (As wrinkled as a monkey's armpit) :shock: :lol:


I'm not suprised that 'threw you" it would have me, too!!!
Love it!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took video of Sydney and Mario to share


That is cute.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my definition of cricket....
> 11 players play against 2 plaers for three days, there are freqent stops for tea. They also stop if i rains a lot and then it ends in a draw!
> They have positions like Silly mid off and they can bowl a maiden over.
> As well as the players there are two men who wave their arms about and shout things like ..in....out..wide..as well as other stuff I can't remember.
> cricket is only played in the UK in summer, football is played in the winter and that is a whole other ball game!


Your cricket makes as much sense to me as our American football, basketball and hockey. If it's not American baseball, I don't have a clue. And I think the only reason I know even that little about baseball is because when I was growing up we went to local games every weekend during spring and summer.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I'm not sure I would want sore ankles either though, my knee has been acting up, don't know what I did but the muscle is really tight right above the knee cap going to the front thigh, oh well, could be much worse, if I hadn't felt it was important to try riding bulls, the other knee would be just fine, the things we doing in our 20s that we would never try in our 30s or beyond. lolol... I'm hoping that I can get to my knees when I'm 75, let alone 95 to work in the garden. :shock:
> I'll let you know if we find anything about the moon, but that seems to make sense, things grow at night, and get their nourishment from the sun and things during the day.
> Take care, hugs.


Take my word for it, Kaye, getting down on the knees is very easy, it's the getting up that's hard!!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, we still laugh about a doctor we had telling us he was going home to " knock up" his wife, he meant wake up, we heard make pregnant :roll: :lol:


I would have thought the exact same thing!!! That's the only way I've heard it used! LOL!
JUnek


----------



## pammie1234

KateB said:


> Oh but I was!


Yea! I think people are interested, I know I am!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great bend where it is 21c/70f at 9:37am. The sun is shinning at the moment, we have chances of thunder storms this afternoon. Going to be muggy either way. Hoping to get some plants into the ground before it starts to rain.
> 
> Today's coffee. I thought this was an interesting shelf idea.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of the m and HUGS for all.
> Have a wonderful day!!


Good morning/afternoon Caren. Cute coffee this morning! Wish we had some of your sunshine over here. It is sooo grey and miserable today and cold - probably no more than about 11/12c. It is almost June for goodness sake!! Love the shelf idea. A friend of mine who was a doctor at the local A&E said that when they lent out crutches to people (who were supposed to bring them back) they finished up in all sorts of places. Even saw some once in a garden with beans growing up them!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took video of Sydney and Mario to share


Love it! Mario showed the big boy who was boss in the end!! LOL!
JUnek


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra, we got some rain, but no where near enough. It is cloudy so I'm hoping maybe some more today.

I need to get busy. DS is worried that my house is not childproof. The 1 year old has started walking! He still looks like Frankenstein, but it is too cute. He's taken about 7-12 steps at a time. He is very proud of himself!


----------



## jknappva

Some pictures from my sister's weekend at their cottage on the Banks. And one of Aggie, who she visits with on the way down and back.

Junek


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my definition of cricket....
> 11 players play against 2 plaers for three days, there are freqent stops for tea. They also stop if i rains a lot and then it ends in a draw!
> They have positions like Silly mid off and they can bowl a maiden over.
> As well as the players there are two men who wave their arms about and shout things like ..in....out..wide..as well as other stuff I can't remember.
> cricket is only played in the UK in summer, football is played in the winter and that is a whole other ball game!


Spot on :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

With the house temperature down to 9 degrees I have weakened - the heater is now through in the sitting room- and switched on.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's weekend at their cottage on the Banks. And one of Aggie, who she visits with on the way down and back.
> 
> Junek


Lovely photos. Xxx


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, we still laugh about a doctor we had telling us he was going home to " knock up" his wife, he meant wake up, we heard make pregnant :roll: :lol:


When a friend and I were over in New England many years ago for a friends wedding, we stayed in a very small, rural hotel. The stairs went straight up from the bar area. As friend and I were going up to bed another friend's husband called out "I'll knock you up in the morning"! We got some very strange looks when we came down next day!!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Spot on :thumbup: :thumbup:


We'll make our own sunshine tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Although it's almost afternoon...just back from nail appt.. It's 84F here at 11:45 with 61% humidity so the feel-like temp is almost 90. AND it feels like it. Hope we do get those predicted thunderstorms this afternoon but it will only make in muggier!!
> Interesting idea for no longer needed crutches. ANd if you need them again, just take apart the shelving!! LOL!
> Junek


It is uber humid here making it hard to work outdoors at the moment. I can tell the workers are a bit testy today and working s;owed than normal. When they are finished the stonework will be fixed up and resealed for another how ever many years. 
I was thinking the same about if the crutches were ever needed again, sure would be hard to not know where they were.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Take my word for it, Kaye, getting down on the knees is very easy, it's the getting up that's hard!!! LOL!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's weekend at their cottage on the Banks. And one of Aggie, who she visits with on the way down and back.
> 
> Junek


Beautiful pictures as always. Thank you, and thank your sister.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning/afternoon Caren. Cute coffee this morning! Wish we had some of your sunshine over here. It is sooo grey and miserable today and cold - probably no more than about 11/12c. It is almost June for goodness sake!! Love the shelf idea. A friend of mine who was a doctor at the local A&E said that when they lent out crutches to people (who were supposed to bring them back) they finished up in all sorts of places. Even saw some once in a garden with beans growing up them!


Good afternoon/evening for you. Thank you. I would gladly share some of it if I could find a way too. It is clouding over a bit and getting very humid. I should be out working in the garden but gave up after about half hour. I had several pairs front he older bunch stored int he barn. I do like the idea of using them for the beans. I am going to try leaning the trellises and planting peas and cooler weather vegetables under it, with the climbers on the trellis.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Poledra, we got some rain, but no where near enough. It is cloudy so I'm hoping maybe some more today.
> 
> I need to get busy. DS is worried that my house is not childproof. The 1 year old has started walking! He still looks like Frankenstein, but it is too cute. He's taken about 7-12 steps at a time. He is very proud of himself!


I can imagine it is cute watching him walk. I was bad I never child proofed my house, even now. I know not a good thing. Most times when one of mine or the grandchildren have been hurt it is outdoors. I worry more about my older ones having child proof homes though.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's weekend at their cottage on the Banks. And one of Aggie, who she visits with on the way down and back.
> 
> Junek


Love your sister's photos always perfect eveytime.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Very interesting observations. DH enjoyed hearing them too. Never thought of food products tasting different. Would never be abe to afford a car in UK....can barely afford one here!


Oh my the food is so much better tasting over there I think. Here there is way too much sweetener of any kind for my liking. There used be a lot less sweetener in the food in Canada too. I have noticed that there is nearly as much as in the US. I hear you on the car prices, ouch.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took video of Sydney and Mario to share


That was really funny, and good to hear your voice too!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> With the house temperature down to 9 degrees I have weakened - the heater is now through in the sitting room- and switched on.


I'm glad you did. That's way too cold....a little colder and your water pipes would be freezing. Is it a lot colder than normal for you in NZ?
Junek


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> We would usually grow coleus as a pot plant- I must get some seed- they are fun, and so easy!


DH was born in India (his dad was the manager of a tea estate) and his mum said coleus were counted as a weed in India!


----------



## Bulldog

Up to page 50:
Sorlenna, the afghan is beautiful. That will be fun with all the vibrant colors
Sandi, filed the meatloaf recipe. Sounds like a real winner
Julie, do stay warm. We want you healthy.
Prayers continue for Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Valerie, Gwen & Brantley, Marianne, Son, and Mom, and Melody & Gage. Always remember those selling homes and out of work.

I am just at am impass with Jim's health. I have talked with his primary physician and he is just not taking this seriously enough. I push as much as Jim will let me and then some and they won't REALLY listen or REALLY do anything. He has already had an episode this morning and he has done nothing. I know you are not supposed to worry after you pray, but I find myself doing it. It breaks my heart to see him going through this. Angie is good friends with his primary care physician. I have told her repeatedly what is going on. Don't know if she has talked to him or not but would think she has. I am petrified as to where this is leading. There has got to be a reason. All they say is vasovagal due to sudden drops of Blood Pressure but no real treatment.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> It is uber humid here making it hard to work outdoors at the moment. I can tell the workers are a bit testy today and working s;owed than normal. When they are finished the stonework will be fixed up and resealed for another how ever many years.
> I was thinking the same about if the crutches were ever needed again, sure would be hard to not know where they were.


LOL!!! You'd never lose the crutches! It's impossible to be comfortable working outside in humidity over about 60% and ours is usually at least that high in summer with temps most days in the mid to upper 90sF. Being so close to the coast, humidity plagues us! And I'm sure you're not that used to it inland in northern NY state.
Junek


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's weekend at their cottage on the Banks. And one of Aggie, who she visits with on the way down and back.
> 
> Junek


Lovely photos. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures as always. Thank you, and thank your sister.


Thought everyone would enjoy them as much as I did.
And I will thank her.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Love your sister's photos always perfect eveytime.


She's always glad when people enjoy her pictures. I think she has a wonderful eye as do you!
JUnek


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 3pm and I am checking in now. Went back to bed this morning after Gage left for school. Slept til lunch time when the phone rang. It was the school calling Gage was coming home sick.  

Going to catch up now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes he did....Sydney is teething and doesn't seem to be holding on nearly a tightly. Poor baby his gums are puffy and teeth just peeking through. Just like a human baby. DH gives hi ice cubes to chew on which he loves.



jknappva said:


> Love it! Mario showed the big boy who was boss in the end!! LOL!
> JUnek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you did. That's way too cold....a little colder and your water pipes would be freezing. Is it a lot colder than normal for you in NZ?
> Junek


No this is quite normal for this time of year- doesn't always happen, though!


----------



## Bonnie7591

June, lovely photos as always.
Humidity is rarely a problem for us, I know when I have visited relatives in Ontario in summer I would not like to live in that.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I only went as far as putting the plugs in electrical outlets and latches on cupboard doors where chemicals or breakables were kept.



NanaCaren said:


> I can imagine it is cute watching him walk. I was bad I never child proofed my house, even now. I know not a good thing. Most times when one of mine or the grandchildren have been hurt it is outdoors. I worry more about my older ones having child proof homes though.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Could you just take him to an emergency dept & say you won't go home until they sort it out? Or would your insurance system not allow that?that is how I would deal with it here, in fact that is what I had to do years ago with my youngest son, he would have died at home had I not stood my ground.


Bulldog said:


> Up to page 50:
> Sorlenna, the afghan is beautiful. That will be fun with all the vibrant colors
> Sandi, filed the meatloaf recipe. Sounds like a real winner
> Julie, do stay warm. We want you healthy.
> Prayers continue for Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Valerie, Gwen & Brantley, Marianne, Son, and Mom, and Melody & Gage. Always remember those selling homes and out of work.
> 
> I am just at am impass with Jim's health. I have talked with his primary physician and he is just not taking this seriously enough. I push as much as Jim will let me and then some and they won't REALLY listen or REALLY do anything. He has already had an episode this morning and he has done nothing. I know you are not supposed to worry after you pray, but I find myself doing it. It breaks my heart to see him going through this. Angie is good friends with his primary care physician. I have told her repeatedly what is going on. Don't know if she has talked to him or not but would think she has. I am petrified as to where this is leading. There has got to be a reason. All they say is vasovagal due to sudden drops of Blood Pressure but no real treatment.


----------



## Bonnie7591

angelam said:


> When a friend and I were over in New England many years ago for a friends wedding, we stayed in a very small, rural hotel. The stairs went straight up from the bar area. As friend and I were going up to bed another friend's husband called out "I'll knock you up in the morning"! We got some very strange looks when we came down next day!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

My mother had a green thumb an when I was growing up she had a bed of coleus that was simply gorgeous. When it started getting cooled eery year she would take cuttings to root over the winter and replant again in the spring. I think the maddest I ever saw mom was when the pointer pups my dad raised got out of the kennel and they raced through her coleus destroying most of them. I remember her chasing after the pups with a broom yelling at them.....funny mental picture now.



KateB said:


> DH was born in India (his dad was the manager of a tea estate) and his mum said coleus were counted as a weed in India!


----------



## gagesmom

All caught up, knit a few rows on my 3rd all in on.
Don't feel like knitting :thumbdown:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bless your heart Betty. You can't help but still worry. Know that we are praying too. Can any tests be done that would cause his blood pressure to drop. I'm not knowledgeable about it so wonder what would cause it.



Bulldog said:


> Up to page 50:
> Sorlenna, the afghan is beautiful. That will be fun with all the vibrant colors
> Sandi, filed the meatloaf recipe. Sounds like a real winner
> Julie, do stay warm. We want you healthy.
> Prayers continue for Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Valerie, Gwen & Brantley, Marianne, Son, and Mom, and Melody & Gage. Always remember those selling homes and out of work.
> 
> I am just at am impass with Jim's health. I have talked with his primary physician and he is just not taking this seriously enough. I push as much as Jim will let me and then some and they won't REALLY listen or REALLY do anything. He has already had an episode this morning and he has done nothing. I know you are not supposed to worry after you pray, but I find myself doing it. It breaks my heart to see him going through this. Angie is good friends with his primary care physician. I have told her repeatedly what is going on. Don't know if she has talked to him or not but would think she has. I am petrified as to where this is leading. There has got to be a reason. All they say is vasovagal due to sudden drops of Blood Pressure but no real treatment.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you did. That's way too cold....a little colder and your water pipes would be freezing. Is it a lot colder than normal for you in NZ?
> Junek


at 0.2 outside now we just have a frost- but at least I've got the rubbish down to the road.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> DH was born in India (his dad was the manager of a tea estate) and his mum said coleus were counted as a weed in India!


I don't suppose you can eat them!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Up to page 50:
> Sorlenna, the afghan is beautiful. That will be fun with all the vibrant colors
> Sandi, filed the meatloaf recipe. Sounds like a real winner
> Julie, do stay warm. We want you healthy.
> Prayers continue for Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Valerie, Gwen & Brantley, Marianne, Son, and Mom, and Melody & Gage. Always remember those selling homes and out of work.
> 
> I am just at am impass with Jim's health. I have talked with his primary physician and he is just not taking this seriously enough. I push as much as Jim will let me and then some and they won't REALLY listen or REALLY do anything. He has already had an episode this morning and he has done nothing. I know you are not supposed to worry after you pray, but I find myself doing it. It breaks my heart to see him going through this. Angie is good friends with his primary care physician. I have told her repeatedly what is going on. Don't know if she has talked to him or not but would think she has. I am petrified as to where this is leading. There has got to be a reason. All they say is vasovagal due to sudden drops of Blood Pressure but no real treatment.


I am doing my best! But with the chill off the room, the heater has had to go off again- it is more important to have the money for food.
Prayers continuing for Jim and Angie.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> All caught up, knit a few rows on my 3rd all in on.
> Don't feel like knitting :thumbdown:


I am not surprised, when you are feeling so awful.


----------



## sassafras123

June, love your sister's pix.
Gwen, too funny watching pups play.
Betty, healing energy for you and DH.


----------



## sassafras123

Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I only went as far as putting the plugs in electrical outlets and latches on cupboard doors where chemicals or breakables were kept.


 Guess maybe I did child proof a bit then. I didn't have chemicals in the house, I have always used organic cleaning products. Bleach was kept inside the washing machine unless I was dong laundry. My older ones broke more things when they got older than they ever did when they wee little. Unless you clout the time Grant hid in the cupboard, then stood up under the shelf of dishes. They crashed to the floor, corelle does brake into tiny little shards. You find them every where for weeks.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> at 0.2 outside now we just have a frost- but at least I've got the rubbish down to the road.


BRRRR that is a tad chilly what if you were to heat a cast iron pan or a brick, while you were baking your bread. The cover it with a towel, it could warm you. It wouldn't cost extra seems how the oven is already on.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> BRRRR that is a tad chilly what if you were to heat a cast iron pan or a brick, while you were baking your bread. The cover it with a towel, it could warm you. It wouldn't cost extra seems how the oven is already on.


The up side is that there is not a cloud in the sky, although the expected maximum is 15C. I need to go out to do my INR test, but will wait until 11 I think, so I am not too chilled.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes he did....Sydney is teething and doesn't seem to be holding on nearly a tightly. Poor baby his gums are puffy and teeth just peeking through. Just like a human baby. DH gives hi ice cubes to chew on which he loves.


Poor baby. Remember those human baby days all too well. I know those ice cubes feel good to his gums.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> The up side is that there is not a cloud in the sky, although the expected maximum is 15C. I need to go out to do my INR test, but will wait until 11 I think, so I am not too chilled.


Glad to hear it is sunny and no clouds are in sight. I would wait until I was warmed up too.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Glad to hear it is sunny and no clouds are in sight. I would wait until I was warmed up too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> LOL!!! You'd never lose the crutches! It's impossible to be comfortable working outside in humidity over about 60% and ours is usually at least that high in summer with temps most days in the mid to upper 90sF. Being so close to the coast, humidity plagues us! And I'm sure you're not that used to it inland in northern NY state.
> Junek


It gets pretty humid here somedays as much as 60% , I stay indoor on those days. I am not far from Lake ontario and then there is St.Lawrence River close by as well. Not as bad as coastal areas though.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It gets pretty humid here somedays as much as 60% , I stay indoor on those days. I am not far from Lake ontario and then there is St.Lawrence River close by as well. Not as bad as coastal areas though.


Even with it being so cold here- it is 70% humidity, outside.


----------



## pammie1234

By childproof, my DS means for me to get my knitting put away. She thinks it would be so much fun to play with yarn! I am going to put some latches on the cabinets that have cleaning supplies. I am a little concerned about the patio door. Jax knows how to unlock it. I sure don't want him falling in the pool. I think I can put a baby gate on the outside (my door opens in) and set the alarm to notify me when the door is open.


----------



## AZ Sticks

My first DMIL used to bring me and her daughter lunch when we worked around the corner from her house in their liquor store - this was in the 70's.... she would throw the sliced tomato and red onion in the skillet with a little butter and when it had gotten toasty then she would put them in between the bread slices with cheese and grill the sandwich.... I never had a better sandwich in my life!!!!!


darowil said:


> It's so simple and tasty


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I finally got through to the dr and I have an appointment this afternoon at 4 for Alan. It looks to me like he has a rash on his face - head and throat.... he won't go outside so I can see it in day light.... brat says he'll just show the dr....


----------



## AZ Sticks

sorry you are feeling crummy- hope that you feel better for your drive tomorrow. take care of yourself -


sassafras123 said:


> Kate, I think as we get older it takes longer to come back to our normal energy level. and then at the end of your vacay you had that long night flight. Be good to yourself til you catch up.
> Cramps and diarrhea again. This gets old really fast. Have ultrasound of abdomen Thursday. Tomorrow we are going to UCLA in Los Angeles for my husband to have his stent checked. Three hours each way.
> Gwen, have fun. That's my motto. How's Sydney?
> Julie, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> With regard to your aunt being nasty, we used to have a theory at work. The little old ladies who had been very religious all their life had repressed all the swearing etc,seem to be the ones who let it " all hang out" when they lost their mind a little. Some o f them couod swear like drunken sailors, it was too funny. I'm sure if they realized what had come from their mouths they would have. Had a second stroke! We said we will be very placid old people asmwe have got it out of our system when we are young. Lol
> 
> That is too funny. That certainly was true for my grandfather.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Some flowers for all who aren't feeling well, facing tests, or just plain down.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Even with it being so cold here- it is 70% humidity, outside.


Oh my, that chills you right through to the bones.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I finally got through to the dr and I have an appointment this afternoon at 4 for Alan. It looks to me like he has a rash on his face - head and throat.... he won't go outside so I can see it in day light.... brat says he'll just show the dr....


AZ, is the rash painful or is he having pain with it??


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> That is the plan- and it could be his electrolytes...He has taken the first aid electrolyte pack for leg cramping. They had to give him extra potassium when he was in the hospital the last time....


I had to have two bags iv when I had my surgery last year, not fun, actually pretty painful. They had it running as slow as it could go and it still hurt.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> I had to have two bags iv when I had my surgery last year, not fun, actually pretty painful. They had it running as slow as it could go and it still hurt.


I never knew IV's hurt so thank you so much for telling me that. Good to know when we are with people in the hospital or being nursed at home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam wrote:
When a friend and I were over in New England many years ago for a friends wedding, we stayed in a very small, rural hotel. The stairs went straight up from the bar area. As friend and I were going up to bed another friend's husband called out "I'll knock you up in the morning"! We got some very strange looks when we came down next day!!

______________________
That one always gets some shocked reactions.
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh my, that chills you right through to the bones.


It helps, to keep the fingers busy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> All caught up, knit a few rows on my 3rd all in on.
> Don't feel like knitting :thumbdown:


Think you need a break. :wink: Are you still as achy as you were earlier today?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't suppose you can eat them!


LOL and we have been talking about eating weeds haven't we!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Guess maybe I did child proof a bit then. I didn't have chemicals in the house, I have always used organic cleaning products. Bleach was kept inside the washing machine unless I was dong laundry. My older ones broke more things when they got older than they ever did when they wee little. Unless you clout the time Grant hid in the cupboard, then stood up under the shelf of dishes. They crashed to the floor, corelle does brake into tiny little shards. You find them every where for weeks.


Oh no Caren. Corelle is so hard to break but you had to be the one to find out the hard way that it does. :x


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my the food is so much better tasting over there I think. Here there is way too much sweetener of any kind for my liking. There used be a lot less sweetener in the food in Canada too. I have noticed that there is nearly as much as in the US. I hear you on the car prices, ouch.


And some of those sweet red berries in our food are sweet chemical and not berries at all. So sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Up to page 50:
> Sorlenna, the afghan is beautiful. That will be fun with all the vibrant colors
> Sandi, filed the meatloaf recipe. Sounds like a real winner
> Julie, do stay warm. We want you healthy.
> Prayers continue for Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Valerie, Gwen & Brantley, Marianne, Son, and Mom, and Melody & Gage. Always remember those selling homes and out of work.
> 
> I am just at am impass with Jim's health. I have talked with his primary physician and he is just not taking this seriously enough. I push as much as Jim will let me and then some and they won't REALLY listen or REALLY do anything. He has already had an episode this morning and he has done nothing. I know you are not supposed to worry after you pray, but I find myself doing it. It breaks my heart to see him going through this. Angie is good friends with his primary care physician. I have told her repeatedly what is going on. Don't know if she has talked to him or not but would think she has. I am petrified as to where this is leading. There has got to be a reason. All they say is vasovagal due to sudden drops of Blood Pressure but no real treatment.


I understand your concern and my thinking is for the doctors to go beyond the symptom and find out why it is happening. There has to be something wrong somewhere that is causing this.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think today the only pain is him in my ***-


Angora1 said:


> AZ, is the rash painful or is he having pain with it??


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Going on 3pm and I am checking in now. Went back to bed this morning after Gage left for school. Slept til lunch time when the phone rang. It was the school calling Gage was coming home sick.
> 
> Going to catch up now.


Uh Oh...he's not over it yet... :-(


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> LOL and we have been talking about eating weeds haven't we!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I know that it is painful - he had a lot of discomfort when they would add it to the mix of whatever else they were giving him. they were doing blood work every day and he must have had extra electrolytes ever other day it seemed.


Pup lover said:


> I had to have two bags iv when I had my surgery last year, not fun, actually pretty painful. They had it running as slow as it could go and it still hurt.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's weekend at their cottage on the Banks. And one of Aggie, who she visits with on the way down and back.
> 
> Junek


Wonderful as always.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh no Caren. Corelle is so hard to break but you had to be the one to find out the hard way that it does. :x


Oh yes in my younger years I could have tested for several different companies to let them know how well their products worked. I had the pleasure to get six tires from a couple bad batches of Canadian Tire brand tires. THe worst part was it was one right after another. The store manager just shook his head every time he saw me come into the store after that.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I need to get some housework done in the next hour or so, or this day will be a bust! I'll try to check in this evening-
luv-AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> You can batter the dandelion buds and fry them up, all of my bunch have eaten them many time over the years. It is best to make sure you only get very new buds before they start to open. if not they are bitter.
> I have had the leaves fried up with bacon and onion, lots of time without the bacon they are good. I know one lady that has several large flower pots that she grows dandelions in all winter so she has fresh greens. She also has pots of Queen Anne's Lace for the roots. It was odd to see her garden it looked like rows of cultivated weeds to most people. The roots of cat-tails/bullrushes can be harvested and eaten like potatoes. The fluff from them in the fall makes good stuffing for children's toys ect. It is also good when out on the trails to stuff between two pairs of socks makes walking much nicer on you r feet. Opps sorry for writing a book.


Queen Anne's Lace and dandelion blossoms can be soaked in batter and fried. Parsley is also wonderful fried till crispy.

Oh yes, and the cattail itself is edible like corn on the cob, mini corn on the cob, but only in early spring before it gets fluffy. After it fluffs, yuck, but good for keeping you from hypothermia. Again, one has to know how the land and water have been treated. Pesticides make eating them a no no.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> I think today the only pain is him in my ***-


Oh No! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> And some of those sweet red berries in our food are sweet chemical and not berries at all. So sad.


I know but you can't tell the little ones that they think because it says berries that is what they are.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes in my younger years I could have tested for several different companies to let them know how well their products worked. I had the pleasure to get six tires from a couple bad batches of Canadian Tire brand tires. THe worst part was it was one right after another. The store manager just shook his head every time he saw me come into the store after that.


How awful!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Queen Anne's Lace and dandelion blossoms can be soaked in batter and fried. Parsley is also wonderful fried till crispy.


Oh yes thy are both good as fritters. I am waiting on a few different blossoms so I can try them out.

An interesting little bit of information about growing things, presented rather nicely.


----------



## sassafras123

Sandi, love your sense of humor.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen...Love the video of the dogs. Sure made me laugh with the sliding pull. Some technique there. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> I tell my kids if I leave them any money or wool then I've died too soon :thumbup:


Love it!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I at least seem to be on the mend!


YAY!!!!! :!: :!: :!: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## TNS

Silverowl said:


> Here you go, a recipe to make your own from scratch.
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2011/sep/28/how-make-dandelion-burdock-beer


Thank you for this rather amusing set of instructions. I think I may wait until someone else collects the burdock roots!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> How awful!!!!


It was seems two of the times I was in the states on my way to visit mum. Most of the time i was not driving very fast so other than being inconvenient for me and I'm sure the store it wan;t bad. I was glad I knew what to do in case of a flat while driving over 55mph.


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. My computer is not behaving and is running at a snail's pace. Had the gks here for a couple of days and LM had great fun taking some photos of my mini me and Flo and of course she had to be in some of the photos too.
> 
> Off to visit a wool shop tomorrow with Angela, might just have to take some money in case I need to buy some wool :shock:
> 
> We are off to France next week to visit my son and family so I'd better start getting myself organized.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


Lovely photos, so cute! Why take money to a wool shop? Have a good time. With Angela, and later on the French jaunt.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

My Corelle has lasted more than 35 yrs but I have noticed it is more likely to break now that it is so old. Contrast that to a friend who HATED the stuff and insisted on pottery which broke or chipped all the time. She must have gone thru a dozen sets of dishes or more during that time. I would note that you should NEVER put Corelle in the freezer as this makes it super-brittle (we had it at school) and it shatters even worse. Do they even make Corelle now?


----------



## machriste

Kansas g-ma said:


> Do they even make Corelle now?


Indeed! My daughter just bought some when her now three-year old started helping set the table.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Queen Anne's Lace and dandelion blossoms can be soaked in batter and fried. Parsley is also wonderful fried till crispy.
> 
> Oh yes, and the cattail itself is edible like corn on the cob, mini corn on the cob, but only in early spring before it gets fluffy. After it fluffs, yuck, but good for keeping you from hypothermia. Again, one has to know how the land and water have been treated. Pesticides make eating them a no no.


I have had the baby cattails, they really do taste like corn on the cob. And mustn't forget the fiddle head ferns, they are good to eat when just coming up. I should feed an army from my yard without spending any money. Now if I only knew my fungus I have lots of that growing. 
The elderberry blossoms should be out in a day or so, DJ and I were checking on them while she was here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> My Corelle has lasted more than 35 yrs but I have noticed it is more likely to break now that it is so old. Contrast that to a friend who HATED the stuff and insisted on pottery which broke or chipped all the time. She must have gone thru a dozen sets of dishes or more during that time. I would note that you should NEVER put Corelle in the freezer as this makes it super-brittle (we had it at school) and it shatters even worse. Do they even make Corelle now?


My corelle was brand new had only had it a couple weeks when it broke. I have other pieces that I got from family that is many years old. I have corelle in my cupboard now, just bought it a few months ago. love the stuff so much lighter than pottery. I use mine in the freezer all the time.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> My corelle was brand new had only had it a couple weeks when it broke. I have other pieces that I got from family that is many years old. I have corelle in my cupboard now, just bought it a few months ago. love the stuff so much lighter than pottery. I use mine in the freezer all the time.


I am curious to know what this Corelle is?


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took video of Sydney and Mario to share


They look so full of energy, hope you can keep up!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> My corelle was brand new had only had it a couple weeks when it broke. I have other pieces that I got from family that is many years old. I have corelle in my cupboard now, just bought it a few months ago. love the stuff so much lighter than pottery. I use mine in the freezer all the time.


Wow! That really surprises me-- one of my students put a Corelle bowl of something in freezer and when he took it out tapped it with spoon and it went everywhere! Maybe they fixed that in the new stuff. Yes, the lightness is why I always preferred it and it just looks so much cleaner and doesn't hold germs like pottery!


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know what this Corelle is?


Corelle is a type of dish brand that we can buy in the USA. I have some plates from when I got married. The plates are 30 years old now and still going strong. I like them because they are lighter weight and hold up well.


----------



## gagesmom

yup 


Angora1 said:


> Think you need a break. :wink: Are you still as achy as you were earlier today?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know what this Corelle is?


It is a light weight but very durable type of dishes. My choice next to china which is a bit impracticable for my household.


----------



## Gweniepooh

that does sound yummy. Can't wait to start getting tomatoes from our garden. They are teeny tiny right now. I love buttered toast with fresh tomatoes for breakfast too.



AZ Sticks said:


> My first DMIL used to bring me and her daughter lunch when we worked around the corner from her house in their liquor store - this was in the 70's.... she would throw the sliced tomato and red onion in the skillet with a little butter and when it had gotten toasty then she would put them in between the bread slices with cheese and grill the sandwich.... I never had a better sandwich in my life!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> that does sound yummy. Can't wait to start getting tomatoes from our garden. They are teeny tiny right now. I love buttered toast with fresh tomatoes for breakfast too.


I have had three or four tomatoes from the garden already. Then again I cheated and bought a plant that had tomatoes on it at the time. The seeds DJ planted at christmas have blossoms so should be getting tomatoes not long from now. I have no idea what kind that will be either I didn't see the package.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> It gets pretty humid here somedays as much as 60% , I stay indoor on those days. I am not far from Lake ontario and then there is St.Lawrence River close by as well. Not as bad as coastal areas though.


I don't do anything outside from June thru Aug. Except rush from a. c. apartment to my a.c. vehicle to the a.c. wherever I have to go!! I do go out early in the morning for my (st)roll around the ponds to get some fresh air. 
With no garden or lawn I have to care for, I don't HAVE to go out.
But when my children were growing up we lived in the country with a large yard and garden to care for. But with no a.c. you expected to be hot and sweaty during summer. You don't miss what you don't have!!

Junek


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> I have the same addition to machine embroidery as I do knitting! I have a Designer SE (Viking). Finally today figured a "through the back door" way to get the design onto the flash drive that goes with the machine. Still a pain but at least it worked. THEN I couldn't find my correct foot; it's been a couple of years since used it last, Anyway I just ordered one and should have it by Thursday. Goodness knows between knitting and now back on my embroidery machine my house will never be completely clean....but I'll have fun!!!


Isn't retirement about having more time to do the things you wanted to do all of your life and didn't have the time to do it? Enjoy the knitting and embroidery. Maybe you could teach Sydney to dust with that long tail.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes they still make it. I bought a set about 4 years ago.



Kansas g-ma said:


> My Corelle has lasted more than 35 yrs but I have noticed it is more likely to break now that it is so old. Contrast that to a friend who HATED the stuff and insisted on pottery which broke or chipped all the time. She must have gone thru a dozen sets of dishes or more during that time. I would note that you should NEVER put Corelle in the freezer as this makes it super-brittle (we had it at school) and it shatters even worse. Do they even make Corelle now?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Even with it being so cold here- it is 70% humidity, outside.


Our humidity during the winter is high and it makes the cold feel even colder. And it seems to go right through your heavy clothes!
I hope you can stay inside until it warms up a little so you can get over your cold.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just got off the phone with Marianne. She has to have a total knee replacement. She has to get some things in order and then will get it scheduled but will be sometime this summer. At least they have identified the problem. She does have a small chip in the ankle bone but it is already healing so not an issue.

I mentioned the other day about DD getting a ticket driving way too fast. Well it did a number on her car; possible blown head gasket. Had it towed to the mechanic today but he won't be able to check into it until possible next week Bummer. Told her she would have to pay me back for getting it repaired IF it is worth repairing and that we could not get her another car. Tough lesson to learn. I feel penalized too because she will have to use my van. :evil: :-( Oh well....s*** happens. 

Good news, DH's cousin and friend are coming from AL on Friday to spend the weekend. We haven't seen her in about 4 years. Delightful lady.....a knitter too! Her friend is a tattoo artist too and has offered to do one for free so.......we shall see.....


----------



## martina

Yesterday I was sleepy. Today I was coughing. Went to Rachel's and had a nice lunch and some silly games. Came home, sleepy again and now have sore eyes, headache and the sneezes so can safely say that I have a cold. Back to bed now before I fall asleep again, I had a four hour nap when I came in and feel like I have been awake for days. Must get better soon, Chris is here tomorrow night, Michael Saturday. Hope all with health and other problems know they are in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. She has to have a total knee replacement. She has to get some things in order and then will get it scheduled but will be sometime this summer. At least they have identified the problem. She does have a small chip in the ankle bone but it is already healing so not an issue.
> 
> I mentioned the other day about DD getting a ticket driving way too fast. Well it did a number on her car; possible blown head gasket. Had it towed to the mechanic today but he won't be able to check into it until possible next week Bummer. Told her she would have to pay me back for getting it repaired IF it is worth repairing and that we could not get her another car. Tough lesson to learn. I feel penalized too because she will have to use my van. :evil: :-( Oh well....s*** happens.
> 
> Good news, DH's cousin and friend are coming from AL on Friday to spend the weekend. We haven't seen her in about 4 years. Delightful lady.....a knitter too! Her friend is a tattoo artist too and has offered to do one for free so.......we shall see.....


I'm sorry to hear that Marianne has to have the knee replacement. If she's like me, it will be one of the best things she can do.I've had one full one and a partial one on the other knee. Only 4 years between mine but they've advanced so much in those few years. Please give her my love and best wishes.
So sorry to hear about your DD's really bad luck that's doubled and is causing a problem for you, too. And she hasn't had the car that long, has she? And you still have the loan to pay! Double bummer!!
Do you not have city bus service? I have no idea how large Athens is. We have decent bus service but it serves 4 or 5 cities because they all join.
Junek


----------



## Southern Gal

yes, they still have Corelle dishes in wal mart. i like it cause its so light weight and takes up no space, i pick up odd plates at yard sales, so i have plenty so that when all the clan shows up for the holidays, i never run out of plates. 5-6 of those plates takes the same space as maybe 2 stone ware, and they are so heavy. sooooooo.
Jules the flowers are so pretty, wish we had those here and more so, wish i had a patch of them in my yard. 
we are having nice slow showers of rain now. maybe after it drys a bit, bj can build the sides to my raised bed for my tomatoes. i am so behind on my plants being in the ground. but then everyone is also.
hey purple my nails are painted about the color your wearing in your avatar pic, its glitery, its by Loreal, i love it, i thought of you when i got it. look it up...........


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Some flowers for all who aren't feeling well, facing tests, or just plain down.


Lovely flowers & what a pretty lamp.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Even with it being so cold here- it is 70% humidity, outside.


That damp cold goes right to the bone!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I think LM is going to need her own Mini-Me!! Looks like a great day - while here in the US, softball & baseball games on Memorial Day -- it was fun to see picture of cricket playing. My brother had a list of the rules and we watched some games while we were in London---he said he was going to have full idea of the game by the time he came back to the states---his level of understanding consisted of buying a bat and bringing it home....I think we are impaired because we played so much baseball and softball that our brains try to translate baseball to cricket --- it doesn't work!!


And of course I do the opposite. Becuase they look similar on the surface after all they all use a ballbeing tossed at another player holding a bat and scoring is in runs and even play in innings. But not too many similarities after that


----------



## Cashmeregma

Silverowl wrote:
Here you go, a recipe to make your own from scratch.
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2011/sep/28/how-make-dandelion-burdoc...

Think I'll stay on home territory. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely flowers & what a pretty lamp.


Thank you. I think one of the previous ladie's of the house made it. It is not real glass but so pretty.


----------



## budasha

I haven't been on for a few days and haven't finished reading last week's TP. I see we're already up to page 66. How am I ever going to catch up??

Sam, I can't believe the amount of time you spend digging up all those recipes for us. They all sound so great. One that I'm going to try is the Bok Choy because I just happened to buy some the other day. My recipe says to sauté them but I think I'll like the salad.

I hope nothing drastic has happened since I was on last. I'll try to finish last week's and then be back here soon, I hope.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> yup


Oh No, well hope you looked at the flowers to brighten your day from me. Feel better soon and Gage too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> that does sound yummy. Can't wait to start getting tomatoes from our garden. They are teeny tiny right now. I love buttered toast with fresh tomatoes for breakfast too.


All that talk of tomatoes got to me. Had a slice of bread with sliced tomato, onion, harissa, dill and basil. It was so good.


----------



## Spider

Just got tired out today. There is only so much of unpacking and sorting and cleaning a person can do in one day.
Have been away from work since last week and got here on Friday night and haven't really even gotten outside .
Bulldog, hope you can get some answers for your husband soon.
Could use a hug tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. She has to have a total knee replacement. She has to get some things in order and then will get it scheduled but will be sometime this summer. At least they have identified the problem. She does have a small chip in the ankle bone but it is already healing so not an issue.
> 
> I mentioned the other day about DD getting a ticket driving way too fast. Well it did a number on her car; possible blown head gasket. Had it towed to the mechanic today but he won't be able to check into it until possible next week Bummer. Told her she would have to pay me back for getting it repaired IF it is worth repairing and that we could not get her another car. Tough lesson to learn. I feel penalized too because she will have to use my van. :evil: :-( Oh well....s*** happens.
> 
> Good news, DH's cousin and friend are coming from AL on Friday to spend the weekend. We haven't seen her in about 4 years. Delightful lady.....a knitter too! Her friend is a tattoo artist too and has offered to do one for free so.......we shall see.....


Sorry to hear about Marianne needing a knee replacement. She was in enough pain without this now.

Tough lesson for DD for sure and sorry you have to pay for it too. Have fun with your special company.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Yesterday I was sleepy. Today I was coughing. Went to Rachel's and had a nice lunch and some silly games. Came home, sleepy again and now have sore eyes, headache and the sneezes so can safely say that I have a cold. Back to bed now before I fall asleep again, I had a four hour nap when I came in and feel like I have been awake for days. Must get better soon, Chris is here tomorrow night, Michael Saturday. Hope all with health and other problems know they are in my prayers.


Uh Oh, sounds like this is going through the KTP family. No fun at all being sick.


----------



## machriste

Angora1 said:


> All that talk of tomatoes got to me. Had a slice of bread with sliced tomato, onion, harissa, dill and basil. It was so good.


Me too! My favorite was a big slice of tomato still a bit warm from the garden, with a slice of Swiss cheese and my dear friend's homemade mayonnaise on her homemade bread. Just thinking about it makes my mouth water!


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> Just got tired out today. There is only so much of unpacking and sorting and cleaning a person can do in one day.
> Have been away from work since last week and got here on Friday night and haven't really even gotten outside .
> Bulldog, hope you can get some answers for your husband soon.
> Could use a hug tonight.


GIANT HUGS for you dear.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Our humidity during the winter is high and it makes the cold feel even colder. And it seems to go right through your heavy clothes!
> I hope you can stay inside until it warms up a little so you can get over your cold.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Had to go out for my blood test- but the day is quite glorious now!


----------



## pacer

I am so very tired so time to get some sleep. Good Night everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> That damp cold goes right to the bone!


It certainly does!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. My computer is not behaving and is running at a snail's pace. Had the gks here for a couple of days and LM had great fun taking some photos of my mini me and Flo and of course she had to be in some of the photos too.
> 
> Off to visit a wool shop tomorrow with Angela, might just have to take some money in case I need to buy some wool :shock:
> 
> We are off to France next week to visit my son and family so I'd better start getting myself organized.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos.....


Great photos of the family and have a wonderful time in France.


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> Me too! My favorite was a big slice of tomato still a bit warm from the garden, with a slice of Swiss cheese and my dear friend's homemade mayonnaise on her homemade bread. Just thinking about it makes my mouth water!


I can see why!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Had to go out for my blood test- but the day is quite glorious now!


Nice to know the weather has improved.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Nice to know the weather has improved.


It is frequently the case- when it is cold at night followed by a lovely sunny day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Spider said:


> Just got tired out today. There is only so much of unpacking and sorting and cleaning a person can do in one day.
> Could use a hug tonight.


Oh, Spider, here's several (((U)))-- and you are right, what you are doing is VERY hard work. Plus it is psychologically draining. Take a rest and take care of YOURSELF.


----------



## sassafras123

Acupuncture helped my shoulder. She said it was swollen. Hard to see your own scapula. She gave me a Chinese medicine patch I can wear on the trip tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> With regard to your aunt being nasty, we used to have a theory at work. The little old ladies who had been very religious all their life had repressed all the swearing etc,seem to be the ones who let it " all hang out" when they lost their mind a little. Some o f them couod swear like drunken sailors, it was too funny. I'm sure if they realized what had come from their mouths they would have. Had a second stroke! We said we will be very placid old people asmwe have got it out of our system when we are young. Lol
> 
> ~~~Angora, so sorry about this situation....the aging of relatives and the accompanying issues is often so difficult to sort out and deal with for everyone's best. Our prayers are with you.
> 
> I'm SOOO far behind...I stared reading backwards. but won'tmake it tonight. I think I'll dedicate much of tomorrow to KTP. I have finally figured out what I could make for everyone at the KAP...so have been busy that last couple of days getting started on that porject. It's fun!
> 
> We have gotten the cottage open for the summer (mostly). We had a houseful of folks over the long weekend, a wedding, and loads of family coming & going! LOVE these times! This cottage is the best thing that could have been given to this family. It is a center piece...and a great place for gatherings of all kinds! I thank my parents every day for this gift! Our family gets along pretty well...even though we have a _wide variety_ of opinions and beliefs...we have learned to respect each other. A lesson I wish many others would learn...tolerance. (sorry...off my soap box!).
> 
> We have seen LOADS of eagles & herons this spring. I am so thrilled! Both birds are just awesome to watch. A few minutes ago we heard and then saw a sea gull chasing a juvenile eagle. Things many folks don't get to see. They were quite noisy!
> 
> Today was a very hot day...but once back at the cottage some cool winds came off the lake, but storms were also brewing. Some are crossing out on the lake, but one has come through our area. At the moment the warmings are for ares east of us. Drama! Love it!
> 
> All of you are in my heart & prayers. I have 3 pages of notes...maybe tomorrow I'll respond to my notes...they are from last week as well as this week. It si so hard to keep up sometimes.
> 
> We FINALLY got a check for the car damage....but have decided to wait until we are back in Ohio to get the repairs done. It has been so tedious....trying to coordinate all the parts. Anyway...we think by early July we should be done with this chapter in our lives!
> 
> Happy wishes to all....want the best days for everyone. Stay warm or cool, as is your want....gentle winds and sweet skies!
> Carol il/oh
> :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

The sky about 20 minutes ago after a bit if rain. As of yet no thunder 

The download might not load very well, sorry about that.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello, all! I worked my first day of summer schedule today and after the 3-day weekend, it was a bit of a long day. Ah well, it's not that different from the spring schedule, so I should adjust easily enough this time.

Not a fan of Corelle--in fact, it took me two years to find a set of dishes I like, and they ended up being clear glass.

Anyway, got work and supper taken care of, so now it's knitting time.

Sorry to hear Marianne needs surgery, but if it's going to help in the long run, I'm sure it will be worthwhile. Gwen, your DD sure landed in a pickle with her car...I feel for you--sometimes lessons are hard-learned (ask me how I know! or don't!).

Shirley, Marilyn, Melody, Julie, Spider, and Desert Joy and all the DHs...healing thoughts coming your way (and if I left anyone out--feel as if I did  , rest assured you are on the list, too). Hugs & blessings for all.


----------



## Spider

NanaCaren said:


> GIANT HUGS for you dear.


Thanks dear friend, just having a small pity party I guess.


----------



## pammie1234

I've had a total knee replacement and did very well. The key is to do the exercises at home, not just when you go to physical therapy. I have noticed that I can't kneel on the knee which makes bathing the babies a little difficult. But, it was well worth it, and would do my other knee in a split second if it needed it. So far, it is fine.


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> Thanks dear friend, just having a small pity party I guess.


Everyone needs hugs from time to time especially when we are just plain tired out.


----------



## flyty1n

Angora1 said:


> I never knew IV's hurt so thank you so much for telling me that. Good to know when we are with people in the hospital or being nursed at home.


If an IV hurts, and it is simply saline or D5/LR or LR (lactated Ringers solution) the IV catheter is up against the vein wall. Tell the nurse to take the tape off, move the catheter out about 1-2 mm, and retape. That will take care of the pain. A good IV does NOT hurt unless the fluid has potassium or some other substance in it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Acupuncture helped my shoulder. She said it was swollen. Hard to see your own scapula. She gave me a Chinese medicine patch I can wear on the trip tomorrow.


So glad the acupuncture helped. It can be quite amazing. Hope the patch helps on the trip. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider, hugs from Upstate NY. Don't do too much all at once. It will get done but no sense over doing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Night Pacer.


----------



## Pup lover

Shirley, Sandi, Betty, Marilyn, Martina, Spider, Mel, Julie, Jeanette, Marianne, and anyone I missed, you and DHs are all in my prayers. I am on the 6th day of this cold and today was as bad as the first day. Body aches, sneezing, my nose looks like a snake shedding its skin I've been blowing it so much. Nothing compared to the things some of you are dealing with, just miserable. Hope everyone gets good results, prompt accurate care, full recoveries.

Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Carol, I was thinking the cottage was in Ohio? It does sound so lovely on the lake with all the birds and the comings and goings of family. So glad you got the check for the car already. 

It does seem like the insurance company of the man who hit our fence and trees is a good one. They have called bout 4x wanting the pictures and estimates but it does take time to get these people doing the estimates to call you back and give us a time. The man came for the trees and the estimate is almost $2000 for the removal and replanting of of course, much smaller trees. So glad I had someone come who knows about trees. The fence, which I thought was the big expense will come in around $1000 and that is just the 1/4th of one side that was ruined. I'm not sure if I ever posted photos or not??


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> I am on the 6th day of this cold and today was as bad as the first day.
> 
> Hugs


Aww, and hugs & healing to you, too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Shirley, Sandi, Betty, Marilyn, Martina, Spider, Mel, Julie, Jeanette, Marianne, and anyone I missed, you and DHs are all in my prayers. I am on the 6th day of this cold and today was as bad as the first day. Body aches, sneezing, my nose looks like a snake shedding its skin I've been blowing it so much. Nothing compared to the things some of you are dealing with, just miserable. Hope everyone gets good results, prompt accurate care, full recoveries.
> 
> Hugs


So sorry you are still so sick. Almost sounds like it started over again. This has happened to friends, where they start to get better and then it starts all over. Hope you can get rid of this real soon. Big Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Done. Also prayers for the mother.


Adding my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I keep telling myself the some thing I need to get something done.
> I need to get plants planted. Jamie and are attempting to fix the washing machine door, too many little and teens leaning on it. gRRRRR


Did you get it fixed? I got somethings done in the yard, and found out where all the rocks in my yards came from, that pond we found when David was tilling? they took out a bunch of the rocks they had for the pond, put them everywhere else, then they just backfilled the pool with the rest of the rocks and all, I dug down almost 3 feet, and still having a time getting the d*&@ out of there. :evil: And the rocks that I'm getting out of there are really irritating me. I broke the shovel too. :roll: But in my defence, it was probably at least 20 years old or more than my grandparents had forever, and had dry rot. Oh well, a new shovel and I'll let David help me get the rest of it out.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I tell my kids if I leave them any money or wool then I've died too soon :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Speaking of dandelions again. Just read this little tidbit about the leaves. Best to pick before the plant flowers. After it flowers they can be bitter. I happen to use them even after flowering, but sure it is lovelier before.
> 
> If you go to this site they have videos showing how to do various things with dandelions. One video has to do with tea so will go back and check that out. It says to be sure and know the dandelions have not been sprayed. If sprayed they are not good for you.
> 
> She talks about getting rid of bitter taste also in another video for cooked dandelion leaves with bacon, onion, garlic, etc.


My aunt had told me that dandelion greens were the first greens they had in the year out on the ranch, Great great grandma (mama) would wilt them with bacon grease and stuff. I've thought about eating the ones in my yard, then I remember I have dogs back there and figure it's not a good idea.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true about all the work for a short season, just gets looking really nce when along comes the frost. That's why I grow so many petunias, they are pretty frost & heat tolerant.
> Have you tried Cool Breeze cucumbers? 45 days to maturity, good for short season but really tasty.
> I haven't grown orange watermelon but have at yellow ones, very sweet & about the size of a cantelope. Growing them here is pretty hit & miss, I plant them most years but have only had sucess about 4 times.


Ooh, will have to look for those, we have two crimson sweet watermelons, hoping that they do well, they should, not doing any crook neck squash this year as I can get them cheaply at the farmers market since they are soooooo prolific, last year we couldn't eat all of them and that's with giving a bunch away. 
My neighbor gave us an extra jalapeno she had left over with no home as well as a bunch of mint from her overly prolific mint patch in the backyard, and an onion start.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I at least seem to be on the mend!


Wonderful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a loin to some information about harvesting your herbs by the moon phase. It's interesting to read. My GGaunt harvested her herbs this way as did my great grandma Lee. She said it made them work better than if pick dust any old time.
> 
> http://www.altnature.com/library/lunarphases.htm


It's a loin huh? LOLOL...
Great info though, thank you, I'm saving it to Evernote.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I'm hoping things have settled down in Houston, too, since my oldest daughter lives just outside NASA.
> I was living in Texas City with her about 12 or so years ago when that tropical storm hit Houston and flooded the area. You know it's bad when loaded tractor trailers are floating in the streets. Hope this mess clears up soon for them without no deaths.
> I missed you over the weekend but thought David would be home and you were spending time with him...I was right, for once. LOL!
> Junek


Yes, I had forgotten that she was in Houston, I sure hope it settles soon. Texas City and the whole bay area out by Galveston can be really tricky when it starts to get stormy can't it? 
LOL! Yes we had a great weekend, I think we both needed it.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Take my word for it, Kaye, getting down on the knees is very easy, it's the getting up that's hard!!! LOL!
> Junek


 :XD: You have a very good point!!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Love it! Mario showed the big boy who was boss in the end!! LOL!
> JUnek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Poledra, we got some rain, but no where near enough. It is cloudy so I'm hoping maybe some more today.
> 
> I need to get busy. DS is worried that my house is not childproof. The 1 year old has started walking! He still looks like Frankenstein, but it is too cute. He's taken about 7-12 steps at a time. He is very proud of himself!


Glad you aren't floating, hope you get enough, but not too much. 
LOL! They are great at that age. Uhoh, not childproof, he wouldn't be referring to your yarn and stuff would he? lol


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's weekend at their cottage on the Banks. And one of Aggie, who she visits with on the way down and back.
> 
> Junek


Beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> When a friend and I were over in New England many years ago for a friends wedding, we stayed in a very small, rural hotel. The stairs went straight up from the bar area. As friend and I were going up to bed another friend's husband called out "I'll knock you up in the morning"! We got some very strange looks when we came down next day!!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> My aunt had told me that dandelion greens were the first greens they had in the year out on the ranch, Great great grandma (mama) would wilt them with bacon grease and stuff. I've thought about eating the ones in my yard, then I remember I have dogs back there and figure it's not a good idea.


My Grandmother served dandelion greens 2 or 3 times a week. I can't remember how she did them but they were delicious. It might be that she used the same process as mentioned by Poledra65


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Up to page 50:
> Sorlenna, the afghan is beautiful. That will be fun with all the vibrant colors
> Sandi, filed the meatloaf recipe. Sounds like a real winner
> Julie, do stay warm. We want you healthy.
> Prayers continue for Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Valerie, Gwen & Brantley, Marianne, Son, and Mom, and Melody & Gage. Always remember those selling homes and out of work.
> 
> I am just at am impass with Jim's health. I have talked with his primary physician and he is just not taking this seriously enough. I push as much as Jim will let me and then some and they won't REALLY listen or REALLY do anything. He has already had an episode this morning and he has done nothing. I know you are not supposed to worry after you pray, but I find myself doing it. It breaks my heart to see him going through this. Angie is good friends with his primary care physician. I have told her repeatedly what is going on. Don't know if she has talked to him or not but would think she has. I am petrified as to where this is leading. There has got to be a reason. All they say is vasovagal due to sudden drops of Blood Pressure but no real treatment.


I can understand why you would worry, it's stressful, frustrating, and just plain worrying. We are praying also, but you are still going to worry, it's just human nature. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> By childproof, my DS means for me to get my knitting put away. She thinks it would be so much fun to play with yarn! I am going to put some latches on the cabinets that have cleaning supplies. I am a little concerned about the patio door. Jax knows how to unlock it. I sure don't want him falling in the pool. I think I can put a baby gate on the outside (my door opens in) and set the alarm to notify me when the door is open.


I had a feeling it was knitting and yarn. lol...
The baby gate outside the patio door is a great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I finally got through to the dr and I have an appointment this afternoon at 4 for Alan. It looks to me like he has a rash on his face - head and throat.... he won't go outside so I can see it in day light.... brat says he'll just show the dr....


So glad you were able to get an appointment, the rash does not sound good, and the fact that he won't let you get a good look at it doesn't help. Hope the doc has an answer and solution for it.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Oh no Caren. Corelle is so hard to break but you had to be the one to find out the hard way that it does. :x


You don't just find the fragments for weeks, you find them for months. :roll: I have had plenty of Corelle shatter, it really isn't too had to get it to do, have teens and have it hit the floor just right... So I decided I'd rather have stoneware, seems to break less for me.


----------



## jheiens

I've just Googled ''vasovagal syncope'' and found a number of articles from Mayo Clinic on the subject.

*Betty*, if I might suggest that your do some research of your own and see what you find, that might help you get a handle on Jim's symptoms and some guidance toward handling the discussion with doctors.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

went to bed at 8:30ish and I am up getting another Tylenol. thought I would pop in and catch up.

Back to bed now, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> And some of those sweet red berries in our food are sweet chemical and not berries at all. So sad.


Sad but true.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Spider, here's several (((U)))-- and you are right, what you are doing is VERY hard work. Plus it is psychologically draining. Take a rest and take care of YOURSELF.


I'll add HUGS too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Acupuncture helped my shoulder. She said it was swollen. Hard to see your own scapula. She gave me a Chinese medicine patch I can wear on the trip tomorrow.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. She has to have a total knee replacement. She has to get some things in order and then will get it scheduled but will be sometime this summer. At least they have identified the problem. She does have a small chip in the ankle bone but it is already healing so not an issue.
> 
> I mentioned the other day about DD getting a ticket driving way too fast. Well it did a number on her car; possible blown head gasket. Had it towed to the mechanic today but he won't be able to check into it until possible next week Bummer. Told her she would have to pay me back for getting it repaired IF it is worth repairing and that we could not get her another car. Tough lesson to learn. I feel penalized too because she will have to use my van. :evil: :-( Oh well....s*** happens.
> 
> Good news, DH's cousin and friend are coming from AL on Friday to spend the weekend. We haven't seen her in about 4 years. Delightful lady.....a knitter too! Her friend is a tattoo artist too and has offered to do one for free so.......we shall see.....


Well, knee surgery sucks, but it's better than somethings Iguess. I have a few friends here that had knee surgery this year and are doing fabulous, one had both knees done, I hope that Marianne has as much luck with her surgery. 
Definitely a tough lesson for DD, hope that the car is worth fixing and not too expensive. 
Ooh, free tat, cool. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The sky about 20 minutes ago after a bit if rain. As of yet no thunder
> 
> The download might not load very well, sorry about that.


I can't get the download to load, but the photo is great.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm heading to bed y'all, have a great/safe night and sweet dreams. 
Hugs for all, take what you need and pass them on.


----------



## Railyn

pammie1234 said:


> I've had a total knee replacement and did very well. The key is to do the exercises at home, not just when you go to physical therapy. I have noticed that I can't kneel on the knee which makes bathing the babies a little difficult. But, it was well worth it, and would do my other knee in a split second if it needed it. So far, it is fine.


I have had both knees done and never regret it. They feel so much better than they did before that it was worth every pain. I have them done 6 months apart.


----------



## Spider

Thanks for the hugs, they helped. The unpacking and mess will have to keep. Tomorrow decided to,plant a few flowers and maybe make cookies. Something different for a change. Our humidity and heat have both been high and very uncomfortable. 
Please take care all .


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, sad lesson for your daughter, I hope the repairs aren't too expensive,
I hope Marianne's knee replacement goes well, most people do well with them.
Pullover, I hope that cold let's go soon & you are feeling better.
Desert Joy, glad the accupuncture helped you shoulder & hope the patch makes travelling easier.
Spider, take it easy with all the unpacking, don't over do it.
Well, time for bed. Night all.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. She has to have a total knee replacement. She has to get some things in order and then will get it scheduled but will be sometime this summer. At least they have identified the problem. She does have a small chip in the ankle bone but it is already healing so not an issue.
> 
> I mentioned the other day about DD getting a ticket driving way too fast. Well it did a number on her car; possible blown head gasket. Had it towed to the mechanic today but he won't be able to check into it until possible next week Bummer. Told her she would have to pay me back for getting it repaired IF it is worth repairing and that we could not get her another car. Tough lesson to learn. I feel penalized too because she will have to use my van. :evil: :-( Oh well....s*** happens.
> 
> Good news, DH's cousin and friend are coming from AL on Friday to spend the weekend. We haven't seen her in about 4 years. Delightful lady.....a knitter too! Her friend is a tattoo artist too and has offered to do one for free so.......we shall see.....


Mariannes knee replacement op. should make a big difference, once the physio has finished. My aunt had it two years ago at 75 years and was hiking again that year (nothing extreme). A steep learning curve for DD, but not good news for you having to act as taxi driver for her :thumbdown: 
Have you started designing a new tattoo? Good to have some fun to look forward to. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> All that talk of tomatoes got to me. Had a slice of bread with sliced tomato, onion, harissa, dill and basil. It was so good.


You're making me feel hungry! :lol:


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> GIANT HUGS for you dear.


Spider, here's a few more {{{{{hugs}}}}} and an all inclusive {{{{{group HUG}}}}} for all the rest of us.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 wrote:
Had to go out for my blood test- but the day is quite glorious now!

I hope you've managed to get plenty of 'sun on your back' to make up for the miserable colder nights and your cough. Stay well, Julie. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Had to go out for my blood test- but the day is quite glorious now!
> 
> I hope you've managed to get plenty of 'sun on your back' to make up for the miserable colder nights and your cough. Stay well, Julie. Hugs.


Apparently it was the coldest Auckland has been for about 41 years- we were not the only suburb with a frost- the prediction is not so cold tonight.
Hugs for you, too, dear Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Spider, here's a few more {{{{{hugs}}}}} and an all inclusive {{{{{group HUG}}}}} for all the rest of us.


I am in on a group hug!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Spectacular light show.
> Nicho, hope you a feeling better now.


Ditto from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Here in VA, we're taking out our pansies now. Our late spring and summer are so hot that they get "leggy" and are not as attractive as they are when the weather is cool and cold.
> Junek


And we are just getting them in the nurseries now. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> DH was born in India (his dad was the manager of a tea estate) and his mum said coleus were counted as a weed in India!


There is a lovely looking but very invasive purple plant that came from Scotland I believe. In South Australaia we call it Salvation Jane, becuase it looks like the bonnets the Salvation Army women used to wear. It is also called Patersons Curse in other states. For us it is an invasive weed, though it does look beutiful when you see it covering paddocks as you can see in one of htese photos. The close up shows the lovely flower while the other one may help others to recognise it. None of these are my photos BTW, google is so useful.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Please everyone stay safe from all the twisters that are occurring.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Bless your heart Betty. You can't help but still worry. Know that we are praying too. Can any tests be done that would cause his blood pressure to drop. I'm not knowledgeable about it so wonder what would cause it.


Actually Betty this has made me think that a Holter monitor for 24 or 48 hours monitoring his BP regularly would be useful to see if his BP is dropping and wherever his dizzy turns are at the same time. This may have been done, but if not at least you would know for sure this was what you were dealing with.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Corelle is a type of dish brand that we can buy in the USA. I have some plates from when I got married. The plates are 30 years old now and still going strong. I like them because they are lighter weight and hold up well.


We get it over here as well. While it does break it is much less likely to than 'normal' crockery.


----------



## Pup lover

Got this on a blog yesterday thought some of you might find it as helpful as I did.

Have a great day all!!

http://www.recipes4us.co.uk/us_cups_to_weight.htm


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. She has to have a total knee replacement. She has to get some things in order and then will get it scheduled but will be sometime this summer. At least they have identified the problem. She does have a small chip in the ankle bone but it is already healing so not an issue.
> 
> I mentioned the other day about DD getting a ticket driving way too fast. Well it did a number on her car; possible blown head gasket. Had it towed to the mechanic today but he won't be able to check into it until possible next week Bummer. Told her she would have to pay me back for getting it repaired IF it is worth repairing and that we could not get her another car. Tough lesson to learn. I feel penalized too because she will have to use my van. :evil: :-( Oh well....s*** happens.
> 
> Good news, DH's cousin and friend are coming from AL on Friday to spend the weekend. We haven't seen her in about 4 years. Delightful lady.....a knitter too! Her friend is a tattoo artist too and has offered to do one for free so.......we shall see.....


At least things should be settled following the knee replacement once she recovers. But that won't be easy with her mother- and Mariannes need to do things!

Very expensive lesson for DD to learn. And how frustating for you to be down a car- didn't you only just get one? was it this one? If so did you get it somewhere that has a guarantee as it may have been a fault of the car and not the driver


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently it was the coldest Auckland has been for about 41 years- we were not the only suburb with a frost- the prediction is not so cold tonight.
> Hugs for you, too, dear Lin!


The coldest at all or only for May? Cold enough even if only for May but if the coldest for 41 years than you have been having very cold weather- and most certainlly warrented putting the heater on. And you've still got winter to go- few more days of autumn only. I don't remember you having much that cold last year so I was surprised that it was quite so cold already.

Hope Vick and Brett took plenty of warm clothes- they will just see it as a good excuse to buy more come to think of it.
I've taken photos of Pepper and me on my iPad so I will post them at some time (might leave it till tomorrow having just noticed the time here).

Edit- just had an email. They are enjoying themselves and said it was -4 the other night but with lovely days. They sound like they are somewhere round Auckland as they are talking of going to Hobbiton tomorrow for the scenery.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Got this on a blog yesterday thought some of you might find it as helpful as I did.
> 
> Have a great day all!!
> 
> http://www.recipes4us.co.uk/us_cups_to_weight.htm


Now that is going to be very useful indeed.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Acupuncture helped my shoulder. She said it was swollen. Hard to see your own scapula. She gave me a Chinese medicine patch I can wear on the trip tomorrow.


I'm glad you got some relief. And I hope the pain patch will keep you comfortable on your trip.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The sky about 20 minutes ago after a bit if rain. As of yet no thunder
> 
> The download might not load very well, sorry about that.


Good morning, Caren. The download worked fine....beautiful sky, almost like being there. Thank you.
We have another hot, humid day ahead...91F again with 85% humidity...HOT, HOT, HOT!!! Relief is in sight. SUPPOSED to be 69F tomorrow...I'll believe it when I see it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> I've had a total knee replacement and did very well. The key is to do the exercises at home, not just when you go to physical therapy. I have noticed that I can't kneel on the knee which makes bathing the babies a little difficult. But, it was well worth it, and would do my other knee in a split second if it needed it. So far, it is fine.


Did you have the constant motion machine? Or do they use them any more. I had my full knee replacement 10 years ago. I used mine at bed-time and would fall asleep with it running. I've never regretted getting the knee replacements. No more knee pain. Same for the hip replacement. Some days I feel like the 'bionic woman'!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Shirley, Sandi, Betty, Marilyn, Martina, Spider, Mel, Julie, Jeanette, Marianne, and anyone I missed, you and DHs are all in my prayers. I am on the 6th day of this cold and today was as bad as the first day. Body aches, sneezing, my nose looks like a snake shedding its skin I've been blowing it so much. Nothing compared to the things some of you are dealing with, just miserable. Hope everyone gets good results, prompt accurate care, full recoveries.
> 
> Hugs


Hope you're soon feeling better. Colds are miserable...especially spring and summer colds. They seem to last forever.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Carol, I was thinking the cottage was in Ohio? It does sound so lovely on the lake with all the birds and the comings and goings of family. So glad you got the check for the car already.
> 
> It does seem like the insurance company of the man who hit our fence and trees is a good one. They have called bout 4x wanting the pictures and estimates but it does take time to get these people doing the estimates to call you back and give us a time. The man came for the trees and the estimate is almost $2000 for the removal and replanting of of course, much smaller trees. So glad I had someone come who knows about trees. The fence, which I thought was the big expense will come in around $1000 and that is just the 1/4th of one side that was ruined. I'm not sure if I ever posted photos or not??


If you posted them, I missed them. But it sounded like substantial damage when it first happened. Dealing with trees is super-expensive!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Did you get it fixed? I got somethings done in the yard, and found out where all the rocks in my yards came from, that pond we found when David was tilling? they took out a bunch of the rocks they had for the pond, put them everywhere else, then they just backfilled the pool with the rest of the rocks and all, I dug down almost 3 feet, and still having a time getting the d*&@ out of there. :evil: And the rocks that I'm getting out of there are really irritating me. I broke the shovel too. :roll: But in my defence, it was probably at least 20 years old or more than my grandparents had forever, and had dry rot. Oh well, a new shovel and I'll let David help me get the rest of it out.


Glad you're waiting for David to help. It sounds like a really big job for you. Guess the former owners took the easy way out. Good luck.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I had forgotten that she was in Houston, I sure hope it settles soon. Texas City and the whole bay area out by Galveston can be really tricky when it starts to get stormy can't it?
> LOL! Yes we had a great weekend, I think we both needed it.


Yes. And, of course, Ike did a number on Galveston Island and the Kemah area. But I do know the Kemah waterfront came back even better than before. Texas City fared really well during that storm since they have flood gates. But you were still in San Antonio so I'm sure you remember it well!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> I've thought about eating the ones in my yard, then I remember I have dogs back there and figure it's not a good idea.


Good morning laugh! TY


----------



## jknappva

OOPS!! I've started repeating myself regularly now....have to watch that.
Sorry.
JK


----------



## ptofValerie

Sweethearts. Its been at least 10 days since I posted. Just to say that all is going to plan. I had chemo 2 last week and apart from feeling rather too fragile on Saturday, I'm weathering the treatment well enough. My energy levels are better and more sustained. I've been knitting squares in a chunky yarn that will assemble into a throw eventually. The weather here is pleasant and I'm getting outside into fresh air. Life is, of necessity quiet but I'm in contact with friends and family personally and electronically. With love, Valerie


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> And we are just getting them in the nurseries now. :thumbup:


And we get them in the nurseries in the fall, too. Our spring now, is the time for petunias and begonias. In fact, the lawn service planted begonias in front of the building last week. During the winter, there were ornamental cabbage. Would have preferred pansies. But they didn't ask me! LOL!
JUnek


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 48


----------



## TNS

ptofValerie said:


> Sweethearts. Its been at least 10 days since I posted. Just to say that all is going to plan. I had chemo 2 last week and apart from feeling rather too fragile on Saturday, I'm weathering the treatment well enough. My energy levels are better and more sustained. I've been knitting squares in a chunky yarn that will assemble into a throw eventually. The weather here is pleasant and I'm getting outside into fresh air. Life is, of necessity quiet but I'm in contact with friends and family personally and electronically. With love, Valerie


So lovely to hear from you and that that you are coping well with the treatment, and are well enough (considering the insults to your body! ) to keep up with your friends. We are all cheering for you on KTP. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Sweethearts. Its been at least 10 days since I posted. Just to say that all is going to plan. I had chemo 2 last week and apart from feeling rather too fragile on Saturday, I'm weathering the treatment well enough. My energy levels are better and more sustained. I've been knitting squares in a chunky yarn that will assemble into a throw eventually. The weather here is pleasant and I'm getting outside into fresh air. Life is, of necessity quiet but I'm in contact with friends and family personally and electronically. With love, Valerie


Wonderful to hear from you, Valerie. I always keep you in my morning prayers. But was thinking of you before bed-time last night and was going to send you a PM if you hadn't checked in today.
It sounds like things are going well. Glad the treatments aren't too bad.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The coldest at all or only for May? Cold enough even if only for May but if the coldest for 41 years than you have been having very cold weather- and most certainlly warrented putting the heater on. And you've still got winter to go- few more days of autumn only. I don't remember you having much that cold last year so I was surprised that it was quite so cold already.
> 
> Hope Vick and Brett took plenty of warm clothes- they will just see it as a good excuse to buy more come to think of it.
> I've taken photos of Pepper and me on my iPad so I will post them at some time (might leave it till tomorrow having just noticed the time here).
> 
> Edit- just had an email. They are enjoying themselves and said it was -4 the other night but with lovely days. They sound like they are somewhere round Auckland as they are talking of going to Hobbiton tomorrow for the scenery.


Coldest for May to be more accurate- Auckland or Hamilton- because Hobbiton is out from Matamata- roughly an hour's drive from Auckland.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Sweethearts. Its been at least 10 days since I posted. Just to say that all is going to plan. I had chemo 2 last week and apart from feeling rather too fragile on Saturday, I'm weathering the treatment well enough. My energy levels are better and more sustained. I've been knitting squares in a chunky yarn that will assemble into a throw eventually. The weather here is pleasant and I'm getting outside into fresh air. Life is, of necessity quiet but I'm in contact with friends and family personally and electronically. With love, Valerie


You have been very much in my thoughts, Valerie- so glad to hear from you, and that things are progressing satisfactorily.


----------



## sassafras123

Valerie, know this is a tough time for you and glad you can keep up with friends and get outside. You are in our prayers. It is always lovely to hear from you.


----------



## KateB

ptofValerie said:


> Sweethearts. Its been at least 10 days since I posted. Just to say that all is going to plan. I had chemo 2 last week and apart from feeling rather too fragile on Saturday, I'm weathering the treatment well enough. My energy levels are better and more sustained. I've been knitting squares in a chunky yarn that will assemble into a throw eventually. The weather here is pleasant and I'm getting outside into fresh air. Life is, of necessity quiet but I'm in contact with friends and family personally and electronically. With love, Valerie


Lovely to hear from you Valerie! I'm glad you seem to be managing the chemo and I'm sure a lot of that is down to your positive attitude. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Athens does have a bus service but it does not go to the college she is attending in the neighboring town nor does it come out to where we live. And you are correct, I still have the loan to pay. A real pisser of a situation. Just hope she has learned he lesson.


jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Marianne has to have the knee replacement. If she's like me, it will be one of the best things she can do.I've had one full one and a partial one on the other knee. Only 4 years between mine but they've advanced so much in those few years. Please give her my love and best wishes.
> So sorry to hear about your DD's really bad luck that's doubled and is causing a problem for you, too. And she hasn't had the car that long, has she? And you still have the loan to pay! Double bummer!!
> Do you not have city bus service? I have no idea how large Athens is. We have decent bus service but it serves 4 or 5 cities because they all join.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes it was the car we just bought her from an private party. And, it just was check out mechanically prior to buying. All relates to her driving waaaaaaay to fast according to DH; but then he isn't a mechanic. Tough lesson for her.


darowil said:


> At least things should be settled following the knee replacement once she recovers. But that won't be easy with her mother- and Mariannes need to do things!
> 
> Very expensive lesson for DD to learn. And how frustating for you to be down a car- didn't you only just get one? was it this one? If so did you get it somewhere that has a guarantee as it may have been a fault of the car and not the driver


----------



## Gweniepooh

How wonderful to hear from you Valerie. Understand the low energy levels from chemo and good that you are bearing up under the treatment well. Also good that you've been able to get out for fresh air. Think of you often.


ptofValerie said:


> Sweethearts. Its been at least 10 days since I posted. Just to say that all is going to plan. I had chemo 2 last week and apart from feeling rather too fragile on Saturday, I'm weathering the treatment well enough. My energy levels are better and more sustained. I've been knitting squares in a chunky yarn that will assemble into a throw eventually. The weather here is pleasant and I'm getting outside into fresh air. Life is, of necessity quiet but I'm in contact with friends and family personally and electronically. With love, Valerie


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just found some harissa at the store so now knowing what it's supposed to taste like, I can make home-made from now on. How are all the ways that you use it?



Angora1 said:


> All that talk of tomatoes got to me. Had a slice of bread with sliced tomato, onion, harissa, dill and basil. It was so good.


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome back Valerie --I am glad the chemo is not causing you too much trouble. Each time means you are closer to the end of it. Attitude means so much and you are dealing so well. I think of you often and hope you continue functioning without too many problems. Keep us informed. 

Gwen -- would  you send Marianne my best wishes. I have about 6 friends who have had knee replacements and 4 who have hip replacements. Everyone has so much improvement and life is better for all of them. They ALL say , make sure to follow the exercises and do them at home even though you might be visiting a PT. I wish the very best for her. 

I wish the very best for you too - I am sorry DD had the accident. 
I hope the lesson is well learned. It is such a worry for parents when they don't seem to understand how important safe driving is. I would imagine she knows now. I am sorry that it is going to cause you 
difficulty. 

Our son did the same thing at l7 years old and smashed up the car we helped him buy (He had saved 3/4 of the money on his own and was a very responsible young man -(until as we found out - he got behind the wheel and was showing off to his friends what a great driver he was).

He had been allowed to use our car once in awhile but when this happened we stopped that - He was not a happy camper as they say. I likely would have given him the use of ours once in awhile, but Pat was immovable. NO car - . He went 2 years before he saved up enough for another vehicle - Pat talked to him and helped him with the cost - 

I am not for a minute saying that works with everyone. He was going to school in Calgary, easily accessible by bus. 

A few years ago he told Dad that it was the best thing we ever did although he sure didn't think so at the time. We all seem to go through something.

I am doing well, we both are, and are just waiting for appointment days - lots in June so it is a matter of just doing what we are told. 

Nicho - it won't be long before you come to NOrth America -- I hope your trip is everything you hope for. I believe it is at the end of June?

Kate - I am glad you had a good trip - it is always nice to sleep in your own bed. 


---
By the way, Julie's workshop is wonderful, even Tamara is taking her class - while teaching hers. 
The sweaters in progress are starting to appear and I can't wait to see the finished ones. It will make a wonderful parade.
---.

I am going to start here and read back.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Actually Betty this has made me think that a Holter monitor for 24 or 48 hours monitoring his BP regularly would be useful to see if his BP is dropping and wherever his dizzy turns are at the same time. This may have been done, but if not at least you would know for sure this was what you were dealing with.


DH had to wear one 3 or 4 times over the many years he had heart situations and I believe i mentioned I will be wearing one. The doctor told me they are good as they show what your heart is doing when you are living your regular life.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. The download worked fine....beautiful sky, almost like being there. Thank you.
> We have another hot, humid day ahead...91F again with 85% humidity...HOT, HOT, HOT!!! Relief is in sight. SUPPOSED to be 69F tomorrow...I'll believe it when I see it!
> Junek


I wish we could average out our Temperatures we are still quite cool. We rarely ever get over 75 F in the summer which is rather nice -- But with you having those temps this early - how hot does it get in mid summer?


----------



## RookieRetiree

After about a week, the head cold went to the chest and I was doing a lot of coughing. So, very tired of all this -- besides angry that I missed going up to DS's this week....so last night out of desperation, I

1. slathered my feet and ankles with Vicks vaporub and put on warm cotton socks.

2. Slathered Vicks on my chest and back

3. Drank a big cup of Olbas tea and

4. Put several drop of Olbas oil on a hand towel and pinned it around my neck (those kilt-type pins work great).

5. Took some cold medicine and sleeping pill and off to bed I went - slept for 6 straight hours and feel better today. Still have some cough and a little pleghm---but hope it's the beginning of the end.

Have to treat this bug really aggressively---it's a potent bug. I never ran a fever so have to know that it just needs time.

Praying that we all get better soon --- lots more fun things to do than clearing out the Kleenex supply.



Pup lover said:


> Shirley, Sandi, Betty, Marilyn, Martina, Spider, Mel, Julie, Jeanette, Marianne, and anyone I missed, you and DHs are all in my prayers. I am on the 6th day of this cold and today was as bad as the first day. Body aches, sneezing, my nose looks like a snake shedding its skin I've been blowing it so much. Nothing compared to the things some of you are dealing with, just miserable. Hope everyone gets good results, prompt accurate care, full recoveries.
> 
> Hugs


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> If an IV hurts, and it is simply saline or D5/LR or LR (lactated Ringers solution) the IV catheter is up against the vein wall. Tell the nurse to take the tape off, move the catheter out about 1-2 mm, and retape. That will take care of the pain. A good IV does NOT hurt unless the fluid has potassium or some other substance in it.


That is interesting -- when I went into emerg they had a really hard time getting an iv in (seems the veins were flat) when they finally did it really hurt (don't remember that hurting so much in other 'visits') The doctor ordered a very fast moving IV to give me some fluids and it was really painful. The nurse wrapped a 
heated sheet around my arm (the IV solution was cold and the IV was really being pushed into my arm) that really helped and as it was so fast it didn't last long. I knew there was something not quite right - the paramedics tried it 4 times and finally the ER nurse got it in. I didn't want the trying again so put up with it.

Whoever suggested warmed up sheets for the ER (they will keep them coming if you are really cold)deserves a medal. I get so cold under ordinary circumstances - that is the first thing my daughter gets for me if I am in the hospital ER. They are wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just got the Tuesday Morning sale flyer with the sale starting June 1st at 9:00 a.m. They have yarn and needles in the flyer -- but I have my eye on a 6 quart Kitchenaid Stand mixer for $299. One of the daughters or DIL will inherit the smaller one I have. Yea!! Hope I feel good enough to go by Sunday. Now my throat is hurting again from the coughing--time for a repeat of my "treatment".


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Athens does have a bus service but it does not go to the college she is attending in the neighboring town nor does it come out to where we live. And you are correct, I still have the loan to pay. A real pisser of a situation. Just hope she has learned he lesson.


I know so well about the bus service not going to the places needed. It's just been within the last 15 years that our service is as good as it is. Before, it didn't go to any of the residential areas and didn't run after 6 pm or on Sundays. Now, it's virtually all the time...but, like I said, it serves a lot of cities, not just one. And I'm sure that makes a difference. It even has vans for door to door service for the handicapped that can't get to a regular bus stop. But it has to be within 1/4 mile of a regular stop. I'm realizing how good it is after being reminded how bad it used to be.
And it's unfortunate that sometimes our children's lessons also come at parents' expense. 
Do hope things work out for you!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> The sky about 20 minutes ago after a bit if rain. As of yet no thunder
> 
> The download might not load very well, sorry about that.


How beautiful is that? The first part would make a wonderful painting . YOur pool looks delightful!


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> Everyone needs hugs from time to time especially when we are just plain tired out.


Isn't this a wonderful place where we can vent and know we are not overstepping? So many of us and some with sad and sick times - I value this place so much. The people in it have taught me so much and been so kind. I so enjoy our conversations.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> That is interesting -- when I went into emerg they had a really hard time getting an iv in (seems the veins were flat) when they finally did it really hurt (don't remember that hurting so much in other 'visits') The doctor ordered a very fast moving IV to give me some fluids and it was really painful. The nurse wrapped a
> heated sheet around my arm (the IV solution was cold and the IV was really being pushed into my arm) that really helped and as it was so fast it didn't last long. I knew there was something not quite right - the paramedics tried it 4 times and finally the ER nurse got it in. I didn't want the trying again so put up with it.
> 
> Whoever suggested warmed up sheets for the ER (they will keep them coming if you are really cold)deserves a medal. I get so cold under ordinary circumstances - that is the first thing my daughter gets for me if I am in the hospital ER. They are wonderful.


One of the things I did when I volunteered in chemo was to light blankets I heated up in this warmer oven around to the patients. They were so cold and really appreciated it.

Designer, I posted some flowers for those going through things. You have posted so many lovely things for us. I hope you get to see them. Thinking of you and sending healing wishes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got the Tuesday Morning sale flyer with the sale starting June 1st at 9:00 a.m. They have yarn and needles in the flyer -- but I have my eye on a 6 quart Kitchenaid Stand mixer for $299. One of the daughters or DIL will inherit the smaller one I have. Yea!! Hope I feel good enough to go by Sunday. Now my throat is hurting again from the coughing--time for a repeat of my "treatment".


You have to feel better for Sunday!!!! Too good a deal. I will have to check that out. Sounds like a very good deal. I've never had one but always wanted one. Great for a wedding present too. Thanks...and hope you soon feel better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Isn't this a wonderful place where we can vent and know we are not overstepping? So many of us and some with sad and sick times - I value this place so much. The people in it have taught me so much and been so kind. I so enjoy our conversations.


Yes, it is and we value you too. :thumbup:

I'm quite behind and going backwards so don't know if I will catch up or not. I have wanted a tiller for over 40 years and have never spent the money on one. DH is doing the gardening now so we are on our way to pick up a Toro rototiller. YAY!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have you been to the doctor. All you folk with this bug seem to be really having an awful time with it. Keeping you and others in prayer.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just got the Tuesday Morning sale flyer with the sale starting June 1st at 9:00 a.m. They have yarn and needles in the flyer -- but I have my eye on a 6 quart Kitchenaid Stand mixer for $299. One of the daughters or DIL will inherit the smaller one I have. Yea!! Hope I feel good enough to go by Sunday. Now my throat is hurting again from the coughing--time for a repeat of my "treatment".


----------



## pammie1234

jknappva said:


> Did you have the constant motion machine? Or do they use them any more. I had my full knee replacement 10 years ago. I used mine at bed-time and would fall asleep with it running. I've never regretted getting the knee replacements. No more knee pain. Same for the hip replacement. Some days I feel like the 'bionic woman'!! LOL!
> Junek


Yes, I did, but only the 3 days I was in the hospital! They had me up walking the day after surgery. They do not mess around! My BIL has had both knees replaced many years ago, and it was so obvious the improvements they have made when I had mine. I have much more mobility than he does. I will add that I had an excellent doctor.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got the Tuesday Morning sale flyer with the sale starting June 1st at 9:00 a.m. They have yarn and needles in the flyer -- but I have my eye on a 6 quart Kitchenaid Stand mixer for $299. One of the daughters or DIL will inherit the smaller one I have. Yea!! Hope I feel good enough to go by Sunday. Now my throat is hurting again from the coughing--time for a repeat of my "treatment".


Have you ever tried putting warm onions slices in a bag & putting that on your chest until they cool? It may sound crazy but helps immensely with a chest cold. This was one of my moms home remedies used on us as children & although it really stinks both my husband & I have benefited from using it at times. The doctor told me once if I was nt better by the next dayI had to go in hospital so I put them on & the next day I was like a new woman :roll: Not sure how it works but it really does. As little kids mom used to put a h handful in our socks as well when we went to bed a night.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Yes, it is and we value you too. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm quite behind and going backwards so don't know if I will catch up or not. I have wanted a tiller for over 40 years and have never spent the money on one. DH is doing the gardening now so we are on our way to pick up a Toro rototiller. YAY!!!


I got a new one a few years ago that is rear-tines & it is so much easier to operate. The old one had front tines & would almost rip my shoulders off( & I wonder why I needed shoulder surgery :roll: ). The new one I can hold with one hand, it's a Honda, starts after only one pull most times, the old one was awful to start. Good luck shopping. Isnt it amazing how when we want something it's. Not a priority but when the men have to do it, suddenly you get one. :roll:


----------



## pammie1234

Valerie, I hope you continue to improve. Take care of yourself and don't over-do! 

Gwen, hard lesson for DD. How old is she? My DD lets her BF use her car because he doesn't have one at the moment. It frustrates me that she and I are inconvenienced since he needs it for work. I do try to keep my mouth closed!

All of you with this "crud" need to see a doctor! It has lasted a long time. 

Shirley, I'm glad that you are taking it easy. I hope you get positive results from all of your tests.

I'm in on the group hug!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Valerie, great to see you back, I'm glad your chemo has been going well. I have been wondering how you were doing.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you just take him to an emergency dept & say you won't go home until they sort it out? Or would your insurance system not allow that?that is how I would deal with it here, in fact that is what I had to do years ago with my youngest son, he would have died at home had I not stood my ground.


Vasovagal ----That is what they told me after my last visit to 
Emergency -- they neglected to mention that it can be tied in with the heart - As a result I thought it had nothing to do with the heart - however, my doctor had previously booked an interview with a Heart function clinic a week before I went into emerg. I demanded that he have my heart checked.

When I went to the Heart function clinic last week they tested me again and found I have an artery blocked. One of my friends on this thread - who I have talked to - let me know what it really is - it *is* tied in with the heart. The cardiologist I talked to said that I had a previous MI (Heart attack) -which showed up on the report from the emergency dept. { I demanded a copy at emerg and the cardiologist had a copy)and gave it to my doctor. I kept a copy for myself and it said I had had an MI, - it sounds as if Jim's symptons could be much the same.

I am starting numerous tests - including a Echo cardiagram, carrying a holter for either 24 or 48 hours (can't remember which) 
as well as a lower GI and a cat scan. Thanks to a dear friend on this thread who is extremely knowledgeable. Pat was a paramedic Supervisor and got out his books and we learned alot about the different blocks. There was nothing unusual about the ekg I was given there or at other times, however they were aware I had had an MI. I did not know it could be related to the heart. If I hadn't demanded a copy of the test - it might have been missed and If I hadn't already been scheduled for a possible stress test - I would never had known I had a block. We have to be our own advocates.

Pat is a very private person and was upset that I demanded different results etc. at the hospital. Now he is thankful and so am I. I told him that no matter what he said I would cover his back --

Ask questions -- I write out a page of what is happening, what drugs I am on - and my questions -- I take it to the doctor and I keep a copy -- I demand an answer to each one. Pat still raises his eyebrows. My doctor is quite pleased that we are so aware. I Pray you will find out the answers for Jim.

Please know I have no idea whether it is the same situation for your husband but I am suggesting you check it out.

I am frustrated because no one even suggested it could be a heart problem because my ecg's were normal at each er visit. Luckily this doctor suggested it was the vaso gaval nerve causing my problems. Then the cardiologist said they could be tied in easily. Then my friend explained exactly how it works --


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Glad you're waiting for David to help. It sounds like a really big job for you. Guess the former owners took the easy way out. Good luck.
> Junek


LOL! If I had the shovel and didn't need to wait until I go to Scottsbluff on Friday to get one, I'd go ahead and finish it, it really isn't that hard of work, a lot of digging, pulling, and then of course every time I come across more rocks, I have to throw them into the ever growing pile. lol I felt pretty strong though, when the shovel handle broke. :lol:


----------



## Pup lover

ptofValerie said:


> Sweethearts. Its been at least 10 days since I posted. Just to say that all is going to plan. I had chemo 2 last week and apart from feeling rather too fragile on Saturday, I'm weathering the treatment well enough. My energy levels are better and more sustained. I've been knitting squares in a chunky yarn that will assemble into a throw eventually. The weather here is pleasant and I'm getting outside into fresh air. Life is, of necessity quiet but I'm in contact with friends and family personally and electronically. With love, Valerie


Hugs and prayers to you. Glad that you are tolerating the chemo fairly well.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Yes. And, of course, Ike did a number on Galveston Island and the Kemah area. But I do know the Kemah waterfront came back even better than before. Texas City fared really well during that storm since they have flood gates. But you were still in San Antonio so I'm sure you remember it well!!
> Junek


Oh yah, 2 of my best friends nieces lost their apartments in that one. Thank goodness when they said to evacuate, her sister grabbed all 3 of her daughters, and got to my friend and her moms house so they were all safe.

LOVE Kemah!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good morning laugh! TY


 :wink: :lol:


----------



## angelam

ptofValerie said:


> Sweethearts. Its been at least 10 days since I posted. Just to say that all is going to plan. I had chemo 2 last week and apart from feeling rather too fragile on Saturday, I'm weathering the treatment well enough. My energy levels are better and more sustained. I've been knitting squares in a chunky yarn that will assemble into a throw eventually. The weather here is pleasant and I'm getting outside into fresh air. Life is, of necessity quiet but I'm in contact with friends and family personally and electronically. With love, Valerie


Hello Valerie. Good to hear from you. I'm glad to hear that the chemo is progressing OK and not flattening you too much. How many sessions do you have to go? Keep on taking life easily as you are doing and focus your thoughts on the end result and you'll be fine. Much love and hugs. x


----------



## Poledra65

ptofValerie said:


> Sweethearts. Its been at least 10 days since I posted. Just to say that all is going to plan. I had chemo 2 last week and apart from feeling rather too fragile on Saturday, I'm weathering the treatment well enough. My energy levels are better and more sustained. I've been knitting squares in a chunky yarn that will assemble into a throw eventually. The weather here is pleasant and I'm getting outside into fresh air. Life is, of necessity quiet but I'm in contact with friends and family personally and electronically. With love, Valerie


Good morning Valerie, so good to hear from you. Glad that you are doing well, all considering as you said and that you are keeping up with friends and family, it's good not to get too secluded. Take it easy and hoping you are back at full vigor before you know it. 
Hugs


----------



## melyn

OMG I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, I went to my lys this morning to show the lady that owns it the christening gown I knitted as promised when I purchased te yarn from her. She runs a place called upmarket, she does party ballons and stuff, fancy dress and wedding stuff as well as a tanning parlour, its all in 1 building with the yarn shop at the back. She told me she is taking on a new shop for all the yarn and knitting supplies. She is going to do workshops and knit and natter days and guess what its more or less opposite my house just 2 mins walk if that walk away. Am I gonna be spending a lot of time there lol. She knows a lot of the stuff I can do and said she will be looking for people to teach others, not sure about that 1 cos its an entirely different ball game doing it yourself and fudging it sometimes and teaching other people but its gonna be great. Right gotta go and catch up I am so far behind as usual, my thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugss to all (((((((hugs))))))). lyn x

Found this on my facebook and just had to share lol


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> After about a week, the head cold went to the chest and I was doing a lot of coughing. So, very tired of all this -- besides angry that I missed going up to DS's this week....so last night out of desperation, I
> 
> 1. slathered my feet and ankles with Vicks vaporub and put on warm cotton socks.
> 
> 2. Slathered Vicks on my chest and back
> 
> 3. Drank a big cup of Olbas tea and
> 
> 4. Put several drop of Olbas oil on a hand towel and pinned it around my neck (those kilt-type pins work great).
> 
> 5. Took some cold medicine and sleeping pill and off to bed I went - slept for 6 straight hours and feel better today. Still have some cough and a little pleghm---but hope it's the beginning of the end.
> 
> Have to treat this bug really aggressively---it's a potent bug. I never ran a fever so have to know that it just needs time.
> 
> Praying that we all get better soon --- lots more fun things to do than clearing out the Kleenex supply.


Sounds like "kill or cure" treatment!! Hope it's curing you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Another pretty generic terminology difference is on the crime shows -- in British TV (and even now the new "24" that's set in London) uses the term CCTV (closed circuit television?) where on crime shows, they'll refer too them as the security camera films.



jknappva said:


> I love a lot of British shows....my particular favorite is Sherlock, just hate to wait a couple of years to have it on again. So I'm more familiar with some of the different names. To me, SatNav is self explanatory.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I didn't do too much as childproofing -- I did put bumper pads on the sharp corners of my coffee table downstairs -- quite a fashion statement! And, I put all the glass items up higher, but otherwise, the little ones quickly grew bored of the other things around -- they know all the toys are downstairs so they head right there.



NanaCaren said:


> I can imagine it is cute watching him walk. I was bad I never child proofed my house, even now. I know not a good thing. Most times when one of mine or the grandchildren have been hurt it is outdoors. I worry more about my older ones having child proof homes though.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> After about a week, the head cold went to the chest and I was doing a lot of coughing. So, very tired of all this -- besides angry that I missed going up to DS's this week....so last night out of desperation, I
> 
> 1. slathered my feet and ankles with Vicks vaporub and put on warm cotton socks.
> 
> 2. Slathered Vicks on my chest and back
> 
> 3. Drank a big cup of Olbas tea and
> 
> 4. Put several drop of Olbas oil on a hand towel and pinned it around my neck (those kilt-type pins work great).
> 
> 5. Took some cold medicine and sleeping pill and off to bed I went - slept for 6 straight hours and feel better today. Still have some cough and a little pleghm---but hope it's the beginning of the end.
> 
> Have to treat this bug really aggressively---it's a potent bug. I never ran a fever so have to know that it just needs time.
> 
> Praying that we all get better soon --- lots more fun things to do than clearing out the Kleenex supply.


 :shock: wow, if all that doesn't knock it out, I don't know what will. Hope you are feeling much better soon.


----------



## Poledra65

melyn said:


> OMG I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, I went to my lys this morning to show the lady that owns it the christening gown I knitted as promised when I purchased te yarn from her. She runs a place called upmarket, she does party ballons and stuff, fancy dress and wedding stuff as well as a tanning parlour, its all in 1 building with the yarn shop at the back. She told me she is taking on a new shop for all the yarn and knitting supplies. She is going to do workshops and knit and natter days and guess what its more or less opposite my house just 2 mins walk if that walk away. Am I gonna be spending a lot of time there lol. She knows a lot of the stuff I can do and said she will be looking for people to teach others, not sure about that 1 cos its an entirely different ball game doing it yourself and fudging it sometimes and teaching other people but its gonna be great. Right gotta go and catch up I am so far behind as usual, my thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugss to all (((((((hugs))))))). lyn x
> 
> Found this on my facebook and just had to share lol


How exciting!!!! I really hope it works out wonderfully for you, that would be so much fun. :thumbup:

LOVE the wiener dogs!! LOLOLOL


----------



## angelam

Just got back from a great day out with PurpleFi. We visited a LYS where I had trouble controlling her at times, but we did manage to leave them some stock in the shop by the time we left! I picked up a pattern for a jacket for me but had to order the yarn as they didn't have enough of the one I wanted in stock, should be in in a few days. Purple, I know will tell you what she bought later on and she may have a couple of pictures as well. Had a nice lunch after and a good catch up natter. Home now to the gardening. Still drizzly rain on and off but these plants just can't be left any longer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I finally got through to the dr and I have an appointment this afternoon at 4 for Alan. It looks to me like he has a rash on his face - head and throat.... he won't go outside so I can see it in day light.... brat says he'll just show the dr....


Hope they find the cause --- is he on an antibiotic? They gave our DD an antibiotic before going into surgery -- used vancomicin --- which she was horribly allergic too as it turns out -- she turned bright red all over.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> After about a week, the head cold went to the chest and I was doing a lot of coughing. So, very tired of all this -- besides angry that I missed going up to DS's this week....so last night out of desperation, I
> 
> 1. slathered my feet and ankles with Vicks vaporub and put on warm cotton socks.
> 
> 2. Slathered Vicks on my chest and back
> 
> 3. Drank a big cup of Olbas tea and
> 
> 4. Put several drop of Olbas oil on a hand towel and pinned it around my neck (those kilt-type pins work great).
> 
> 5. Took some cold medicine and sleeping pill and off to bed I went - slept for 6 straight hours and feel better today. Still have some cough and a little pleghm---but hope it's the beginning of the end.
> 
> Have to treat this bug really aggressively---it's a potent bug. I never ran a fever so have to know that it just needs time.
> 
> Praying that we all get better soon --- lots more fun things to do than clearing out the Kleenex supply.


Thanks for reminding me about the Vicks- I have a little but had forgotten to use it. 
Hope the improvement is lasting!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I wish we could average out our Temperatures we are still quite cool. We rarely ever get over 75 F in the summer which is rather nice -- But with you having those temps this early - how hot does it get in mid summer?


Mid and upper 90'sF is usual in mid summer. And it's not unheard of to have temps once in a while of 100 degrees. But we've had a lot of days this May when the temperatures have been quite a lot above average. Average is 78f for this time of year. 
It's supposed to be cooler the next few days so it will be a relief. It was hot and muggy outside at 9 am this morning. I'm staying in the a.c.!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Isn't this a wonderful place where we can vent and know we are not overstepping? So many of us and some with sad and sick times - I value this place so much. The people in it have taught me so much and been so kind. I so enjoy our conversations.


It's wonderful to know we're among friends and no one will judge us!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Getting to be a habit!!!!
junek


----------



## Southern Gal

MORNING, i just got in from cleaning 3 1/2 hrs then to wm to get stuff to fix some sloppy joes for supper tonight,w cheese dip to go along with it and chips. wanted something easy since i am going back to clean a few more hrs then to get bj and church later. had to go to Sally's hair supply to get stuff to do my hair roots, eek. 
darowil the pic of the purple flowers were beautiful, wish we had fields of them here also.
its still very drizzly outside and it is definatly frizzy hair weather. supposed to be this way all wk. 
well, last night we went to look at a gas fireplace we saw listed on the local online yard sale, its what i have been looking at for over $600. they wanted $200, they need one for propane gas and its for natural, and she didn't feel comfortable with him putting a kit on it to switch it over to propane. so i said immediatly yes, mark it sold, will pick it up tomorrow evening, oh yeah, once we get this huge armoir moved out of the living room, i can paint the strip behind i haven't been able to paint and get the fireplace installed and everything will be done in the living room. what a process.
well, i came home to eat a bite and put on a load of clothes to wash so i best get up and get moving. later


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Yes, I did, but only the 3 days I was in the hospital! They had me up walking the day after surgery. They do not mess around! My BIL has had both knees replaced many years ago, and it was so obvious the improvements they have made when I had mine. I have much more mobility than he does. I will add that I had an excellent doctor.


They had me up walking the next day,too. And at that time, Medicare would pay for inhouse rehab so I spent 5 days in rehab after I left the hospital. But had the constant motion machine for 6 weeks at home. Guess they feel it's not necessary to use it so long these days. I just continued with my exercises at home.
When I had my partial knee replacement, I persuaded my dr. to do it as an outpatient and I came home right after the surgery and recovery room. My daughter was living with me and after 5 days I had a physical therapist come in 3 times a week for about a month. It hurt so bad before the replacement that the recovery was a breeze!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> ...
> By the way, Julie's workshop is wonderful, even Tamara is taking her class - while teaching hers.
> The sweaters in progress are starting to appear and I can't wait to see the finished ones. It will make a wonderful parade.
> ---.
> 
> I am going to start here and read back.


So many people are interested in the Gansey.
There are some beautiful sweaters being made, and an awful lot of people looking in, if the numbers are accurate! I will have to hurry up with the two I am working on- have deviated on to a wool/silk cowl in a rich purple, dark green through to an electric blue- much deeper colours than I had anticipated from the computer image- but possibly more useful.
I know people have appreciated the history and background material we have found- I have learned so much!


----------



## pammie1234

Melyn, that is very exciting, but a huge temptation! You better start saving your money! As far as the teaching, I'm sure you can do it. Maybe you will get paid in yarn!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't do too much as childproofing -- I did put bumper pads on the sharp corners of my coffee table downstairs -- quite a fashion statement! And, I put all the glass items up higher, but otherwise, the little ones quickly grew bored of the other things around -- they know all the toys are downstairs so they head right there.


Luke is obsessed with buttons and electrical items and he discovered that there are buttons on the side of the TV which change the channels, retune the TV, etc.....who knew? They now have a plastic box taped over them to keep him off! At the moment he's JUST too wee to reach the door handle in the living room and I'm hoping that when he's big enough to open all the doors he'll also be old enough to understand "No!" Before he comes we Lukeproof the living room by removing the waste paper bin, the small side lamp, the clock and the plant. We also put the stair gates on the stair and the kitchen door. He already knows exactly how to open both of these, but fortunately can't yet manage to do it! In the kitchen he loves to pop open the microwave door then slam it shut....and yes his Gran holds him up so he can do it!  :lol: He also likes switching the cooker hood lights on and off....and he can work the printer in the office! I'm glad that there weren't so many electrical things around when mine were small, although DS#2 did once feed a slice of toast into the video player!


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Melyn, that is very exciting, but a huge temptation! You better start saving your money! As far as the teaching, I'm sure you can do it. Maybe you will get paid in yarn!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Another pretty generic terminology difference is on the crime shows -- in British TV (and even now the new "24" that's set in London) uses the term CCTV (closed circuit television?) where on crime shows, they'll refer too them as the security camera films.


That's exactly what CCTV is. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Have you been to the doctor. All you folk with this bug seem to be really having an awful time with it. Keeping you and others in prayer.


I think a dr's visit would be a good idea. I let my cold go too long last year and ended up with bronchitis. Better be safe than sorry. Colds in spring and summer are particularly miserable. They seem to hand on forever.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Just got back from a great day out wi eFi. We visited a LYS where I had trouble controlling her at times, but we did manage to leave them some stock in the shop by the time we left! I picked up a pattern for a jacket for me but had to order the yarn as they didn't have enough of the one I wanted in stock, should be in in a few days. Purple, I know will tell you what she bought later on and she may have a couple of pictures as well. Had a nice lunch after and a good catch up natter. Home now to the gardening. Still drizzly rain on and off but these plants just can't be left any longer.


Thanks for a great day Angela. What a wonderful shop!
Flo and miniFi came with us and had fun playing with the wool.

My computer is on the blink and I'm having trouble posting photos, but I will when I've figured it out.

I bought some yarn to make some Kaffe Fassett style cushions


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yah, 2 of my best friends nieces lost their apartments in that one. Thank goodness when they said to evacuate, her sister grabbed all 3 of her daughters, and got to my friend and her moms house so they were all safe.
> 
> LOVE Kemah!!!


Don't know if you remember Marianne talking about it but her ex husband died on the Island during Ike because he didn't evacuate. 
My daughter and grandson 'rode out' the storm at a friend's house near Houston. Her house had minor damage that was quickly fixed. She'd had it on the market for a couple of years without selling it. (she wanted to move to a smaller one in a different neighborhood) So many people lost their homes or had major damage so her house sold within 6 months.
She said a couple of weekends ago, the plant where she works had an outing at Kemah for their employees with all the rides and everything paid for. My 11 yr. old grandson had a ball!!! I understand it's better than ever. I love Kemah,too. And would frequently ride to Galveston Island.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> OMG I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, I went to my lys this morning to show the lady that owns it the christening gown I knitted as promised when I purchased te yarn from her. She runs a place called upmarket, she does party ballons and stuff, fancy dress and wedding stuff as well as a tanning parlour, its all in 1 building with the yarn shop at the back. She told me she is taking on a new shop for all the yarn and knitting supplies. She is going to do workshops and knit and natter days and guess what its more or less opposite my house just 2 mins walk if that walk away. Am I gonna be spending a lot of time there lol. She knows a lot of the stuff I can do and said she will be looking for people to teach others, not sure about that 1 cos its an entirely different ball game doing it yourself and fudging it sometimes and teaching other people but its gonna be great. Right gotta go and catch up I am so far behind as usual, my thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugss to all (((((((hugs))))))). lyn x
> 
> Found this on my facebook and just had to share lol


That sounds great.
I love the weiner dogs running for their lives!! Too cute!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: wow, if all that doesn't knock it out, I don't know what will. Hope you are feeling much better soon.


Anymore people here that remember "mustard plaster" on the chest for colds!!! I know, I'm really showing how ancient I am. That stuff smelled and it was hot but I guess it worked or Mom wouldn't have used it!!!
I doubt if they even sell it any longer!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Luke is obsessed with buttons and electrical items and he discovered that there are buttons on the side of the TV which change the channels, retune the TV, etc.....who knew? They now have a plastic box taped over them to keep him off! At the moment he's JUST too wee to reach the door handle in the living room and I'm hoping that when he's big enough to open all the doors he'll also be old enough to understand "No!" Before he comes we Lukeproof the living room by removing the waste paper bin, the small side lamp, the clock and the plant. We also put the stair gates on the stair and the kitchen door. He already knows exactly how to open both of these, but fortunately can't yet manage to do it! In the kitchen he loves to pop open the microwave door then slam it shut....and yes his Gran holds him up so he can do it!  :lol: He also likes switching the cooker hood lights on and off....and he can work the printer in the office! I'm glad that there weren't so many electrical things around when mine were small, although DS#2 did once feed a slice of toast into the video player!


Once when my nephew was small (he's now 34...can't believe he's that old!!) my DS went inside and thought he was with his dad. He got on the deck and stuck a screw driver in the wall outlet. As my sister said, thank God for rubber soled tennis shoes and rubber handled screw drivers!!! That happens frequently....it's thought the child is with someone else and they're not!! and they're so darn fast!
Junek


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Anymore people here that remember "mustard plaster" on the chest for colds!!! I know, I'm really showing how ancient I am. That stuff smelled and it was hot but I guess it worked or Mom wouldn't have used it!!!
> I doubt if they even sell it any longer!!
> Junek


I've heard of mustard plaster but had no idea what they were for. I remember my mother putting a "kaolin poultice" on my arm or leg. No idea what that was for either! She had a tin of this white stuff that had to be scooped out and heated up in a pan and then spread on a cloth and slapped on your skin and bandaged on!


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> I've heard of mustard plaster but had no idea what they were for. I remember my mother putting a "kaolin poultice" on my arm or leg. No idea what that was for either! She had a tin of this white stuff that had to be scooped out and heated up in a pan and then spread on a cloth and slapped on your skin and bandaged on!


Shame we never know some of the remedies our parents and grandparents used before all of the over the counter medicines. When I was growing up, if you were in pain, you only had aspirin for relief...now there are aisles of pain relievers. And I only remember one deodorant, Mum. I don't think that's even on the market now. like I said, showing my age! LOL!! 
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Photos, hopefully


----------



## iamsam

yesterday was a wasted day - I had zero energy - I slept on and off most of the day - I did make it to Ayden's game - they won 15/6 - came home and flopped. today is a little better - just had my morning nap - hopefully will be up the rest of the day. 

went to bed early last night - woke up to hear the birds chirping - Heidi had to go to Ayden's room at school for "muffins and moms" - tomorrow is "donuts and dads". today is also field day for both boys. 

81° now - yesterday it was 87° - the humidity is up and everything feels heavy. scattered showers during the night totally missed us unfortunately. I do believe summer is finally here - yeah. there is a nice breeze which keeps it tolerable. have not turned on the a/c - my bedroom stays cool which is where the computer is - not far to go to fall into bed. lol

tomorrow a brown bag picnic with some friends down by the river in napoleon. looking forward to it - should be fun.

Saturday avery has a tball game in the morning - Ayden has a make up game at noon - then Heidi and gary have a graduation party to go to - and then at eight bailee's friends start arriving for her bonfire celebrating the end of school. still no clue as to how many are coming - could be a couple of a cast of thousands. should be interesting.

then Monday we wave goodbye to may and Tuesday is the first of june - the year is almost half over. hope everyone is busily knitting on their Christmas projects - not that far away - I just thought I would throw that our there - just sayin'.

need to start reading. --- sam


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> yesterday was a wasted day - I had zero energy - I slept on and off most of the day - I did make it to Ayden's game - they won 15/6 - came home and flopped. today is a little better - just had my morning nap - hopefully will be up the rest of the day.
> 
> went to bed early last night - woke up to hear the birds chirping - Heidi had to go to Ayden's room at school for "muffins and moms" - tomorrow is "donuts and dads". today is also field day for both boys.
> 
> 81° now - yesterday it was 87° - the humidity is up and everything feels heavy. scattered showers during the night totally missed us unfortunately. I do believe summer is finally here - yeah. there is a nice breeze which keeps it tolerable. have not turned on the a/c - my bedroom stays cool which is where the computer is - not far to go to fall into bed. lol
> 
> tomorrow a brown bag picnic with some friends down by the river in napoleon. looking forward to it - should be fun.
> 
> Saturday avery has a tball game in the morning - Ayden has a make up game at noon - then Heidi and gary have a graduation party to go to - and then at eight bailee's friends start arriving for her bonfire celebrating the end of school. still no clue as to how many are coming - could be a couple of a cast of thousands. should be interesting.
> 
> then Monday we wave goodbye to may and Tuesday is the first of june - the year is almost half over. hope everyone is busily knitting on their Christmas projects - not that far away - I just thought I would throw that our there - just sayin'.
> 
> need to start reading. --- sam


Sam, over here we're having 1st June on Sunday!


----------



## Pup lover

I did go to the doctor last week, they did a strep test, which was negative and told me with no fever or anything its viral not bacterial, cant give me anything for it. Treat symptoms, guafenisein (sp?), gargle with warm salt water, ibuprofen lots of liquids and rest.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I had both knees replaced simultaneously 12 years ago. They put me in the perpetual motion machine immediately after surgery and had me up and walking about 2 hours after put in my regular room. I was in the hospital for 5 days; doctor who designed the appliance did the surgery and was wonderful but had had issues throughout the years. Still better than wheelchair I was in. Marianne had one knee replaced 4 yeas ago so she knows what to expect. I've also had both hips replaced and have qute a bit of pain with them still. Doctor has recommended having a 2 surgeries where he clips a tendon or ligament (forget which) in the groin area on both sides but just haven't been up to another sugary and also had to have other surgeries first (thumb and neck). I am reading the point of considering it since pain is pretty rough throughout the day depending on what I'm attempting to do and when move in bed at night. Just haven't mentally reached the readiness yet knowing I have to have both done. OnMain reason I pretty much sit all day long. Just so tired of surgeries. Have had 24 in 21 years.....just done with it for now. I'll sit. Don't mean to sound like a pity party.....just a choice I've made and it is why it is.


pammie1234 said:


> Yes, I did, but only the 3 days I was in the hospital! They had me up walking the day after surgery. They do not mess around! My BIL has had both knees replaced many years ago, and it was so obvious the improvements they have made when I had mine. I have much more mobility than he does. I will add that I had an excellent doctor.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is my youngest DD and she is 20.


pammie1234 said:


> Valerie, I hope you continue to improve. Take care of yourself and don't over-do!
> 
> Gwen, hard lesson for DD. How old is she? My DD lets her BF use her car because he doesn't have one at the moment. It frustrates me that she and I are inconvenienced since he needs it for work. I do try to keep my mouth closed!
> 
> All of you with this "crud" need to see a doctor! It has lasted a long time.
> 
> Shirley, I'm glad that you are taking it easy. I hope you get positive results from all of your tests.
> 
> I'm in on the group hug!


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Some flowers for all who aren't feeling well, facing tests, or just plain down.


Thankyou dear friend - they are absolutely beautiful. That lamp is pretty darn special too.


----------



## pammie1234

Gwen, 20 is a good age to not follow parents' rules! My DD is 28 and there are times I think she is 8! She called yesterday morning, all pitiful, because she had burned her forehead with her hair straightener. I was sympathetic since that was what she wanted! That's the 8 year old! Will insurance help with another car? Maybe she needs a bicycle!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Sam, over here we're having 1st June on Sunday!


That is funny- we have the 1st on Sunday too- I wonder which calender Sam was looking at?


----------



## iamsam

that certainly screams spring/summer - sam



Lurker 2 said:


> An image from a blog I follow- Kate Davies Designs- the Blue Bells seem to be really special this year in Scotland


----------



## Lurker 2

This has just come off the needles- wool and silk- beautifully soft and warm- deeper colours than I had anticipated- but none-the-less I like them


----------



## iamsam

it has a way of doing that. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Our temperature was the same... summer pushed spring out the door too quickly!
> My son has a nebulizer. He sometimes mentions he's done a treatment when he calls. He's not on oxygen but was diagnosed with COPD about 5 years ago. It has completely turned his life upside down!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that certainly screams spring/summer - sam


Forgotten memories down here!


----------



## iamsam

what is the pension age in Scotland kate? the ads on television drive me to distraction - that is why I record almost everything and watch it later so I can race through the ads. I would think they would be hard pressed to tell a story in the allotted time with so many ads.

I didn't realize your automobiles were so expensive - I wonder what your salaries are compared to ours? a lot of people have loans for 72 months in order to pay off a car - and the payments aren't small.

I would assume anyone from Europe as a whole would say our supermarkets are bigger. the land of plenty and thousands of children go to bed hungry in our country. that doesn't seem quite right.

i'm glad you had a good time - I love the things you noticed about us - also glad you are home safe. it always takes me a few days to get back flying just three hours difference in time.

how is our luke? --- sam



KateB said:


> Some things I noticed from our trip to Florida....
> - Your shop assistants and waiters are much more polite than ours.
> - Special K cereal with red berries is MUCH sweeter than we get here, I've been finding my breakfast very bland since coming home!
> - (DH noticed this one) Cars are HALF the price in the US compared to the UK!
> - People in the US can't tell the difference between Scots and Irish accents!
> - US TV has at least twice the amount of advert breaks compared to UK!
> - Supermarkets are also so much bigger than ours (and I really loved Publix meat counter!)
> - People in Florida will tell you their life story at the drop of a hat...I had some really interesting conversations!
> - People still work when they are well over pension age (or UK pension age)
> - Floridians don't know what a SatNav is....they call it GPS....ask me how I know! However Walt (who must have been 70 if he was a day) in Walmart soon sorted us out!


----------



## iamsam

i'm curious darowil - what irons do you have in the fire that keeps you so busy? do you work along with all your knitting, getting ready fo the guild exhibit? you seem to almost meet yourself coming and going. I am glad you are taking a week to recoop. what knitting will you take? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well off to bed now. See you all sometime, probably in the morning. My friend and I decided that trying to organise anything for Thursday was too hard so leaving it till July. Gives me a bit more time so tomorrow catching up with Mum for my breakfast lunch. If we didn't do it tomorrow would be heading to 3 months after the event so as I have more time I'm filling some of it up.
> Found out today that the place I want to go to next week is free so just need to sort out the dates and plan for about a week away with nothing to do but knit, read etc. This is a break I shouldn't come back from exhausted as I don't plan on doing much while I am away. It is just to get away before life gets very busy. Preventative medicine! I really do have a wonderful husband who willingly says go, take as long as you want-told him maybe I wouldn't come back, he didn't seem too worried.


----------



## iamsam

oops - a gwennie

i'm curious darowil - what irons do you have in the fire that keeps you so busy? do you work along with all your knitting, getting ready fo the guild exhibit? you seem to almost meet yourself coming and going. I am glad you are taking a week to recoop. what knitting will you take? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well off to bed now. See you all sometime, probably in the morning. My friend and I decided that trying to organise anything for Thursday was too hard so leaving it till July. Gives me a bit more time so tomorrow catching up with Mum for my breakfast lunch. If we didn't do it tomorrow would be heading to 3 months after the event so as I have more time I'm filling some of it up.
> Found out today that the place I want to go to next week is free so just need to sort out the dates and plan for about a week away with nothing to do but knit, read etc. This is a break I shouldn't come back from exhausted as I don't plan on doing much while I am away. It is just to get away before life gets very busy. Preventative medicine! I really do have a wonderful husband who willingly says go, take as long as you want-told him maybe I wouldn't come back, he didn't seem too worried.


----------



## iamsam

we had lots of wilted dandelion in the spring when I was growing up - so good. haven't had any since mother passed. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Since many flowers close up at night I am thinking that the roots are best picked at night and flowers and leaves in the daytime. We were talking about dandelions and here is some interesting information about the roots:
> (My note - Be sure and pick from un-sprayed areas.)
> 
> Dandelion root is well known as a coffee substitute. To be truthful dandelion coffee doesnt taste coffee, only coffee tastes coffee. It is different and many people love it!
> 
> None the less dandelion root has enormous health benefits as a superb herbal detoxification remedy for the liver.
> 
> Dandelion leaves are edible and can be used raw in salads or stir fried.
> Read More at http://usesofherbs.com/dandelion
> This was copied on May 27, 2014 at 2:16 pm from Herbs and Spices


----------



## iamsam

very funny purplefi - and no doubt very true. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's my definition of cricket....
> 11 players play against 2 plaers for three days, there are freqent stops for tea. They also stop if i rains a lot and then it ends in a draw!
> They have positions like Silly mid off and they can bowl a maiden over.
> As well as the players there are two men who wave their arms about and shout things like ..in....out..wide..as well as other stuff I can't remember.
> cricket is only played in the UK in summer, football is played in the winter and that is a whole other ball game!


----------



## RookieRetiree

One of my grade school classmates would have warm onions rolled in a kerchief around his neck---think it had garlic in it also...I always admired him for being brave enough to wear it---he got a lot of teasing about it....but it must have helped, because he was very rarely out of school due to being sick.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you ever tried putting warm onions slices in a bag & putting that on your chest until they cool? It may sound crazy but helps immensely with a chest cold. This was one of my moms home remedies used on us as children & although it really stinks both my husband & I have benefited from using it at times. The doctor told me once if I was nt better by the next dayI had to go in hospital so I put them on & the next day I was like a new woman :roll: Not sure how it works but it really does. As little kids mom used to put a h handful in our socks as well when we went to bed a night.


----------



## iamsam

very funny purplefi - but I so agree. --- sam --- i'm waiting to see what new yarn you bought from your visit to the wool farm. think you are going to need to live a long time.



PurpleFi said:


> I tell my kids if I leave them any money or wool then I've died too soon :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have heard of it -- but both the Fuller Brush and Watkins salesmen had some sort of ointment that Mom would get -- their versions of vaporub or mentolatum...we'd sure get slathered with that whenever we got sick.



jknappva said:


> Anymore people here that remember "mustard plaster" on the chest for colds!!! I know, I'm really showing how ancient I am. That stuff smelled and it was hot but I guess it worked or Mom wouldn't have used it!!!
> I doubt if they even sell it any longer!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I really like French fried pumpkin blossoms. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> You can batter the dandelion buds and fry them up, all of my bunch have eaten them many time over the years. It is best to make sure you only get very new buds before they start to open. if not they are bitter.
> I have had the leaves fried up with bacon and onion, lots of time without the bacon they are good. I know one lady that has several large flower pots that she grows dandelions in all winter so she has fresh greens. She also has pots of Queen Anne's Lace for the roots. It was odd to see her garden it looked like rows of cultivated weeds to most people. The roots of cat-tails/bullrushes can be harvested and eaten like potatoes. The fluff from them in the fall makes good stuffing for children's toys ect. It is also good when out on the trails to stuff between two pairs of socks makes walking much nicer on you r feet. Opps sorry for writing a book.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my grade school classmates would have warm onions rolled in a kerchief around his neck---think it had garlic in it also...I always admired him for being brave enough to wear it---he got a lot of teasing about it....but it must have helped, because he was very rarely out of school due to being sick.


I always heard those worked because no one would come close enough to give you their germs! :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

My Mom believed in bread & milk poultices -- used for scrapes and boils, fungus, bee stings, etc. If she needed an extra strong one, she'd add baking soda to the milk. She'd put the crust of bread on aluminum foil and then wet it down and then put in on the affected area wrapped with an ace bandage around and around. It sure did work.



angelam said:


> I've heard of mustard plaster but had no idea what they were for. I remember my mother putting a "kaolin poultice" on my arm or leg. No idea what that was for either! She had a tin of this white stuff that had to be scooped out and heated up in a pan and then spread on a cloth and slapped on your skin and bandaged on!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll bet the shopkeepers really got a kick out of the Mini versions of you two!!



PurpleFi said:


> Photos, hopefully


----------



## iamsam

mounds of healing energy to surround jim - I know the prayer warriors are sending countless prayers out into the ether on jim's behalf. I actually would have had a hissy fit - cried - stamped my feet - sometimes I think you have to hit the doctor up side the head with a 2x4 so you have their attention. what about going to another doctor? --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Up to page 50:
> Sorlenna, the afghan is beautiful. That will be fun with all the vibrant colors
> Sandi, filed the meatloaf recipe. Sounds like a real winner
> Julie, do stay warm. We want you healthy.
> Prayers continue for Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Valerie, Gwen & Brantley, Marianne, Son, and Mom, and Melody & Gage. Always remember those selling homes and out of work.
> 
> I am just at am impass with Jim's health. I have talked with his primary physician and he is just not taking this seriously enough. I push as much as Jim will let me and then some and they won't REALLY listen or REALLY do anything. He has already had an episode this morning and he has done nothing. I know you are not supposed to worry after you pray, but I find myself doing it. It breaks my heart to see him going through this. Angie is good friends with his primary care physician. I have told her repeatedly what is going on. Don't know if she has talked to him or not but would think she has. I am petrified as to where this is leading. There has got to be a reason. All they say is vasovagal due to sudden drops of Blood Pressure but no real treatment.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That might be so----he was pretty cute!! But when we were seated due to our last names, he and I were always seated close to each other. He's one of the few who have never made it back to class reunions -- need to find out more about him--should be easy enough to do; one of my girlfriend's sisters is married to his brother.



Sorlenna said:


> I always heard those worked because no one would come close enough to give you their germs! :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you on here Val---keeping you in prayers and hugs.


----------



## iamsam

you could also lay a broom stick in the trough of the slider - he might not see it. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> By childproof, my DS means for me to get my knitting put away. She thinks it would be so much fun to play with yarn! I am going to put some latches on the cabinets that have cleaning supplies. I am a little concerned about the patio door. Jax knows how to unlock it. I sure don't want him falling in the pool. I think I can put a baby gate on the outside (my door opens in) and set the alarm to notify me when the door is open.


----------



## iamsam

Julie - go here. --- sam

http://www.corelle-dinnerware.us/



Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know what this Corelle is?


----------



## iamsam

don't you need to be going rather fast to blow a head gasket? --- sam --- I would be inclined to let her find her own transportation.



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. She has to have a total knee replacement. She has to get some things in order and then will get it scheduled but will be sometime this summer. At least they have identified the problem. She does have a small chip in the ankle bone but it is already healing so not an issue.
> 
> I mentioned the other day about DD getting a ticket driving way too fast. Well it did a number on her car; possible blown head gasket. Had it towed to the mechanic today but he won't be able to check into it until possible next week Bummer. Told her she would have to pay me back for getting it repaired IF it is worth repairing and that we could not get her another car. Tough lesson to learn. I feel penalized too because she will have to use my van. :evil: :-( Oh well....s*** happens.
> 
> Good news, DH's cousin and friend are coming from AL on Friday to spend the weekend. We haven't seen her in about 4 years. Delightful lady.....a knitter too! Her friend is a tattoo artist too and has offered to do one for free so.......we shall see.....


----------



## iamsam

where do you work sorlenna? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all! I worked my first day of summer schedule today and after the 3-day weekend, it was a bit of a long day. Ah well, it's not that different from the spring schedule, so I should adjust easily enough this time.
> 
> Not a fan of Corelle--in fact, it took me two years to find a set of dishes I like, and they ended up being clear glass.
> 
> Anyway, got work and supper taken care of, so now it's knitting time.
> 
> Sorry to hear Marianne needs surgery, but if it's going to help in the long run, I'm sure it will be worthwhile. Gwen, your DD sure landed in a pickle with her car...I feel for you--sometimes lessons are hard-learned (ask me how I know! or don't!).
> 
> Shirley, Marilyn, Melody, Julie, Spider, and Desert Joy and all the DHs...healing thoughts coming your way (and if I left anyone out--feel as if I did  , rest assured you are on the list, too). Hugs & blessings for all.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Photos, hopefully


Wow!! Looks like mini Flo and Fi put a lot of yarn in your shopping bag!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> I always heard those worked because no one would come close enough to give you their germs! :XD:


ROFLMAO-- probably true!


----------



## jknappva

then Monday we wave goodbye to may and Tuesday is the first of june - the year is almost half over. hope everyone is busily knitting on their Christmas projects - not that far away - I just thought I would throw that our there - just sayin'.

need to start reading. --- sam[/quote]

Sounds like a busy time at your house. BUT at my house, June will come in on Sun. What calendar are you looking at, Sam?! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Sounds like a busy time at your house. BUT at my house, June will come in on Sun. What calendar are you looking at, Sam?! LOL!
> Junek


Bet he looked at July and not June because it fits with his post.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I had both knees replaced simultaneously 12 years ago. They put me in the perpetual motion machine immediately after surgery and had me up and walking about 2 hours after put in my regular room. I was in the hospital for 5 days; doctor who designed the appliance did the surgery and was wonderful but had had issues throughout the years. Still better than wheelchair I was in. Marianne had one knee replaced 4 yeas ago so she knows what to expect. I've also had both hips replaced and have qute a bit of pain with them still. Doctor has recommended having a 2 surgeries where he clips a tendon or ligament (forget which) in the groin area on both sides but just haven't been up to another sugary and also had to have other surgeries first (thumb and neck). I am reading the point of considering it since pain is pretty rough throughout the day depending on what I'm attempting to do and when move in bed at night. Just haven't mentally reached the readiness yet knowing I have to have both done. OnMain reason I pretty much sit all day long. Just so tired of surgeries. Have had 24 in 21 years.....just done with it for now. I'll sit. Don't mean to sound like a pity party.....just a choice I've made and it is why it is.


I'm lucky that I have no pain after my hip replacement. Sorry you are still having pain. I know what you mean about so many surgeries. I've had 5 on my back and every one made the problem worse. My power chair is my lifesaver!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it has a way of doing that. --- sam


It sure does....Ref: COPD.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

what kind of picture did your get? rotflmao --- sam



KateB said:


> I'm glad that there weren't so many electrical things around when mine were small, although DS#2 did once feed a slice of toast into the video player!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> So many people are interested in the Gansey.
> There are some beautiful sweaters being made, and an awful lot of people looking in, if the numbers are accurate! I will have to hurry up with the two I am working on- have deviated on to a wool/silk cowl in a rich purple, dark green through to an electric blue- much deeper colours than I had anticipated from the computer image- but possibly more useful.
> I know people have appreciated the history and background material we have found- I have learned so much!


It's fantastic! :thumbup: 
So glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Luke is obsessed with buttons and electrical items and he discovered that there are buttons on the side of the TV which change the channels, retune the TV, etc.....who knew? They now have a plastic box taped over them to keep him off! At the moment he's JUST too wee to reach the door handle in the living room and I'm hoping that when he's big enough to open all the doors he'll also be old enough to understand "No!" Before he comes we Lukeproof the living room by removing the waste paper bin, the small side lamp, the clock and the plant. We also put the stair gates on the stair and the kitchen door. He already knows exactly how to open both of these, but fortunately can't yet manage to do it! In the kitchen he loves to pop open the microwave door then slam it shut....and yes his Gran holds him up so he can do it!  :lol: He also likes switching the cooker hood lights on and off....and he can work the printer in the office! I'm glad that there weren't so many electrical things around when mine were small, although DS#2 did once feed a slice of toast into the video player!


LOL! Christopher put a peanut butter and Jelly sandwich in the video player when he was little, don't know what he thought he was going to watch. lol


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for a great day Angela. What a wonderful shop!
> Flo and miniFi came with us and had fun playing with the wool.
> 
> My computer is on the blink and I'm having trouble posting photos, but I will when I've figured it out.
> 
> I bought some yarn to make some Kaffe Fassett style cushions


Sounds like the two of you had a fantastic day!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> where do you work sorlenna? --- sam


I work at home, actually, via the web, as a tutor.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> I've heard of mustard plaster but had no idea what they were for. I remember my mother putting a "kaolin poultice" on my arm or leg. No idea what that was for either! She had a tin of this white stuff that had to be scooped out and heated up in a pan and then spread on a cloth and slapped on your skin and bandaged on!


I had to google that and in the process found this, thought it was interesting and funny. 
http://www.sthelens-connect.net/forums/topic/29399-old-remedies/page-2


----------



## iamsam

I had more than one mustard plaster - mother made he own - and she always watched it carefully since it could blister the skin if left on too long. but you are right - it really did the trick. there was also a product called neumatism that you rubbed on your chest and covered with a hot cloth. really worked. mother said they used to use mustard plasters on the temples for headaches. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Anymore people here that remember "mustard plaster" on the chest for colds!!! I know, I'm really showing how ancient I am. That stuff smelled and it was hot but I guess it worked or Mom wouldn't have used it!!!
> I doubt if they even sell it any longer!!
> Junek


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Photos, hopefully


Too cute, love your haul. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I had a lot of boils while growing up - mother used to make something like that to draw out the core. --- sam



angelam said:


> I've heard of mustard plaster but had no idea what they were for. I remember my mother putting a "kaolin poultice" on my arm or leg. No idea what that was for either! She had a tin of this white stuff that had to be scooped out and heated up in a pan and then spread on a cloth and slapped on your skin and bandaged on!


----------



## iamsam

so are we - I should check the calendar before opening my mouth. thanks for catching that. lololol --- sam



angelam said:


> Sam, over here we're having 1st June on Sunday!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> This has just come off the needles- wool and silk- beautifully soft and warm- deeper colours than I had anticipated- but none-the-less I like them


Beautiful Julie, that should help to keep you warm. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

the mistake was not looking at the calendar before I opened my mouth. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is funny- we have the 1st on Sunday too- I wonder which calender Sam was looking at?


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely Julie - that should help keep you warm. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This has just come off the needles- wool and silk- beautifully soft and warm- deeper colours than I had anticipated- but none-the-less I like them


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kate, I just read that putting a loose sock over the door knob and securing it, helps to keep them from being able to turn the door knob. I actually have some small metal things that lift up and then hook down so that the door can't be opened. If I set the alarm any door that is opened to the outside will set it off. Since we live on the corner of a busy road, I was quite afraid of one of them getting out. Especially since we kept them overnight so much and was afraid if they got up during the night or early morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I work at home, actually, via the web, as a tutor.


My son and his wife worked for Tutor.com also. He worked at the company in NYC and she worked online in this area. My BIL also teaches college in Cleveland, OH but does several courses online too from his home.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> So many people are interested in the Gansey.
> There are some beautiful sweaters being made, and an awful lot of people looking in, if the numbers are accurate! I will have to hurry up with the two I am working on- have deviated on to a wool/silk cowl in a rich purple, dark green through to an electric blue- much deeper colours than I had anticipated from the computer image- but possibly more useful.
> I know people have appreciated the history and background material we have found- I have learned so much!


I love the sweater, but I know that I don't have the time to tackle that knitting project right now so I will visit it at a later moment in time. So thankful that we get to access closed workshops so we can take advantage of them still.


----------



## iamsam

do you have a particular subject or grade level? sounds like it would keep you on your toes. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I work at home, actually, via the web, as a tutor.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Christopher put a peanut butter and Jelly sandwich in the video player when he was little, don't know what he thought he was going to watch. lol


Oh No. What a mess. :shock: Guess he was feeding the little people inside.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> I've heard of mustard plaster but had no idea what they were for. I remember my mother putting a "kaolin poultice" on my arm or leg. No idea what that was for either! She had a tin of this white stuff that had to be scooped out and heated up in a pan and then spread on a cloth and slapped on your skin and bandaged on!


I think a kaolin poultice was to draw something (like pus from a boil?) and a mustard poultice was to help your chest if you had a bad cold or similar. My gran once put too much mustard on her poultice and managed to burn my papa's chest!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> This has just come off the needles- wool and silk- beautifully soft and warm- deeper colours than I had anticipated- but none-the-less I like them


Nice colours!


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> the mistake was not looking at the calendar before I opened my mouth. --- sam


I guess that means summer comes sooner rather than later-SAM. I know you have been eager to have summer come visit for a while now.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> I had to google that and in the process found this, thought it was interesting and funny.
> http://www.sthelens-connect.net/forums/topic/29399-old-remedies/page-2


Oh my! I remember so many of those. No idea why my Mother put kaolin poultice on me. I don't recall ever having a boil.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> This has just come off the needles- wool and silk- beautifully soft and warm- deeper colours than I had anticipated- but none-the-less I like them


Very pretty, Julie.


----------



## iamsam

this is my favorite. --- sam

Do you remember getting goose grease rubbed on your chest in winter? I remember my dad telling me that kids used to get goose grease on brown paper stuck on their chest before their shirts were sewn up around them for winter
Kids must have hummed in those days



Poledra65 said:


> I had to google that and in the process found this, thought it was interesting and funny.
> http://www.sthelens-connect.net/forums/topic/29399-old-remedies/page-2


----------



## Cashmeregma

I didn't even check for Tamara's workshop as I thought all new ones had been cancelled. Not getting on the computer enough I guess. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Photos, hopefully


Pretty colors, can't wait to see what you make.
Looks like you & Angela had a good time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poultices-- oh, yes, had my share in the day. Sam, you may be thinking of Neumotizine, a pink stuff, but we used it for bruises, etc. I had a pound jar full of honey fall off the table onto my finger at floor level, hurt horribly, was having trouble trying to sleep, remembered Neumo, made a poultice and it took the pain, didn't even lose the nail. I still use it but, of course, my daughters don't want it. Even though it took care of any bruises they got growing up. You can still buy it at Health Mart stores.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> I think a kaolin poultice was to draw something (like pus from a boil?) and a mustard poultice was to help your chest if you had a bad cold or similar. My gran once put too much mustard on her poultice and managed to burn my papa's chest!


I remember mustard and onion poultice for colds and bronchitis. Works wonders, Elishia has used it on her boys when they get sick. 
My dad would put vicks on a dirty wool sock and wrap it around his neck for sore throats. That is what his mum did when he was little.


----------



## iamsam

that was easy to do if you did not watch it. mother would come in every few minutes and lift a corner to see how it was doing. it sure got hot. but you always felt better. --- sam



KateB said:


> I think a kaolin poultice was to draw something (like pus from a boil?) and a mustard poultice was to help your chest if you had a bad cold or similar. My gran once put too much mustard on her poultice and managed to burn my papa's chest!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> Julie - go here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.corelle-dinnerware.us/


Thanks Sam!


----------



## iamsam

yes - it was pink - and by morning had dried and crumbled and you would find little pieces in your pj's and in the bed. but it did seem to help. during the inter my dad also gave us "cold capsules". they were a fair sized brown capsule. twice a week - he would come in and we would wake up enough for him to put it in our mouths and a little sip of water and then back to sleep. we never had colds growing up. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Poultices-- oh, yes, had my share in the day. Sam, you may be thinking of Neumotizine, a pink stuff, but we used it for bruises, etc. I had a pound jar full of honey fall off the table onto my finger at floor level, hurt horribly, was having trouble trying to sleep, remembered Neumo, made a poultice and it took the pain, didn't even lose the nail. I still use it but, of course, my daughters don't want it. Even though it took care of any bruises they got growing up. You can still buy it at Health Mart stores.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> what is the pension age in Scotland kate? the ads on television drive me to distraction - that is why I record almost everything and watch it later so I can race through the ads. I would think they would be hard pressed to tell a story in the allotted time with so many ads.
> 
> I didn't realize your automobiles were so expensive - I wonder what your salaries are compared to ours? a lot of people have loans for 72 months in order to pay off a car - and the payments aren't small.
> 
> I would assume anyone from Europe as a whole would say our supermarkets are bigger. the land of plenty and thousands of children go to bed hungry in our country. that doesn't seem quite right.
> 
> i'm glad you had a good time - I love the things you noticed about us - also glad you are home safe. it always takes me a few days to get back flying just three hours difference in time.
> 
> how is our luke? --- sam


Pension age is now 66 I think, Sam. Until recently it used to be 65 for men and 60 for women, but they changed it and I won't now get my State pension until I am 63 as they are phasing in the changes. DH got his last year when he turned 65.
From what I can gather from google average US earnings are actually higher than ours, Sam! Plus our petrol is roughly twice the price of yours too.
Luke is doing great, thanks. We will have him tomorrow afternoon while his mum is at work. He's really beginning to speak now and will wave and say Bye Bye, or Ta Ta, or on occasions Ta Bye! He likes to wave at planes overhead and shouts Bye Bye to them too. It takes ages to go round anywhere with him as he says Hiya! and grins at everyone he meets.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> It's fantastic! :thumbup:
> So glad you are feeling better.


I am at that point where I should have taken out shares in one of the tissue manufacturers! Nose is streaming! And something is setting off the sneezing! Roll on Saturday when I should be able to get another box!
Glad you like the workshop! We seem to have hit a good note!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> this is my favorite. --- sam
> 
> Do you remember getting goose grease rubbed on your chest in winter? I remember my dad telling me that kids used to get goose grease on brown paper stuck on their chest before their shirts were sewn up around them for winter
> Kids must have hummed in those days


I remember my grandpa using goose grease & turpentine as a linament :roll: .
He also wore wool long john's wnter & summer, he said it keeps you warm in winter & cool in summer :roll:  Funny, I don't remember him stinking but he must have with that good stuff :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful Julie, that should help to keep you warm. :thumbup: :thumbup:


It wraps almost up to my ears, which is exactly what I had hoped- so much better than a scarf- especially in the house!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> the mistake was not looking at the calendar before I opened my mouth. --- sam


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is lovely Julie - that should help keep you warm. --- sam


I am pleased with it!


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> Melyn, that is very exciting, but a huge temptation! You better start saving your money! As far as the teaching, I'm sure you can do it. Maybe you will get paid in yarn!


 :thumbup: Think of all thence yarn you could get, Melyn


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I love the sweater, but I know that I don't have the time to tackle that knitting project right now so I will visit it at a later moment in time. So thankful that we get to access closed workshops so we can take advantage of them still.


Which is one of the really good things that Shirley has achieved!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Oh No. What a mess. :shock: Guess he was feeding the little people inside.


LOL! Yes, there was no cleaning out that one, we had to toss it and get a new one. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Nice colours!


I like them! wearing it with my grey gansey- which will take just about any colour. But it looks really good with denim.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It wraps almost up to my ears, which is exactly what I had hoped- so much better than a scarf- especially in the house!


And it doesn't get caught in things like a scarf does. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

melyn said:


> OMG I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, I went to my lys this morning to show the lady that owns it the christening gown I knitted as promised when I purchased te yarn from her. She runs a place called upmarket, she does party ballons and stuff, fancy dress and wedding stuff as well as a tanning parlour, its all in 1 building with the yarn shop at the back. She told me she is taking on a new shop for all the yarn and knitting supplies. She is going to do workshops and knit and natter days and guess what its more or less opposite my house just 2 mins walk if that walk away. Am I gonna be spending a lot of time there lol. She knows a lot of the stuff I can do and said she will be looking for people to teach others, not sure about that 1 cos its an entirely different ball game doing it yourself and fudging it sometimes and teaching other people but its gonna be great. Right gotta go and catch up I am so far behind as usual, my thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugss to all (((((((hugs))))))). lyn x
> 
> Found this on my facebook and just had to share lol


Love the cartoon, love the LYS moving closer to your home even more. I hope you will enjoy many more wonderful knitting opportunities as a result of this wonderful move of the shop. Teaching can be challenging but also a wonderful learning experience. I don't claim to know everything but I share what I know. Mostly I have enjoyed getting to know wonderful people and share a love of knitting with them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, Julie.


Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Is the school year done there already? Here the kids go to school until the end of June.
Sound like the family sure has a busy social schedule for the next few days.
Don't over do in the heat, you don't want to get sick & I imagine the humidity is hard on your breathing. 


thewren said:


> yesterday was a wasted day - I had zero energy - I slept on and off most of the day - I did make it to Ayden's game - they won 15/6 - came home and flopped. today is a little better - just had my morning nap - hopefully will be up the rest of the day.
> 
> went to bed early last night - woke up to hear the birds chirping - Heidi had to go to Ayden's room at school for "muffins and moms" - tomorrow is "donuts and dads". today is also field day for both boys.
> 
> 81° now - yesterday it was 87° - the humidity is up and everything feels heavy. scattered showers during the night totally missed us unfortunately. I do believe summer is finally here - yeah. there is a nice breeze which keeps it tolerable. have not turned on the a/c - my bedroom stays cool which is where the computer is - not far to go to fall into bed. lol
> 
> tomorrow a brown bag picnic with some friends down by the river in napoleon. looking forward to it - should be fun.
> 
> Saturday avery has a tball game in the morning - Ayden has a make up game at noon - then Heidi and gary have a graduation party to go to - and then at eight bailee's friends start arriving for her bonfire celebrating the end of school. still no clue as to how many are coming - could be a couple of a cast of thousands. should be interesting.
> 
> then Monday we wave goodbye to may and Tuesday is the first of june - the year is almost half over. hope everyone is busily knitting on their Christmas projects - not that far away - I just thought I would throw that our there - just sayin'.
> 
> need to start reading. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Seems like you are quite young to have so many bionic joints.


Gweniepooh said:


> I had both knees replaced simultaneously 12 years ago. They put me in the perpetual motion machine immediately after surgery and had me up and walking about 2 hours after put in my regular room. I was in the hospital for 5 days; doctor who designed the appliance did the surgery and was wonderful but had had issues throughout the years. Still better than wheelchair I was in. Marianne had one knee replaced 4 yeas ago so she knows what to expect. I've also had both hips replaced and have qute a bit of pain with them still. Doctor has recommended having a 2 surgeries where he clips a tendon or ligament (forget which) in the groin area on both sides but just haven't been up to another sugary and also had to have other surgeries first (thumb and neck). I am reading the point of considering it since pain is pretty rough throughout the day depending on what I'm attempting to do and when move in bed at night. Just haven't mentally reached the readiness yet knowing I have to have both done. OnMain reason I pretty much sit all day long. Just so tired of surgeries. Have had 24 in 21 years.....just done with it for now. I'll sit. Don't mean to sound like a pity party.....just a choice I've made and it is why it is.


 :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> And it doesn't get caught in things like a scarf does. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Exactly!


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> what kind of picture did your get? rotflmao --- sam


Fortunately it wasn't a whole slice...knowing him I'm surprised he parted with any food!.....and it had fitted neatly into the 'tray' bit where the video was supposed to go, so when I pressed Eject it promptly slid back out!


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I work at home, actually, via the web, as a tutor.


What are you teaching?


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my grade school classmates would have warm onions rolled in a kerchief around his neck---think it had garlic in it also...I always admired him for being brave enough to wear it---he got a lot of teasing about it....but it must have helped, because he was very rarely out of school due to being sick.


I would never leave home with them :lol: but they do help alot when you are really sick.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Kate, I just read that putting a loose sock over the door knob and securing it, helps to keep them from being able to turn the door knob. I actually have some small metal things that lift up and then hook down so that the door can't be opened. If I set the alarm any door that is opened to the outside will set it off. Since we live on the corner of a busy road, I was quite afraid of one of them getting out. Especially since we kept them overnight so much and was afraid if they got up during the night or early morning.


They have door catch things on their kitchen cupboard doors at his own house, so much so that _I_ couldn't get into the cupboard the last time I was there!


----------



## iamsam

I realize memorial day is over but I think you will appreciate this. --- sam

http://thefallen9000.info/


----------



## iamsam

it's probably what Isadora Duncan should have been wearing. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> And it doesn't get caught in things like a scarf does. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I had more than one mustard plaster - mother made he own - and she always watched it carefully since it could blister the skin if left on too long. but you are right - it really did the trick. there was also a product called neumatism that you rubbed on your chest and covered with a hot cloth. really worked. mother said they used to use mustard plasters on the temples for headaches. --- sam


Glad I'm not the only one who remembers them, Sam!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I think a kaolin poultice was to draw something (like pus from a boil?) and a mustard poultice was to help your chest if you had a bad cold or similar. My gran once put too much mustard on her poultice and managed to burn my papa's chest!


You're right. The mustard plaster was put on our chests for colds. Never got burned since Mom was very carefully watching it.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

pacer said:


> I love the sweater, but I know that I don't have the time to tackle that knitting project right now so I will visit it at a later moment in time. So thankful that we get to access closed workshops so we can take advantage of them still.


The workshops are an excellent resource, so glad they keep them available. I want to do several of them later
Iwas to my last physio appointment for my shoulder on Monday, the therapist was impressed with how well my range of motion has come back.
Last night Iknit for about an hour & had no pain so I guess I will try to do some each evening but this time of year am outside so much I don't do much knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> The workshops are an excellent resource, so glad they keep them available. I want to do several of them later
> Iwas to my last physio appointment for my shoulder on Monday, the therapist was impressed with how well my range of motion has come back.
> Last night Iknit for about an hour & had no pain so I guess I will try to do some each evening but this time of year am outside so much I don't do much knitting.


But you must really benefit from all the gardening you do!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> do you have a particular subject or grade level? sounds like it would keep you on your toes. --- sam


I tutor writing--mostly college students.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I remember mustard and onion poultice for colds and bronchitis. Works wonders, Elishia has used it on her boys when they get sick.
> My dad would put vicks on a dirty wool sock and wrap it around his neck for sore throats. That is what his mum did when he was little.


Was it a DIRTY wool sock just for the extra aroma? :lol: I have heard of using a wool sock but not a dirty one.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Was it a DIRTY wool sock just for the extra aroma? :lol: I have heard of using a wool sock but not a dirty one.


I'd guess that it was dirty because the clean ones could still be worn and that one needed washing anyway?!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Y'all just absolutely crack me up-- I can come home in a bad mood, start catching up on this and be in a good mood in just a bit. Oh, yes, many are dealing with really bad health issues (I'd venture a guess many of us are older) but with good attitudes, and there is always some fun topic we are ambling on about! 

Now a funny, apologies to Sam and Aran (sp?) Yesterday morning I hurriedly dressed so I could work on the backyard and must have managed to get a twist in my bra, which left a very tender spot on my ribs. Was telling friends at Sr Center (all females except Ray, DH of one)and shared that I spent the afternoon with "the girls" running free under my smock so the spot could heal. We had also been inspecting 4 lovely pieces of small glass wall hangings I had purchased. Ray commented the one tear-drop-shaped piece was a bit large for a necklace. As we rose to go to exercise class, Ray murmured in my ear as he passed, That necklace would hide "the girls". Of course, I howled. Ray is in ill health but still has that priceless sense of humor.


----------



## darowil

ptofValerie said:


> Sweethearts. Its been at least 10 days since I posted. Just to say that all is going to plan. I had chemo 2 last week and apart from feeling rather too fragile on Saturday, I'm weathering the treatment well enough. My energy levels are better and more sustained. I've been knitting squares in a chunky yarn that will assemble into a throw eventually. The weather here is pleasant and I'm getting outside into fresh air. Life is, of necessity quiet but I'm in contact with friends and family personally and electronically. With love, Valerie


Glad to hear you are weathering the treatment OK and able to keep up with friends etc. Electronically is so much easier I should imagine as it can be done when you have the energy no matter what time of the day or night it might be.


----------



## pacer

Enjoyed reading the chatter of the day. I learn so much from each of you. I agree with Shirley that this is a lovely place to come and share our loves and concerns about life. I love to see the beautiful pictures and learn so much about treatments for illnesses we endure in life. I know that Julie will keep warm with that new cowl and the gansey. Lovely to be able to make what we need to sustain our life and the lives around us. I have been thinking about Valerie for days now and it was a joy to read her post today. I think of Jynx and Zoe as they endure struggles in their lives as well. Daralene-so glad that DH is helping with the garden. I know the two of you will truly benefit from the garden.

Hoping that Kathy is safe in her travels. 

Work has just given us the pep talk for the rest of the year to come. Good thing I have some vacation days set aside for the later part of this year. I am taking a week off in June and one in July. June is for vacation Bible school and July will be a travel time to visit DH's parents. It is about a 12 hour drive to their home so we will take turn driving and knitting. I will do the knitting when I am not driving, but not sharing it with the others when they are not driving. Good thing for circular needles so I don't jab anyone. This will probably be the last time that we get to travel as a family since DS#1 is engaged to be married. I will save at least a day for the weekend of KAP so I can secure that time off. Sounds like weekends that are not overtime will be a treasure to have as we have a heavy work schedule coming our way.


----------



## pacer

Kansas g-ma said:


> Y'all just absolutely crack me up-- I can come home in a bad mood, start catching up on this and be in a good mood in just a bit. Oh, yes, many are dealing with really bad health issues (I'd venture a guess many of us are older) but with good attitudes, and there is always some fun topic we are ambling on about!
> 
> Now a funny, apologies to Sam and Aran (sp?) Yesterday morning I hurriedly dressed so I could work on the backyard and must have managed to get a twist in my bra, which left a very tender spot on my ribs. Was telling friends at Sr Center (all females except Ray, DH of one)and shared that I spent the afternoon with "the girls" running free under my smock so the spot could heal. We had also been inspecting 4 lovely pieces of small glass wall hangings I had purchased. Ray commented the one tear-drop-shaped piece was a bit large for a necklace. As we rose to go to exercise class, Ray murmured in my ear as he passed, That necklace would hide "the girls". Of course, I howled. Ray is in ill health but still has that priceless sense of humor.


Are you kidding. I bet Sam and Aran are laughing right along with the rest of us at this visual.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it was the car we just bought her from an private party. And, it just was check out mechanically prior to buying. All relates to her driving waaaaaaay to fast according to DH; but then he isn't a mechanic. Tough lesson for her.


My limited understanding is that this problem comes from no oil. It is what happened to the car we killed in Brisbane earleir this year. Fortunately this was casued by breaking the sump so the oil leaked out and thus was classed as an accident and not a mechanical problem. This meant it was covered by insurance.
But now you are left with an expensive repair or no car and a loan to repay. Sure is a tough lesson to learn- especially as she sees how much it impacts on you and DH (well hoefully she will learn from this!). Just as hard on the two of you as her int his case unfortunately. Bet she's not the most popular of children right now.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Shame we never know some of the remedies our parents and grandparents used before all of the over the counter medicines. When I was growing up, if you were in pain, you only had aspirin for relief...now there are aisles of pain relievers. And I only remember one deodorant, Mum. I don't think that's even on the market now. like I said, showing my age! LOL!!
> Junek


We still have Mum over here. And in fact have just finished using one.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> then Monday we wave goodbye to may and Tuesday is the first of june - the year is almost half over. hope everyone is busily knitting on their Christmas projects - not that far away - I just thought I would throw that our there - just sayin'.
> 
> need to start reading. --- sam


We must have different calenders down here Sam as for us Sunday is the first day of June-and the first day of winter as well. (July starts on a Tuesday though).

Edit- I see you don't have a different calander to us- thats a shame it would have been interesting if we all had different calendars!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Y'all just absolutely crack me up-- I can come home in a bad mood, start catching up on this and be in a good mood in just a bit. Oh, yes, many are dealing with really bad health issues (I'd venture a guess many of us are older) but with good attitudes, and there is always some fun topic we are ambling on about!
> 
> Now a funny, apologies to Sam and Aran (sp?) Yesterday morning I hurriedly dressed so I could work on the backyard and must have managed to get a twist in my bra, which left a very tender spot on my ribs. Was telling friends at Sr Center (all females except Ray, DH of one)and shared that I spent the afternoon with "the girls" running free under my smock so the spot could heal. We had also been inspecting 4 lovely pieces of small glass wall hangings I had purchased. Ray commented the one tear-drop-shaped piece was a bit large for a necklace. As we rose to go to exercise class, Ray murmured in my ear as he passed, That necklace would hide "the girls". Of course, I howled. Ray is in ill health but still has that priceless sense of humor.


 :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i'm curious darowil - what irons do you have in the fire that keeps you so busy? do you work along with all your knitting, getting ready fo the guild exhibit? you seem to almost meet yourself coming and going. I am glad you are taking a week to recoop. what knitting will you take? --- sam


I keep telling myself I need to go back to work. Did ring an agency who I worked for previouselly but they haven't got back to me. Part of what has kept me busy this week is that I have to do a certain amount of professional development every year to keep my registration current even if I'm not working so I have to do it all this week! (I can do it all online which is what I have been doing). But igf Idon't do something within 6 months I won't be able to work as a nurse again as it will have been too long since I last worked.
Preparing for the exhibition this week including extra pohone calls etc for the Guild- including finishing the two items I am doing for it. And then I have two Bible Studies each week as well as my various knitting groups. 
Normally the main reason I am busy is becuase I have so many knitting groups to go to! And then I often find myslef fisnishing things at the last moment so I have to do them- becuse I get distracted by something else I want to do. And of course trying to keep up with KP and the KTP takes a lot of time! But becuase I haven't gone away for 24 hours I have had a lot more time this week.
Sometimes I feel I am running around a lot not achieving very much! 
I did a phone interview this week with Get Creative the magazine that Spotlight put out here and the article should be in the next Get Creative for you Aussies. The interview was about the Handknitters Guild.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I think a kaolin poultice was to draw something (like pus from a boil?) and a mustard poultice was to help your chest if you had a bad cold or similar. My gran once put too much mustard on her poultice and managed to burn my papa's chest!


Thats my understanding as well. I remember usingKaolin poultices in hospitals for boils etc. But never used a mustard poultice.


----------



## darowil

and now for Pepper. Not the best of me but I was the purpose of them anyway- wanted me in only to show her size.


----------



## iamsam

i'm quite weary just reading about all you do - I curious - where would you find the time to work if you went back to nursing? lol --- sam



darowil said:


> I keep telling myself I need to go back to work. Did ring an agency who I worked for previouselly but they haven't got back to me. Part of what has kept me busy this week is that I have to do a certain amount of professional development every year to keep my registration current even if I'm not working so I have to do it all this week! (I can do it all online which is what I have been doing). But igf Idon't do something within 6 months I won't be able to work as a nurse again as it will have been too long since I last worked.
> Preparing for the exhibition this week including extra pohone calls etc for the Guild- including finishing the two items I am doing for it. And then I have two Bible Studies each week as well as my various knitting groups.
> Normally the main reason I am busy is becuase I have so many knitting groups to go to! And then I often find myslef fisnishing things at the last moment so I have to do them- becuse I get distracted by something else I want to do. And of course trying to keep up with KP and the KTP takes a lot of time! But becuase I haven't gone away for 24 hours I have had a lot more time this week.
> Sometimes I feel I am running around a lot not achieving very much!
> I did a phone interview this week with Get Creative the magazine that Spotlight put out here and the article should be in the next Get Creative for you Aussies. The interview was about the Handknitters Guild.


----------



## iamsam

that is one furry rabbit - looks like it likes to cuddle. always good to see you darowil. --- sam



darowil said:


> and now for Pepper. Not the best of me but I was the purpose of them anyway- wanted me in only to show her size.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> and now for Pepper. Not the best of me but I was the purpose of them anyway- wanted me in only to show her size.


Beautiful bunny! Enjoyed the pix, we used to raise rabbits.

I've also enjoyed pix of flowers and a Tiffany-like lamp shade. And runs thru family remedies! What fun. I'm sure there are other things but I am signing off for the night, need to finish a quilt top.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> and now for Pepper. Not the best of me but I was the purpose of them anyway- wanted me in only to show her size.


Pepper looks so cute. My aunt used to have a couple rabbits. Two of my sisters raised rabbits.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have been worrying about whether I should try to keep my liscence as well, I have been retired for 2 years now & must work 1200 hours every 5yrs to keep it.there is no place for me to work locally as when I retired they abolished my position & replaced it with someone with different qualifications. The only option I would have is if I do relief work in the Arctic, I'm not sure I would like to go away for a month at a time.my husband says I shouldn't worry about it but it makes me nervous to let it go. To be honest I really don't want to return to such a high stress job. I loved the work & the patients but the politics just about drove me to drink, I just go for coffee at the hospital & listen to what is happening & I'm glad I'm not there.



darowil said:


> I keep telling myself I need to go back to work. Did ring an agency who I worked for previouselly but they haven't got back to me. Part of what has kept me busy this week is that I have to do a certain amount of professional development every year to keep my registration current even if I'm not working so I have to do it all this week! (I can do it all online which is what I have been doing). But igf Idon't do something within 6 months I won't be able to work as a nurse again as it will have been too long since I last worked.
> Preparing for the exhibition this week including extra pohone calls etc for the Guild- including finishing the two items I am doing for it. And then I have two Bible Studies each week as well as my various knitting groups.
> Normally the main reason I am busy is becuase I have so many knitting groups to go to! And then I often find myslef fisnishing things at the last moment so I have to do them- becuse I get distracted by something else I want to do. And of course trying to keep up with KP and the KTP takes a lot of time! But becuase I haven't gone away for 24 hours I have had a lot more time this week.
> Sometimes I feel I am running around a lot not achieving very much!
> I did a phone interview this week with Get Creative the magazine that Spotlight put out here and the article should be in the next Get Creative for you Aussies. The interview was about the Handknitters Guild.


 :roll:


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i'm quite weary just reading about all you do - I curious - where would you find the time to work if you went back to nursing? lol --- sam


I would just do a night a week whenever I could- why I want agency work. And I spend enough nights awake that it won't make any difference.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have been worrying about whether I should try to keep my liscence as well, I have been retired for 2 years now & must work 1200 hours every 5yrs to keep it.there is no place for me to work locally as when I retired they abolished my position & replaced it with someone with different qualifications. The only option I would have is if I do relief work in the Arctic, I'm not sure I would like to go away for a month at a time.my husband says I shouldn't worry about it but it makes me nervous to let it go. To be honest I really don't want to return to such a high stress job. I loved the work & the patients but the politics just about drove me to drink, I just go for coffee at the hospital & listen to what is happening & I'm glad I'm not there.
> 
> :roll:


The only reason I would go back is so that if I needed to work again I would have it to fall back on. While I enjoyed the work I really don't want the stress again-and I'm enjoying not working. Mind you if I did some shifts David says I could use it to go o/seas!


----------



## RookieRetiree

My DH thinks that the gasket blew because she was going too fast in one of the lower gears...if she was in full gear, it's not likely to happen at those speeds. But a hard lesson to learn nonetheless.



thewren said:


> don't you need to be going rather fast to blow a head gasket? --- sam --- I would be inclined to let her find her own transportation.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I keep telling myself I need to go back to work. Did ring an agency who I worked for previouselly but they haven't got back to me. Part of what has kept me busy this week is that I have to do a certain amount of professional development every year to keep my registration current even if I'm not working so I have to do it all this week! (I can do it all online which is what I have been doing). But igf Idon't do something within 6 months I won't be able to work as a nurse again as it will have been too long since I last worked.
> Preparing for the exhibition this week including extra pohone calls etc for the Guild- including finishing the two items I am doing for it. And then I have two Bible Studies each week as well as my various knitting groups.
> Normally the main reason I am busy is becuase I have so many knitting groups to go to! And then I often find myslef fisnishing things at the last moment so I have to do them- becuse I get distracted by something else I want to do. And of course trying to keep up with KP and the KTP takes a lot of time! But becuase I haven't gone away for 24 hours I have had a lot more time this week.
> Sometimes I feel I am running around a lot not achieving very much!
> I did a phone interview this week with Get Creative the magazine that Spotlight put out here and the article should be in the next Get Creative for you Aussies. The interview was about the Handknitters Guild.


You sound so busy to me as I know each thing you are doing takes time. Great that you will be keeping your RN license active. Bravo on the interview about the Handknitters Guild. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If it is available online I would LOVE to read it.


----------



## Spider

Well finally got outside today . Decided to leave all the unpacking and just clean flower beds and plant flowers. I hope they all get nice and big and full. It was hot here again today and sounds like the rest of the week will be that way, 
Tomorrow is the Grand Opening of the Antique Store I worked for last year and I am working three days a week for them this summer, also. I will take my IPad tomorrow and take pictures. She has outdone herself this year. Flowers boxes full all over and ferns hanging and we are having coffee and tea and snacks for the first two days.last year I sold almost everything and hopefully this year wii be the same or better. She has such interesting items.l they went all over again buying. 
Thanks for all the hugs and support last night. This is the best place to come for a feeling of being cared for.


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have been worrying about whether I should try to keep my liscence as well, I have been retired for 2 years now & must work 1200 hours every 5yrs to keep it. To be honest I really don't want to return to such a high stress job. I loved the work & the patients but the politics just about drove me to drink, I just go for coffee at the hospital & listen to what is happening & I'm glad I'm not there.
> 
> Bonnie, when I turned 65 or so, IN did not renew my teaching certificate. It was kind of scary but I had not taught for pay for nearly 20 years because of all the moves and then Tim's birth circumstances.
> 
> Just for the record though, I have been teaching somebody's children something since I was 14 years old--not always for pay. Now I am teaching/tutoring goslings and their spouses for GEDs or just life skills that no one ever cared enough for them to learn at home. The neglect, abuse, denigration some of them have endured is often beyond imagination. Now I can just love some of them with His love for the ''little ones'' and pray that it is part of whatever makes up ''enough'' for them to grow to become the men and women God wants them to be.
> 
> That seems to be my calling for now. And then there is Tim--and that is a whole other story!!! grin
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, that's a good size rabbit. We used to have a huge white one. Perhaps you remember me telling about how his name changed. Started out as snowflake then snowball and finally abominable snowman. He grew to be such a good size and had the run of the yard when we lived on a farm.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have been worrying about whether I should try to keep my liscence as well, I have been retired for 2 years now & must work 1200 hours every 5yrs to keep it.there is no place for me to work locally as when I retired they abolished my position & replaced it with someone with different qualifications. The only option I would have is if I do relief work in the Arctic, I'm not sure I would like to go away for a month at a time.my husband says I shouldn't worry about it but it makes me nervous to let it go. To be honest I really don't want to return to such a high stress job. I loved the work & the patients but the politics just about drove me to drink, I just go for coffee at the hospital & listen to what is happening & I'm glad I'm not there.
> 
> :roll:


One of my friends that was a nurse said the same thing. She retired as soon as she could and never went back. However, I suppose if one needed work to survive it would be good to still have the license. Do they have nurses in any homes for the elderly or can you do private nursing to fulfill requirements?


----------



## Bonnie7591

I tried but failed to post a photo :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> They have door catch things on their kitchen cupboard doors at his own house, so much so that _I_ couldn't get into the cupboard the last time I was there!


I know what you mean. :XD: :XD: :XD: I can't even get the mouthwash open or other things because of the child-proofing. Frankly, the children could probably open a lot of the things before I could.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kate, what a sweetheart Luke is. Bet he gets his friendliness from you!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am at that point where I should have taken out shares in one of the tissue manufacturers! Nose is streaming! And something is setting off the sneezing! Roll on Saturday when I should be able to get another box!
> Glad you like the workshop! We seem to have hit a good note!


Oh dear, the slime factory is working overtime. Now to just shut them down.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Melyn, how wonderful to have the new place for yarn and knitters right across from you. I agree, teaching and knitting yourself are two different things. I wonder if you could shadow someone teaching a course or a few courses. A teacher I had said she shadowed a teacher she respected to learn how to teach. That is if you want to teach, if not, have fun just going and knitting and visiting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider, can't wait to see the pictures as it sounds so beautiful. I sure enjoyed them last year, but my, has life changed since then. Speaking of that, how is DH's job going?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, chronic pain is no fun and that many surgeries, oh my. No fun at all. So sorry to hear you are still in pain.


----------



## Spider

Angora1 said:


> Spider, can't wait to see the pictures as it sounds so beautiful. I sure enjoyed them last year, but my, has life changed since then. Speaking of that, how is DH's job going?


He is enjoying it. He is on vacation this week with me and helping me at the lake. He has been busy at work interviewing for an asst so he can start the long range planning and the building project they have planned. It is different in a way than all the health care work but he is using all his skills and he enjoys the people. Employee problems and politics are in very job, churches, schools and hosp., banks you name it. Right after he started they had fired the senior pastor so there was a lot of mixed feelings about that, but his calm and patient manner was exactly what they needed. He has lots of meetings, night and days just like in healthcare. He is just so happy to be back working and being around people and using his brain . Thanks for asking. Things have changed in a year for sure. And all of you helped me through the down times.
I will take pictures. The photography gallery they have added this year is so unique. Their daughter in law is very artistic and she has done some amazing photos on canvas of the area lake and landscapes. I can't even explain them. Better get some sleep. Tomorrow will be busy, at least i should be able,to knit alittle. Haven't picked up any yarn since Feb.


----------



## gagesmom

almost 10:30pm and I am just getting on now. feeling better today and able to move around better. got some knitting done today. 

Going back to catch up.

Been trying to load the pic of the 3rd all in one that I managed to get finished today.

D#*n computer.


----------



## Spider

gagesmom said:


> almost 10:30pm and I am just getting on now. feeling better today and able to move around better. got some knitting done today.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Glad you are feeling better. Knitting will help for sure. Take care!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

No *Pammie*...insurance won't pay since it was not an accident; just her driving too too fast for an older model car (according to DH) We will probably hear from mechanic tomorrow at the latest Monday as to how much it would be to fix it and exactly what is wrong. I'm seriously praying it will be able to be fixed and for a manageable amount. I've already told her that she will have to pay us back IF it is going to be worth fixing. DD really is a responsible young woman but still 20 is 20 if you know what I mean. She works hard at school and her part time job, is paying for college herself & has the Hope scholarship but also has the typical lapse of good judgement sometimes. Basically she was running late for work and had NEVER been late of any job so sh was super speeding to get there quickly. Her intentions were good but her judgement was oh so not good......got ticket classified as a super speeding ticket because she was 24 mph over the speed limit and now has to go to court and the fine will be a minimum $200 + whatever else the judge wants to slap her with and she will be responsible for that too. Like I said it is a tough lesson but in my opinion well worth it if is curbs her heavy foot regardless of the circumstances.

We do have an 86 ford ranger she may have to drive for a long, long time and it isn't too reliable but hey too far t walk, ride a bike, and no bus service so it's better than nothing.


pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, 20 is a good age to not follow parents' rules! My DD is 28 and there are times I think she is 8! She called yesterday morning, all pitiful, because she had burned her forehead with her hair straightener. I was sympathetic since that was what she wanted! That's the 8 year old! Will insurance help with another car? Maybe she needs a bicycle!


----------



## Gweniepooh

looks pretty and very warm.


Lurker 2 said:


> This has just come off the needles- wool and silk- beautifully soft and warm- deeper colours than I had anticipated- but none-the-less I like them


----------



## Gweniepooh

She was Sam....she was.....I'm really hoping it isn't a blown head gasket and crossing fingers and toes. She did drive it a couple of days after the speeding incident which is making me hopeful it isn't the head gasket. Mechanic even sent someone up to the house to take a quick look in case it could be fixed here rather than have it towed (another fee) but detrained it did have to be towed. Who knows.....


thewren said:


> don't you need to be going rather fast to blow a head gasket? --- sam --- I would be inclined to let her find her own transportation.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Darowil, that's a good size rabbit. We used to have a huge white one. Perhaps you remember me telling about how his name changed. Started out as snowflake then snowball and finally abominable snowman. He grew to be such a good size and had the run of the yard when we lived on a farm.


I've got the back door open and she is inside- last chance for her as David gets back tonight and will be round the house. He doesn't like her inside because as a kitten she chewed electrical cords, she doesn't seem to now. Mind you if she does I will not be popular with him! and maybe not with myself either if she causes too much damage. 
Don't remember the name change story- its a goodie.


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Well finally got outside today . Decided to leave all the unpacking and just clean flower beds and plant flowers. I hope they all get nice and big and full. It was hot here again today and sounds like the rest of the week will be that way,
> Tomorrow is the Grand Opening of the Antique Store I worked for last year and I am working three days a week for them this summer, also. I will take my IPad tomorrow and take pictures. She has outdone herself this year. Flowers boxes full all over and ferns hanging and we are having coffee and tea and snacks for the first two days.last year I sold almost everything and hopefully this year wii be the same or better. She has such interesting items.l they went all over again buying.
> Thanks for all the hugs and support last night. This is the best place to come for a feeling of being cared for.


That will be good for you because you really enjoyed the work last year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sunday is June 1 .......


jknappva said:


> then Monday we wave goodbye to may and Tuesday is the first of june - the year is almost half over. hope everyone is busily knitting on their Christmas projects - not that far away - I just thought I would throw that our there - just sayin'.
> 
> need to start reading. --- sam


Sounds like a busy time at your house. BUT at my house, June will come in on Sun. What calendar are you looking at, Sam?! LOL!
Junek[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is the school year done there already? Here the kids go to school until the end of June.
> Sound like the family sure has a busy social schedule for the next few days.
> Don't over do in the heat, you don't want to get sick & I imagine the humidity is hard on your breathing.


Here in Torrington, yesterday was the last day of school, in San Antonio, Tx, the last day of school is the 5th of June. It varies in the US depending on the particular school district, different school districts in San Antonio will have different start and end dates. It can get confusing.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Y'all just absolutely crack me up-- I can come home in a bad mood, start catching up on this and be in a good mood in just a bit. Oh, yes, many are dealing with really bad health issues (I'd venture a guess many of us are older) but with good attitudes, and there is always some fun topic we are ambling on about!
> 
> Now a funny, apologies to Sam and Aran (sp?) Yesterday morning I hurriedly dressed so I could work on the backyard and must have managed to get a twist in my bra, which left a very tender spot on my ribs. Was telling friends at Sr Center (all females except Ray, DH of one)and shared that I spent the afternoon with "the girls" running free under my smock so the spot could heal. We had also been inspecting 4 lovely pieces of small glass wall hangings I had purchased. Ray commented the one tear-drop-shaped piece was a bit large for a necklace. As we rose to go to exercise class, Ray murmured in my ear as he passed, That necklace would hide "the girls". Of course, I howled. Ray is in ill health but still has that priceless sense of humor.


So true, if I'm having a rough day, I can come here and cheer right up, the world looks so much brighter in our little world here, despite illness and the other things that are going one with us all individually. Hugs to All!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On the girls... :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Here in Torrington, yesterday was the last day of school, in San Antonio, Tx, the last day of school is the 5th of June. It varies in the US depending on the particular school district, different school districts in San Antonio will have different start and end dates. It can get confusing.


When do they go back when they are out so early? Our kids go back the last week in August.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got my knees at 49 and the hips done at 50 and 55/56. Uncle Arthur has NOT been kind to this body.....LOL. DH says eventually he will have a totally rebuilt wife....LOL (I'm 61)



Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems like you are quite young to have so many bionic joints.
> 
> :roll:


----------



## gagesmom

off I go see you tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pacer have the couple set a date for the wedding yet? Yu may have said and I just missed it.


pacer said:


> Enjoyed reading the chatter of the day. I learn so much from each of you. I agree with Shirley that this is a lovely place to come and share our loves and concerns about life. I love to see the beautiful pictures and learn so much about treatments for illnesses we endure in life. I know that Julie will keep warm with that new cowl and the gansey. Lovely to be able to make what we need to sustain our life and the lives around us. I have been thinking about Valerie for days now and it was a joy to read her post today. I think of Jynx and Zoe as they endure struggles in their lives as well. Daralene-so glad that DH is helping with the garden. I know the two of you will truly benefit from the garden.
> 
> Hoping that Kathy is safe in her travels.
> 
> Work has just given us the pep talk for the rest of the year to come. Good thing I have some vacation days set aside for the later part of this year. I am taking a week off in June and one in July. June is for vacation Bible school and July will be a travel time to visit DH's parents. It is about a 12 hour drive to their home so we will take turn driving and knitting. I will do the knitting when I am not driving, but not sharing it with the others when they are not driving. Good thing for circular needles so I don't jab anyone. This will probably be the last time that we get to travel as a family since DS#1 is engaged to be married. I will save at least a day for the weekend of KAP so I can secure that time off. Sounds like weekends that are not overtime will be a treasure to have as we have a heavy work schedule coming our way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm sure she is tired of hearing me say as she heads out th door.....SET THE CRUISE CONTROL! LOL Poor baby is usually so much more responsible & level headed.....20 is 20.


darowil said:


> My limited understanding is that this problem comes from no oil. It is what happened to the car we killed in Brisbane earleir this year. Fortunately this was casued by breaking the sump so the oil leaked out and thus was classed as an accident and not a mechanical problem. This meant it was covered by insurance.
> But now you are left with an expensive repair or no car and a loan to repay. Sure is a tough lesson to learn- especially as she sees how much it impacts on you and DH (well hoefully she will learn from this!). Just as hard on the two of you as her int his case unfortunately. Bet she's not the most popular of children right now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh dear, the slime factory is working overtime. Now to just shut them down.


Just so long as things don't turn green!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very pretty rabbit......a long time ago I had a black & white rabbit and for some reason (goodness knows why) I named it Buttermilk.


darowil said:


> and now for Pepper. Not the best of me but I was the purpose of them anyway- wanted me in only to show her size.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well IF you go back to work you MUST come to visit!


darowil said:


> The only reason I would go back is so that if I needed to work again I would have it to fall back on. While I enjoyed the work I really don't want the stress again-and I'm enjoying not working. Mind you if I did some shifts David says I could use it to go o/seas!


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Enjoyed reading the chatter of the day. I learn so much from each of you. I agree with Shirley that this is a lovely place to come and share our loves and concerns about life. I love to see the beautiful pictures and learn so much about treatments for illnesses we endure in life. I know that Julie will keep warm with that new cowl and the gansey. Lovely to be able to make what we need to sustain our life and the lives around us. I have been thinking about Valerie for days now and it was a joy to read her post today. I think of Jynx and Zoe as they endure struggles in their lives as well. Daralene-so glad that DH is helping with the garden. I know the two of you will truly benefit from the garden.
> 
> Hoping that Kathy is safe in her travels.
> 
> Work has just given us the pep talk for the rest of the year to come. Good thing I have some vacation days set aside for the later part of this year. I am taking a week off in June and one in July. June is for vacation Bible school and July will be a travel time to visit DH's parents. It is about a 12 hour drive to their home so we will take turn driving and knitting. I will do the knitting when I am not driving, but not sharing it with the others when they are not driving. Good thing for circular needles so I don't jab anyone. This will probably be the last time that we get to travel as a family since DS#1 is engaged to be married. I will save at least a day for the weekend of KAP so I can secure that time off. Sounds like weekends that are not overtime will be a treasure to have as we have a heavy work schedule coming our way.


So glad you are going to have time off, with all you do on top of such a busy work schedule, you have to be tired. 
Take care and hello to Matthew. 
Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

He is probably more correct then my DH who really doesn't have much auto mechanic skills. I'm hoping it is something else.The car is an automatic not manual transmission.


RookieRetiree said:


> My DH thinks that the gasket blew because she was going too fast in one of the lower gears...if she was in full gear, it's not likely to happen at those speeds. But a hard lesson to learn nonetheless.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I keep telling myself I need to go back to work. Did ring an agency who I worked for previouselly but they haven't got back to me. Part of what has kept me busy this week is that I have to do a certain amount of professional development every year to keep my registration current even if I'm not working so I have to do it all this week! (I can do it all online which is what I have been doing). But igf Idon't do something within 6 months I won't be able to work as a nurse again as it will have been too long since I last worked.
> Preparing for the exhibition this week including extra pohone calls etc for the Guild- including finishing the two items I am doing for it. And then I have two Bible Studies each week as well as my various knitting groups.
> Normally the main reason I am busy is becuase I have so many knitting groups to go to! And then I often find myslef fisnishing things at the last moment so I have to do them- becuse I get distracted by something else I want to do. And of course trying to keep up with KP and the KTP takes a lot of time! But becuase I haven't gone away for 24 hours I have had a lot more time this week.
> Sometimes I feel I am running around a lot not achieving very much!
> I did a phone interview this week with Get Creative the magazine that Spotlight put out here and the article should be in the next Get Creative for you Aussies. The interview was about the Handknitters Guild.


Wow!! You are a busy woman, I am not sure you have time for a paying job, sounds as though you have a pretty full time one just doing what you do. 
How exciting about the interview, you'll have to post a copy of the article on here so we can see. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> and now for Pepper. Not the best of me but I was the purpose of them anyway- wanted me in only to show her size.


Awe, Pepper is cute, I love rabbits, unfortunately I'm deathly allergic to them. :roll: 
I think you look just fine Margaret, other than frowning, lol, but I don't tend to smile when trying to get pics like that either, too busy concentrating on what I'm trying to focus on.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> looks pretty and very warm.


I have worn it all day- just now to get the mail I put my jacket over my sweater- nice to know it will fit! When I was growing up these temperatures were normal- I have got soft!
I am so sorry to hear of the car saga. She is a responsible girl, but as you say only twenty- the consequences are likely to be there for quite some time. I do hope the judge is not bent on retribution, when does she go to court? I should have answered the other post- you possibly mention it in that!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Joy I am curious. I thought goslings was a family's surname. Now it sounds like a term for a people in particular circumstances. What or who are goslings? I know you are frequently helping them which is such a blessing for them.



jheiens said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been worrying about whether I should try to keep my liscence as well, I have been retired for 2 years now & must work 1200 hours every 5yrs to keep it. To be honest I really don't want to return to such a high stress job. I loved the work & the patients but the politics just about drove me to drink, I just go for coffee at the hospital & listen to what is happening & I'm glad I'm not there.
> 
> Bonnie, when I turned 65 or so, IN did not renew my teaching certificate. It was kind of scary but I had not taught for pay for nearly 20 years because of all the moves and then Tim's birth circumstances.
> 
> Just for the record though, I have been teaching somebody's children something since I was 14 years old--not always for pay. Now I am teaching/tutoring goslings and their spouses for GEDs or just life skills that no one ever cared enough for them to learn at home. The neglect, abuse, denigration some of them have endured is often beyond imagination. Now I can just love some of them with His love for the ''little ones'' and pray that it is part of whatever makes up ''enough'' for them to grow to become the men and women God wants them to be.
> 
> That seems to be my calling for now. And then there is Tim--and that is a whole other story!!! grin
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Beautiful bunny! Enjoyed the pix, we used to raise rabbits.
> 
> I've also enjoyed pix of flowers and a Tiffany-like lamp shade. And runs thru family remedies! What fun. I'm sure there are other things but I am signing off for the night, need to finish a quilt top.


Good night dear, sweet dreams.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I believe court is June 16 but can't be sure I'm recalling correctly. DH wants me to go with her which I had already too her I would. It will depend a lot on who the judge is she goes before. Sometimes it is arbitrary as to what else is tacked on. This being her only ticket I'm hopeful it won't be much more tun the minimum $200 but technically they could suspend her license for awhile since she is under 21. Lord I pray that doesn't happen. Between school & work I'd be running a taxi service; don't even want to think about that possibility!


Lurker 2 said:


> I have worn it all day- just now to get the mail I put my jacket over my sweater- nice to know it will fit! When I was growing up these temperatures were normal- I have got soft!
> I am so sorry to hear of the car saga. She is a responsible girl, but as you say only twenty- the consequences are likely to be there for quite some time. I do hope the judge is not bent on retribution, when does she go to court? I should have answered the other post- you possibly mention it in that!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I would just do a night a week whenever I could- why I want agency work. And I spend enough nights awake that it won't make any difference.


You do have a point about the being awake anyway. 
Of course being able to go overseas would be a major added bonus. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, I've been up too late the past coupe of nights and have house cleaning to get done tomorrow before company arrives Friday so I am headed to bed now. Julie, Meody, June and all others under the weather prayers for you and for others with health issues. Love the KTP. Good night all!


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Well finally got outside today . Decided to leave all the unpacking and just clean flower beds and plant flowers. I hope they all get nice and big and full. It was hot here again today and sounds like the rest of the week will be that way,
> Tomorrow is the Grand Opening of the Antique Store I worked for last year and I am working three days a week for them this summer, also. I will take my IPad tomorrow and take pictures. She has outdone herself this year. Flowers boxes full all over and ferns hanging and we are having coffee and tea and snacks for the first two days.last year I sold almost everything and hopefully this year wii be the same or better. She has such interesting items.l they went all over again buying.
> Thanks for all the hugs and support last night. This is the best place to come for a feeling of being cared for.


So very glad that things have really gotten better this year, hoping that you are able to sell everything again this year also, can't wait to see your pictures. 
By the by, how is DH enjoying his job, I am sure he's just thrilled to be back to work, but hope that he's in a job he loves. 
Have a great night, hugs.


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, so sorry you are in pain so much. Not fun.
Julie, love the cowl.
Enjoyed stories of home remedies.
We left the house at 6:00 am and got home at 5:30 pm. Then I went to sangha. Long day. But husband's stent ok. That is important.
The acupuncturist did good work. Knitted the whole three hour trip to UCLA. My shoulder ached a little in afternoon so put on patch she gave me. But no pain shooting down arm.
Sam, you are bad mentioning Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> When do they go back when they are out so early? Our kids go back the last week in August.


Depends, I think in San Antonio they go back somewhere between August 13th and the 22nd, depending on the year and district. Here in Torrington, I'm not sure if they go back the middle to end of August or the day after Labor Day. Growing up in Alaska, and even when Christopher was going to school in Alaska, the year started the day after Labor Day and ended around the 6th of June, I remember it was always close to my moms birthday which was the 7th of June.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Got my knees at 49 and the hips done at 50 and 55/56. Uncle Arthur has NOT been kind to this body.....LOL. DH says eventually he will have a totally rebuilt wife....LOL (I'm 61)


LOLOL!! The original bionic woman? 
But I have to agree with you, that many surgeries in that many years would SUCK.


----------



## iamsam

almost midnight - 66° - the temp has really dropped - will need a little cover tonight. will see everyone tomorrow. sweet dreams everyone in the northern hemisphere. --- sam


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got the Tuesday Morning sale flyer with the sale starting June 1st at 9:00 a.m. They have yarn and needles in the flyer -- but I have my eye on a 6 quart Kitchenaid Stand mixer for $299. One of the daughters or DIL will inherit the smaller one I have. Yea!! Hope I feel good enough to go by Sunday. Now my throat is hurting again from the coughing--time for a repeat of my "treatment".


I do hope you are starting to feel better by now. That Kitchenaid mixer would let you make so much.....definitely a 'necessity'! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> This has just come off the needles- wool and silk- beautifully soft and warm- deeper colours than I had anticipated- but none-the-less I like them


I love this warm looking 'wedding ring' scarf in these colours. They are such a satisfying knit, don't you think? I've made several and have kept some of them as they're so easy to match up with whatever you are wearing when you use a nice range of colours.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I love this warm looking 'wedding ring' scarf in these colours. They are such a satisfying knit, don't you think? I've made several and have kept some of them as they're so easy to match up with whatever you are wearing when you use a nice range of colours.


That is a good description, had not thought of it!


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Some things I noticed from our trip to Florida....
> - Your shop assistants and waiters are much more polite than ours.
> - Special K cereal with red berries is MUCH sweeter than we get here, I've been finding my breakfast very bland since coming home!
> - (DH noticed this one) Cars are HALF the price in the US compared to the UK!
> - People in the US can't tell the difference between Scots and Irish accents!
> - US TV has at least twice the amount of advert breaks compared to UK!
> - Supermarkets are also so much bigger than ours (and I really loved Publix meat counter!)
> - People in Florida will tell you their life story at the drop of a hat...I had some really interesting conversations!
> - People still work when they are well over pension age (or UK pension age)
> - Floridians don't know what a SatNav is....they call it GPS....ask me how I know! However Walt (who must have been 70 if he was a day) in Walmart soon sorted us out!


We call them GPS or SatNav over here. And I think we are with US on adverts also. Every 5 mins or so most times.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Sounds like she is improving at least.


I heard today that they went home from hospital today! Yay. Thanks for everyones thoughts and prayers. She has managed to overcome another hurdle.


----------



## sassafras123

Sugar, great news.
Julie, is that the same cowl Shirley made? Is there a pattern? Revelry?


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that everyone seems to be doing well, hoping that that continues. I'm sure that Miss Serena is growing like a little weed, but she sure is a cute little daisy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> I heard today that they went home from hospital today! Yay. Thanks for everyones thoughts and prayers. She has managed to overcome another hurdle.


That's really good news. What a little fighter she is!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, great news.
> Julie, is that the same cowl Shirley made? Is there a pattern? Revelry?


I just cast on to fill my 32 inch circular- 5mm (US8) sorry did not count- I was using a worsted weight- Wisdom Yarns, Poems Silk-I just knitted, with one deliberate twist in the cast on. until I got to the end of the ball- joined in the second ball, and changed direction because I was too lazy to purl all the time- I wanted to see what the curl would be like aiming for an S. I did decrease towards the end of that second ball to see if I could preserve the ruffle that was developing- but I would not recommend doing that- but I was in 'anti-frogging mood' and have not unpicked- I cast off with three feet of yarn to spare. The circle is about 75 inches round-so it winds comfortably three times around- which is giving me the warmth I need currently!
Hope that gives you an idea!


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy I am curious. I thought goslings was a family's surname. Now it sounds like a term for a people in particular circumstances. What or who are goslings? I know you are frequently helping them which is such a blessing for them.


Gwen, the goslings are term we use for any and all of the participants and family members in Susan's workforce development program. One of the guys, fondly refereed to as ''Sweet old Billy Bishop'' inside my family, meant to call Susan the mother hen of the group. He called her 'Mother Goose' by mistake. Thus, the guys in the group became 'goslings'. By extension, their families all became the goslings.

When I use the term here, it simply references one or several members of that group of people. It's much faster than having to get specific about folks you all haven't met personally. Most of them have real families close to them; others don't have anyone else to love and care about them even if there are biologically related family in this area.

Some of them need us socially/emotionally while others have financial needs from time to time. Some have family members who've tried to get hands on their cash assistance and food stamps, claiming the goslings were not competent to manage holding these assets in their own hands. Others have addict lifestyles and can't make it through the month without running out of diapers for babies or food to feed the family.

Folks who've never needed State or Federal aid assistance for extended periods of time do not realize that those forms of assistance will barely cover the first 28 days of the month. When the calendar strings together 2 thirty-one day months (as the calendar does several times in a year), those 6 extra days can get rather hungry for a family on assistance.

Many people on food stamps and cash assistance are young, have never learned to cook from scratch, to buy only the things you truly need, or to buy a larger quantity and divide it up for several meals. Sometimes when their other family members fall on really hard times, the compulsion to share what they do have to care for loved ones causes the gosling family to find themselves in a critical situation. No diapers or formula for the baby. Sometimes they just need to be around ''family'' or to help them with whatever needs to be done.

So they come to us--for church, for fellowship at a weiner roast/picnic, or to help take down a very tall tree that is dying and is located between us and the neighbors but is our responsibility. Sometimes, well-off old ladies who live alone need help relocating a heavy piece of furniture or the light bulbs changed in the garage and there's no one else to help them, so a gosling steps in, at Susan's request, to help. Of course, none of them have the means for a car and some have lost driver's licenses, so one of us transports, usually Susan who has not drawn a paycheck of her own since December of 2008 when she interned at the NLRB in Cleveland as part of her Master's program.

Now you know about our goslings; and probably a whole lot more than you needed or wanted to know. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good Morning from GA. Up early to get ready for company tomorrow. Will TTYL; just checking in before i start my day! {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Y'all just absolutely crack me up-- I can come home in a bad mood, start catching up on this and be in a good mood in just a bit. Oh, yes, many are dealing with really bad health issues (I'd venture a guess many of us are older) but with good attitudes, and there is always some fun topic we are ambling on about!
> 
> Now a funny, apologies to Sam and Aran (sp?) Yesterday morning I hurriedly dressed so I could work on the backyard and must have managed to get a twist in my bra, which left a very tender spot on my ribs. Was telling friends at Sr Center (all females except Ray, DH of one)and shared that I spent the afternoon with "the girls" running free under my smock so the spot could heal. We had also been inspecting 4 lovely pieces of small glass wall hangings I had purchased. Ray commented the one tear-drop-shaped piece was a bit large for a necklace. As we rose to go to exercise class, Ray murmured in my ear as he passed, That necklace would hide "the girls". Of course, I howled. Ray is in ill health but still has that priceless sense of humor.


And I also howled at Ray's remark!! He does have a sly sense of humor!!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

Been busy, yesterday went to event set up by Brisbane City Council, held once or twice a year called Homeless Connect Day. At HCD, homeless, needy and at risk of homelessness can access services such ad medical, dental, hygiene, hairdresser, legal, government support, and get info on low cost housing or housing dept. Also available are free food (for some, the only hot meal that week/month, limited hygiene and groceries as well as some clothing. K4BN has a large stall where they can get a handmade blanket, scarf, beanie, bed socks,, some handmade clothes ( mainly kids) maybe a jumper and 1 toy per age appropiate child. Another charity brings a supply of 2nd hand clothing and shoea. K4BN tries to build a supply of items in Aboriganal colors for this event but these go really quickly.

Today, as well as coffee with friends and grocery shopping, got cheap fuel and hit the new Costco warehouse that opened today. Got great deal on toilet paper, paper towel rolls and tissues. Wilk spend some time exploring when it is less crowded.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> We still have Mum over here. And in fact have just finished using one.


I really haven't looked for it here. But I don't spend much time shopping, so I probably would see it if I did.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> and now for Pepper. Not the best of me but I was the purpose of them anyway- wanted me in only to show her size.


She's big! And a cutie.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad she is doing so well, good luck with your check up.
> It is very sad that antibiotics that can help can also cause hearing problems. The daughter of a friend of mine, now 25, was terribly burned when she was 3, was airlifted to the Shriners burn hospital in the US & only by a miracle survived. Along with terrible scars & many surgeries she was also left with hearing damage. You would think by now research would have told them which drugs cause this or maybe for some reason all do?


Gosh, thats terrible for her. I also didnt know till now that antibiotics can affect hearing.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been worrying about whether I should try to keep my liscence as well, I have been retired for 2 years now & must work 1200 hours every 5yrs to keep it. To be honest I really don't want to return to such a high stress job. I loved the work & the patients but the politics just about drove me to drink, I just go for coffee at the hospital & listen to what is happening & I'm glad I'm not there.
> 
> Bonnie, when I turned 65 or so, IN did not renew my teaching certificate. It was kind of scary but I had not taught for pay for nearly 20 years because of all the moves and then Tim's birth circumstances.
> 
> Just for the record though, I have been teaching somebody's children something since I was 14 years old--not always for pay. Now I am teaching/tutoring goslings and their spouses for GEDs or just life skills that no one ever cared enough for them to learn at home. The neglect, abuse, denigration some of them have endured is often beyond imagination. Now I can just love some of them with His love for the ''little ones'' and pray that it is part of whatever makes up ''enough'' for them to grow to become the men and women God wants them to be.
> 
> That seems to be my calling for now. And then there is Tim--and that is a whole other story!!! grin
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> You're earning stars on your crown, Joy. And have the reward of seeing the difference your caring and teaching make in their lives and the lives if their children.
> Hugs,
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> almost 10:30pm and I am just getting on now. feeling better today and able to move around better. got some knitting done today.
> 
> Going back to catch up.
> 
> Been trying to load the pic of the 3rd all in one that I managed to get finished today.
> 
> D#*n computer.


Glad to hear you're feeling better.
How is Gage? Is he over the crud!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Gwen, the goslings are term we use for any and all of the participants and family members in Susan's workforce development program. One of the guys, fondly refereed to as ''Sweet old Billy Bishop'' inside my family, meant to call Susan the mother hen of the group. He called her 'Mother Goose' by mistake. Thus, the guys in the group became 'goslings'. By extension, their families all became the goslings.
> 
> When I use the term here, it simply references one or several members of that group of people. It's much faster than having to get specific about folks you all haven't met personally. Most of them have real families close to them; others don't have anyone else to love and care about them even if there are biologically related family in this area.
> 
> Some of them need us socially/emotionally while others have financial needs from time to time. Some have family members who've tried to get hands on their cash assistance and food stamps, claiming the goslings were not competent to manage holding these assets in their own hands. Others have addict lifestyles and can't make it through the month without running out of diapers for babies or food to feed the family.
> 
> Folks who've never needed State or Federal aid assistance for extended periods of time do not realize that those forms of assistance will barely cover the first 28 days of the month. When the calendar strings together 2 thirty-one day months (as the calendar does several times in a year), those 6 extra days can get rather hungry for a family on assistance.
> 
> Many people on food stamps and cash assistance are young, have never learned to cook from scratch, to buy only the things you truly need, or to buy a larger quantity and divide it up for several meals. Sometimes when their other family members fall on really hard times, the compulsion to share what they do have to care for loved ones causes the gosling family to find themselves in a critical situation. No diapers or formula for the baby. Sometimes they just need to be around ''family'' or to help them with whatever needs to be done.
> 
> So they come to us--for church, for fellowship at a weiner roast/picnic, or to help take down a very tall tree that is dying and is located between us and the neighbors but is our responsibility. Sometimes, well-off old ladies who live alone need help relocating a heavy piece of furniture or the light bulbs changed in the garage and there's no one else to help them, so a gosling steps in, at Susan's request, to help. Of course, none of them have the means for a car and some have lost driver's licenses, so one of us transports, usually Susan who has not drawn a paycheck of her own since December of 2008 when she interned at the NLRB in Cleveland as part of her Master's program.
> 
> Now you know about our goslings; and probably a whole lot more than you needed or wanted to know. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Never TMI from you, Joy!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> She was Sam....she was.....I'm really hoping it isn't a blown head gasket and crossing fingers and toes. She did drive it a couple of days after the speeding incident which is making me hopeful it isn't the head gasket. Mechanic even sent someone up to the house to take a quick look in case it could be fixed here rather than have it towed (another fee) but detrained it did have to be towed. Who knows.....


I can only say..good luck with the car. Hope it can be fixed and that you hear something soon so you'll know what you're dealing with.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Here in Torrington, yesterday was the last day of school, in San Antonio, Tx, the last day of school is the 5th of June. It varies in the US depending on the particular school district, different school districts in San Antonio will have different start and end dates. It can get confusing.


Public schools in VA don't start until after Labor Day Mon. So it's the middle of June before they end. Then 2 weeks later, summer school starts for 6 weeks. Of course private schools have their own schedules. We have quite number of church sponsored schools.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Only up to page 58.... I just cant seem to get there. :roll: Oh well, see you all again tomorrow. Goodnight.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Gwen, the goslings are term we use for any and all of the participants and family members in Susan's workforce development program. One of the guys, fondly refereed to as ''Sweet old Billy Bishop'' inside my family, meant to call Susan the mother hen of the group. He called her 'Mother Goose' by mistake. Thus, the guys in the group became 'goslings'. By extension, their families all became the goslings.
> 
> When I use the term here, it simply references one or several members of that group of people. It's much faster than having to get specific about folks you all haven't met personally. Most of them have real families close to them; others don't have anyone else to love and care about them even if there are biologically related family in this area.
> 
> Some of them need us socially/emotionally while others have financial needs from time to time. Some have family members who've tried to get hands on their cash assistance and food stamps, claiming the goslings were not competent to manage holding these assets in their own hands. Others have addict lifestyles and can't make it through the month without running out of diapers for babies or food to feed the family.
> 
> Folks who've never needed State or Federal aid assistance for extended periods of time do not realize that those forms of assistance will barely cover the first 28 days of the month. When the calendar strings together 2 thirty-one day months (as the calendar does several times in a year), those 6 extra days can get rather hungry for a family on assistance.
> 
> Many people on food stamps and cash assistance are young, have never learned to cook from scratch, to buy only the things you truly need, or to buy a larger quantity and divide it up for several meals. Sometimes when their other family members fall on really hard times, the compulsion to share what they do have to care for loved ones causes the gosling family to find themselves in a critical situation. No diapers or formula for the baby. Sometimes they just need to be around ''family'' or to help them with whatever needs to be done.
> 
> So they come to us--for church, for fellowship at a weiner roast/picnic, or to help take down a very tall tree that is dying and is located between us and the neighbors but is our responsibility. Sometimes, well-off old ladies who live alone need help relocating a heavy piece of furniture or the light bulbs changed in the garage and there's no one else to help them, so a gosling steps in, at Susan's request, to help. Of course, none of them have the means for a car and some have lost driver's licenses, so one of us transports, usually Susan who has not drawn a paycheck of her own since December of 2008 when she interned at the NLRB in Cleveland as part of her Master's program.
> 
> Now you know about our goslings; and probably a whole lot more than you needed or wanted to know. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, the more you write about the goslings just shows that your and Susan's crowns are even brighter with stars.
God bless you and the goslings.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Wonderful work with the goslings. I admire you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning and I can say I actually mean that this a.m.; it appears that the crud is mostly gone and I'm feeling human again---other than thinking that this was Friday; once I righted myself on that, I think today will be a good day.

Love the news on the "goslings" -- what a great service you are providing. The same with the help for homeless--such wonderful caring people we have in our group.

Julie - love the cowl -- that will really keep you warm and no scarf ends to get in the way; very pretty.

Dawn & Mel and everyone else with this flu bug - hope you're over it soon. Mine started 9 days ago so that's about how long it took to get rid of. I do have a deep cough still, but feel so much better so it probably just needs time to work itself out.

Very little to none of the housework got done in the past week so I have a lot of catching up to do -- hope to knit on the wedding scarf this afternoon. I finally went through all the Consumer Reports and 3-4 websites and have found the range that I want - now to go purchase it and have it put in. I'm going with the Bosch 30". DH is a real fan of their power tools and they've been into appliance for about 10 years...they're very comparable to the Samsung and a little better quality than the GE...many reported many service calls on the Samsung so I'm not going to go with them.

I'm actually hungry this a.m. I've not had an appetite this past week -- but the scale isn't showing any difference. I survived on soup, tea, juice toast and pop tarts.

Gwen - hope the car isn't too bad or very expensive--the fact that she could drive it afterward makes me somewhat hopeful. Hope she gets a lenient judge who acknowledges that she needs the car for school and work and gives her minimum fine and probation.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Photos, hopefully


Looks like so much fun. Love how they have the squares showing how the colors look together. Fi and Flo are sure having a great time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I heard today that they went home from hospital today! Yay. Thanks for everyones thoughts and prayers. She has managed to overcome another hurdle.


what a fighter she must be. wonderful that she is back home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, hope you will soon get some energy. Check out Dr. Teitelbaum's site for from Fatigued to Fantastic. It won't change you overnight but it will slowly make a progressive difference and give you some good days.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Joy, the more you write about the goslings just shows that your and Susan's crowns are even brighter with stars.
> God bless you and the goslings.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Looks like so much fun. Love how they have the squares showing how the colors look together. Fi and Flo are sure having a great time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I thought Purple had been busy knitting already


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ohio Joy, how does Susan survive with no income and manage to do the things she does? Truly amazing what she and you are doing. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought Purple had been busy knitting already


Aaaaaah, I was thinking the yarn was still in the store. Now I understand.


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought Purple had been busy knitting already


Purple is always busy knitting, sewing, crocheting, weaving, beading............................


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sugar, great news that your friends baby has got home.
Gwen, hope you can get the car fixed without too much expense & DD doesn't get too big a fine & gets to keep her liscence. I imagine she is pretty worried about the whole thing.

I didn't get much sleep last night so am dragging this morning, we didn't get alot of rain, maybe 1/2 inch but it thundered & carried on all night & is still at it. Everything is sure getting green.
Yesterday I went to take all the dishes out of the camper & get them washed up so everything is ready when Delbert decided to take the camper to our seasonal site only to discover we have mice in there. I had GD here so pulled the dishes out & now today have to go spray with bleach & clean everything. I got the dishes all ready to go back but until we find the little buggers I will keep them in the house. I hate mice!
DH finished seeding so I helped him empty the last of the fertilizer to clean the air seeder. We had several pails of fertilizer so I spread some in my flower beds, garden & around the fruit trees. Last year I was trying to make mowing easier so I bought some of those tree ring mats,my DH is always complaining about me planting things he has to mow around, when I pulled them up to throw some fertilizer under them, many had huge numbers of ants. I have had apple trees killed by ants before so now have to try to get rid of them. I don't have any Splenda just now & am not sure if the Borax & icing sugar mix might hurt my trees. 
Well, time to move, GD coming for the day, mom working & dad needs to sleep starts 12 nights tonight for 7 shifts. Have a good day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is really great news about the wee baby doing better.



darowil said:


> what a fighter she must be. wonderful that she is back home.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> I've got the back door open and she is inside- last chance for her as David gets back tonight and will be round the house. He doesn't like her inside because as a kitten she chewed electrical cords, she doesn't seem to now. Mind you if she does I will not be popular with him! and maybe not with myself either if she causes too much damage.
> Don't remember the name change story- its a goodie.


We had one who started out as Snowball and ended up "that d****d rabbit." LOL She LOVED to nibble my husband's socks--while he was still wearing them!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I just cast on to fill my 32 inch circular- 5mm (US8) sorry did not count- I was using a worsted weight- Wisdom Yarns, Poems Silk-I just knitted, with one deliberate twist in the cast on. until I got to the end of the ball- joined in the second ball, and changed direction because I was too lazy to purl all the time- I wanted to see what the curl would be like aiming for an S. I did decrease towards the end of that second ball to see if I could preserve the ruffle that was developing- but I would not recommend doing that- but I was in 'anti-frogging mood' and have not unpicked- I cast off with three feet of yarn to spare. The circle is about 75 inches round-so it winds comfortably three times around- which is giving me the warmth I need currently!
> Hope that gives you an idea!


It is an interesting effect--I thought it was the one with three separate rings intertwined (wasn't that the one Shirley made?).


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Gwen, the goslings are term we use for any and all of the participants and family members in Susan's workforce development program. One of the guys, fondly refereed to as ''Sweet old Billy Bishop'' inside my family, meant to call Susan the mother hen of the group. He called her 'Mother Goose' by mistake. Thus, the guys in the group became 'goslings'. By extension, their families all became the goslings.
> 
> When I use the term here, it simply references one or several members of that group of people. It's much faster than having to get specific about folks you all haven't met personally. Most of them have real families close to them; others don't have anyone else to love and care about them even if there are biologically related family in this area.
> 
> Some of them need us socially/emotionally while others have financial needs from time to time. Some have family members who've tried to get hands on their cash assistance and food stamps, claiming the goslings were not competent to manage holding these assets in their own hands. Others have addict lifestyles and can't make it through the month without running out of diapers for babies or food to feed the family.
> 
> Folks who've never needed State or Federal aid assistance for extended periods of time do not realize that those forms of assistance will barely cover the first 28 days of the month. When the calendar strings together 2 thirty-one day months (as the calendar does several times in a year), those 6 extra days can get rather hungry for a family on assistance.
> 
> Many people on food stamps and cash assistance are young, have never learned to cook from scratch, to buy only the things you truly need, or to buy a larger quantity and divide it up for several meals. Sometimes when their other family members fall on really hard times, the compulsion to share what they do have to care for loved ones causes the gosling family to find themselves in a critical situation. No diapers or formula for the baby. Sometimes they just need to be around ''family'' or to help them with whatever needs to be done.
> 
> So they come to us--for church, for fellowship at a weiner roast/picnic, or to help take down a very tall tree that is dying and is located between us and the neighbors but is our responsibility. Sometimes, well-off old ladies who live alone need help relocating a heavy piece of furniture or the light bulbs changed in the garage and there's no one else to help them, so a gosling steps in, at Susan's request, to help. Of course, none of them have the means for a car and some have lost driver's licenses, so one of us transports, usually Susan who has not drawn a paycheck of her own since December of 2008 when she interned at the NLRB in Cleveland as part of her Master's program.
> 
> Now you know about our goslings; and probably a whole lot more than you needed or wanted to know. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's a very interesting thing that Susan and by extension all of you, do; and it is a very helpful and important thing. 
Love hearing about it. Good morning to Tim also.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Been busy, yesterday went to event set up by Brisbane City Council, held once or twice a year called Homeless Connect Day. At HCD, homeless, needy and at risk of homelessness can access services such ad medical, dental, hygiene, hairdresser, legal, government support, and get info on low cost housing or housing dept. Also available are free food (for some, the only hot meal that week/month, limited hygiene and groceries as well as some clothing. K4BN has a large stall where they can get a handmade blanket, scarf, beanie, bed socks,, some handmade clothes ( mainly kids) maybe a jumper and 1 toy per age appropiate child. Another charity brings a supply of 2nd hand clothing and shoea. K4BN tries to build a supply of items in Aboriganal colors for this event but these go really quickly.
> 
> Today, as well as coffee with friends and grocery shopping, got cheap fuel and hit the new Costco warehouse that opened today. Got great deal on toilet paper, paper towel rolls and tissues. Wilk spend some time exploring when it is less crowded.


That sounds like a fantastic event, great ideas. 
Love Costco but not when it's crowded, we don't have one here, we have Sams in Cheyenne though and we go there a lot.


----------



## Sorlenna

I think I've caught up--so happy to hear the wee one's gone home, Sugarsugar. May babe stay healthy from here on!

Yesterday I started on the afghan; I haven't done charted crochet work for probably 20 years! But I made progress (only 247 rows to go, LOL).


----------



## gagesmom

Well everyone I am back in the pink. :thumbup: 

Been knitting and housecleaning, in that order. :lol: 

Going to go and catch up.


----------



## gagesmom

Gage is good and so am I. I just gotta ask, has anyone else ever noticed that your kids, gk's etc get sick. But when we catch it from them we get it 10 times worse? lol.


----------



## Lurker 2

Good morning,* Rookie!* so glad to hear it is a good one for you! It is Friday, of course down here- Ringo has just breakfasted- and I had some left-overs- but am coughing and spluttering with the flow of mucus- tomorrow I will buy another couple of boxes of tissues.
I am loving my new cowl, too- will let me wash some of the older ones- although things have got a bit chaotic here, and some have vanished- the sort of 'oh that's where I put them' situation when they do turn up.
Otherwise it is on with the guernseys- I am experimenting with a cabled cuff on the sleeve for DGS- just hope I don't break my dpn's they are wooden and US 1's although I have just realised I do have some metal ones- these were a gift from Charlotte- so are rather special to work with.
I am so glad the decision has been made for the Range- I think Bronwen has a Bosch washing machine it is either that or a Braun- but it is not worth a phone call just to check that out. Not sure what I have done wrong but I have not felt a welcome caller the last few times I have rung.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> It is an interesting effect--I thought it was the one with three separate rings intertwined (wasn't that the one Shirley made?).


I think you are right on that point- I wanted very simple!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I think I've caught up--so happy to hear the wee one's gone home, Sugarsugar. May babe stay healthy from here on!
> 
> Yesterday I started on the afghan; I haven't done charted crochet work for probably 20 years! But I made progress (only 247 rows to go, LOL).


That is going to be a lot of darning in! I do like the overall effect- does it change colour/design as you progress?


----------



## jknappva

Thought you might like to see more of my sister's pictures. 
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie...So glad you found the stove you want. I know from experience that Bosch and Miele are good choices. Hope you will have many wonderful meals from your new stove.
Great that you are finally starting to feel better but I imagine a little weak.

Sugarsugar....Wonderful news about the baby. Hope as she grows these setbacks will be less and less.

Busyworkerbee...What a great event you went to. So encouraging to have a program like that.

Ditto for not knowing that antibiotics could affect hearing. Is this only in babies/children?

Gwen...Hoping all works out with the car that it can be fixed for not too much money. It seems any time we take our car in it is over $1000 with the older car.
Gwen, someone told me about 3 yrs. ago that the cure for arthritis was moving to Arizona. LOL Now if Dh wasn't a musician so active on the East coast I certainly would consider it.

Julie, Dawn, Melody & Gage...Hope you will all soon be feeling better.

Sassafras...So glad to hear DH's stent is ok. Wonder if a patch would help with some of the post herpetic neuralgia from shingles?


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Well everyone I am back in the pink. :thumbup:
> 
> Been knitting and housecleaning, in that order. :lol:
> 
> Going to go and catch up.


Glad you're 'you' again! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> That is going to be a lot of darning in! I do like the overall effect- does it change colour/design as you progress?


Oh, no, actually--it is designed to have fringe! All the rows are worked on the right side, with a tail at the beginning and the same length when fastening off at the other end, and then one adds a bit more when finished to fill out the fringe.  If it were to have the ends woven in, I'd just work over them (something I find much easier with crochet to do than with knitting). The color changes are all laid out in the chart. Soon I will have a zig zag green portion.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see more of my sister's pictures.
> Junek


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## pammie1234

Good day! DD called and woke be up early with a cooking question. Between her and the dogs, I never get to sleep late!

I am so glad to hear that most of you are improving. It is no fun to be sick.

I am trying to finish a baby dress for DD's principal. It has been an easy one, until I did the straps! For some reason that has been giving me fits. I have frogged numerous times because I didn't like the way it looked. So I have now tried something else and even though I think it could look better, I'm satisfied. I'm hoping washing will help.

Off to eat some lunch and then back to the knitting!


----------



## Sorlenna

June, love the swan photos!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, no, actually--it is designed to have fringe! All the rows are worked on the right side, with a tail at the beginning and the same length when fastening off at the other end, and then one adds a bit more when finished to fill out the fringe.  If it were to have the ends woven in, I'd just work over them (something I find much easier with crochet to do than with knitting). The color changes are all laid out in the chart. Soon I will have a zig zag green portion.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...Lovely cowl. Guess it is your own pattern. Nice adaptation. It must look lovely with the gansey and probably quite warm with the layers.

June...I see why this is your sister's favorite. Just lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Joy thank for the explanation about goslings. You, Susan, and your family are such an inspiration and blessing to folks. 

Daralene in regard to Arizona being helpful for folks with arthritis that is exactly the reason my niece and her husband moved there from Wisconsin. I visited them and thought it was beautiful but don't even consider moving there....would be too far away from my grandkids and kids...rofl

Rookie & Desert Joy so glad you are doing much better. Hope Julie, Melody, and others with this bug will be doing likewise soon. 

The car....let's just say I now have a very expensive battery for my money. Mechanic said it would cost about $2500 to repair and not worth it. Blown head gasket and also something else in the engine. Hope the little "Love Truck" keeps running cause that's it. Called and cancelled the insurance so will be getting a decent refund since I paid for 6 months coverage. Will most likely send it in a payment on the loan. Gotta just let it go....fussing and fuming over it sure isn't going to do any good. Just thankful that she did NOT have a wreck and pray that this has been a learned lesson. 

JuneK the additional pictures are so calming. They really are appreciated. Is photography just a hobby for your sister or does she ever profit financially from her works? As many have already said before she really has an eye for it.

Have been cleaning/straightening up for company. Have vacuumed the house, dusted, straighter shelves and cleared off "junk" (I'm a really clutter bug...ROFL} Now that I've taken a break, eaten lunch, and caught up here I need to get busy again. Still need to mop all rooms and put sheets & comforter in the laundry to freshen them in the guest room. DD will have the "pleasure" of cleaning her bathroom and finishing off the kitchen. She already said she would help when she gets home from work at 5-ish. 

Will try to check in and TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie...Lovely cowl. Guess it is your own pattern. Nice adaptation. It must look lovely with the gansey and probably quite warm with the layers.
> 
> June...I see why this is your sister's favorite. Just lovely.


Thanks! Warm is just what I need at the moment!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy thank for the explanation about goslings. You, Susan, and your family are such an inspiration and blessing to folks.
> 
> Daralene in regard to Arizona being helpful for folks with arthritis that is exactly the reason my niece and her husband moved there from Wisconsin. I visited them and thought it was beautiful but don't even consider moving there....would be too far away from my grandkids and kids...rofl
> 
> Rookie & Desert Joy so glad you are doing much better. Hope Julie, Melody, and others with this bug will be doing likewise soon.
> 
> The car....let's just say I now have a very expensive battery for my money. Mechanic said it would cost about $2500 to repair and not worth it. Blown head gasket and also something else in the engine. Hope the little "Love Truck" keeps running cause that's it. Called and cancelled the insurance so will be getting a decent refund since I paid for 6 months coverage. Will most likely send it in a payment on the loan. Gotta just let it go....fussing and fuming over it sure isn't going to do any good. Just thankful that she did NOT have a wreck and pray that this has been a learned lesson.
> 
> JuneK the additional pictures are so calming. They really are appreciated. Is photography just a hobby for your sister or does she ever profit financially from her works? As many have already said before she really has an eye for it.
> 
> Have been cleaning/straightening up for company. Have vacuumed the house, dusted, straighter shelves and cleared off "junk" (I'm a really clutter bug...ROFL} Now that I've taken a break, eaten lunch, and caught up here I need to get busy again. Still need to mop all rooms and put sheets & comforter in the laundry to freshen them in the guest room. DD will have the "pleasure" of cleaning her bathroom and finishing off the kitchen. She already said she would help when she gets home from work at 5-ish.
> 
> Will try to check in and TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


That was an expensive lesson.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> We call them GPS or SatNav over here. And I think we are with US on adverts also. Every 5 mins or so most times.


Our adverts are roughly every 15 minutes and the BBC doesn't have any.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thought this was cute going to make a few up for the little ones here.

http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/80896AD.pdf


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> I heard today that they went home from hospital today! Yay. Thanks for everyones thoughts and prayers. She has managed to overcome another hurdle.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Wonderful work with the goslings. I admire you.


As do I. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I think I've caught up--so happy to hear the wee one's gone home, Sugarsugar. May babe stay healthy from here on!
> 
> Yesterday I started on the afghan; I haven't done charted crochet work for probably 20 years! But I made progress (only 247 rows to go, LOL).


I like that and the fringe I am assuming is king to be left and possibly added too. My favorite kind no weaving in of ends.


----------



## KateB

Rookie - So glad that you're feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last year I was trying to make mowing easier so I bought some of those tree ring mats,my DH is always complaining about me planting things he has to mow around, when I pulled them up to throw some fertilizer under them, many had huge numbers of ants. I have had apple trees killed by ants before so now have to try to get rid of them. I don't have any Splenda just now & am not sure if the Borax & icing sugar mix might hurt my trees.
> Well, time to move, GD coming for the day, mom working & dad needs to sleep starts 12 nights tonight for 7 shifts. Have a good day.


Bonnie what do you do with the Splenda to kill ants? We sometimes get them living under the front step and I don't mind if they stay outside, but last year they were inside too.
:evil:


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> It is an interesting effect--I thought it was the one with three separate rings intertwined (wasn't that the one Shirley made?).


I think it was. Wasn't it called the Russian Wedding Ring cowl?


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I think I've caught up--so happy to hear the wee one's gone home, Sugarsugar. May babe stay healthy from here on!
> 
> Yesterday I started on the afghan; I haven't done charted crochet work for probably 20 years! But I made progress (only 247 rows to go, LOL).


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Well everyone I am back in the pink. :thumbup:
> 
> Been knitting and housecleaning, in that order. :lol:
> 
> Going to go and catch up.


Yaaaay! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see more of my sister's pictures.
> Junek


Just beautiful!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've done enough research on the range, but it's still a luck of the draw, I think -- if it's doomed to be a lemon, there's nothing more I can do about it.



Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning,* Rookie!* so glad to hear it is a good one for you! It is Friday, of course down here- Ringo has just breakfasted- and I had some left-overs- but am coughing and spluttering with the flow of mucus- tomorrow I will buy another couple of boxes of tissues.
> I am loving my new cowl, too- will let me wash some of the older ones- although things have got a bit chaotic here, and some have vanished- the sort of 'oh that's where I put them' situation when they do turn up.
> Otherwise it is on with the guernseys- I am experimenting with a cabled cuff on the sleeve for DGS- just hope I don't break my dpn's they are wooden and US 1's although I have just realised I do have some metal ones- these were a gift from Charlotte- so are rather special to work with.
> I am so glad the decision has been made for the Range- I think Bronwen has a Bosch washing machine it is either that or a Braun- but it is not worth a phone call just to check that out. Not sure what I have done wrong but I have not felt a welcome caller the last few times I have rung.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning,* Rookie!* so glad to hear it is a good one for you! It is Friday, of course down here- Ringo has just breakfasted- and I had some left-overs- but am coughing and spluttering with the flow of mucus- tomorrow I will buy another couple of boxes of tissues.
> 
> Not sure what I have done wrong but I have not felt a welcome caller the last few times I have rung.


 So sorry to hear this --- hope it all works out.


----------



## RookieRetiree

All of them are gorgeous photos



jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see more of my sister's pictures.
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I like that and the fringe I am assuming is king to be left and possibly added too. My favorite kind no weaving in of ends.


Exactly--and I'd been wanting to put fringe on something. LOL



KateB said:


> I think it was. Wasn't it called the Russian Wedding Ring cowl?


That is it! Thank you--I could not remember!


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> I think it was. Wasn't it called the Russian Wedding Ring cowl?


That's it. Somewhere in my files I have the pattern if I can find it. Was it Sassafrass asking for it?


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> June, love the swan photos!


Aren't they great!? And the golden light of sunrise and sunset really make them special.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

angelam said:


> That's it. Somewhere in my files I have the pattern if I can find it. Was it Sassafrass asking for it?


Someone asked if that was Julie's pattern for the photo she posted of her new one (don't remember who). When that one was going around, I made a bracelet using the technique and it turned out fun--just cast on a lot fewer stitches and worked it up in the rounds.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Aren't they great!? And the golden light of sunrise and sunset really make them special.
> Junek


There is just something about a sunrise/sunset on the water, isn't there? :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Julie...Lovely cowl. Guess it is your own pattern. Nice adaptation. It must look lovely with the gansey and probably quite warm with the layers.
> 
> June...I see why this is your sister's favorite. Just lovely.


Most of her pictures are so great, I'd have a hard time
choosing a favorite.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy thank for the explanation about goslings. You, Susan, and your family are such an inspiration and blessing to folks.
> 
> Daralene in regard to Arizona being helpful for folks with arthritis that is exactly the reason my niece and her husband moved there from Wisconsin. I visited them and thought it was beautiful but don't even consider moving there....would be too far away from my grandkids and kids...rofl
> 
> Rookie & Desert Joy so glad you are doing much better. Hope Julie, Melody, and others with this bug will be doing likewise soon.
> 
> The car....let's just say I now have a very expensive battery for my money. Mechanic said it would cost about $2500 to repair and not worth it. Blown head gasket and also something else in the engine. Hope the little "Love Truck" keeps running cause that's it. Called and cancelled the insurance so will be getting a decent refund since I paid for 6 months coverage. Will most likely send it in a payment on the loan. Gotta just let it go....fussing and fuming over it sure isn't going to do any good. Just thankful that she did NOT have a wreck and pray that this has been a learned lesson.
> 
> JuneK the additional pictures are so calming. They really are appreciated. Is photography just a hobby for your sister or does she ever profit financially from her works? As many have already said before she really has an eye for it.
> 
> Have been cleaning/straightening up for company. Have vacuumed the house, dusted, straighter shelves and cleared off "junk" (I'm a really clutter bug...ROFL} Now that I've taken a break, eaten lunch, and caught up here I need to get busy again. Still need to mop all rooms and put sheets & comforter in the laundry to freshen them in the guest room. DD will have the "pleasure" of cleaning her bathroom and finishing off the kitchen. She already said she would help when she gets home from work at 5-ish.
> 
> Will try to check in and TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Sorry to hear the car is basically a total loss. Hope the pictures gave you a little pleasure after the bad news. No, my sister just takes pictures for fun. She has had some published in the paper and one will be in the 2015
Wild Horses of Corolla calendar. But only for fun.
I'm glad she's having so much fun with them because I so enjoy them.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see more of my sister's pictures.
> Junek


Love the sunset and sunrise with the swans. Such lovely photos.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from SUNNY Surrey. Had abusy day with the gks. Bowling this morning and then out to lunch. Been sorting some knitting out to take to France when we go on Monday. 

Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> There is just something about a sunrise/sunset on the water, isn't there? :thumbup:


And her location is beautiful most of the time!
I'm glad everyone is enjoying the pictures as much I am.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Photos, hopefully


Fi and Flo seem to be having a good time at the yarn shop. Love the colours you bought.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from SUNNY Surrey. Had abusy day with the gks. Bowling this morning and then out to lunch. Been sorting some knitting out to take to France when we go on Monday.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Good evening from a sunny Great Bend. It has been lovely today. Have had Seth here the past two days. He is enjoying the pool a lot.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Fi and Flo seem to be having a good time at the yarn shop. Love the colours you bought.


Hi caren they had a great time. I'm having fun playing with the wool, doing some Kaffe Fassett type designs.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> This has just come off the needles- wool and silk- beautifully soft and warm- deeper colours than I had anticipated- but none-the-less I like them


Love love love the colours, I can imagine how warm it is.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a sunny Great Bend. It has been lovely today. Have had Seth here the past two days. He is enjoying the pool a lot.


That looks great, wish I could join him xx


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> That's it. Somewhere in my files I have the pattern if I can find it. Was it Sassafrass asking for it?


I think so.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi caren they had a great time. I'm having fun playing with the wool, doing some Kaffe Fassett type designs.


Kaffe Fassett type designs sound wonderful, can't wait to see what you come up with. Should b e fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Love love love the colours, I can imagine how warm it is.


Thanks! you obviously have summer, now! Re: Seth in pool.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> That looks great, wish I could join him xx


I have just made him get out he was shivering in the breeze. The solar has the water up to a lovely 27.7c/82f. It is great after a hard day of knitting. :mrgreen: :roll: If that is too cold there is the hot tub, which I am reluctant to turn off this year.


----------



## Lurker 2

Where I am at with the blue guernsey- was it someone here who found the cabled cuff- whoever- thanks for the idea!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! you obviously have summer, now! Re: Seth in pool.


It is getting there the air is 17s/63f, so not too bad with the breeze it feels cooler.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is getting there the air is 17s/63f, so not too bad with the breeze it feels cooler.


That wind chill factor makes such a difference!


----------



## KateB

Had the boy here today and he has grown again....he can now open all the doors in the house! He can also manage to get his bike to go forwards instead of just backwards as before. He has become obsessed with the ferry (there's a small car ferry goes from our town to the Isle of Cumbrae) and we were down at the front today whilst he shouted, "Bye bye boat!" Much to the amusement of everyone passing by. 
Trying for the third time to put this video on, fingers crossed!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> I think so.


Here is a little video for Luke from Seth. One day we need to get these two together.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Kaffe Fassett type designs sound wonderful, can't wait to see what you come up with. Should b e fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Goi gtoo make some cuushions for the garden.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the blue guernsey- was it someone here who found the cabled cuff- whoever- thanks for the idea!


Love that cuff, Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Love that cuff, Julie! :thumbup:


It makes such a nice change from plain ribbing!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a little video for Luke from Seth. One day we need to get these two together.


Wouldn't that be great! Tell Seth one thing his baby Luke is not, is shy!....although I doubt that Seth is either!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the blue guernsey- was it someone here who found the cabled cuff- whoever- thanks for the idea!


Love the cuff, have been playing with the idea of using the cable cast off.

Yes the chill factor is always something to watch for this time of year.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Goi gtoo make some cuushions for the garden.


What a good idea. I need some new ones for my kitchen chair Chrissy tells me.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Love the cuff, have been playing with the idea of using the cable cast off.
> 
> Yes the chill factor is always something to watch for this time of year.


I would have to check that one out- I just do my plain old two needle one normally. I know there are lots- but I have been working on what I know rather than learning new skills. Well up to a point.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Had the boy here today and he has grown again....he can now open all the doors in the house! He can also manage to get his bike to go forwards instead of just backwards as before. He has become obsessed with the ferry (there's a small car ferry goes from our town to the Isle of Cumbrae) and we were down at the front today whilst he shouted, "Bye bye boat!" Much to the amusement of everyone passing by.
> Trying for the third time to put this video on, fingers crossed!


Seth sat a watched it twice before he said could finish reading. Jamie asked him who it was, he just looked at here and said" it's my baby Luke, but he's getting bigger". 
I used to take the two oldest on the ferry every day they would have lived on it I think. That was when riding without a vehicle was free.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Wouldn't that be great! Tell Seth one thing his baby Luke is not, is shy!....although I doubt that Seth is either!


Yes it would be great to have them meet. Oh my goodness Seth is far from shy unless he is tired then he is shy. Seth says he is not shy. He is waiting to go see Lee and George, he is so patient at the moment.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thought these were neat going to try the one using soda bottles. Chrissy wants to make the hot dog buns for 4th of July week end.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Nanacaren, that pool just looks SOOO inviting. KS is near 90 and very humid. Wish it would rain and get it over with! We don't have any little kids in the family right now so I have to appreciate others' DGKs.

Julie, the cable cuff is very nice-- will have to remember that one. Sure does set off the sleeve.

Those who bake-- they showed some homemade buns on fb the other day that were clipped on each side and slightly spread out to resemble dog ears, then 3 raisins added for eyes and nose. Once baked and split, they inserted a hot dog with lettuce, etc. I really wished for a little one to help me bake, even in this heat! OH, I see someone just posted the pix of it ahead of me.


----------



## jheiens

Angora1 said:


> Ohio Joy, how does Susan survive with no income and manage to do the things she does? Truly amazing what she and you are doing. :thumbup:


Susan has managed so far on our SS and pension checks. She and Ben have shared his paychecks since he moved up here from Dayton. She has helped him get out from under the bills he and the ex ran up because he chose to ignore that they weren't being paid when she took care of the bills, since Ben and Susan married last November.

Child support nearly wipes out what he gets each pay, but they have managed to pay off all his debts and to get her car almost paid off. Tim does get child support from his dad and much of that has been used to keep the goslings from desperation and Tim in shoes and jeans. You do remember 15 year old boys and how fast they can go through shoes and jeans, right? lolol

The house is ours and we pay for whatever is used generally by the whole family. We all tithe whatever income comes in, and God seems to provide for the extras when they come up. Sometimes it is somewhat precarious but we keep trusting and He keeps providing the necessities. That is the best I can tell you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see more of my sister's pictures.
> Junek


Wow, June! Those are amazing.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Our adverts are roughly every 15 minutes and the BBC doesn't have any.


We have way to many ads. When possible I use the DVR & fast forward through the commercials.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Nanacaren, that pool just looks SOOO inviting. KS is near 90 and very humid. Wish it would rain and get it over with! We don't have any little kids in the family right now so I have to appreciate others' DGKs.
> 
> Julie, the cable cuff is very nice-- will have to remember that one. Sure does set off the sleeve.
> 
> Those who bake-- they showed some homemade buns on fb the other day that were clipped on each side and slightly spread out to resemble dog ears, then 3 raisins added for eyes and nose. Once baked and split, they inserted a hot dog with lettuce, etc. I really wished for a little one to help me bake, even in this heat! OH, I see someone just posted the pix of it ahead of me.


I really like the cabled cuff, too- it is a little fiddly but the result is worth it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Bonnie what do you do with the Splenda to kill ants? We sometimes get them living under the front step and I don't mind if they stay outside, but last year they were inside too.
> :evil:


Just sprinkle it liberally over the ant hill. Apparently it screws up their nervous system & kills them. That's why people who use large amounts of it show symptoms like MS. Makes you wonder why it is allowed in foods. I buy a big bag when I'm at Superstore or Costco


----------



## RookieRetiree

It would be so much fun watching those two little guys together.



NanaCaren said:


> Here is a little video for Luke from Seth. One day we need to get these two together.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It looks great --- let me know if you like the stretchiness of it -- I might use it for the cuff of a sock if it's stretchy and bounces back into shape.



Lurker 2 said:


> It makes such a nice change from plain ribbing!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I wonder if using the Jenny's amazing stretchy cast off would work well on that cable cuff? It's generally used for toe up socks so that the cuff cast off is very loose.



NanaCaren said:


> Love the cuff, have been playing with the idea of using the cable cast off.
> 
> Yes the chill factor is always something to watch for this time of year.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Good day! DD called and woke be up early with a cooking question. Between her and the dogs, I never get to sleep late!
> 
> I am so glad to hear that most of you are improving. It is no fun to be sick.
> 
> I am trying to finish a baby dress for DD's principal. It has been an easy one, until I did the straps! For some reason that has been giving me fits. I have frogged numerous times because I didn't like the way it looked. So I have now tried something else and even though I think it could look better, I'm satisfied. I'm hoping washing will help.
> 
> Off to eat some lunch and then back to the knitting!


It is absolutely amazing how if the alarm doesn't have to be used, the phone rings! Dress sounds so cute.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder if using the Jenny's amazing stretchy cast off would work well on that cable cuff? It's generally used for toe up socks so that the cuff cast off is very loose.


I don't really want the cuff to be too stretchy I want it to be fairly snug so the wind doesn't get up the sleeve. This is going to be used in place of a jacket or coat when it is cold out.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> It would be so much fun watching those two little guys together.


Yes it would fun to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just sprinkle it liberally over the ant hill. Apparently it screws up their nervous system & kills them. That's why people who use large amounts of it show symptoms like MS. Makes you wonder why it is allowed in foods. I buy a big bag when I'm at Superstore or Costco


Wow, what more proof do we need. Thanks for that Bonnie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Susan has managed so far on our SS and pension checks. She and Ben have shared his paychecks since he moved up here from Dayton. She has helped him get out from under the bills he and the ex ran up because he chose to ignore that they weren't being paid when she took care of the bills, since Ben and Susan married last November.
> 
> Child support nearly wipes out what he gets each pay, but they have managed to pay off all his debts and to get her car almost paid off. Tim does get child support from his dad and much of that has been used to keep the goslings from desperation and Tim in shoes and jeans. You do remember 15 year old boys and how fast they can go through shoes and jeans, right? lolol
> 
> The house is ours and we pay for whatever is used generally by the whole family. We all tithe whatever income comes in, and God seems to provide for the extras when they come up. Sometimes it is somewhat precarious but we keep trusting and He keeps providing the necessities. That is the best I can tell you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Amazing what you are all doing working together. You must be so proud of Susan and honored to be part of what she is doing. I really think it should be paid for. Wish someone influential knew of what she was doing and made sure she got funding.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the cuff. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the blue guernsey- was it someone here who found the cabled cuff- whoever- thanks for the idea!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the blue guernsey- was it someone here who found the cabled cuff- whoever- thanks for the idea!


How beautiful. I love it!


----------



## purl2diva

KateB said:


> Had the boy here today and he has grown again....he can now open all the doors in the house! He can also manage to get his bike to go forwards instead of just backwards as before. He has become obsessed with the ferry (there's a small car ferry goes from our town to the Isle of Cumbrae) and we were down at the front today whilst he shouted, "Bye bye boat!" Much to the amusement of everyone passing by.
> Trying for the third time to put this video on, fingers crossed!


He is just so precious. I love the coordinated shoes and bike. How cool is that!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the blue guernsey- was it someone here who found the cabled cuff- whoever- thanks for the idea!


Looks great, Julie, where did you find the pattern? Or did you make it up?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved the matching shoes & bike. Goodness he's grown so much since the last video it seems. He is just so precious.


KateB said:


> Had the boy here today and he has grown again....he can now open all the doors in the house! He can also manage to get his bike to go forwards instead of just backwards as before. He has become obsessed with the ferry (there's a small car ferry goes from our town to the Isle of Cumbrae) and we were down at the front today whilst he shouted, "Bye bye boat!" Much to the amusement of everyone passing by.
> Trying for the third time to put this video on, fingers crossed!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love this video of Seth! He is such a cute iltte boy!


NanaCaren said:


> Here is a little video for Luke from Seth. One day we need to get these two together.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a sunny Great Bend. It has been lovely today. Have had Seth here the past two days. He is enjoying the pool a lot.


What's not to enjoy?!! Hi, Seth.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate & Caren, those boys are so cute.

Joy, amazing what you & your family are accomplishing, you've certainly earned a place in Heaven.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It looks great --- let me know if you like the stretchiness of it -- I might use it for the cuff of a sock if it's stretchy and bounces back into shape.


So far it is holding it's shape well- but I won't see it after I have posted it- so will have to take Bronwen's word for it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Love the video Kate and the matching shoes. Too cute saying good-bye to the little boy shining on the fridge. Wow, he sure is talking up a storm. :thumbup: The changes must have seemed so great being away like you were. Love hearing your voice too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the hotdog buns/rolls Bet everyone gets a kick out of them.


NanaCaren said:


> Thought these were neat going to try the one using soda bottles. Chrissy wants to make the hot dog buns for 4th of July week end.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the cuff.


Now I just have to repeat it for the second sleeve!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> How beautiful. I love it!


Thanks, Angora!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That wind chill factor makes such a difference!


It definitely does. We had storms last night. Lots of lightning and thunder and rain but no wind damage. We had a high yesterday of 94F with a heat index of 102...today, our high is 66F with a breeze. From one extreme to the other. I'll take the 66 over 94 any day.
Is it any warmer in Auckland, Julie? How's the cold? Are you getting the upper hand?
Junek


----------



## purl2diva

jheiens said:


> Susan has managed so far on our SS and pension checks. She and Ben have shared his paychecks since he moved up here from Dayton. She has helped him get out from under the bills he and the ex ran up because he chose to ignore that they weren't being paid when she took care of the bills, since Ben and Susan married last November.
> 
> Child support nearly wipes out what he gets each pay, but they have managed to pay off all his debts and to get her car almost paid off. Tim does get child support from his dad and much of that has been used to keep the goslings from desperation and Tim in shoes and jeans. You do remember 15 year old boys and how fast they can go through shoes and jeans, right? lolol
> 
> The house is ours and we pay for whatever is used generally by the whole family. We all tithe whatever income comes in, and God seems to provide for the extras when they come up. Sometimes it is somewhat precarious but we keep trusting and He keeps providing the necessities. That is the best I can tell you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy,

We all have such admiration for you and your family and how you live your lives. We are taught that God is a God of abundance not scarcity. Your trust in Him is proof of that. Not everyone is able to let go and let God. Blessing to you and your family.

WI Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great, Julie, where did you find the pattern? Or did you make it up?


I am afraid I just decreased down, and then divided the stitches in to 7's three for the purl stitches and four for the cables, apart from the 6 stitch cable that follows down from the rest of the sleeve.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, how sweet to see Seth in the pool. He is quite the conversationalist. Too cute that he felt "His" baby Luke was shy too. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

pg 96


----------



## iamsam

I would call this a living example of paying it forward - I think we could call this an answer to "what would Jesus do?" I am in awe of your family joy. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Gwen, the goslings are term we use for any and all of the participants and family members in Susan's workforce development program. One of the guys, fondly refereed to as ''Sweet old Billy Bishop'' inside my family, meant to call Susan the mother hen of the group. He called her 'Mother Goose' by mistake. Thus, the guys in the group became 'goslings'. By extension, their families all became the goslings.
> 
> When I use the term here, it simply references one or several members of that group of people. It's much faster than having to get specific about folks you all haven't met personally. Most of them have real families close to them; others don't have anyone else to love and care about them even if there are biologically related family in this area.
> 
> Some of them need us socially/emotionally while others have financial needs from time to time. Some have family members who've tried to get hands on their cash assistance and food stamps, claiming the goslings were not competent to manage holding these assets in their own hands. Others have addict lifestyles and can't make it through the month without running out of diapers for babies or food to feed the family.
> 
> Folks who've never needed State or Federal aid assistance for extended periods of time do not realize that those forms of assistance will barely cover the first 28 days of the month. When the calendar strings together 2 thirty-one day months (as the calendar does several times in a year), those 6 extra days can get rather hungry for a family on assistance.
> 
> Many people on food stamps and cash assistance are young, have never learned to cook from scratch, to buy only the things you truly need, or to buy a larger quantity and divide it up for several meals. Sometimes when their other family members fall on really hard times, the compulsion to share what they do have to care for loved ones causes the gosling family to find themselves in a critical situation. No diapers or formula for the baby. Sometimes they just need to be around ''family'' or to help them with whatever needs to be done.
> 
> So they come to us--for church, for fellowship at a weiner roast/picnic, or to help take down a very tall tree that is dying and is located between us and the neighbors but is our responsibility. Sometimes, well-off old ladies who live alone need help relocating a heavy piece of furniture or the light bulbs changed in the garage and there's no one else to help them, so a gosling steps in, at Susan's request, to help. Of course, none of them have the means for a car and some have lost driver's licenses, so one of us transports, usually Susan who has not drawn a paycheck of her own since December of 2008 when she interned at the NLRB in Cleveland as part of her Master's program.
> 
> Now you know about our goslings; and probably a whole lot more than you needed or wanted to know. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Seth sat a watched it twice before he said could finish reading. Jamie asked him who it was, he just looked at here and said" it's my baby Luke, but he's getting bigger".
> I used to take the two oldest on the ferry every day they would have lived on it I think. That was when riding without a vehicle was free.


Our ferry across the James River about 50 miles upstream from me is free and has been for about 35 years. And it used to be free if you rode as a passenger, too. The River is about 5 miles or so across at that point. During the summer, they have 2 ferries running simultaneously. It's a big tourist area with Jamestown right there as you get off the ferry within about 1/2 mile and Williamsburg about 5 miles away.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

good heavens - I didn't realize Costco had gone international - do any of you across the pond have a Costco close to you. you can get some bargains but Heidi said you have to watch - many times it is cheaper at the grocery. I rarely buy paper towels - and you need a large closet if you are going to buy your tp there. lol --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Been busy, yesterday went to event set up by Brisbane City Council, held once or twice a year called Homeless Connect Day. At HCD, homeless, needy and at risk of homelessness can access services such ad medical, dental, hygiene, hairdresser, legal, government support, and get info on low cost housing or housing dept. Also available are free food (for some, the only hot meal that week/month, limited hygiene and groceries as well as some clothing. K4BN has a large stall where they can get a handmade blanket, scarf, beanie, bed socks,, some handmade clothes ( mainly kids) maybe a jumper and 1 toy per age appropiate child. Another charity brings a supply of 2nd hand clothing and shoea. K4BN tries to build a supply of items in Aboriganal colors for this event but these go really quickly.
> 
> Today, as well as coffee with friends and grocery shopping, got cheap fuel and hit the new Costco warehouse that opened today. Got great deal on toilet paper, paper towel rolls and tissues. Wilk spend some time exploring when it is less crowded.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thought these were neat going to try the one using soda bottles. Chrissy wants to make the hot dog buns for 4th of July week end.


What great ideas! Love the hot dog buns.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It definitely does. We had storms last night. Lots of lightning and thunder and rain but no wind damage. We had a high yesterday of 94F with a heat index of 102...today, our high is 66F with a breeze. From one extreme to the other. I'll take the 66 over 94 any day.
> Is it any warmer in Auckland, Julie? How's the cold? Are you getting the upper hand?
> Junek


It is damper at 81 % humidity, not so cold- little wind at present- and I am coughing till I am getting tired of it all- it is the mucus causing it! Feel like I've gone backwards!


----------



## iamsam

Jeanette - what kind of cook top does your new stove have? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning and I can say I actually mean that this a.m.; it appears that the crud is mostly gone and I'm feeling human again---other than thinking that this was Friday; once I righted myself on that, I think today will be a good day.
> 
> Love the news on the "goslings" -- what a great service you are providing. The same with the help for homeless--such wonderful caring people we have in our group.
> 
> Julie - love the cowl -- that will really keep you warm and no scarf ends to get in the way; very pretty.
> 
> Dawn & Mel and everyone else with this flu bug - hope you're over it soon. Mine started 9 days ago so that's about how long it took to get rid of. I do have a deep cough still, but feel so much better so it probably just needs time to work itself out.
> 
> Very little to none of the housework got done in the past week so I have a lot of catching up to do -- hope to knit on the wedding scarf this afternoon. I finally went through all the Consumer Reports and 3-4 websites and have found the range that I want - now to go purchase it and have it put in. I'm going with the Bosch 30". DH is a real fan of their power tools and they've been into appliance for about 10 years...they're very comparable to the Samsung and a little better quality than the GE...many reported many service calls on the Samsung so I'm not going to go with them.
> 
> I'm actually hungry this a.m. I've not had an appetite this past week -- but the scale isn't showing any difference. I survived on soup, tea, juice toast and pop tarts.
> 
> Gwen - hope the car isn't too bad or very expensive--the fact that she could drive it afterward makes me somewhat hopeful. Hope she gets a lenient judge who acknowledges that she needs the car for school and work and gives her minimum fine and probation.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Susan has managed so far on our SS and pension checks. She and Ben have shared his paychecks since he moved up here from Dayton. She has helped him get out from under the bills he and the ex ran up because he chose to ignore that they weren't being paid when she took care of the bills, since Ben and Susan married last November.
> 
> Child support nearly wipes out what he gets each pay, but they have managed to pay off all his debts and to get her car almost paid off. Tim does get child support from his dad and much of that has been used to keep the goslings from desperation and Tim in shoes and jeans. You do remember 15 year old boys and how fast they can go through shoes and jeans, right? lolol
> 
> The house is ours and we pay for whatever is used generally by the whole family. We all tithe whatever income comes in, and God seems to provide for the extras when they come up. Sometimes it is somewhat precarious but we keep trusting and He keeps providing the necessities. That is the best I can tell you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You're so right...God always comes through and provides what's necessary. We just have to have faith. And yours is very strong, obviously!
Hugs to you and your family!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is damper at 81 % humidity, not so cold- little wind at present- and I am coughing till I am getting tired of it all- it is the mucus causing it! Feel like I've gone backwards!


Our humidity is still high even with the cooler temperatures. It's been spritzing rain off and on all day and really have had dreary skies.
Hope you can soon get rid of all the coughing. At least if you're coughing something up, it's moving. It's when the chest gets tight and coughing moves nothing, that it gets dangerous.
I know you're sick and tired of being sick!!
Love the cable cuff. I'm thinking of trying it on the short sleeve pullover, I've just started. I may PM you for some help when I get that far.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam

yeah! --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Well everyone I am back in the pink. :thumbup:
> 
> Been knitting and housecleaning, in that order. :lol:
> 
> Going to go and catch up.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures june - ask your sister to keep them coming - really enjoy them. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see more of my sister's pictures.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

looks good sorlenna - thanks for explaining about the fringe - I was thinking the same thing - about weaving them all in. anxious to see the next section. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, no, actually--it is designed to have fringe! All the rows are worked on the right side, with a tail at the beginning and the same length when fastening off at the other end, and then one adds a bit more when finished to fill out the fringe.  If it were to have the ends woven in, I'd just work over them (something I find much easier with crochet to do than with knitting). The color changes are all laid out in the chart. Soon I will have a zig zag green portion.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren, how sweet to see Seth in the pool. He is quite the conversationalist. Too cute that he felt "His" baby Luke was shy too. :XD: :XD: :XD:


That kid never stops talking he reminds me of his aunt Jamie  
He would stay in the pool all day if I'd let him.


----------



## iamsam

it seems as though we have seen so many pictures of your garden - and one thing I have noticed - they all look slightly different - lighting - colors - composition - each unique - I love them all - thanks for sharing them purplefi. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from SUNNY Surrey. Had abusy day with the gks. Bowling this morning and then out to lunch. Been sorting some knitting out to take to France when we go on Monday.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Our humidity is still high even with the cooler temperatures. It's been spritzing rain off and on all day and really have had dreary skies.
> Hope you can soon get rid of all the coughing. At least if you're coughing something up, it's moving. It's when the chest gets tight and coughing moves nothing, that it gets dangerous.
> I know you're sick and tired of being sick!!
> Love the cable cuff. I'm thinking of trying it on the short sleeve pullover, I've just started. I may PM you for some help when I get that far.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Only too happy to help!


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely Julie - and done in the round - such talent - I hope to be half as good someday. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the blue guernsey- was it someone here who found the cabled cuff- whoever- thanks for the idea!


----------



## iamsam

what is the cable castoff? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Love the cuff, have been playing with the idea of using the cable cast off.
> 
> Yes the chill factor is always something to watch for this time of year.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is lovely Julie - and done in the round - such talent - I hope to be half as good someday. --- sam


I have been knitting on DPN's for so long- it is almost second nature! I know a lot swear by magic loop- but I don't seem to have flexible enough cables for it.


----------



## pacer

Poledra65 said:


> So glad you are going to have time off, with all you do on top of such a busy work schedule, you have to be tired.
> Take care and hello to Matthew.
> Hugs


I will pass your greetings onto Matthew. I get this Saturday off from work, but I will be busy prepping a fruit tray, vegetable tray and potato salad for an event on Sunday. A busy weekend for me.


----------



## iamsam

that is news to me bonnie - I would be interested in reading about that - Heidi and gary use it all the time in their coffee and cereal. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's why people who use large amounts of it show symptoms like MS. Makes you wonder why it is allowed in foods. I buy a big bag when I'm at Superstore or Costco


----------



## pammie1234

Gwen, I am so sorry about the car. How long do you have to pay for it? I hope not very long. Paying for something you can't use is no fun. I do feel sorry for DD. This is a huge expense, that really should not fall on your shoulders. I know we all do too much for our children, but they do have to suffer some consequences at times.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> what is the cable castoff? --- sam


It leaves the cast off a bit more stretchy for those of us that cast off a bit too tightly. Here is a link. I have also found a Picot bing off that might go better with the cast on I have used for my guernsey.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer have the couple set a date for the wedding yet? Yu may have said and I just missed it.


No wedding date set as of yet. They want to have full time work and find a farm to rent or buy as she is a goat farmer. Once they have those two things in place, I am sure it will happen sooner than I will be ready for. They are both in their mid 20's and share common values in life which helps. DS#1 only has a part time job right now, but one would never know it when looking at his bank account. He pays on his student loans, one is already paid off, and pays for gas and car insurance as well as his own expenses. My son has always saved for what he wants in life. He will do well in life. Fiance' makes soaps and bath salts to sell at craft shows and has a hearty garden of which to sell some at the farmer's markets. She is a very active young lady and knows how to work hard to get what you want in life.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> that is news to me bonnie - I would be interested in reading about that - Heidi and gary use it all the time in their coffee and cereal. --- sam


I stay away from the artificial sweeteners as I have heard about this previously. I have heard that it is better to use Truvia or Stevia rather than the typical sugar so many consume here in the USA.


----------



## pacer

Quickly caught up tonight. Got some dishes washed, dinner cooked, and now need to get ready for some sleep. I will get up at 2 AM to get ready for work so no staying up late for me. I plan on working 4AM-11AM and then get some lunch before meeting up with 2 knitting groups in the afternoon. Then I need to get dinner and back to church in the evening to help with VBS. Matthew and I will do the evening stuff together. I now have a doctor's appointment set to follow up on my illness at the end of February. I saw my regular doctor earlier this month and everything was good at that point since I had just come off some meds to deal with it. I need the appointment to be a few months out to see if this stuff creeps back into my body. Something I have dealt with for more than 3 1/2 years already so I know the patterning only this winter was the worst I have been so it scared me a bit. It will be good to see a specialist as it will give me more expertise help when this gets ugly again. Hopefully it won't, but I want to be more preventative than always on the battling end. If I need help before then, then I will get in touch with my doctor and let her know. I am waiting longer than I need to so I can see the doctor I want and to let this develop its pattern again so the doctor will believe me. Something that I have learned from experience.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> None the less dandelion root has enormous health benefits as a superb herbal detoxification remedy for the liver.
> 
> Dandelion leaves are edible and can be used raw in salads or stir fried.
> Read More at http://usesofherbs.com/dandelion
> This was copied on May 27, 2014 at 2:16 pm from Herbs and Spices


thank you for this link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Amazing what you are all doing working together. You must be so proud of Susan and honored to be part of what she is doing. I really think it should be paid for. Wish someone influential knew of what she was doing and made sure she got funding.


Susan is in the HUD funding which comes available this October--that is how far out ahead of its being disbursed that HUD does its budget development. She has known this is supposed be available to her since last fall. It is just a matter of waiting until the current fiscal year is over for next year's budgeting to become a reality.

Part of the personal growth for her as a Christian has been the adjustment in attitude for her. The learning curve involved in her movement forward from drawing a med-high 5-figure salary to do with as she pleased to no income, depending on mom and dad and then on Ben's paltry (compared to her's previously) salary and trusting God to provide whatever is necessary has been a matter of much prayer and faith on her part, as well for Don, Ben, and me.

We would not chose to walk another road even if we were to select it for ourselves. This has to be the right one for us because we have not yet had a need we weren't able to meet, somehow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> We had one who started out as Snowball and ended up "that d****d rabbit." LOL She LOVED to nibble my husband's socks--while he was still wearing them!


She behaved herself. No wonder that rabbits name changed with that behaviour!

We have here an examole of getting distracted. I needed to come online to get the Guild site up and where am I now? 
I have just finished having a short interview for one of the rural radio stations here in South Australia talking about the upcoming exhibition. My role as secretary has sure stretched me in ways I didn't expect this week with the media!


----------



## jheiens

Your compliments regarding the good service we are trying to do pay 'way too much praise to us. God provides for, guides us to see, and even commands that we take seriously the needs of those around us who are different: richer or poorer; different culturally, ethnically, politically, or educationally than we are.

That's the whole significance about Christ's reply to the Pharisee's question about the ''greatest commandment'' and Jesus' response that there were two of them and the second covered how we relate to those around us.

Our treasure will be to hear God say, ''Well done'' when we stand before Him.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> She behaved herself. No wonder that rabbits name changed with that behaviour!
> 
> We have here an examole of getting distracted. I needed to come online to get the Guild site up and where am I now?
> I have just finished having a short interview for one of the rural radio stations here in South Australia talking about the upcoming exhibition. My role as secretary has sure stretched me in ways I didn't expect this week with the media!


Media is always good for getting one into things they don't expect.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> That looks great, wish I could join him xx


Did one of your recent trips by some chance inspire you?


----------



## cmaliza

Good evening all...just a quick note....I am so far behind. I have no idea when, if ever, I will be able to catch up. I glance through some pages...the conversations sound interesting. MIss 'em!

I had a great day to day....met Tami of Ohio....and her knitting group at Vermilion's library. There were quite a few ladies (about 12) there. An eclectic group...like the KTP. The conversations ranged as far & wide as well. I really enjoyed meeting them. They were very welcoming....loads of fun! Loved meeting Tami, too!
We were all so engrossed in knitting & conversation, I forgot to take pictures! Next time, for sure!

I know some have aches & pains & troubles...My heart is with you. Birthday greetings to all...glad EVERYONE was born! It's a pink sunset tonight, the lake is calming down, and I have many flats to plant tomorrow! Peace to all!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> thank you for this link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are welcome, but I'm sure you already know a lot of it.

I found out today that Bay leaves help with inflammation. Who knew. Not me. I've been eating a lot of bay leaves too. Have two pots right beside the sink. In fact you can hardly use my sink right now for all the herbs and plants. Have two pots of parsley seeds growing also and two of dill.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Good evening all...just a quick note....I am so far behind. I have no idea when, if ever, I will be able to catch up. I glance through some pages...the conversations sound interesting. MIss 'em!
> 
> I had a great day to day....met Tami of Ohio....and her knitting group at Vermilion's library. There were quite a few ladies (about 12) there. An eclectic group...like the KTP. The conversations ranged as far & wide as well. I really enjoyed meeting them. They were very welcoming....loads of fun! Loved meeting Tami, too!
> We were all so engrossed in knitting & conversation, I forgot to take pictures! Next time, for sure!
> 
> I know some have aches & pains & troubles...My heart is with you. Birthday greetings to all...glad EVERYONE was born! It's a pink sunset tonight, the lake is calming down, and I have many flats to plant tomorrow! Peace to all!
> Carol il/oh


How special Carol. Love that you make the time to do these things. Sure adds joy to your life.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night all, today has been a stressful day. My stepdad has been diagnosed with cancer in his right lung and larynx. I haven't heard back yet how bad it is. they were running tests today, but no word. I can not imagine what my mum is going through. 
Best get some sleep Seth will be here bright and early tomorrow morning. MotoGP practice starts in a few hours. 

Healing thoughts to those in need, HUGS all the way around. Glad to hear the little wee one is back home again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> She behaved herself. No wonder that rabbits name changed with that behaviour!
> 
> We have here an examole of getting distracted. I needed to come online to get the Guild site up and where am I now?
> I have just finished having a short interview for one of the rural radio stations here in South Australia talking about the upcoming exhibition. My role as secretary has sure stretched me in ways I didn't expect this week with the media!


Congratulations on the interview. I'm sure you did yoursel proud!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good night all, today has been a stressful day. My stepdad has been diagnosed with cancer in his right lung and larynx. I haven't heard back yet how bad it is. they were running tests today, but no word. I can not imagine what my mum is going through.
> Best get some sleep Seth will be here bright and early tomorrow morning. MotoGP practice starts in a few hours.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need, HUGS all the way around. Glad to hear the little wee one is back home again.


Caren, I am so sorry to hear this. Such devastating news. Prayers coming your way and especially or your stepdad and mom.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> You are welcome, but I'm sure you already know a lot of it.
> 
> I found out today that Bay leaves help with inflammation. Who knew. Not me. I've been eating a lot of bay leaves too. Have two pots right beside the sink. In fact you can hardly use my sink right now for all the herbs and plants. Have two pots of parsley seeds growing also and two of dill.


I did learn a new thing or two about dandelions.

I will have to start eating more bay leaves with my food. . I know what you mean about plants taking ver the sink. I have just moved most of mine outdoors to their forever pots. I discovered my oregano is growing very well in the same spot it did poorly last year. I have help coming over tomorrow to get some more of the spring cleaning and donating done. Sunday weather permitting my sister is coming over to help get the gardens in shape and planted. She has provided me with a few different peppers to grow, including a chocolate one. I can't for the life of me get dill to stay alive this year. ail leave that to someone else and buy it at the farmers market. My favorite market gardener will have lots of fresh spinach, kale and lettuce for me at the market in the morning. I must remember to pick it up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> No wedding date set as of yet. They want to have full time work and find a farm to rent or buy as she is a goat farmer. Once they have those two things in place, I am sure it will happen sooner than I will be ready for. They are both in their mid 20's and share common values in life which helps. DS#1 only has a part time job right now, but one would never know it when looking at his bank account. He pays on his student loans, one is already paid off, and pays for gas and car insurance as well as his own expenses. My son has always saved for what he wants in life. He will do well in life. Fiance' makes soaps and bath salts to sell at craft shows and has a hearty garden of which to sell some at the farmer's markets. She is a very active young lady and knows how to work hard to get what you want in life.


Sounds like a wonderful match. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> I stay away from the artificial sweeteners as I have heard about this previously. I have heard that it is better to use Truvia or Stevia rather than the typical sugar so many consume here in the USA.


I used to use artificial sweeteners but have stayed clear of them for years. Have heard that stevia is good and Xylitol too??


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren, I am so sorry to hear this. Such devastating news. Prayers coming your way and especially or your stepdad and mom.


It is devastating we have been trying to get him to go to the doctor for a very long time. He is stubborn and would make appointments but not go to them saying he felt better. 
Thank you much appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Quickly caught up tonight. Got some dishes washed, dinner cooked, and now need to get ready for some sleep. I will get up at 2 AM to get ready for work so no staying up late for me. I plan on working 4AM-11AM and then get some lunch before meeting up with 2 knitting groups in the afternoon. Then I need to get dinner and back to church in the evening to help with VBS. Matthew and I will do the evening stuff together. I now have a doctor's appointment set to follow up on my illness at the end of February. I saw my regular doctor earlier this month and everything was good at that point since I had just come off some meds to deal with it. I need the appointment to be a few months out to see if this stuff creeps back into my body. Something I have dealt with for more than 3 1/2 years already so I know the patterning only this winter was the worst I have been so it scared me a bit. It will be good to see a specialist as it will give me more expertise help when this gets ugly again. Hopefully it won't, but I want to be more preventative than always on the battling end. If I need help before then, then I will get in touch with my doctor and let her know. I am waiting longer than I need to so I can see the doctor I want and to let this develop its pattern again so the doctor will believe me. Something that I have learned from experience.


Pacer, perhaps I missed what this is that is going on. Could you PM me. I am concerned and know if it scared you after all you have been through, it is with good reason.

Hugs dear.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It is devastating we have been trying to get him to go to the doctor for a very long time. He is stubborn and would make appointments but not go to them saying he felt better.
> Thank you much appreciated.


I hope sleep comes tonight. You need your rest and there will be plenty of stress in the days to come but remember we will be here or you when you need us.
Bushels of Hugs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Healing thoughts to those with family with health issues. Life is so difficult at times. TY for pix of flowers/sunsets/lakes/children. That helps.


----------



## Sorlenna

Caren, holding up your stepdad in light & love--sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Well everyone I am back in the pink. :thumbup:
> 
> Been knitting and housecleaning, in that order. :lol:
> 
> Going to go and catch up.


So glad you are feeling better. I've also been cleaning house all day, gotten a lot done too.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like to see more of my sister's pictures.
> Junek


So beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thought this was cute going to make a few up for the little ones here.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/80896AD.pdf


 Those are cute and oh the possibilities for color variations.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at with the blue guernsey- was it someone here who found the cabled cuff- whoever- thanks for the idea!


That look fabulous! :thumbup: 
Yes, it was Angora that found it.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from SUNNY Surrey. Had abusy day with the gks. Bowling this morning and then out to lunch. Been sorting some knitting out to take to France when we go on Monday.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Just lovely.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a sunny Great Bend. It has been lovely today. Have had Seth here the past two days. He is enjoying the pool a lot.


He really was having a good time. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I'd love a pool, but then I'd have no back yard for the dogs. :?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thought these were neat going to try the one using soda bottles. Chrissy wants to make the hot dog buns for 4th of July week end.


Those are too cool, I'll have to show David the strawberry tubes, and I love the rest of the ideas. :thumbup: 
Be sure to let us know how Chrissys buns work out.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Caren, holding up your stepdad in light & love--sending healing thoughts.


And from me too- so sorry to hear of the problems.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That look fabulous! :thumbup:
> Yes, it was Angora that found it.


had a suspicion it was!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263385-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

